# B2M - Read before posting questions about Back to MAC.



## clairewear (Apr 8, 2005)

Can I take in more than 6 empties (multiples of 6 of course) at a time and get more than one lipstick?


----------



## foreveratorifan (Apr 8, 2005)

yes, i have done that at my counter anyways


----------



## Janice (Apr 8, 2005)

Yes!


----------



## esraa (Apr 8, 2005)

can you get limited edition colors (like cockatease) with the b2m?


----------



## martygreene (Apr 8, 2005)

yes


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 8, 2005)

Yep but never Viva Glam l/s!


----------



## MACreation (Apr 9, 2005)

yep! true true


----------



## esraa (Apr 9, 2005)

well I'm off then. I bought it, but never used it because i saw all these empty containers i had and was wondering if it was true. And now that it is, I'm gonna return and get it for free. It really is true love!!


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *esraa* 
_well I'm off then. I bought it, but never used it because i saw all these empty containers i had and was wondering if it was true. And now that it is, I'm gonna return and get it for free. It really is true love!!_

 
Or you can get 2 for the price of one *or another shade that you'd love*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i sound like a sales person.


----------



## esraa (Apr 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautifulxdisaster* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *esraa* 
well I'm off then. I bought it, but never used it because i saw all these empty containers i had and was wondering if it was true. And now that it is, I'm gonna return and get it for free. It really is true love!!

 
Or you can get 2 for the price of one *or another shade that you'd love*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i sound like a sales person._

 
hahaha true. But all I really wanted was one. I'm not too big on lipsticks. I like Lipgloss better.


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 11, 2005)

i just got ruby woo on Monday of last week.


----------



## instantkorver (Apr 11, 2005)

I just got my first two B2M's today!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 12, 2005)

ok i was wondering..on the packages of eyeshadows and blushes..the box says mac 2 mac..so are they saying we can turn in the cardboard as a mac 2 mac as well?


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 12, 2005)

nope- if you go to the MAC website they have all the info on what you can take in and what you cant.  http://www.maccosmetics.com/customer...o.tmpl#recycle

HTH


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 12, 2005)

oh duh..ive looked at that before..i guess i just forgot! lol thanks so much


----------



## ladybugz07 (Apr 27, 2005)

*Back 2 MAC question...*

Does anyone, for sure, if the glitter/pigment charms can be returned for B2M?  I've heard so many conflicting answers to this.  Some have said no - not at all.  Some say yes, but you have to have the whole set (5 or 6) and that they only count as 1 empty...  Earlier on MUA someone told me they wrote MAC and the response was that each vial would count as 1 empty.  Well, I wrote MAC and their response was the program description from the website, with no more info.  Also, I bought Purplette glitter, which has the B2M stamp on the box, but it is the exact same size as the charms...  ???   
Thanks...


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 28, 2005)

Id take it in and see what they say when youre actually turning it in. I went in and I had an empty lipglass stain tube, and a few empty charm size glass jars, and a few pigment jars. They counted them as 1 item each...I think it depends on who you deal with. If theyre in a bitchy mood, or just a bitch in general, probably not..But if you are nice to them, and they seem nice enough they will probably let it go. I dont know that there is any "rules" as far as they go, so I think they just do whatever they feel like...
(But I dont work for MAC so I dunno 100%) - JMHO


----------



## Demosthenes (Apr 28, 2005)

From what I've heard, all of the charms have to be turned in to count, and it's only for one empty.  If you have a nice MA though, they may let you go with it.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 2, 2005)

*back 2 mac question*

If i de-pot my eyeshadows,and put them in a pallet, can i still return the messed up pots to mac, and get a free lipstick , or does it only work if the pots in-tact?


----------



## toropcheh (May 2, 2005)

Nope, you can return the mangled pots... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's what I did. 

Sorry to hijack your post, but do you know if you can return full-sized powder compacts? Thanks!


----------



## leppy (May 2, 2005)

You can toro, I've brought studiofix compacts and the regular pressed powder both bath before.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 2, 2005)

thats fantastic! haha. yeah , and it can be a mix and match of things . like if i have 5 eyeshadows and a empty studio fix. or emtpy lipglass..


----------



## saramwrap (May 2, 2005)

You can return any primary packaging (compacts, pots, tubes, bottles, etc.) in any condition.  Mix and match, as long as you have six in total.  The only things that don't count are boxes, bags, tools, puffs, and other non-primary packaging.


----------



## mac_obsession (May 2, 2005)

Yeah what Saramwrap said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




They also accept glass now as well. (MA told me so)
Like the older stuff, and hyper real. You can pretty much return anything for b2m as long as its MAC and not paper packaging.


----------



## jamiemeng (May 2, 2005)

can I return lipglass with some of the color in it. Thx


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 2, 2005)

i think so , i mean i dont see why not i dont know if they expect you to like wash it out.


----------



## mac_obsession (May 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 
_can I return lipglass with some of the color in it. Thx_

 
Yeah you can return a full tube if you want.


----------



## jamiemeng (May 2, 2005)

thanks mac _obsession
for the information. I really do apperciate it a lot.


----------



## Oonie (May 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 
can I return lipglass with some of the color in it. Thx

 
Yeah you can return a full tube if you want._

 
I've done that before.


----------



## saramwrap (May 3, 2005)

They will accept any condition as long as it's MAC and an acceptable package.  Full, empty, dirty, melted, smashed, etc.  In general, it makes sense to hold onto any MAC empty packaging (except boxes and bags) and bring them in to see if they count.  A few things have been questionable in the past, like Wipes containers, but many places will even take those because they're primary packaging!


----------



## Star (May 4, 2005)

Viva Glam items are not accepted for Back-to-Mac.


----------



## FemmeNoir (May 4, 2005)

Star said:
			
		

> Viva Glam items are not accepted for Back-to-Mac.[/quote
> 
> VG are, you just can't get a VG lippie for your empties.


----------



## Star (May 7, 2005)

True, that's what I meant, ie: you cannot turn them in for freebies.


----------



## allie02044 (May 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Star* 
_True, that's what I meant, ie: you cannot turn them in for freebies._

 
yes you can.   you can not GET a vg lipstick for free. -because all the proceeds go to the charity... and if they are giving them away for free, thats money that didnt go to the charity. 

ive given wipes containers, melted e/s pots, everything. they'll take it all!  (except for what was noted above, of course!)


----------



## Star (May 8, 2005)

ok, thanks, I had it backwards evidently


----------



## Oonie (May 20, 2005)

*Back 2 MAC*

How many lipsticks have you gotten using B2M?

_Just off the top of my head I would say between 10-15._


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 20, 2005)

2 Pink Aperitif and Midimauve.


----------



## foreveratorifan (May 20, 2005)

mmmm almost all of mine! 

I would say about 10-12 of them!


----------



## Star (May 20, 2005)

Two from the "Textures" collection, but I have enough to get a third one now.


----------



## melozburngr (May 20, 2005)

Ive gotten 3..since january :-\


----------



## devilzwind (May 21, 2005)

2 - Hug Me and Quietone


----------



## Belladonnastrap (May 22, 2005)

Every single one I own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Chic
Daintycake
Oolong
Capricious
Flitter
Madame B


----------



## Jessica (May 22, 2005)

Let's see, 
Midimauve, gel, brew, madame b, and petal lure
maybe more


----------



## MacLover (May 22, 2005)

I've gotten 2....Dubonnet and Plumful


----------



## cinnamongurlee (May 22, 2005)

not too many...i save my empties for when i am broke and need a pick me up, but i have accumulated this HUGE collection of empties...just in case.  here are some of the ones i have gotten over the last few years:

faux, myth, syrup, capricious, hot tahiti, charismatic, plumful, taupe...that is all i can think of off the top of my head


----------



## Oonie (May 22, 2005)

I just got Jest and Eden Rocks.


----------



## Oonie (May 22, 2005)

*I'm so MAD!!!*

I went to my MAC counter today to buy a CCB and turn in some containers for l/s.

I picked out Fucshia Perfect and Hush CCB and Jest and Eden Rock for the B2M l/s, they were out of Coconutty.

Well I get home like a kid with new toys and look in my bag and what do I see?


The (2) l/s *BUT* Fantastic Plastic and Luna CCB!

I called the store and they do have them in stock. They are somewhat similar but not that close in color. I am guessing that's how the mistake was made. I have the receipt, it's untouched and I can exchange it at another MAC counter near my office. I called and they have it. It's just the inconvience of it all and not being able to play with my new toys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I should have checked before I left the counter but I have never had this happen to me before.

Also question. I know the Viva Glam l/s cannot be used for the B2M but does that include Glam too? When I asked her did she have it she said what's the number after it. I thought she meant the batch number so that is what I gave her. *shrugs* ANd then she said I would have to pay for it and it wasn't part of the B2M.

I'll see what they say at the other counter tomorrow.


----------



## askewchick (May 22, 2005)

That has happened to me twice in the last month.  The first time was for a concealer when the MA insisted he knew better what shade I wanted.  I asked for the shade I'd been using for years and he insisted I use another (totally wrong for me).  I asked for my original, but lo and behold, when I got home the concealer was in the shade he insisted on.  I went back the next day and exchanged it.

Just last week I went in for Headliner lipglass and ended up with Heartthrob in the bag when I got home.  Super frustrating.


----------



## rouquinne (May 23, 2005)

*Re: I'm so MAD!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Oonie* 
_I know the Viva Glam l/s cannot be used for the B2M but does that include Glam too? When I asked her did she have it she said what's the number after it. I thought she meant the batch number so that is what I gave her. *shrugs* ANd then she said I would have to pay for it and it wasn't part of the B2M._

 
ALL empty containers can be returned for the Back to MAC program.

but you cannot get any Viva Glam lipsticks OR VG5 lipglass as part of the program - they MUST be bought!

does that help???


----------



## Oonie (May 23, 2005)

*Re: I'm so MAD!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rouquinne* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Oonie* 
I know the Viva Glam l/s cannot be used for the B2M but does that include Glam too? When I asked her did she have it she said what's the number after it. I thought she meant the batch number so that is what I gave her. *shrugs* ANd then she said I would have to pay for it and it wasn't part of the B2M.

 
ALL empty containers can be returned for the Back to MAC program.

but you cannot get any Viva Glam lipsticks OR VG5 lipglass as part of the program - they MUST be bought!

does that help???_

 
Thanks. That's what I thought too. I was just trying to get Glam not any of the Viva Glams. I think she must be new. 

I went to the other counter I frequent and got the CCBs that I wanted. But the high is gone. Buying make-up is like a high for me I guess. I was not as excited.


----------



## iiifugaziii (May 25, 2005)

*another quick B2M question!*

i was wondering... for all of you gals that depot your eyeshadows and stuff... do you take the entire pot (along with the melted part that was holding the eyeshadow) back to exchange for a lipstick? or do you just take the empty pots back?


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 25, 2005)

I take mine back empty. I usually throw away the melted part but I have taken a few in w/the melted part too.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 25, 2005)

I take mine back together with the melted part.


----------



## Janice (May 25, 2005)

existing b2m discussion that covers this same Q


----------



## MACForME (May 25, 2005)

OMG! I took my friend to MAC last month, she bought a lipglass and a studio fix compact. She did NOT open either until maybe a week later.. The Lipglass had a wand, but nothing on the end of it, like the spongey applicator fell off, the compact, taken straight out of the BOX is broken! The part where you press to open is just broke. UGHH!


----------



## mspicky (May 31, 2005)

*back 2 MAC specifics you should know*

Though this website tells you some rules, MAC does not accept all packaging, it depends on the location. If you mail your empties back to them, I suggest you ask first and tell them what you have. It would be bad to send 6 things and only have 5 qualify, they probably will not mail the 5 things back to you. Also, sample size containers do count, if you bought samples packaged like a set, like any holiday set or skincare try-me set. However you must include ALL ITEMS IN THE SET to count as one item for back to mac. If all containers that came with the set are not included, it cannot count as one item.

This is the answer I got from them, i hope the board mods adds this to their info.

after much prodding, I got this response:

Thank you again for taking the time to write to M.A.C.
As we previously stated, the BACK TO MAC program is not available where
regulations prohibit. Therefore, we suggest that all of our consumers
contact you favorite M.A.C location directly to inquire what packaging
materials are accepted at that specific location.
We regret, we do not have a collective list of packaging which is accepted
at this time, due to variations depending on recycling in that area which
you would like to make the packaging exchange.♥ However, the BACK TO MAC
program initially accepted only plastic containers.♥ Now, some of our
locations accept glass as well.♥ Gift sets for color or skin care must
always be complete and count as one return.
We trust the above addresses your concern.♥
Sincerely,
Suzanne Sheridan
Global Consumer Communications


----------



## Star (May 31, 2005)

Hmmm.  Never thought of that, but it makes a lot of sense.  In Canada, some things are stamped "return for refund" in certain provinces, but not in others.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi! Different BACK2MAC Question !!! Am I allowed to take like (18) or so empties in for 3 lipsticks/? I have been depotting my entire collection and I wanted to take them in for the new line of belle azure lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can I do this? Or do they only allow one at a time?


----------



## moonrevel (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 
_Hi! Different BACK2MAC Question !!! Am I allowed to take like (18) or so empties in for 3 lipsticks/? I have been depotting my entire collection and I wanted to take them in for the new line of belle azure lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can I do this? Or do they only allow one at a time?_

 
I don't know if there is a limit, but if there is, 18 empties for 3 lipsticks is not it.  When I did my first depotting, I took in 24 empties and got 4 lipsticks with no problems, so, yeah, you should be fine.


----------



## foreveratorifan (Jun 1, 2005)

yeah its 6 empties for 1 lipstick


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jun 1, 2005)

woah the number eightteen in my post turned into a 1 and a smilie face. haha. yeah, i meant 3 lipsticks for eightteen empties. thanks ladies!


----------



## chocula (Jun 1, 2005)

I took back 36 empties the first (and only so far) time that I did it and they gave me the 6 lippies with no problem.  They also accepted my empty wipes package.  I really think it does vary alot depending on location.


----------



## Oonie (Jun 1, 2005)

So far I have not had a problem and I am hoping to get 2-3 of the l/s from the Belle Azure collection with my empties.


----------



## MAC Melly (Jul 21, 2005)

*B2M Question!!*

Do the products have to be emptied out from the container?  For example, I have a couple shadows that I haven't touched from 2 1/2 years ago...  definetely ready to trade them in.  Should I take them out or bring it in as is?  Also, I have 4 lipsticks... same story... they've been sitting in moving boxes from a couple years ago..  How do I go about this??


----------



## tabgirl (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have turned in lipglasses that were not empty (old half full gunky ones lol) and even studio fix compacts with product left. 
I think I asked the very first time I did B2M and they said I didn't need to empty or clean the containers. HTH!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jul 21, 2005)

No need to empty them out...  I've taken back practically new l/s...  
However, for the e/s I'd suggest you take out the little inserts and swap them.  You can still take back the e/s pot without the inserts...  Just a thought!


----------



## maclay (Jul 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladybugz07* 
_No need to empty them out...  I've taken back practically new l/s...  
However, for the e/s I'd suggest you take out the little inserts and swap them.  You can still take back the e/s pot without the inserts...  Just a thought!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep, depotting's great. Saves space too.


----------



## martygreene (Jul 21, 2005)

Please check the FAQ forum, and utilize the search engine prior to making new posts, so as to keep down the number of duplicate posts (it also keeps down our bandwidth usage, and helps keep Specktra alive with less damage to our fearless admin!)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5781
Your answer is there, in the Back2MAC FAQ post.


----------



## nphernetton (Aug 7, 2005)

*Back2 Mac question*

Hey guys and gals, I know there are several B2M questions but I could not find this one in particular.  When you depot shadows, first you take out the smaller pan, then there is the larger shadow 'case' so to speak.  When you return the depotted shadow case thing to MAC, do they want both parts of it, or just the larger one?  I know this is silly but thanks in advance.


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Aug 7, 2005)

I think if you have most of the outer pot, you're fine.

I usually take back the whole thing though - no matter how mutilated it is.


----------



## jasper17 (Aug 7, 2005)

I asked this at the free-standing counter last week and was told they want everything except the metal part - doesn't matter how mangled the plastic is.


----------



## martygreene (Aug 7, 2005)

This is addressed in the Back2MAC faq post in the FAQ forum:
http://specktra.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5781


----------



## ghostangel (Aug 7, 2005)

I have always taken the whole thing back, not sure if this is helpful, but they did not check to see if the plastic insert was intact (I always hand them to them in a baggy), and not one MA has ever opened it and then opened each pot to see if the inserts were there.


----------



## anuy (Aug 8, 2005)

i always buy the ones already in pans so i never have to depot. are the little silver pans part of the back 2 mac program?


----------



## nphernetton (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks a million folks.  Again, sorry that I didnt notice that in the FAQs martygreen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anuy* 
_i always buy the ones already in pans so i never have to depot. are the little silver pans part of the back 2 mac program?_

 
No I don't think so.


----------



## CaliKris (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anuy* 
_i always buy the ones already in pans so i never have to depot. are the little silver pans part of the back 2 mac program?_

 
I believe they do work. But they must have the original magnet and lable attached. The silver pans that have been depotted do not count.

This reminds me I have to go depot, I have about 8 to do plus 4 or 5 other things I have been saving. WooHoo I think I can go get 2 new lipsticks!


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Aug 9, 2005)

I don't think they accept pro pans??


----------



## CaliKris (Aug 9, 2005)

I stand corrected! They don't count, I called to make sure. I swore someone told me they did on another site! Muh bad, Sorry!!!! =0)~


----------



## ambidextrous (Aug 25, 2005)

*Back 2 MAC in every country?*

Does every counter/store in every country participate or only North American stores? I was just wondering cause I live in Austria, where every Color Story comes out a month later than in the US...

Thanx and sorry if there's a similar topic, I couldn't find any with the search function...


----------



## user2 (Aug 25, 2005)

No I think that's just limited to Northern America! There is no B2M here in Germany...


----------



## exodus (Aug 25, 2005)

I don't know about other countries, but we have B2M here in Australia


----------



## ambidextrous (Aug 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_No I think that's just limited to Northern America! There is no B2M here in Germany..._

 
--_-- what did the german MA's say about B2M? Did they know about it at all? 

Maybe it's limited to English speaking countries ö_Ö


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 25, 2005)

We've got it in the UK


----------



## burkle (Aug 25, 2005)

Singapore has B2M and so does Japan. But in Japan, you need 10 empties to get the free lipstick, which is stupid IMO.


----------



## Janice (Aug 25, 2005)

You can always email MAC to double check their recycling program (B2M) policies in your country.


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Aug 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exodus* 
_I don't know about other countries, but we have B2M here in Australia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Phew i got a little worried when i read this post...ive been saving my empties!


----------



## ambidextrous (Aug 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_You can always email MAC to double check their recycling program (B2M) policies in your country._

 
That's a good idea! ö_Ö Will ask them about Austria and Taiwan.

10 empties...I'm wondering who set this up and why...


----------



## Titania (Aug 26, 2005)

We have B2M in Spain, you need 6 empties. That reminds me that I have to depot...


----------



## shellebell (Aug 26, 2005)

10 empties? That is stupid. We in the UK only need 6 too.


----------



## Camillaaa (Aug 27, 2005)

We don't have B2M in Sweden...


----------



## neotrad (Aug 27, 2005)

We do have B2M in Japan, as well. 
But we need 10 empties(as someone said above) to get 1 free "lipglass"(not lipstick) at least @ the counter i go to.


----------



## oddinary (Aug 27, 2005)

^ Wow, that's great!! I wouldn't mind collecting a few extra empties for a free lipglass.


----------



## ambidextrous (Aug 27, 2005)

I asked in a store in Vienna (Austria) today (since MAC didn't replay yet). No B2M 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the MA thought it was limited to the US only. I'll wait for the mail cos I asked about Taiwan too (and a list of B2M countries...)


----------



## sassy*girl (Aug 27, 2005)

Aw, I wish we could get lipglass here too for B2M. I wear those more than l/s.
I wouldn't mine collecting 4 more empties for that too I guess. Hehe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree, maybe e-mail MAC about it to see what their B2M policy is for your country.


----------



## goldbit (Aug 29, 2005)

we have it here in Mexico


----------



## Shine (Oct 3, 2005)

*Are the new Cremestick lip Liners in plastic packaging- OK for Back2MAC?*

And they are permanent right? Are they okay'd for BAck to MAC?


----------



## MACreation (Oct 3, 2005)

*Back to MAC acceptable?*

What is acceptable for B2M?

Thank yous!!!


----------



## Janice (Oct 3, 2005)

The FAQ is helpful for this question:

http://www.specktra.net/faq.php

http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=25420


----------



## angelpix (Oct 3, 2005)

*Yes and Yes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shine* 
_And they are permanent right? Are they okay'd for BAck to MAC?_

 
Yes to both questions. They are permanent and they are accepted for B2M. ANYTHING that has a container left over when the product is used up qualifies for B2M.


----------



## Moppit (Oct 28, 2005)

*Have You Ever Had Hassles With B2m?*

I have 18 e/s pots that I depotted and put into a palette tonight (went really well and easy too).  I want to return 6 tomorrow for a lipstick.  Has anyone every got a hassle at MAC because the pan was missing and the inside piece was a bit melted?

I just don't want to have to fight with them but will if necessary.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## user4 (Oct 28, 2005)

nope... never had any problems... u shouldnt either... happy back to mac-ing...


----------



## user3 (Oct 28, 2005)

Nope not ever.


----------



## MACreation (Oct 28, 2005)

They don't mind!


----------



## Moppit (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks so much everyone!  Now I have to decide on a colour.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Oct 29, 2005)

No, they take them in any condition.


----------



## ruby_soho (Oct 29, 2005)

They just melt them down again to recycle them so it doesn't matter how mutated they are.


----------



## sharronmarie (Oct 29, 2005)

when i turned mine in, they didnt even look at them!! I just tossed them into a bucket, i dont even think they counted them!!!


----------



## Demosthenes (Oct 29, 2005)

I think the only thing you may have problem with is if you try to Back2MAC the Holiday mini's as singles or if you try to B2M finished pro pans (without the plastic).  Those are the only things I've heard via MAC communities, but I've personally never had a problem since I've never tried to B2M those items.


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 29, 2005)

Finished pro pans aren't eligible for B2M.  Having said that, they are cheaper than the pots so over six you save about the price of a lipstick anyway.


----------



## mzmehshell (Nov 3, 2005)

*Back 2 MAC Question*

I tried searching for this on the forum, maybe I am not doing a good enough job but I saw in MUA that the brush cleaner bottle qualifies for B2M? Right? Does it qualify like one eye shadow empty? I was wondering what else qualifies other than eyeshadow empties?


----------



## sharronmarie (Nov 3, 2005)

Pretty much anything you can melt, like, compacts, lipgloss/lipglass, liqued eyeliner, mascara...


----------



## professionaltart (Nov 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzmehshell* 
_I tried searching for this on the forum, maybe I am not doing a good enough job but I saw in MUA that the brush cleaner bottle qualifies for B2M? Right? Does it qualify like one eye shadow empty? I was wondering what else qualifies other than eyeshadow empties?_

 
a bottle of brush cleaner does count for B2M, and if you have any of those makeup wipes that little baggie it came in counts as well. Anything that a product was in EXCEPT the box and etc counts as B2M.

 Here is some info you might find helpful:

Most primary packaging of M·A·C products is accepted as Back to M·A·C "currency." M·A·C does not accept the following as a part of the program:



-Secondary packaging of any sort [paper box, plastic/cellophane wrapper, shopping bags, etc.]
-Samples [sample containers, special/trial size products for promotional/seasonal kits]
-Cosmetic applicators/tools [disposables, puffs, sponges, scissors, spatulas, swabs, sharpeners, tweezers, curlers]
-Accessories [bags, belts, make-up cases, lashes, Blot Film]


In addition to our "Back to M·A·C Program," M·A·C uses minimal packaging and recycled paper to paperboard packaging in our offices, manufacturing and distribution facilities. Vegetable-based inks are used for printing whenever possible. At M·A·C we share your concerns about the environment and we are continually looking for ways to address those concerns while providing our customers with complete product satisfaction and safety.


----------



## succubus (Nov 3, 2005)

Haha...I was wondering the same thing since I just emptied my bottle of brush cleaner.


----------



## user4 (Nov 3, 2005)

ong this i didnt know... that im pretty pissed off about now is that the baggie from the makeup remover whipes qualifies... i threw like 3-4 of those away!!! aaahhh


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 3, 2005)

Just in case there is still any doubt about the M·A·C Brush Cleanser bottle, I've just checked the box it comes in and it has a Back 2 M·A·C logo printed on it.


----------



## ruby_soho (Nov 3, 2005)

Isn't the plastic case for false eyelashes B2M-able?


----------



## user3 (Nov 3, 2005)

Oh darn, I just tossed a empty bottle of MAC cleaner into recycle.

Thanks for asking because I would have never thought about it.


----------



## anniewayz (Nov 3, 2005)

ooh thanks, i almost threw out my bruch cleaner botle.


----------



## professionaltart (Nov 3, 2005)

Paint tubes are certainly eligible for B2M as well as the the plastic case that the false eyelashes come in.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Nov 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 
_Isn't the plastic case for false eyelashes B2M-able?_

 

Sure is


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sparklyrocks* 
_So, I already thought this but need to confirm, anything which has B2M on the cardboard box flap is eligible?_

 
That is the way I read it.  The eye shadow pots have a B2M logo on the packaging but the Pro Pallette eye shadows don't.


----------



## martygreene (Nov 4, 2005)

Back2MAC FAQ: http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=25420


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 10, 2005)

*back 2 mac question..*

What can I back to mac? Just the eye shadow holders?


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 10, 2005)

No - pretty much anything that is glass or plastic and paint tubes too I believe.

The MAC FAQ: Back2MAC (B2M) gives more information


----------



## lovemichelle (Nov 11, 2005)

i just mailed out eyeshadows, compacts, lipglasses, lacquers, blushes and lipsticks.


----------



## MACgirl (Dec 9, 2005)

*b2m question*

The plastic holder for eyelashes dont have a bzm symbol so can i use them for b2m?


----------



## aquarius11 (Dec 9, 2005)

I've always used them for B2M and they've taken them.  I'm pretty sure every counter has the same rules of what they accept for B2M, but I'd still ask just in case.


----------



## jmvuitton (Dec 9, 2005)

they're not supposed to but some do. hell, they're not supposed to take wipes container but some counters do


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Dec 27, 2005)

And you can only bring 2 sets at a time. Macy's wont let you return more than 12 pieces. I tried, with 36 products...tried to get some lingerie stuff!


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Dec 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocula* 
_I took back 36 empties the first (and only so far) time that I did it and they gave me the 6 lippies with no problem.  They also accepted my empty wipes package.  I really think it does vary alot depending on location._

 
Macy's will only do 2 lipsticks at a time. I tried 36 pieces and it wasn't happening!


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Dec 27, 2005)

My Macy's must be more relaxed than others. They let me B2M 42 peices, including some of the holiday mini's. I guess each place can make their own policies.


----------



## samtaro (Dec 27, 2005)

I just B2M'd 24, for 4 lipsticks.


----------



## bellezzadolce (Dec 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_Finished pro pans aren't eligible for B2M.  Having said that, they are cheaper than the pots so over six you save about the price of a lipstick anyway._

 
Actually they are, this issue came up in one of our training sessions and we were  told that if a customer has them look at them to ensure that they were actual pro pans and not ones that were depotted and we could use them for B2M.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Dec 27, 2005)

So how do you B2M stuff from mini sets? I've got the Lipgelee set so wondering if they count as 1 or 2 all together maybe?


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks mspicky, I sent martygreene a link to this thread and referred her especially to your post and hopefully she'll add it to the relevant thread in the FAQ forum.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Dec 28, 2005)

i had a question... will MAC accept empty eye lash containers as a part of B2M?


----------



## iheartjuppy (Dec 28, 2005)

*B2m*

I think they'll take the eyelash box (it has a B2M logo on it IIRC).  I had a MA refuse to take a paint back as B2M once - even though it clearly has the recycle logo on it.  I emailed MAC and they said Paints DEFINITELY count (it was full sized, not a mini/charm).  So I agree - I think it varies by location and the person you're dealing with. I also had an MA give me a REALLY hard time when I went in with 12 empties for 2 lipsticks and he was like "So you're not even going to BUY anything?!"  I wanted to say "Look, I've clearly bought 12 lipsticks in the past, and I'm here all the time, so stuff it".  Instead I said "not today..." but I was offended.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Dec 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartjuppy* 
_I think they'll take the eyelash box (it has a B2M logo on it IIRC).  I had a MA refuse to take a paint back as B2M once - even though it clearly has the recycle logo on it.  I emailed MAC and they said Paints DEFINITELY count (it was full sized, not a mini/charm).  So I agree - I think it varies by location and the person you're dealing with. I also had an MA give me a REALLY hard time when I went in with 12 empties for 2 lipsticks and he was like "So you're not even going to BUY anything?!"  I wanted to say "Look, I've clearly bought 12 lipsticks in the past, and I'm here all the time, so stuff it".  Instead I said "not today..." but I was offended._

 
Wow, that was kind of rude! I mean, 12 empty lipsticks is like $168. i also had a bad expierience w/ a male SA. Thankx for the info about the paints/eye lash boxes. I think I'll call before i make the trip across town. Thanks!


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 17, 2006)

*What to do w/ empty e/s pot?*

I put all my eyeshadows into a pallette and I dont know what to do with the empty pots I have like 15 of them, I heard you can turn them in for the AIDs foundation right?  and you get a free l/s is that true?​


----------



## mandirigma (Jan 17, 2006)

6 empties = 1 lipstick.

you have enough for two! set aside the other three until you have more empties =)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_minx* 
_I put all my eyeshadows into a pallette and I dont know what to do with the empty pots I have like 15 of them, I heard you can turn them in for the AIDs foundation right?  and you get a free l/s is that true?​_


----------



## jenjunsan (Jan 17, 2006)

Yep!  For every 6 empties, you get one free lipstick at any MAC!  Cash those babies in!


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 17, 2006)

get the free lippies baby!!!whoo hoo!!


----------



## user3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=25420


----------



## aziajs (Jan 17, 2006)

I always wondered....why is B2M only good for free lipstick?  Why can't you get a lipglass or eyeshadow?  Will it change eventually?


----------



## leppy (Jan 17, 2006)

I doubt they will change it. If it wasn't something so expected by MAC customers already it might have even disappeared when EL bought MAC. 

This always comes out bitchy but I don't mean it that way believe me, but I think we should really just be happy that we can get anything free at all for recycling stuff! I hate to see people complain about the options.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_I always wondered....why is B2M only good for free lipstick?  Why can't you get a lipglass or eyeshadow?  Will it change eventually?_

 
I know, I'm more of an eyeshadow person and i wish i could a shadow instead of lipstick! Its even cheaper. But o well. I'm just glad MAC offers this program b/c other companies do not.


----------



## fireatwill (Jan 17, 2006)

Yup. 6 empties and you can get 1 lipstick.


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 17, 2006)

OMG woohoo im going in tomorrow then lol.


----------



## shabdebaz (Jan 18, 2006)

I learned in basic training yesterday that the reason they give a lipstick for 6 empties for the B2M as opposed to something else is that they want to pay tribute to their original product, or the product that made them "famous" -- their lipstick.  I know that sounds kinda weird, but that's what they said.  I thought that it had something to do with the actual cost of making the lipstick, like maybe it was cheaper than another product.


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 18, 2006)

Can I get a free lipstick from the new collection lingerie?


----------



## shabdebaz (Jan 18, 2006)

It can be ANY lipstick except for the Viva Glams.


----------



## amillion (Jan 18, 2006)

Well I am not complaining but I don't even wear lipstick so B2Mac doesnt even benefit me in the first place. I always either end up giving away my empties or getting a lipstick for a friend.


----------



## bring_the_rukus (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amillion* 
_Well I am not complaining but I don't even wear lipstick so B2Mac doesnt even benefit me in the first place. I always either end up giving away my empties or getting a lipstick for a friend._

 
you can always get a popular lipstick or something from a new collection and then swap it on MUA or LJ for something more your taste.


----------



## kristabella (Feb 6, 2006)

*do pigment vials qualify for B2M?*

as above


----------



## jmvuitton (Feb 6, 2006)

No. for B2M, you need the entire set to count as one


----------



## kristabella (Feb 6, 2006)

thankya


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Feb 6, 2006)

My Macy's counter has taken the mini's for me before. I have used the pigment vials, and a mini lipglass more than once, and they always accepted it. It may vary by location, or the discretion of the SA.


----------



## giz2000 (Feb 6, 2006)

Usually, you have to have full-size packaging to qualify for the B2m, but I guess it depends on the counter....


----------



## The Kitten (Feb 7, 2006)

Officially, mini sized and holiday sets do not qualify for b2m (even if you bring in all of the mini's to complete a whole set)  However, b/c of the confusion, some staff may not know this and take back the mini's by mistake.  If you have mini's to recycle you can still bring them in to recycle even though you can't use it towards the free lipstick...afterall it's about supporting recycling


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 7, 2006)

*How does B2M work?*

I am just getting started with MAC and have seen B2M all over the place... Can someone tell me how it works?  TIA!


----------



## user2 (Feb 7, 2006)

This should be pretty helpful:
http://www.specktra.net/faq.php
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=25420


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 7, 2006)

Perfect!  Thanks for the info!!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Feb 7, 2006)

Also a recent addition to the B2M program,.. you can no longer get lipsticks in special packaging for your empties,.. apparently according to an email recieved from MAC I posted here recently you can get LE lipsticks still so long as they are in the standard MAC Silver rimmed tube,.. but if they have colored rims (example Viva Glams are red) or special packaging,.. you will not be able to get them,.. so far Catherine D has been the only one this effects,.. but I imagine that Lure/Baited/Hooked might be effected as well,.... since the big summer collections seem to be in special packaging,...Just thought I would update,..


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 7, 2006)

It also depends from store to store, my counter was allowing B2M on the CD collection but I payed for them anyway as I had no empties at the time.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Feb 7, 2006)

E-mail said it was supposed to be Company-wide (I posted that whole thing on here somewhere in a thread from Susan Sheridan  See thread here http://specktra.net/forum/showthread...t=B2M)  ,..but,.. some store managers weren't notified quickly enough and did not want to change policy mid-launch. I know that happened at our store here,.. Anyone who got CD with B2M should feel blessed.


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 8, 2006)

Seeing as someone has directed the poster to the right thread, I'll close this. Hope no one minds.


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm pretty sure this is all covered in the B2M FAQ:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=25420

Please read carefully before starting any duplicate threads.


----------



## oblivion (Feb 13, 2006)

Can I get a LE lipstick from B2M?


----------



## sbetsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oblivion* 
_Can I get a LE lipstick from B2M?_

 
Not if it is in special packaging (ex. catherine icon), but regular LE lipsticks should be okay.


----------



## zoebeee (Feb 13, 2006)

Does anybody know if they accept empty wipes packaging? As I have an empty and I don't want to wait to finish something else.


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oblivion* 
_Can I get a LE lipstick from B2M?_

 
I got Body Suit (Lingerie) with B2M, in-store (tho it should be same regardless).  I'm hoping to do the same for Culturebloom!


----------



## ShelleyME (Feb 14, 2006)

Someone on MUA wanted me to get her the Asian Playboy lipsticks with her B2M.  It turned out that they wouldn't let me.  I guess in this case, it was special packaging (I think it was pink).  But, the MA said that this was prohibited with ALL LE lipsticks.  I tried to clarify with MAC.  They referred me to the Estee Lauder people here in Singapore, but, nothing after that.  Anyway, I ended up trading the empties in for 2 for myself and buying the 2 Playboys for the girl.  I hated to have her waste postage on mailing the empties to me.


----------



## mybeautifulface (Feb 22, 2006)

*B2M Disappointment*

I took 12 empties and I wanted Florabundi and Poppy Hop.  The MA informed me that LE lipsticks are no longer available through the B2M program because MAC wants to provide their (paying) customers a chance to purchase the LE lipsticks.

I was like I'm a paying customer because I always spend more than $100 everytime I shop at MAC.  

Well I ended up getting Sandy B. and Lame.  This happended at a Macy's store.

This is so not cool.


----------



## asraicat (Feb 22, 2006)

thats inaccurate policy she was spouting:

only the special LE pkging is now exempt because it costs more to manufacture

 (like the Viva Glams & the charity benefits)

IE... the differently coloured metal l/s from CD icon weren't redeemable w/ B2M but the CB l/s were all in reg. pkging so fair game...i wld call the counter & ask the mgr to clarify the new policies w/ her staff (nicely, of course)


----------



## starlight502 (Feb 22, 2006)

no way! keep your b2m stuff and try another counter next time...  that is crazy. the LE pkging i can understand but that other excuse is way off. How does she think you got 6 empties anyway... Um being a big ol' paying customer!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 22, 2006)

which macy's did u go to? dadeland? if it was, they're notorious for doing that..


----------



## Virgo (Feb 22, 2006)

She was wrong. I got 2 LE lipsticks with B2M a couple days ago. As long as the lipsticks do not have special packaging you should be ok.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Feb 22, 2006)

Yep she was really wrong,.. on a thread here I posted an exact quote from Susan Sheridan,<---- Global Customer Service person,..in answer to that particular question,.. so long as the tubes have the silver and black casing,.. they are eligible for B2M,.. go kick some butt! Actually you could search that thread and print that out take it with you,.. LOL. I know I would be kickin some butt.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 22, 2006)

I got Culturebloom as a back2mac.. go to another place!


----------



## Shawna (Feb 22, 2006)

Yup, the sales girl at my counter told me that culturebloom lippies were exempt and I told her it was only the special packaging stuff that was exempt so she phoned corporate HQ and confirmed that it is only special packaging.  I got my fresh buzz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   I bet she wondered how I knew that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Damn, I love this place.


----------



## a914butterfly (Feb 22, 2006)

i just got a back to mac lipstick in florabundy from the culturebloom collection. it was also in a macys, but mine is the crossy county one in yonkers, ny.


----------



## Piaqua (Feb 22, 2006)

do a livechat on maccosmetics.com and have them email it to you and print it out. Or have the counter call MAC and ask while you're there. And talk to the manager, they should make sure their staff knows the policy.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Feb 22, 2006)

She was incorrect. I B2Med for Awaken this weekend.


----------



## midnightlouise (Feb 22, 2006)

Here's the thread Glittergoddess27 was talking about so you guys can check it out if you want to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/showth...&highlight=B2M


----------



## lokailyve (Feb 22, 2006)

I got Florabundi & Fresh Buzz at two different counters, and they gladly took back the empties. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You definitely should call that counter again and kindly let them know that they made a mistake, since they could be doing this to other customers, which is not fair to you and to everyone else since it was a mistake on the MA's part.


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Feb 22, 2006)

I did not have any problems getting the Poppy Hop with my containers. First, I called to make sure that they would B2M with Culturebloom. I drove about 30 mins, once I got there, I comfirmed once again to see if I can B2M for Culturebloom, they said "yeah, sure." I got my Poppy Hop, and all the MAs complimented me on my new haircut lol. That should tell you how much I am there lol. Plus I also got my hair cut because I thought it would look more professional rather than have my BLAH hair.


----------



## PrettyinPink (Feb 22, 2006)

She is so wrong!! Call that counter up or go back and speak to the manager. I would! Don't let her think that what she's doing is right, cause other girls might experience the same thing as you. Tell the manager!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Feb 22, 2006)

when i went they let me get them. maybe she is just a giant meanie.


----------



## User34 (Feb 22, 2006)

uughhh I am so pissed off! I once brought B2M and got push up plum which was LE so today I went to get my B2M and wanted to get sharp beige but the girl told me I could not get any of the LE through b2m. I thought It was a new policy so I didn't fight it. I got half and half instead. UGHHHHHHHHHHH. Reading this just made me so upset.


----------



## kannan (Feb 22, 2006)

alumeze- sharp beige is in special packaging, so you can't get that with B2M.


----------



## User34 (Feb 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kannan* 
_alumeze- sharp beige is in special packaging, so you can't get that with B2M._

 
Is it.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ..hehe ok.. I feel kinda silly now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks!


----------



## serendipityii (Feb 23, 2006)

That's full of crap... they need to train their staff better! I B2M'ed today and got Culturebloom l/s; the MA specifically said anything not VG.


----------



## shabdebaz (Feb 23, 2006)

It's too bad that not everyone is on the same page about this.  She was definitely wrong in not giving you Culturebloom lipsticks for B2M.  I had 2 customers today choose Culturebloom for B2M.  Like others have mentioned, it is just the specially packaged lipsticks that can't be chosen, eg.  Viva Glams, Catherine Deneuve.  That "paying customers" thing is just plain insulting.


----------



## giz2000 (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_which macy's did u go to? dadeland? if it was, they're notorious for doing that.._

 
That's because I wasn't working there that day....


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 
_That's because I wasn't working there that day.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I KNOW!!!!!!!!!! where are u giz? i miss u!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   i'm all over bloomies since miss lea moved


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Feb 24, 2006)

Thats SO odd!!  It must be " per store " cause I B2M  Strawberry Blonde, Florabundi, Sharp Beige.. the only ones that they said was not B2M - is the Viva's - which I knew.

Hmm  I can check for you if you don't have any luck if you like.


----------



## lovedust7 (Feb 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 
_Yep she was really wrong,.. on a thread here I posted an exact quote from Susan Sheridan,<---- Global Customer Service person,..in answer to that particular question,.. so long as the tubes have the silver and black casing,.. they are eligible for B2M,.. go kick some butt! Actually you could search that thread and print that out take it with you,.. LOL. I know I would be kickin some butt._

 

YOU ARE WRONG !!!
Any MAC Limited Edition packaging. Meaning any container that has different coloring (like gold ,blue etc.) will no longer be redeemable for B2M. Silver and black casing is our regular packaging. For all of you that recieved any items from Culturebloom...of course they are regular packaging.
Good luck kickin some butt! Due to some miscommunication...not all locations were informed immediately.


----------



## Cdjax (Mar 21, 2006)

*New Back2Mac Policy??*

I went to a MAC counter today today to purchase a couple items and trade in my 6 empties for a lippie. When I gave the MA the empties, she told me that MAC no longer accepts eyeshadow/blush containers if they don't have the silver pan in them. I told her I had done this many times before and never had any problem, but she said it is a new MAC Policy that came down from corporate headquarters.
I'm REALLY hoping this is just a mix-up, because depotting is the only way I can do B2M, since I never use anything up. Has anybody else heard of this new policy?

On the plus side, I picked up the Inventive Eyes Quad and Sweet William Blushcreme.


----------



## user3 (Mar 21, 2006)

I've heard of SA's trying to say this was a policy.

I just recently went with a friend and she returned 12 empties with no pan inside. They can't even recycle the pan so there really makes no sense.

I personally have not heard of this policy but maybe someone else has...


----------



## Shawna (Mar 21, 2006)

I would try emailing MAC just to confirm this.  I know a lot of MA's that said you couldn't use back to macs for the limited edition lipsticks, but the real policy was only for limited edition packaging.  That is a big difference.  Btw, that is the cutest avatar


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 21, 2006)

Most of the time the MA's never even open them.  They just count them.  I think with this program there are alot of misinformed employees.


----------



## stefunnie (Mar 21, 2006)

i hope thats not true.. i have 18 empties from depottin!!


----------



## karen (Mar 21, 2006)

I hope this isn't true, too. 
I have a bunch of empties that I haven't turned in yet.


----------



## Isis (Mar 21, 2006)

I doubt that's true. At the MAC store I go to they accept mine without any problems. The only time I have issues is if I go to a counter b/c they hardly ever (if at all) see the empty shadow pots with the center piece popped out.
I agree with pumpkincat, there are ALOT of misinformed empolyees out there.


----------



## poppy z (Mar 21, 2006)

Today i returned 18 depotting e/s empty after depotting (with no pan inside). I gave them to a sympathic MA and I had 3 free lipsticks. But I hope this new policy is not true...


----------



## ruby_soho (Mar 21, 2006)

I doubt that's true. For one, how do they expect people to use up entire shadows and blushes (getting a free lipstick after waiting 6 years isn't appealing) and secondly, that would be stupid to require the metal pan because at the factory they would have to seperate the pan from the plastic which would be a big hassle.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 21, 2006)

If that is a new policy, it's stupid.  But I doubt they would do that.  They can't recycle the pan, and like ruby soho said, they would have to separate the pan and plastic anyway.  We're doing them a favor and cutting out the middle man.  The containers are just gonna be melted down into new ones anyway, so I really doubt it matters what condition they're in, as far as the pan being absent or not.  I've never seen them check my eyeshadow pans.  i know they check lipglass tubes to make sure they're fullsized and not mini's like from the Holiday Sets.  But I always go to the same MA everytime and she loves me and would let me get away with murder as long as her job wasn't at stake.


----------



## bellaetoile (Mar 21, 2006)

i agree, i really doubt MAC would do this, as it would dissuade a LOT of people from de-potting, which, in the long run, does help their sales, by upping the number of palette and quad purchases. i have depotted probably around 80-some eyeshadows, taken them in as recently as the culturebloom release, and been able to get lipsticks, so long as they weren't in special packaging. i had to kind of fight to get LE ones from culturebloom, but when i asked the bitchy MA to speak to the manager about the policy, she backed down quickly and let me have them. if there's still doubt, e-mail MAC, include which counter, and the name of the MA you spoke to, and they should have a response back to you soon. print it up, and take it in to the counter, or simply ask to speak to a manager. there are RESTRICTIONS, such as using the minis and stuff, but you should be able to take in any fullsized product..


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 21, 2006)

cdjax, i think you should try another store/counter.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Mar 21, 2006)

My counter doesn't even count! You just hand over a little baggy and they toss it in the box and give you a free lipstick. However, I wouldn't even try to lie since they do a B2M log and could probably trace you. Plus, I just don't want to abuse such a cool program!


----------



## ladycandy (Mar 21, 2006)

they would lose a lot of money if this were true!!

does anyone who works for mac know about this???
i have back2mac empties waiting to be exchanged too!!


----------



## brokenplaything (Mar 21, 2006)

yes it's true, 
mac is not supposed to take back empties without the pan in it, nor can you return just the pan for the pro palettes.

the only time i would think you can return just the pro palette pan is a freestanding store or a pro store..not a counter.  although I am not sure in this case.

but as for some people being able to, that would be the mac artists fault as they are supposed to check for this.  

yeah yeah its dumb, b ut it's policy.

i got this from mac management.


----------



## Cdjax (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah, I'm going to go to a different MAC counter tommorrow, and hopefully they'll accept it. I must have Sweetie Lipstick!


----------



## Wattage (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brokenplaything* 
_yes it's true, 
mac is not supposed to take back empties without the pan in it, nor can you return just the pan for the pro palettes.

the only time i would think you can return just the pro palette pan is a freestanding store or a pro store..not a counter.  although I am not sure in this case.

but as for some people being able to, that would be the mac artists fault as they are supposed to check for this.  

yeah yeah its dumb, b ut it's policy.

i got this from mac management._

 
Did you call and find this out? I find that there is a lot of discrepancy in this information, even within the company.

If they don't take it, go to another counter. I do know that what MAC is interested in when they recycle B2M is the plastic, not the metal - otherwise propans would count as B2M's. I asked at my counter if they take depotted shadows and they do.


----------



## ladycandy (Mar 21, 2006)

i really think mac will lose so much money if no counter will accept eyeshadows, because no one will depot and therefore the sales of pro palettes will drop so much.
Considering that LE eyeshadows can't be bought in pans anyway so people have to depot them for palettes..

grrr....


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cdjax* 
_Yeah, I'm going to go to a different MAC counter tommorrow, and hopefully they'll accept it. I must have Sweetie Lipstick! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am wondering which counter you went to, as I live in Tampa as well...


----------



## lovejam (Mar 21, 2006)

I certainly hope that's not true. I've got 12 empties I was planning to turn in for free lipsticks. If they say no, I'm gonna be pretty upset.


----------



## bellaetoile (Mar 21, 2006)

until MAC management posts something on the website, or i see something in print, i frankly won't believe that you can't bring back empties with no silver pan. i did it 3 days ago, to the freestanding store in pasadena, and the manager even looked them over, saw that the shadow pots had no silver pan, and allowed me to get a free lipstick. in fact, she encouraged me to continue buying eyeshadow pots and depotting, because MAC makes money off of that, since the price of a lipstick is lesser than the price difference between 6 pan/pot shadows. if they are changing this policy for some idiotic reason, they need to have a written disclosure of the change.


----------



## n_j_t (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

  in fact, she encouraged me to continue buying eyeshadow pots and depotting, because MAC makes money off of that, since the price of a lipstick is lesser than the price difference between 6 pan/pot shadows. if they are changing this policy for some idiotic reason, they need to have a written disclosure of the change.  
 
I agree. They specify in the B2M section what they will and won't accept, and if it says nothing about the metal pan being part of the packaging, I think it should be acceptable. Besides, as others have already pointed out, they have to remove it anyway.


----------



## nakobear (Mar 21, 2006)

I've had no problems returning empty e/s pots without the pan at various MAC counters. I think the MAs have been more surprised to see that people do that rather than nit pick about whether there's a pan in there or not...


----------



## pugmommy7 (Mar 21, 2006)

Nor have I. Although I actually once had a counter girl at nordies tell me that she didn't know what I was talking about when I went to turn in empties. luckil y when i went back later that same trip another sa helped me and had a clue.
People would FREAK if they stopped B2M.
It only behooves them to allow b2m from depotting    
so wtf?


----------



## Wattage (Mar 21, 2006)

Just as an FYI: I talked to someone on MAC Live Chat today and although she did not have a definite answer for me about this, she did say that as a disclaimer, MAC does not condone depotting of any of their products (probably for safety's sake, considering the wild methods some of us use to depot a shadow and the life threatening tools! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ). 
Maybe the SA is confused about MAC's policy/stand on depotting. I think it's pretty clear from all of our experiences that this is totally bogus, dude.

Hehe!


----------



## Cdjax (Mar 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 
_I am wondering which counter you went to, as I live in Tampa as well..._

 

I was actually in Clearwater today, so I went to the Dillards at Countryside Mall, which I hadnt gone to in years. I go to college near the International Plaza, so I will try to return the empties to Nordstrom or the MAC store.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 22, 2006)

I emailed them so I'll post when I get a response


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cdjax* 
_I was actually in Clearwater today, so I went to the Dillards at Countryside Mall, which I hadnt gone to in years. I go to college near the International Plaza, so I will try to return the empties to Nordstrom or the MAC store._

 
Good to know.  FYI I turned in empties at Nordtrom in IP not too long ago for Culturebloom l/s.


----------



## beautymacgirl65 (Mar 22, 2006)

*B2M depotted shadows and blushes?*

I called MAC customer service and they said it was OK to return the shadow pots and blushes without the silver piece inside.  I was AOK doing this at my Filene's counter- I should be OK to do this at my MAC store, right?  I don't know why, but I am nervous that they won't take them back.  And I would like to go there, as they have more lipstick shades than my Filene's couner


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 23, 2006)

This thread, located in Specktra FAQ should answer that question:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=25420

(yes, they should accept them)


----------



## purplesalon (Mar 24, 2006)

I bought a pro pan shadow last month, and the SA made a point of telling me that they now accept the pans for Back 2 Mac. This is at a pro store. They've also accepted my eyeshadow containers sans pan without saying anything.


----------



## SushiFlower (Mar 24, 2006)

I recently visited a MAC store and got the deal on the B2M eyeshadow policy. It was explained to me that you *CAN* return the panless pots for the B2M. And you *CAN * return the pans *ONLY* if they have the magnet on the bottom. You *CANNOT* return the pans without the magnet because then you could 'double recycle.'
Apparently this is a new policy. The gentleman told me they had been unsure until recently and that they recieved word that this was the MAC policy on returning eyeshadows for the program. I'm sure this is the same everywhere. Hopefully that helps everyone out.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 24, 2006)

Sushi Flower, that makes the most sense to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am still waiting to hear from MAC headquarters.  I emailed them, but they are always so slow to respond.


----------



## Film_Noir (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 
_I doubt that's true. For one, how do they expect people to use up entire shadows and blushes (getting a free lipstick after waiting 6 years isn't appealing) ._

 
Actually, its not that hard.   If you use blot powder every single day like me, and only rotate between several lipglass staple colors you get empties pretty fast.


----------



## glitch (Mar 24, 2006)

I got basically the exact same response as Sushi Flower from a MAC SA. She told me b2m accepts depotted plastic pots (without the metal pans), and b2m also accepts empty pro-pans (as long as they have the magnet with the label at the bottom to ensure that it was actually from MAC)


----------



## floweryu (Mar 25, 2006)

I did my first B2M today in the Pro store in Pentagon City, VA and the guy just took the small bag that I brought my empty pots in, counted them without opening the bag and that was it. No questions asked.


----------



## martygreene (Mar 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitch* 
_I got basically the exact same response as Sushi Flower from a MAC SA. She told me b2m accepts depotted plastic pots (without the metal pans), and b2m also accepts empty pro-pans (as long as they have the magnet with the label at the bottom to ensure that it was actually from MAC)_

 
Which is one drawback to what I do to MAC pro pan blushes. The magnets they put on those are too weak for the size of product (it's the same magnet as the eyeshadows) and so I rip the magnets off, put on a stronger one, and replace the sticker off the origional MAC magnet. Not a huge issue to me, but something to be aware of probably, as it would make it look like a depotted pan rather than a pro pan.


----------



## gnippy (Mar 25, 2006)

I just returned 11 depotted B2M e/s pots last Sunday at the MAC store in Sommerset Mall.  The SA looked at them kind of funny but took them and gave me my l/s.  

It would really suck if they stopped taking them b/c I don't have access to the Pro Pans.  I am not a huge fan of MAC l/s so I wouldn't mind saving the $3.50 per e/s if they were available.  Kind of sucks to have to pay $13.50 and then not be able to get the l/s.

BTW, I got Plum Dandy and Sweetie.  I have tried them yet but they both look pretty.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gnippy* 
_I just returned 11 depotted B2M e/s pots last Sunday at the MAC store in Sommerset Mall.  The SA looked at them kind of funny but took them and gave me my l/s.  

It would really suck if they stopped taking them b/c I don't have access to the Pro Pans.  I am not a huge fan of MAC l/s so I wouldn't mind saving the $3.50 per e/s if they were available.  Kind of sucks to have to pay $13.50 and then not be able to get the l/s.

BTW, I got Plum Dandy and Sweetie.  I have tried them yet but they both look pretty._

 
I'm just wondering why did you only have to return 11 B2M but you got 2 Lipsticks? I thought it was 6 B2M for 1 Lipsitick?


----------



## bebs (Mar 28, 2006)

I have a question about b2m can it be things other then e/s like can it be l/g -empty-?


----------



## stefunnie (Mar 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebs* 
_I have a question about b2m can it be things other then e/s like can it be l/g -empty-?_

 
yep it can.. =].. usually when you buy stuff.. they have a lil B2M thingy on one of the tabs in the box.. to let you know its b2m


----------



## depecher (Mar 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gnippy* 
_I just returned 11 depotted B2M e/s pots last Sunday at the MAC store in Sommerset Mall.  The SA looked at them kind of funny but took them and gave me my l/s.  

It would really suck if they stopped taking them b/c I don't have access to the Pro Pans.  I am not a huge fan of MAC l/s so I wouldn't mind saving the $3.50 per e/s if they were available.  Kind of sucks to have to pay $13.50 and then not be able to get the l/s.

BTW, I got Plum Dandy and Sweetie.  I have tried them yet but they both look pretty._

 
I've taken back depotted pots to the MAC store at Somerset. They didn't give me any problems. I wonder if it is because I am from out of state (Crazy Californian here) and went to the store a gazillion times. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Do you frequent the store often? I think your best bet would be to talk to the MAs there and let them get to know you. They are really awesome. I think if they know you they are less likely to give you that odd look. My favorite MA there is Amy. She's incredible! I can't remember the other names of the female MAs. Glenn is the only other name I can remember. Gah!


----------



## MACgirl (Mar 29, 2006)

A girl came into my store on sunday to express her feelings on this "new policy" i told her where she went for her b2m and she said a counter and thats what she was told. My manager has not told us anything about a "new policy" and i told the customer its bogus if that goes through, and that my sister just on saturday took in 3 sets of b2ms at the other mac store in my city and got her lispticks. I told her to bring them in and we'll take care of it, one of my coworkers was thier and she agreed.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 29, 2006)

Well I Hope That We Find Out Soon Because I Would Definitely Like To Know!


----------



## martygreene (Mar 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koolmnbv* 
_I'm just wondering why did you only have to return 11 B2M but you got 2 Lipsticks? I thought it was 6 B2M for 1 Lipsitick?_

 
She probably had another empty which wasn't a depotted item.


----------



## matthea (Mar 29, 2006)

I had no idea that pro pans of blushes of e/s were cool for B2M. I've thrown mine away. I thought it was only plastic and glass products! *bangs head on table*
What about jars you buy from pro? I have a few that I bought from pro and used for things over the years that are now grungy and gross. Can I use those for B2M?


----------



## princess (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 
_Good to know.  FYI I turned in empties at Nordtrom in IP not too long ago for Culturebloom l/s.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
2 of the counters I went to refused to let me exchange my empties for Culturebloom l/s! They told me all LE lipsticks are not eligable and I can only choose from their permanent range.


----------



## KJam (Mar 30, 2006)

I mail mine directly to Back 2 Mac (not near a counter) - never a problem


----------



## wiffa (Mar 30, 2006)

I just emailed MAC to find out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll post their reply once I hear back from them.


----------



## ellemarie (Mar 30, 2006)

I usually put all my empties in a MAC bag and give them to the SA.  Nobody's ever said anything about a new policy to me.  Sometimes they'll check to see what shades I'm returning and offer to sell me a pan version of it.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 30, 2006)

I emailed them two weeks ago and still no response........


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *princess* 
_2 of the counters I went to refused to let me exchange my empties for Culturebloom l/s! They told me all LE lipsticks are not eligable and I can only choose from their permanent range.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Were the counters in the Tampa, FL area?  Maybe I lucked out then  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  HMMMM!  I think I am going to be buying my must-have LE lipsticks out-right just to be safe, until we know what's going on!


----------



## kannan (Mar 30, 2006)

I did back2mac on 2 lipsticks in a mac store
and one at a nordstrom counter today.

all depotted e/s except one empty l/s.
No one gave me a problem and I got 2 classic coordinates l/s and a perm.


----------



## ladydanger (Mar 31, 2006)

i haven't seen any memo regarding this whole change for the b2m policy. i doubt this is a policy


----------



## farra712 (Apr 2, 2006)

When you guys return the e/s compacts, do you include the plastic piece you have to pop out to depot?  Mine are all melty and deformed and I couldn't put them back in!  Have any of you taken in JUST the compact without the metal pan or plastic pan-holder thing?


----------



## Pink_lily (Apr 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *farra712* 
_When you guys return the e/s compacts, do you include the plastic piece you have to pop out to depot?  Mine are all melty and deformed and I couldn't put them back in!  Have any of you taken in JUST the compact without the metal pan or plastic pan-holder thing?_

 
the MAs at the store i've gone to have all given me the same response about that, which is that it doesn't matter if the plastic piece that holds the e/s pan is deformed because it's going to be melted down anyway.  

the last time i took back empties, one of the plastic pieces had caught on fire while trying to depot (oops!), and i wasn't sure if i needed that part to do b2m.  i don't think you have to have it, but it might not be a bad idea to throw in there, just in case.  i just tossed everything in the bag, and when the manager was counting to make i had 6 empties, she laughed and asked me what method i used to depot.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *matthea* 
_2 of the counters I went to refused to let me exchange my empties for Culturebloom l/s! They told me all LE lipsticks are not eligable and I can only choose from their permanent range._

 
i actually just did b2m and got two l/e lipsticks.  so i would guess that it's okay.    it seems that there's a lot of confusion over the whole system.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 7, 2006)

Alright, I finally got a response to my email from MAC, and it is totally useless.  They don't even mention the metal bits although that is specifically what I emailed about.  I have a feeling they just fired off a general response, but here it is anyhow.

Thank you for taking the time to contact us and for your interest in M.A.C.

Because we share your concern about our environment, with the Brand's
inception in 1985 we established the "Back to M.A.C" program: When you have
finished using M.A.C plastic packaged cosmetic items purchased from us,
please bring the containers back to a M.A.C location near you.

Although we cannot reuse these containers for our products, we can make
sure the packaging materials are properly recycled. To credit you for your
good deed, the accumulation of six (6) recyclable plastic containers
entitles you to select one free M.A.C lipstick as our thanks.

Please note: Since 100% of the retail selling price of Viva Glam Lipsticks
is provided to organizations that help people living with HIV/AIDS,
Lipsticks in this series are excluded from this program.  

Also, the "Back To M.A.C" program is not available where regulations
prohibit.

We trust the above addresses your concern.  We hope that we have the
opportunity to serve you in the near future. 

Sincerely, 

Tiffany Soriente
Global Consumer Communications


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 8, 2006)

Given the response that Shawna got from the MAC rep, would it be safe to assume that this business about needing the silver part of e/s for B2M isn't true?

I pasted the MAC e-mail into the B2M FAQ thread in the FAQ forum, as well as the first post, so that everyone can see this isn't a new policy.

Hope no one minds, I'm going to close the thread only so that no one else gets confused and thinks MAC has a new B2M policy; if anyone feels discussion on this topic isn't finished, please PM me & I'll be happy to reopen it.


----------



## mima (Apr 9, 2006)

*back to mac for limited lipsticks*

hi girls,

i know there was a thread for this before and i did a search but i couldn't find it. sorry. anyway, i'm getting quite frustrated that MAs give me so much trouble when i try to use back to mac for LE lipsticks. as far as i know, it is only lipsticks in special packaging e.g. catherine denevue/diana ross/etc that you can't back to mac (which is fine, i purchased those lipsticks and was happy to...strawberry blonde is awesome) but i believe you can back to mac for LE lipsticks if they are in the standard usual packaging. but every MA tells me you can only get lipsticks from the permanent line when you back to mac. is there a page i could print out from the mac website about this?

thanks


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 9, 2006)

I've B2M for LE lipsticks before and was told that as long as it wasn't different packaging that it was allowed...try a different counter or ask a manager.
This is from the site and it says that only viva glam l/s is discluded from the program...if LE's were then it would be specified.

Back to M·A·C Program
Because we share your commitment to the environment, M·A·C accepts returns of its primary packaging through the Back to M·A·C Program. By returning six [6] M·A·C primary packaging containers to a M·A·C counter or M·A·C Cosmetics Online, you receive a free M·A·C Lipstick of your choice as our thanks to you. 
Since 100% of the retail selling price of Viva Glam Lipsticks is provided to organizations that help people living with HIV/AIDS, these colours are excluded from this program.

HTH!


----------



## mima (Apr 9, 2006)

thanks so much for responding. i saw that paragraph from the website. the problem is, it has nothing about special packaging, so the MAs say it hasn't been updated yet, and they have to follow their new update (which according to them states that no LE lipsticks, regardless of packaging) are allowed.


----------



## Parishoon (Apr 9, 2006)

MAC FAQ: B2M thread 

towards the middle/bottom of the b2m thread in the FAQ section they talk about the LE lippies & using b2m

hth


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 9, 2006)

I think it varies from counter to counter.  My MAC Store here won't B2M any LE's, but the counters at Nordstroms and Marshall Fields let me get anything but Viva Glam.  I would check around


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 10, 2006)

I reckon what all of us should do is print out that B2M FAQ thread (as it has e-mails from MAC's head honchos) and take it with you every time you try to get a B2M lipstick! Just to set the record straight on what the policy really is!


----------



## bellaetoile (Apr 10, 2006)

try using live chat and getting a response, printing it out, and taking it in.

i have always been able to B2M for LE lipsticks in normal packaging, although i have had to speak to the manager a couple times, as it seems there is confusion among some regular MAs. ask to speak to the manager..


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 
_try using live chat and getting a response, printing it out, and taking it in.

i have always been able to B2M for LE lipsticks in normal packaging, although i have had to speak to the manager a couple times, as it seems there is confusion among some regular MAs. ask to speak to the manager.._

 
This is all covered in the B2M FAQ, there are copies of e-mails pasted in from MAC head office personnel confirming what you said above.

Hope no one minds, I'm going to close this before anyone else gets confused as to what the policies are as everything you need to know is in the FAQ which is current.


----------



## dollbabybex (Apr 11, 2006)

*would this be a back to mac item????*

you know the pro longwear lipcolour....

well ive finished the gloss, but still have the 'colour'

as you can buy replacements to the gloss....

...i wonder if this would be classed as an item, or wether youd have to class the whole thing as an item?

thanks girls x


----------



## jmdulock (Apr 11, 2006)

The other day I was at the Macy's Mac counter looking for Iris Print and I overheard the MA tell a customer that any glass or plastic empty can be used for Back 2 Mac. 

And I didn't find any Iris Print.


----------



## asteffey (Apr 11, 2006)

i wonder if an empty select pwder container would be?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Apr 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asteffey* 
_i wonder if an empty select pwder container would be?_

 
I always return my foundation and powder containers as long as they are plastic.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 11, 2006)

I have b2med two of those lipgloss containers with no problems.  The MA even commented that they get lots more of the gloss containers than they do the prolongwear lipstick.  If you think about it, you can buy the gloss seperately so it would suck if they made you return the whole thing.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 12, 2006)

I was told that you can return the Pro-Longwear container, but it has to have both ends (colour end and gloss end).  You can return the gloss refills on their own, as they can be purchased seperately.  That prevents any double-dipping in the B2M.  That being said, we all know that every store and a lot of MAs seem to have diff interpretations of the rules.  So, as usual, check with your local counter or email MAC. HTH


----------



## dollbabybex (Apr 12, 2006)

ah right so u can return the gloss...

but when u want to return the colour end, it has to have a gloss on the end.

as some people would try to use that as two items.

thanks girls x


----------



## tiramisu (Apr 12, 2006)

on this same topic... so does anyone know from experience if an empty fragrance bottle can be used for B2M? :?:


----------



## MACMuse (Apr 12, 2006)

and while we are on the topic, can empty quads and brush cleaner bottles be returned as well?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tiramisu* 
_on this same topic... so does anyone know from experience if an empty fragrance bottle can be used for B2M? :?:_

 
Only some locations accept glass.  You can send in empties to mac though.


----------



## Kristen (Apr 12, 2006)

Can mascara tubes be returned for B2M without the wand? I like to save my wands to use as spoolies (and so far the fibre rich one is my favourite).


----------



## shopgirl151 (Apr 12, 2006)

Jumping in here with a question of my own... what about wipes containers? Do those count? I'm on my way to finishing a second, and I didn't know if it was worth it to save them or not. Thanks!


----------



## dollbabybex (Apr 12, 2006)

in my store fragrance can be used.

but in my store the dont really check the empties that good,
so im sure they wouldnt notice if the mascara didnt have the wand.

i dont think wipe containers would be accepted.

as they dont expect the paints either.

just glass or plastic.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 12, 2006)

I was told by MAC personnel that all of those things count (wipes, mascara, quad case (from a pre-packaged quad), and perfume).  The problem is that diff MAC locations tell people diff things and as far as I know, they all send their Back to MAC to the same MAC facility for recycling.  So, I don't get it.  I could be missing something, but it all just seems like a lack of communication.

I guess the trick is to ask around until you find a counter that accepts it all.


----------



## KawaiMakani (Apr 12, 2006)

Not too sure about the pro longwear gloss since I don't use it, but I think that pretty much all plastics and glass items can be B2M.  I know that I have turned in several large wipes containers as well as empty brush cleaner bottles, foundations container, empty quads, and at my Macy's counter even empty paints.  My favorite MA there told me that anything that comes in a box that has "back to MAC" on the flap can be turned in.  But like with anything else, I would check with the store that you are going to be doing the B2M at.


----------



## ellemarie (Apr 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shopgirl151* 
_Jumping in here with a question of my own... what about wipes containers? Do those count? I'm on my way to finishing a second, and I didn't know if it was worth it to save them or not. Thanks!_

 
My MA told me that wipe containers do count.


----------



## cloverette (Jun 7, 2006)

*lure & B2M*

i read somewhere a while ago that the lure products cannot be used for B2M... but the packaging has the B2M sign on it. so, can the lure stuff be used for B2M?


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Jun 7, 2006)

I JUST read a post about this somewhere... from wha the other gals mentioned you sure can
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 HTH! if i find the link I'll edit and add.


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 7, 2006)

I think they can be used for B2M, just not B2M'd for themselves (lippies only, of course).  But a confirmation would be great!


----------



## a914butterfly (Jun 7, 2006)

you cannot b2m for a lure lipstick, but you can use a lure lipstick for a b2m


----------



## syrene78 (Jun 7, 2006)

I now got at 2 locations a Lure l/s with empties... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



At Bloomingdales and Saks. I know that Henry Bendel does it too.
The Mac Pro store in NYC would not though.
Maybe you should try at department stores then?


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 7, 2006)

Lucky!  I almost pulled it off w/ my department store, but the new girl - who first told me I could B2M the Lure l/s - has now been properly informed.  Boo!  But it's not too much of a loss as I only really wanted Lure l/s, which may be similar to other permanent ones.. (I say to console myself..)..


----------



## pinkfeet (Jun 8, 2006)

I got a Lure Lipstick this weekend as a B2B -  freestanding MAC store. 

Another time I got a Catherine Lipstick one from a free standing store and another from a dept store in my area when Catherine Icon came out. 

Has anyone emailed MAC corp to find out correct info?


----------



## farra712 (Jun 8, 2006)

What we were told is that you can B2M for any lipstick except for Viva Glam.  Period.  We B2M'ed Catherine D as well.  There is no reason that they shouldn't let you do special packaging l/s for B2M.   They may just say no in some places so that they can keep the LE ones because they will sell those faster than regular lipsticks, so they don't want to be out of them because of people B2M'ing them.  I don't know....


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Jun 8, 2006)

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=47767
 hth!


----------



## lola336 (Jun 8, 2006)

i got my lure lipstick with b2m. i wouldnt question it when i go. i would just do it. and if it doesnt go through...it doesnt..know. but it doesnt hurt to just try. they probably were referring to the fact that supposedly u cant use b2m for special packaged items. but its been 50/50 from what i read so far.


----------



## calbear (Jun 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *farra712* 
_What we were told is that you can B2M for any lipstick except for Viva Glam.  Period.  We B2M'ed Catherine D as well.  There is no reason that they shouldn't let you do special packaging l/s for B2M.   They may just say no in some places so that they can keep the LE ones because they will sell those faster than regular lipsticks, so they don't want to be out of them because of people B2M'ing them.  I don't know...._

 

um, I'm not sure about your location - but our location received a memo from corporate 'reminding' us that you can not receive any special packagaing lipstick with B2M (the same one we got for Catherine Deneuve).


----------



## Angelprint (Jun 14, 2006)

I was wondering about this too...it's hard for me to depott the e/s anyway though!!! Such pretty packaging!!!


----------



## katie_070405 (Jun 14, 2006)

They wouldn't let me in Nashville.


----------



## fletch50 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Try On Pacs and Back 2 MAC*

I just bought the Moisture Fix Try On Pac on Saturday.  I was just wondering if the bottles counted towards B2M.  I know the Moisture Fix is full size, and I am assuming it would count. The Fast Response Eye and Microfine Refinisher are smaller than normal though, which is why I was wondering if they would count.


----------



## brokenplaything (Jun 20, 2006)

I believe the full size product it okay, but for gift sizes/trial sizes..you have to return EVERYTHING that it came with.  So for example your try on pac, I do believe you have to bring the microfine, fast response, and the plastic for the wipes for it to count.

and same goes for the gift sets at chritmas..the entire package including the outer packaging have to be brought back as one, because it is sold as one.


----------



## bellaetoile (Jun 20, 2006)

the full size moisture fix counts as 1 B2M item.
the trial sizes and pouch all count as 1 B2M item.
this is according to my nordstrom counter. i asked them about this when i bought the tryon pac for studio moisture cream.


----------



## MissVanessa (Jun 20, 2006)

Does the packaging for the wipes count as a B2M? I go through those wipes like crazy.


----------



## bellaetoile (Jun 20, 2006)

the packaging for the 100-count and 45-count wipes do count for B2M.

the tryon pac demi-wipes must be in the complete set of minis, as stated above.


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Jun 20, 2006)

A little off topic, but I asked about if the boxes the lashes come in count as a B2M and one counter told me no, but a freestanding store told me yes.

Now I'm not sure.


----------



## bellaetoile (Jun 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thegirlgotsoul* 
_A little off topic, but I asked about if the boxes the lashes come in count as a B2M and one counter told me no, but a freestanding store told me yes.

Now I'm not sure._

 
i've been told the empty lash boxes (plastic ones) count as B2M, although i've never actually tried it. i would imagine so, they are, after all, a plastic item that was full price. if you take it in, and they give you problems, perhaps ask to speak to a manager, or ask if they could call the freestanding store. sometimes, MAs are just misinformed.


----------



## fletch50 (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks for the help everyone!  For those of you who were wondering about the lash boxes I have used them at a counter in a Bay store for B2M before.


----------



## scrapbookromance (Jun 21, 2006)

I bought the 4 mini paints with this past holiday collection - could I take the box they came in for b2m? and, when you get your free lipstick does your receipt say b2m or can you go back the next day and "exchange" it for a lipglass and pay the difference?


----------



## merleskaya (Jun 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scrapbookromance* 
_I bought the 4 mini paints with this past holiday collection - could I take the box they came in for b2m? and, when you get your free lipstick does your receipt say b2m or can you go back the next day and "exchange" it for a lipglass and pay the difference?_

 
It's my understanding that you'd have to have the paint tubes AND box if it's plastic that they came it...with sets of any sort all items must be turned in together to count as one of your six items.  Some counters may be more liberal...maybe call your store first to be sure.

As far as exchanging a B2M for a lipglass, the MACs I frequent (both freestanding and Nord counter) always put a Sharpie mark on the bottom of the lipstick to indicate that it's a B2M and thus non-refundable/non-exchange-able.  I'm also thinking my receipts say "Back to MAC," but am not 100 percent sure.

merleskaya


----------



## scrapbookromance (Jul 3, 2006)

*boxes for B2M?*

when the boxes say B2M on them, does that just mean what's inside can be used for B2M or can you use the boxes too?


----------



## aziajs (Jul 3, 2006)

The boxes themselves can't be used, their contents can.


----------



## eco (Jul 4, 2006)

*Back To Mac... other products to transfer to new containers?*

I haven't depotted my eyeshadows yet, but i almost have enough empty products to return for a lipstick.  i am returning:

1 empty lipglass (lust)
1 empty studio fix powder
1 empty/old zoomlash
1 empty say yeah e/s


i am low on:
brush cleanser
studio moisture cream
studio fix fluid
studio fix powder
base light paint

have any of you ever transfered a product besides an eyeshadow for B2M?  i am thinking about transferring the cleanser and either the moisterizer or the foundation.  i'm afraid if i transfer the paint or the foundation i might muck it up with a not air-tight enough container and dry it out.


----------



## Kristen (Jul 4, 2006)

yup, i actually put brush cleanser in a spray bottle. i find i use a lot less


----------



## bellaetoile (Jul 4, 2006)

paints don't do well outside of the tubes. i had some in a 5g sample jar and the consistency changed. it didn't completely dry up, but it was harder to work with.

i always travel with sample jars of studio moisture cream and it's always been fine, and stayed moist.

studio fix powder and studio fix fluid. i'm not entirely sure how you'd transfer these, and it'd seem like you'd lose a LOT of product.

best bet is the brush cleaner. i always dilute my brush cleaner with, and put it into a spray bottle, available at any craft store, and some beauty supply stores as well. also, unless its hard for you to get to mac locations, why not just wait to B2M everything until you actually finish your products?


----------



## Ithica (Jul 12, 2006)

*Back 2 Mac*

Sorry if there posts already about this... But i was wondering if someone could help me out. Up until now i've been keeping all my mac products in their mac boxes. 

Now.. I know nothing about BACK2MAC (yes, i checked on the website - to find little infomation) On the boxes it says back2mac - does that mean the boxes can be recycled or are they only after the actual eyeshadow pots that are empty?

Do they have to be taken to an actual mac counter? I also heard you get a lipstick if you do take then back? Is that true?

Thanks in advance girls, you all rock.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 12, 2006)

comprehensive b2m thread here:

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=25420

hths..


----------



## a914butterfly (Jul 21, 2006)

*B2M pissing me off!!!!*

i was so pissed off yesterday when i went to my local macy's mac counter. i had 6 empties for B2M and wanted to get the 15 minutes (from amuse collection) lipstick for it. the lady (she is the manager) told me i couldn't B2M for it since it's a new lipstick and just came out. i told her i never heard of that and its only the lipsticks in the icon collections or the ones with special packaging like lure and belle azure had. She said no it's with any new collection that comes out. i think that really sucks since i spend so much freakin money on mac and then finally have 6 empties to bring back for 1 lousy free lipstick and then i can't even do that. i'm going to call customer service later and complain!! has this ever happened to anyone else and did anyone else ever hear of this rule???


----------



## Ella_ (Jul 21, 2006)

Its pretty standard. Limited edition lippies are hardly ever up for B2M


----------



## joraye (Jul 21, 2006)

Hmm....I got Blonde on Blonde yesterday and the roomie got Pink Maribou.  And I brought in 18 empty e/s and they were about to trade out all of them for new Amuse l/s.  

I didn't trade in the other 12 because my mom wears l/s where I'm more of a l/g gal, so I'm being nice, but I love Blonde on Blonde.

Send me your empties and I'll send your free l/s?  Haha.  Or just come on down to Oklahoma because we'll obviously do things not by the book....


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 21, 2006)

I've never had a problem at my counter getting LE lippies thru B2M, so long as there's no special packaging... there's a thread about this somewhere and that's been the conclusiong: any lipstick except those w/ special packaging.


----------



## misslilith (Jul 21, 2006)

I am so happy about beeing able to B2M in Switzerland.
The MAs did probably never hear about any of the rules you have in the US.
I can bring e/s pans from depotting, can choose from every lipstick available (even LE with special packaging) except Viva Glam and the lippies will not even be marked B2M. I feel so lucky!


----------



## a914butterfly (Jul 21, 2006)

i just called customer service to complain and she told me that its all icon, special packaging and LE lipsticks (which seems like every new collection is LE). i put my few cents in telling her that i spend so much money every month on mac and to give 1 free $14.00 stinkin lipstick shouldn't be such a problem. if they want people to spend so much money on mac, they have to compromise a bit with the B2M rules. i mean you can only get a free lipstick and not eyeshadow or foundation, etc so they should be willing to accomodate the consumer who is filling their (MAC's) wallets!! she explained it that LE lipsticks only  manufacture a certain amount and then they are gone and if they kept giving them out with b2m then the other comsumers may not get a chance to buy them before they are gone.


----------



## scrapbookromance (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 
_she explained it that LE lipsticks only  manufacture a certain amount and then they are gone and if they kept giving them out with b2m then the other comsumers may not get a chance to buy them before they are gone._

 

maybe they should make more LE lipsticks so that people can B2M for them. or be allowed to B2M and get $14 off your entire purchase of $14 or more for every 6 empties. or 3 empties becomes $7 off. each empty is worth $2.33 with the current B2M. how about standardizing and saying each empty is $2 off your purchase, but the value of the empties may not exceed the value of your purchase.

silly MAC/E.L. people - they're killing business!


----------



## Wattage (Jul 21, 2006)

I think it really depends where you go. I can see why they might not allow B2M for LE lippies. I know at my counter they could care less what you use your B2M for - I have received many LE lipsticks. Heck, they even forget to take the lipstick out of the box sometimes and they have never marked the bottoms. 

Try your luck at another counter. You never know


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jul 21, 2006)

I agree with Wattage,.. with my numerous freestanding/counters say you can't get colored/special packaging,.. and icon,.. but LE is fair game,.. this whole marking thing is beyond me and they have never taken it out of the box?? Our freestanding is great!! and the Nordies counter definitely is a close second!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 21, 2006)

I have always been able to B2M for LE lippies with no problem at my counter and freestanding store.  My freestanding store requires that the metal pan be in the empty to count though, and the Nordies counter takes the melted pots.  It seems each location has their own set of rules...


----------



## d_flawless (Jul 21, 2006)

i think it may just depend on the area you're in, depending on how many people actually try to use B2M to get LE l/s...that does kinda suck, but i can see the point to, of trying to allow everyone a fair chance at buying something.


----------



## joraye (Jul 21, 2006)

marking the box?  taking it out of the box?  all i had to do was put my name, addy and ph # into a little log.  

this time was my first B2M, so why the box stuff?


----------



## KJam (Jul 21, 2006)

I mail my empties directly to MAC, and they always let me get LE lipsticks.


----------



## depecher (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joraye* 
_marking the box?  taking it out of the box?  all i had to do was put my name, addy and ph # into a little log.  

this time was my first B2M, so why the box stuff?_

 
They do this so you can't go back and get "your money back" on the B2M lipstick.


----------



## MACGoddess (Jul 21, 2006)

At our Store, we are not allowed to accept e/s pots without the metal in them as Audrey already said...  We do give B2M for LE l/s though.  

And the reason why we mark the box and bottom of the l/s is bc we figure, you are getting a free l/s that you get to pick yourself, if you have the opportunity to try it out and make sure you like it before you buy it, then you don't really need to exchange it do you?  We mark it so that if someone is trying to exchange it we know and can't allow it.


----------



## mactard (Jul 21, 2006)

though i think that it is wrong that rules are different where you go because certain MA's let you slide and get any lipstick and then others only allow lipsticks from permanent collections... i also think that the B2M is a priveledge. i mean, other companies don't have that same programs so instead of complaining that we can't get a certain lipstick or that we should be able to get a shadow, we should be thankful MAC is allowing us to get a free lipstick for recycling. 

i just turned in a bunch of empties for lipsticks and though i don't wear lipsticks, i'm thanksful that i got lipsticks for saving only six empty containers.


----------



## princess (Jul 21, 2006)

The standalone store I always go to didn't allow me to exchange for an LE lipstick sometime back, and I stupidly exchanged it for a existing shade I didn't even really like. Few days later someone on another forum said she got a LE lipstick from B2M from a different counter.

I guess it's because different MAs heard different things.


----------



## cloverette (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mactard* 
_though i think that it is wrong that rules are different where you go because certain MA's let you slide and get any lipstick and then others only allow lipsticks from permanent collections... i also think that the B2M is a priveledge. i mean, other companies don't have that same programs so instead of complaining that we can't get a certain lipstick or that we should be able to get a shadow, we should be thankful MAC is allowing us to get a free lipstick for recycling. 

i just turned in a bunch of empties for lipsticks and though i don't wear lipsticks, i'm thanksful that i got lipsticks for saving only six empty containers._

 

exactly my thoughts!


----------



## jenniferm1972 (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scrapbookromance* 
_maybe they should make more LE lipsticks so that people can B2M for them. or be allowed to B2M and get $14 off your entire purchase of $14 or more for every 6 empties. or 3 empties becomes $7 off. each empty is worth $2.33 with the current B2M. how about standardizing and saying each empty is $2 off your purchase, but the value of the empties may not exceed the value of your purchase.

silly MAC/E.L. people - they're killing business!_

 
Maybe they should just stop making EVERYTHING a Limited Edition.  Really, it's getting kinda old.  When will they come out with some new permanent colors already?


----------



## Oonie (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow I have gotten a few LE l/s with B2M, I have never had the bottom marked, sometimes they take it out the box, sometimes they don't. And this is from counters and freestanding. 

And I just turned in 6 depotted e/s containers for a free l/s at a store. I am so glad they let me do that since all my e/s have been depotted.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mactard* 
_though i think that it is wrong that rules are different where you go because certain MA's let you slide and get any lipstick and then others only allow lipsticks from permanent collections... i also think that the B2M is a priveledge. i mean, other companies don't have that same programs so instead of complaining that we can't get a certain lipstick or that we should be able to get a shadow, we should be thankful MAC is allowing us to get a free lipstick for recycling. 

i just turned in a bunch of empties for lipsticks and though i don't wear lipsticks, i'm thanksful that i got lipsticks for saving only six empty containers._

 
I agree that the program is a priviledge.  I also agree that you shouldn't look a gift horse in the mouth.  However, the program is completely useless for some people.  It is what it is.  So I see why they'd like to change it.  I personally don't do B2M very often cuz I really don't need lipstick.  Also, as you said, there is just a huge discrepancy in what is excepted and what's not and it can be a pain in the @$$.


----------



## sigwing (Jul 21, 2006)

It's weird all the differences here.

On the website, I read it yesterday to see what it said & it only mentions special sizes or different packaging of some kind, nothing about "icon" or LE stuff.  I've never had a problem at my counter when I've turned in tons of the plastic pots, and when I depot eyeshadows, obviously, the metal pan is not in the plastic & would have to be removed for recycling anyway.  This is the first I've seen anything like that.  And the girls there thought it was great to use them for LE shades.  I'll have to take in the other 6 I have sitting here when there's one I want that's coming up in Sept. and see what happens I guess.


----------



## theleopardcake (Jul 21, 2006)

hm, i was just at my MAC counter today and i was able to return my empties for Charm Factor l/s


----------



## nancybridget (Jul 21, 2006)

Hmmmm....

I've never had a problem turning my B2Ms in for LEs. Actually, I just got Pink Maribu as a B2M yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do agree, however, with the fact that everything is LE it seems. To keep more *new *things as permanent, MAC would probably have to discontinue some of its older permanent collection. What are you willing to give up? There's only so much room and the collections just keep coming....

I think a lot of times in larger companies, there is a discrepancy in policy practices. Also, I thought most counters were owned by the department store they were in, so maybe they can enforce a stricter set of rules there. (I'm speculating here.)

ok....2 cents done


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* 
_At our Store, we are not allowed to accept e/s pots without the metal in them ._

 
I think that is a total bullsh*t policy. the metal pans cannot be used again so what is the difference. They have nothing to lose and everything to gain by the sale of palettes.
LUCKILY mine do not care if they are melted and if this becomes a universal policy, they will get lots of dissapointed customers.(and likely a lot less since b2m keeps us coming back!) and I have never in 12 years b2m'd without buying something else.


----------



## shabdebaz (Jul 22, 2006)

It is unfortunate that different stores have different policies.  I guess it just depends on the manager's discrepancy.  We are told over here that only lipsticks with special packaging (eg. Viva Glam, Lure, etc...) are not eligible for B2M, everything else IS.  I have given away many LE lipsticks for B2M.


----------



## VeronikaJ (Jul 22, 2006)

I know it is very easy to sit here and complain that MAC does/ doesn't allow you to get LE or special packaged lipsticks through Back to MAC, but you have to look at it objectively.  MAC has managed to keep their prices farely low in comparison to other department store/ specialty makeup brands.  Much of this is probably in part to the fact that MAC does not offer Gift with Purchases (costs companies large amounts to do something like this) so that they are able to keep prices lower because they are not spending money on other things that not everyone will even benefit from (most GWP's have colors that are not popular or do not sell, etc) and who really wants an ugly free product anyway?  MAC's prices have stayed relatively stable and low, inflation and the economy of course have a large influence on a company as large as Estee Lauder but they have faired well in relation to Chanel, Lancome, etc.  AND... There is no other brand that will allow you to recylce directly with them and receive free product.  That said, simply use your B2M's on favorite lipsticks you know you love and just appreciate that MAC has a program that not only helps the environment but also puts a new lipstick in your possession.


----------



## MACGoddess (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pugmommy7* 
_I think that is a total bullsh*t policy. the metal pans cannot be used again so what is the difference. They have nothing to lose and everything to gain by the sale of palettes.
LUCKILY mine do not care if they are melted and if this becomes a universal policy, they will get lots of dissapointed customers.(and likely a lot less since b2m keeps us coming back!) and I have never in 12 years b2m'd without buying something else._

 
Actually, they do melt down the metal pans IIRC...  And I wish we could do something about it, but that is our official orders so our hands are a little tied.


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Jul 22, 2006)

I just got 2 free Charm Factor lipsticks through B2M by turning in 12 empties to the MAC counter at Nordstrom. My empty e/s pots didn't have the metal pans in them either. No MA/SA has ever even checked what my empties look like, honestly (not at Nordstrom, Dillard's, Foley's, nor the freestanding MAC store). I have only had a problem one time getting a LE lipstick through B2M, but it was a special promotion for The Girl Next Door movie. I know others on MUA, though, who got TGND lipstick free through B2M, so it really does depend on who you deal with and what store/counter it is. 

I try to stick to the SAs/MAs that know my face, know I'm a "MAC addict," and won't give me a hard time about getting a free lipstick after I've literally spent thousands upon thousands of dollars on MAC.


----------



## MACaronincheese (Jul 22, 2006)

I got charm factor as a B2M with no problem, my pots didn't have the metal pan, and I turned them in in a bag and the MA didn't even count them (there was 18, I guess I look honest
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )!


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jul 22, 2006)

yeah i just have to say that i love my MA, i always get l/s with B2m no matter if its LE or regular. i retuned 24 b2M E/S POTS and got all the amuse l/s that way, no markings and all in the box. i think its more that she knows me and knows i am anal about having everything in its original box so it looks nice and neat in my traincase. lol. also as a reminder you can go to the MAC Pro site and print the B2m RULES , which says nothing about not being able to get LE l/s it only says that you may not B2M Viva Glam.  just thought id throw that out there.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* 
_Actually, they do melt down the metal pans IIRC...  And I wish we could do something about it, but that is our official orders so our hands are a little tied._

 
I understand, I guess i should have said that one could not try to get one over on mac by turning in the pans and the meted plastic seperately,as the final amount of b2m would be the same.
 and i was not aiming my bitchy-ness at you MACgodess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ,the policy just burns me up(what the heck difference does it make to them. plus I use my empty pans to press piggies so there that5 goes......:spy:


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 21, 2006)

*depots for b2m??*

hi ladies! i was just wondering if mac counters accept depotted containers for b2m? also do they take empty mascara? tia!


----------



## n_c (Aug 21, 2006)

I've turned in depotted pots and they've taken them, but I have heard that some counters do not accept them...so you'll just have to find out! Good luck, and I do belive mascara counts as one.


----------



## Amethyst_beauty (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 
_hi ladies! i was just wondering if mac counters accept depotted containers for b2m? also do they take empty mascara? tia! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, MAC counters accept depotted containers.  Mascara DOES count as an empty, too!


----------



## aquarius11 (Aug 21, 2006)

I've never had any problems with turning in depotted containers for B2M.  And YES!  They do take empty mascara tubes, too.  Woot!  

Enjoy B2M-ing!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Aug 21, 2006)

yes and yeah....


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 21, 2006)

The counters I work at don't even look at the pots...and mascara does count as 1 container...


----------



## sigwing (Aug 22, 2006)

I take mine to the ladies at Dillards and have never had a problem.  I'm planning on taking in a card they gave me for 6 pots so i can get one of the lipsticks with Untamed Thursday.  I have another 6 empty pots I ought to take in, too, in case there's another one I want.

I didn't know about the mascara but thanks for updating me on that!  I should have thought about that, but have thrown at least a couple away over the past years.


----------



## bellaetoile (Aug 22, 2006)

the freestanding store near me, the LA pro store, and various counters in my area all accept the de-potted empty plastic containers for B2M, but they don't take just the silver metal pan. i have heard, though, some MAs won't allow you to use items that have been  de-potted, so it may be a regional thing. if they don't let you, politely ask to speak to the manager, or simply try again with another MA on a different visit.

mascara counts. all primary, full-size mac containers count. plastic, glass, and even the metal tubes from paints.


----------



## puertoricandoll (Aug 26, 2006)

*what is the policy on B2M*

Hey all. I am new here and very happy to be posting after a year of lurking. I recently had a very bad experience at my local MAC counter. I am very well known there because I shop a lot of MAC. All of the Ma's have been very nice to me. But a week ago I went to exchange 24 depotted e/s pots. The MA was rather rude. First of all he told me that he couldn't exchange them for the LE l/s. I wanted three from the Untamed collection. After complaining to the other MA at the fact that he had to have a meeting about this because LE couldn't be given away. He did actually exchange the empties but told me that next time I couldn't get a limited edition lippie. Then he takes out one of the pots and tells me. "next time bring the pots complete or we will not exchange them". I felt embarrased and like a thief. I emailed mac on this situation but I haven't heard from them yet.


----------



## MzEmo (Aug 26, 2006)

i hope this link helps http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=25420


----------



## puertoricandoll (Aug 26, 2006)

MzEmo thanks for the link. I guess Ma are really never really well informed. From know on I will shopping from Nordies.com and mailing my empties. I have shopped a few times on Nordies.com and have had no problem.


----------



## Felicia27 (Aug 28, 2006)

*B2M question*

Can you back 2 mac the 4 pan palettes?
thanks


----------



## Meliss1026 (Aug 28, 2006)

I believe you can, im almost positive they have the back to mac logo on the box


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 28, 2006)

yes, but it has to be from a premade quad and it only counts as one.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 29, 2006)

*B2M stumper!?!*

ok, can I turn optional ends for pro longwear in for mac to mac?
http://www.maccosmetics.com/template..._ID=PROD6  837


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 29, 2006)

Yes, you can turn in the refill glosses.  If you turn in the Prolongwear or Lustrelongwear, they have to have both ends.  That keeps people from double dipping.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 30, 2006)

thank
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 s so much!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Sep 1, 2006)

ok, what about frangrance bottles?
 thanks in advance


----------



## maxcat (Sep 1, 2006)

Yup! We even take the thing wipes come in.


----------



## helena (Sep 2, 2006)

crap can we really take back the things the wipes come in? i've been throwing them out


----------



## mrstucker (Sep 2, 2006)

*B2m*

Can we take back the 'case' that eyelashes come in?   I have several, and would love to send them in!


----------



## jessiekins1 (Sep 2, 2006)

yes, lash cases count as one.


----------



## Lalli (Sep 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maxcat* 
_Yup! We even take the thing wipes come in._

 

can u? i cudnt even take my empty paints because theyre metal? and its sppose to be glass or plastic only


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Sep 2, 2006)

is there a place where i can find all the stuff that they would take for 
b2m ??


----------



## debsjc (Sep 2, 2006)

Can you take the plastic boxes that the holiday pigments sets come in, and do you need all 5 empty vials as well to count as one?


----------



## Lalli (Sep 2, 2006)

^^no i shudnt think so, its 6 empties and they r mac products and b2m so shudnt be a problem..


----------



## llucidity (Sep 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *debsjc* 
_Can you take the plastic boxes that the holiday pigments sets come in, and do you need all 5 empty vials as well to count as one?_

 
Yes you need the whole thing - plastic boxes including the 5 empty vials. This would count as ONE but not SIX. HTH.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Sep 2, 2006)

thanks so much for the helpful info guys!!!!!


----------



## maxcat (Sep 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lalli* 
_can u? i cudnt even take my empty paints because theyre metal? and its sppose to be glass or plastic only
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I haven't come across paints as a b2m yet but I've taken wipes for sure and can't think of a reason not to take paints...  ... Why don't you email customer service?


----------



## jessiekins1 (Sep 2, 2006)

pigment vials and any minis that were once in a set, need to be a complete set to count as one. an inch of liner with the cap is b2m-able. the empty paints are b2m-able too. metal can be recycled.

"Most primary packaging of M·A·C products is accepted as Back to M·A·C "currency." M·A·C does not accept the following as a part of the program: 

1. Secondary packaging of any sort [paper box, plastic/cellophane wrapper, shopping bags, etc.] 
2. Samples [sample containers, special/trial size products for promotional/seasonal kits] 
3. Cosmetic applicators/tools [disposables, puffs, sponges, scissors, spatulas, swabs, sharpeners, tweezers, curlers] 
4. Accessories [bags, belts, makeup cases, lashes, Blot Film]"


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 3, 2006)

so you mention in 4 not the lashes, but you can return the box it comes in right?? i'm kinda confused....


----------



## productjunkie (Sep 3, 2006)

You can't bring back the lashes... just the plastic case it comes in.
And you can bring back paint containers although they are made of some sort of metal-ish type of material.


----------



## Sabrunka (Sep 10, 2006)

*Back2Mac*

Just to make sure lol because I've been getting very many mixed answers, I depotted 5 eyeshadows, and one quad (it was the well plumed quad).  In total that's 6 items.  Will they all be accepted?  I'm wondering more or less for the quad.


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Sep 10, 2006)

The quad counts as 1.


----------



## Sabrunka (Sep 10, 2006)

I know it does, so that means, they will accept it?  Alright.  Maybe it would be best if I just went to the counter lol.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 10, 2006)

They all should be accepted, but a lack of communication or understanding at a lot of counters may preclude you from being able to B2M them.  My advice: If one MA says no, check with another.  Or another counter.  Sometimes you just have to work a little bit for your B2Ms.  HTH


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Sep 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 
_I know it does, so that means, they will accept it?  Alright.  Maybe it would be best if I just went to the counter lol._

 
Oops, I misunderstood! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought you meant did the quad count as in count as more than 1 B2M.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 10, 2006)

lol.. i was wondering too because i have 3 premade quads that i depanned.. they have the b2m stickers on the back so i'm sure they'll accept them.


----------



## puertoricandoll (Sep 10, 2006)

I can't take deppoted e/s pots to my counter. They won't accept them.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Sep 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *puertoricandoll* 
_I can't take deppoted e/s pots to my counter. They won't accept them._

 
I would keep the depotted quad a buy pro pans to fill it (only $10 per shadow and great for travel) and "puertoricandoll" why doesn't your counter accept them?


----------



## kimmy (Sep 12, 2006)

*Back2MAC*

i know this has been asked a million times, i'm sure but i can't find anything with the search. i asked an MA at my counter about depotted eyeshadows, and she said that it's kind of cheating the program (psh when i've paid 13.50$ 6x, i think they can give me a free 14$ thing hahaha!) and that MAC policy is to NOT take them, but some MAs will do it anyway. is this true?


----------



## lara (Sep 12, 2006)

Depotted eyeshadows are fair game.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 12, 2006)

sweeeet. thanks Lara! i better go find some palettes then...i've got some shadows that need depotting haha!


----------



## mspiggy (Sep 12, 2006)

Hopping on this thread.
Can lipstick containers that we got from B2M be used for the next B2M?


----------



## kimmy (Sep 12, 2006)

i think the only things they don't take back are special packaging empties, like Lure and Catherine Denevue stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so as long as it's a regularly packaged lippie, it should be good


----------



## lara (Sep 12, 2006)

FWIW, I think items in special packaging can be turned in as B2M items, but items in special packaging can't be _acquired _through B2M.

Confirmation from someone else?


----------



## KJam (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_FWIW, I think items in special packaging can be turned in as B2M items, but items in special packaging can't be acquired through B2M.

Confirmation from someone else? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This is true. I don't have a counter anywhere near me, so I mail my empties (which have included B2M lippies, special edition lippies, and melted e/s pans) directly to MAC. I always get my lippies. Gratis items (MAC employees free items with a little hole drilled in them) canNOT be used for B2M.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_FWIW, I think items in special packaging can be turned in as B2M items, but items in special packaging can't be acquired through B2M.

Confirmation from someone else? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oooh i didn't know that! hahaha i'm all excited now


----------



## AudreyNicole (Sep 12, 2006)

Yes, I turned it all my lure depotted shadow pots for lippies for no problem.  FWIW, my MAC store won't take depotted shadow pots, but the Nordie's counter at the same mall will.


----------



## MACreation (Oct 20, 2006)

*How to empty lipglasses for B2M?*

My store won't take them unless they are empty, how can i do that?Thank you!


----------



## toby1 (Oct 20, 2006)

What that makes no sense I've [email protected] ones I've received in swap & not sure if they are new or used but quite full, as well as ones that I've used a few times that have then gone bad.  No problem at the counter


----------



## HotLady1970 (Oct 20, 2006)

If you really want to do that you can use a pair of tongs and pull out the little plastic insert.....then use the Lipglass some more or remove it with a Q-Tip!


----------



## katie_070405 (Oct 20, 2006)

I've taken back full glosses before......ones I've bought, kept for a year, then to realize I've never used it.  But, without a receipt I can't return it.....so I b2m it. I've never had a problem with the store not taking them back.


----------



## mskitchmas (Oct 20, 2006)

That's crazy that they want them emptied... but if you want to humor them, Hot Lady has a good suggestion...I've even had the stuff pour out when I pulled the insert out, then just run it under hot water to flush the gloss out.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HotLady1970* 

 
_If you really want to do that you can use a pair of tongs and pull out the little plastic insert.....then use the Lipglass some more or remove it with a Q-Tip!_


----------



## HotLady1970 (Oct 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mskitchmas* 

 
_then just run it under hot water to flush the gloss out._

 

THATS something I haven't done yet but I'll give it a try!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 20, 2006)

There really isn't an easy way to get it out, even with taking the insert out.   That stuff is so damn sticky!  I swear they should use it to hold down those tiles that keep breaking off of the space shuttle when it reenters earth's atmosphere.  They wouldn't budge.

Did all of the MAs say they wouldn't take it or was it just one?  If it was just one, she/he is just misinformed. They should take it.  Just ask another MA.  Sounds like the one you talked to was just being a pain in the ass.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Oct 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I swear they should use it to hold down those tiles that keep breaking off of the space shuttle when it reenters earth's atmosphere.  They wouldn't budge._


----------



## princess (Oct 21, 2006)

Your store is being ridiculous. Just take them back as they are, it's not as if they have to empty the tube for you.


----------



## hypodermic (Oct 21, 2006)

*B2M Pans*

I was buying some pan only shadows from the Mac store in Minneapolis on the corner of Hennepin and Lake. The MA there told me they are now taking the pans (with the magnet on the back) as a B2M item. I've absolutely NO reason to buy them in the pot anymore if she's right!


----------



## kradge79 (Oct 23, 2006)

That's interesting, as I was told the other day that I couldn't turn in my depotted pots because they weren't a full piece, as the metal pan wasn't in them.  It wouldn't make sense if they are taking just the pro pans for B2M.  I just sent a complaint email to MAC regarding this, so maybe we'll get some sort of straight answer.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Oct 23, 2006)

i never even look at the items ppl give me for b2m... i just count 6 and throw them in the box


----------



## kimmy (Oct 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_There really isn't an easy way to get it out, even with taking the insert out.   That stuff is so damn sticky!  I swear they should use it to hold down those tiles that keep breaking off of the space shuttle when it reenters earth's atmosphere.  They wouldn't budge._

 
hahahaha i feel the same way about the lip varnishes!


----------



## freyja313 (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACreation* 

 
_My store won't take them unless they are empty_

 
Attended a MAC seminar yesterday with one of the NW resident trainers and when talking about the B2M program she specifically said the containers don't have to be empty. She indicated the MAs don't have to do anything with them to prep them for recycling so it shouldn't matter if they still have product in them or not. The company that does the actual recycling deals with it. 

Also wondering...when you return a mascara tube, how do they check inside to make sure it's empty? Or do they only give you a hard time when they can actually "see" that there's product in the container? "Uh, sorry, you still have a dab of Strobe Cream left. You'll have to use that up before I can take the tube. Here's some scissors so you can cut it in half and wipe out the remaining cream." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Nonsense.


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *freyja313* 

 
_Attended a MAC seminar yesterday with one of the NW resident trainers and when talking about the B2M program she specifically said the containers don't have to be empty. She indicated the MAs don't have to do anything with them to prep them for recycling so it shouldn't matter if they still have product in them or not. The company that does the actual recycling deals with it. 

Also wondering...when you return a mascara tube, how do they check inside to make sure it's empty? Or do they only give you a hard time when they can actually "see" that there's product in the container? "Uh, sorry, you still have a dab of Strobe Cream left. You'll have to use that up before I can take the tube. Here's some scissors so you can cut it in half and wipe out the remaining cream." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nonsense._

 
HAAHAHA.


----------



## MACreation (Oct 27, 2006)

Wow, yeah. She actually told me to use the rest..?? I was bringing it to B2M for a reason ...they are silly . Thank you!!!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Oct 27, 2006)

just have mac email you telling you that you dont have to have the containers empty print it out and show the lady at the counter

corperate has the say so in what goes to back to mac not the makeup artist


and if they keep on giving you trouble there then just send them in to mac by mail


----------



## MACreation (Oct 27, 2006)

K, thank you!


----------



## cinnamongurlee (Oct 27, 2006)

that was a very entertaining story.  the poor MAC MA.  she doesn't realize that recycling lippies is not the same as bottles at the depot.

i hope that your next try to give empties to Back 2 MAC is easier


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Oct 27, 2006)

*Back to Mac*

As of 11/1 you will be able to get lipglass and/or shadow for b2m!


----------



## CincyFan (Oct 27, 2006)

OMG, seriously?  That is wonderful.  Thanks for the news.


----------



## Hauddi77 (Oct 27, 2006)

Wooooo Hooooooo!!!!  You just made my weekend!


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Oct 27, 2006)

i forgot to mention this is mac store only


----------



## Hauddi77 (Oct 27, 2006)

no
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t nordies ??


----------



## CandaceM (Oct 27, 2006)

Wow, that would be sooo awesome!!!!


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 28, 2006)

Ack, that's crazily too good to be true!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Okay, well, *too* good would be just the value of a lipstick applied against your total, but hey, I'll definitely take this!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 28, 2006)

saweeeet!


----------



## LadyLaundale (Oct 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 

 
_As of 11/1 you will be able to get lipglass and/or shadow for b2m!_

 
Oh god, I'm so stoked!  And so glad I didn't send my empties in and decided to bring them on my trip to NYC.  You rock!  And MAC does too, of course...


----------



## Tash (Oct 28, 2006)

So you can't trade them in for E/S at the counters (like Macy's)?  That makes me sad.  Especially since I don't like lipstick.


----------



## twobear (Oct 28, 2006)

Nooo....Are you lying to me?????  I'm feeling lightheaded.....


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 28, 2006)

How did you find this out?  We have heard nothing of this at my store.


----------



## lara (Oct 28, 2006)

Someone verify this, please. It doesn't sound all that realistic.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Oct 28, 2006)

My manager posted the memo corporate sent out this morning on the wall... it also said that they would send more info about it soon


----------



## n_c (Oct 28, 2006)

That is freakin awesome!!!


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Oct 28, 2006)

Also there was another memo saying makeup applications are now $50 instead of $40


----------



## V2LUCKY (Oct 28, 2006)

Shut up! How cool! I assume it won't be anything LE right?
So it's still 6 empties? 
6 empties = eyeshadow, lipglass or lipstick?
Pan or pot form e/s?
Sorry so many questions but it's kinda hard to believe MAC is doing that. Yay! I'm excited!


----------



## ..kels* (Oct 28, 2006)

whattt?! this sounds too good to be true!!


----------



## Dianora (Oct 28, 2006)

Excellent news, especially since I don't wear lipstick nearly as often as I wear lip gloss and eyeshadow.

Will you let us know, when you get more info, whether they clarify the whole pot/pan B2m confusion while they're altering their B2m policy? I've been told at the Water Tower macys in Chicago that they only accept pots with the pans still in them, but they still took my depotted containers, and this is contrary to what a lot of people on this site say.


----------



## lovalotz (Oct 28, 2006)

Hmm...for some reason when I went to my MAC counter yesterday, the MAs told me that I couldn't count the pans as a seperate item for b2m..
does it vary in store?


----------



## aerials (Oct 28, 2006)

this is... the best thing ever.


----------



## shabdebaz (Oct 28, 2006)

Sorry if it doesn't sound realistic, but it's true!  Probably a dream come true for a lot of people.  You can B2M for a lipstick, lipglass or eyeshadow!  Our assistant manager announced this news yesterday.  And it is effective immediately...only for freestanding stores.  He also told us that you have to have an existing file at the store to redeem your empties.  I don't know how this will work internationally.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 28, 2006)

i'm kind of bummed that it's only at stores, but i think it's worth it to drive the 40 miles to the store to get something other than a lipstick (i really only like amp. creams and they aren't coming out with any good amp. cream colours anymore...so i'm kind of stuck) any word on the official depotted e/s policy though? i keep hearing depots are okay, but then i hear that they're not...is MAC clarifying this?


----------



## Carmell (Oct 28, 2006)

OOOhhhhh very very exciting news!


----------



## cloverette (Oct 28, 2006)

does anyone know if this also applies internationally?


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Oct 29, 2006)

the depotted pots thing depends on the counter/store's own policy...we accept depotted shadows just fine
for trade in: its only pot shadows u can get not the pan
also they are doing this as a continuing effort to seperate counter and freestanding stores...which i don't totally disagree with


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cloverette* 

 
_does anyone know if this also applies internationally?_

 
i would be the happiest girl if it did!! does it?


----------



## cinnamongurlee (Oct 29, 2006)

holy cow!  i am SO excited!  looking forward to new xmas gifts for my fave peeps with all of my empties!


----------



## little_angel (Oct 29, 2006)

awesome! i'm so glad i've waited to return my empties


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Oct 29, 2006)

im PRESUIMG it will apply internationally maybe not straight away though
that would be great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



no better than great lol


----------



## little_angel (Oct 29, 2006)

hmmm i just talked to my friend who works at the freestanding store in AZ and she said it isn't true, or if it is, they haven't told them yet.... weird


----------



## mskitchmas (Oct 29, 2006)

yay!!! i can't ever have enough lipglass!


----------



## baby_love (Oct 29, 2006)

that's really really good news!  do you think we'd be able to get Lustureglass too?  or just Lipglass?


----------



## geeko (Oct 29, 2006)

yeah does this apply internationally...cause i'm not a fan of lippies...i wanna change for shadows!


----------



## shabdebaz (Oct 30, 2006)

Yeah, Sarah, I don't know why they are doing this only in the stores and not the counters.  I think it might have something to do with customer files?  Maybe MAC wants more customers to create a file with them?


----------



## ShuShu Fontanah (Oct 30, 2006)

By file do you mean just in the computer system? Or that you have turned in empties before?

I always wondered what they do with my info when they take it... can anybody enlighten me what happens to/with my info?


----------



## bellezzadolce (Oct 30, 2006)

The policy is TRUE! We were informed Saturday of the new B2M policy, and it is *MAC STORE EXCLUSIVE*.  And we were told that the customer has to have a file in order to get a lipglass or small e/s in the pot. 

Since partnered locations do not have access to MAC's system, we are not able to comlpy with the new B2M policy.  Sorry


----------



## Amethyst_beauty (Oct 31, 2006)

*Change to B2M program???*

I just read on another makeup board that MAC has made changes to the B2M program:

At free-standing & PRO stores only, B2M will have three choices:  lipstick, lipglass or eyeshadow single.

Dept. store counters are excluded.

Is there ANY truth to this?  I'm hoping it's true...but I'm also hoping that it will be extended to dept. store counters!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 31, 2006)

Yes, it's being discussed here too:

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=58186


----------



## girlstar (Oct 31, 2006)

Dear MAC,

Please open a store near me, because I only have a counter and I hate lipstick.

Thanks.

--

AHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! :|


----------



## m4dswine (Oct 31, 2006)

Will this be different in the UK, because don't the partnered locations in the UK have access to MAC's computer system? All the ones I have been to have the same computer as the MAC stores... fingers crossed this is the case...


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellezzadolce* 

 
_The policy is TRUE! We were informed Saturday of the new B2M policy, and it is *MAC STORE EXCLUSIVE*. And we were told that the customer has to have a file in order to get a lipglass or small e/s in the pot. 

Since partnered locations do not have access to MAC's system, we are not able to comlpy with the new B2M policy. Sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I can't wait to go to work this weekend, I know customers are gonna test me on this.


----------



## Whitney Costner (Nov 1, 2006)

This news rocks my world! Yeehaw!


----------



## attacuswings (Nov 1, 2006)

I wish they would do this for mail ins since I don't have a free standing store anywhere near me.


----------



## KJam (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *attacuswings* 

 
_I wish they would do this for mail ins since I don't have a free standing store anywhere near me._

 
Me too!


----------



## rainbow (Nov 1, 2006)

OMHS~ this is indeed a great news! keeping my fingers cross hoping that the stores over @ my side are going to follow the same... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




was @ the store on Tue but didnt heard the MA mention anything. maybe i shall call them up again later to check.


----------



## user79 (Nov 1, 2006)

I don't know how this will apply in Switzerland - we don't have ANY freestanding stores in the whole country!! That seems really unfair that we won't be able to benefit from this. Not my fault we only have counters in malls.


----------



## princess (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm so glad I haven't turned in my empties yet! I should hold out for awhile more in case the SAs haven't heard about them yet.


----------



## amber_energie (Nov 1, 2006)

*Live-Chat!*

One of our Artists will be with you shortly.  As a thank you for chatting with us today, we would like to extend a special offer just for you with your next MAC Cosmetics Online purchase.  Your MAC Artist will provide you with the offer code during your consultation.  At the end of this chat session, you may also request to have a transcript of your chat sent to you via email by completing our Exit Survey.
Hello. Thank you for your interest in MAC Cosmetics. My name is Jennifer. How may I assist you?
Laura: Hi, I have two questions
Laura: I was wondering how I could recreate the look of petticoat
Laura: maybe using pigments
Jennifer: Hi Laura!
Jennifer: Your best bet is going to be Pink Bronze Pigment.
Jennifer: Click here for the MAC Pigment page.
Laura: great, thank you!
Jennifer: You're welcome!
Laura: also I've heard some rumors online that MAC is now accepting b2m for e/s and lipglasses and not just lipsticks
Laura: is this true?
Jennifer: Correct, but for customers registered in the computer system and at freestanding stores only.
Laura: Great, thank you so much!
Jennifer: You are welcome!
Jennifer: Is there anything else I may assist you with today?
Laura: That's it, thank you very much Jennifer!
Jennifer: As a thank you for chatting with us today, I would like to offer complimentary Standard shipping with your next MAC Cosmetics Online purchase. Please enter the one-time use offer code CS07LIVECHAT during the checkout process. Offer for U.S. Residents only. You may now close the chat window by clicking on the "Close" button. You will be able to request that a copy of this chat be emailed to you as well as answer a few questions about your experience.


----------



## aerials (Nov 1, 2006)

How do you 'register' yourself? what does that mean?


----------



## OrangeLuvinChik (Nov 1, 2006)

Yey! This is so unbelievable!

I've been hesitating to depot my e/s, but now, I will!


----------



## Char1986 (Nov 1, 2006)

They can't be used for LE l/g or e/s, right?


----------



## Susan (Nov 2, 2006)

You can get LE lipsticks with B2M as long as they aren't in special packaging (ie, Lure), so this means we will be able to get LE lipglass and LE eyeshadows as well!


----------



## Famousblackpen (Nov 2, 2006)

I called and ask mac pro and they said they didnt hear about any rule that changed


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Nov 2, 2006)

we already started doing this at my store


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aerials* 

 
_How do you 'register' yourself? what does that mean?_

 

When you buy something at the register they ask you your info, and if you give it to them you have created a customer profile... this is registering


----------



## Kristen (Nov 2, 2006)

WOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!

Question.... empty depanned quads... can you b2m them?


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kristen* 

 
_WOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!

Question.... empty depanned quads... can you b2m them?_

 
depends on the location


----------



## MACreation (Nov 2, 2006)

So we cant online mail in? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't have a store near me WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Wait. Isn't there one in Boston? hm.....

****!! I should have held on to my empties.


----------



## asnbrb (Nov 2, 2006)

WOOHOO!!

And they just opened a f/s store nearer to my house!!  Right on!

And lipglasses, too?!?!  *falls over dead from overuse of exclamation points*


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes there is one in boston...are MRO used to be there ...


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 2, 2006)

This is such exciting news! I have a store and a counter 2 minutes away from me! Time to start depotting to get new shadows lol


----------



## aerials (Nov 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 

 
_When you buy something at the register they ask you your info, and if you give it to them you have created a customer profile... this is registering_

 
Does this mean I'll have to buy something at a MAC freestanding before I can start to B2M for lipglasses or eyeshadows? I've only ever bought from department store counters.


----------



## capytan (Nov 3, 2006)

Anyone know if this is an international thing?
I'm hoping we get this down in Aus!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 3, 2006)

oops I posted twice - don't know how to delete it!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 3, 2006)

It's about time! We've been saying they should do this for a while now! So many people complain that they don't use lipstick, but now everyone can be happy! And since it's all about recycling it's best to get as many people involved as possible! I've actually never personally returned empties to get a lipstick because my closest counter is an hour away but I always swap my empties so someone else can do it!


----------



## MACreation (Nov 3, 2006)

Sweet! going from work on Saturday will cut my drive time in half 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YESSS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liltweekstar (Nov 4, 2006)

wow thanks for the info... i hope my local mac store got this memo too so i can start turning in my empties there.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Back2MAC Changes??*

In another makeup group I'm in, there was a post that at Freestanding Stores only, if your name is registered in the MAC System, meaning you've shopped there before, receive postcards and event invitations, that now when you Back2MAC 6 empties, you can receive a Lipstick, Lipglass or Eyeshadow.  This sounds TOO good to be true, so I'm just wondering if there's an MA or someone well informed who can confirm or deny?


----------



## productjunkie (Nov 8, 2006)

This is true... but mac does not want to advertise this.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Nov 8, 2006)

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=58186


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 8, 2006)

flippin' sweet! i'm stoked, i'm gonna start saving my empties now that i can get things i realy want for them. i'm only a lipstick person when it's back2mac


----------



## HotLady1970 (Nov 8, 2006)

I just had a Live Chat and here are some answers:

* Lustreglasses are not included under the term "Lipglass" 
* you can get a Clear Lipglass as well
* no Viva Glam products either
* you can't mail them in


----------



## asnbrb (Nov 8, 2006)

shoot.  My freestanding store in Ala Moana didn't hear it yet.


----------



## lara (Nov 8, 2006)

Merged threads.


----------



## SWEET LUST * (Nov 18, 2006)

So I need to buy something and then they'll let me b2m for e/s? 
Is it immediate? I've always gone to a counter..


----------



## labwom (Nov 18, 2006)

This is great news! I just took all my empties off my swaplist! Eyeshadows!!!!!


----------



## dancinbluegirl (Nov 19, 2006)

this is absolutely fantastic, i'm glad they finally put this into motion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)-<


----------



## bebs (Nov 21, 2006)

yay yay yay

I got my spring bean with B2M this new program is great!


----------



## madkitty (Nov 22, 2006)

*B2M and depotting*

Did a search but couldnt find an answer - starting to depot my pretties and all pots are intact and wondered whether you can use them for B2M or do they have to have the silver pans in them? thanks huns x


----------



## lara (Nov 22, 2006)

Eyeshadow pots sans pans are acceptable for B2M. 
This question has been asked many times before, please take the time to do a comprehensive search and/or read through the comprehensive MAC FAQs on Specktra. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC FAQ: Back2MAC (B2M) - http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=25420


----------



## SWEET LUST * (Nov 27, 2006)

*New B2M policy at counters too? Email.*

EDIT:
After trying to do as what the MAC rep told me, I'm sure she just misinformed me and I replied to them. It's not at counters, and only freestanding stores, like we already knew. MODS please delete this thread if you feel it is appropriate. Heres the follow up I got from the rep, btw.

Dear Ms. Wong,

Thank you for taking the time to contact us and for your interest in 
M.A.C.

Due to the recent changes in the Back to M.A.C. program, there has been 
a
great deal of confusion and miscommunication.  The alterations in the
program are only valid in freestanding M.A.C. stores.  M.A.C. counters
within department stores only offer lipsticks.  However, as a gesture 
of
apology for the misinformation, we would like to send your choice of 
eye
shadow with our compliments.  So that we may do so, kindly respond with
your physical mailing address and the exact color you would like to
receive.  Please be advised that we are unable to send limited edition
items or anything from the Holiday Collection. 

We trust the above addresses your concern.  We hope that we have the
opportunity to serve you in the near future. 

Sincerely, 

Andrea Linder
Consumer Communications

2,510,070

--------------------------------------------------------


ORIGINAL:

After reading about the new policy on here about the b2m policy, I decided to email MAC about how the registering part of it at freestanding counters. They said I can walk into any MAC place and b2m for it. I replied to them saying "So I can walk to my Macy's MAC counter and b2m for an eyeshadow?" (of course in a more formal e-mail way
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and this is the reply I got.

Dear Ms. Wong,

Thank you for taking the time to contact us and for your interest in 
M.A.C.

In regards to your inquiry, you may receive your choice of a lipstick,
lipglass or eye shadow when you return six containers for the Back to
M.A.C. program. This new policy is effective immediately and available 
at
all M.A.C. counters and freestanding stores. 

We trust the above addresses your concern.  We hope that we have the
opportunity to serve you in the near future. 

Sincerely, 

Andrea Linder
Consumer Communications

2,510,070


Has anyone tried doing this at the counter? Hmm, maybe they'll let you if you show them this email.


----------



## lvgz (Nov 27, 2006)

but we have to be registered? i rarely ever go down to the mac store, its so far from me. i buy everything from counters...


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Nov 27, 2006)

sweet!


----------



## SWEET LUST * (Nov 27, 2006)

No, no what they're telling me in the email is that you can b2m for eyeshadow/lipglass/lipstick at the COUNTER now. meaning you don't need to register? Because the first email I sent was about registering, and they said I could just go to a counter. I even asked twice (question once, clarifying second) about the difference between freestanding b2m & counter b2m.


----------



## lvgz (Nov 27, 2006)

so counters dont check if youre registered or not for this? GREAT. i love lipstick and all, but im a BIG eyeshadow person. how many lipsticks and glosses can i have without it looking the same? thanks!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Nov 27, 2006)

counters registry is seperate from mac store registry so i have all seperate accounts but its fairly fast to register all they do is ask you for your name, adress, email, and phone.


----------



## girlstar (Nov 27, 2006)

Can you b2m for a pro pan?


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 27, 2006)

*orgasm* 






 This makes me very happy!


----------



## Caderas (Nov 27, 2006)

I just asked a lady on MAC Livechat a week ago and she said that it's only available to freestanding stores and the internet.  not counters.  I hope she wasn't kidding, because if it's at a counter [like mine at Dillard's...], i'm depotting everything, haha.  :]


----------



## SWEET LUST * (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah same here, I've been asking / calling counters and they're telling me only lipsticks. But I emailed and that's what they said? I asked them to clarify for me to an annoying point, so I really do hope its true.


----------



## juli (Nov 27, 2006)

I am really loving this new policy.  Free lg or e/s for 6 containers!woohooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But its gonna be pain to depot them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What if one only shops online?  Is there any other way to do b2m? I am thinking no.  Just wondering


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Nov 27, 2006)

This is FANTASTIC!

I just depotted 18 eyeshadows tonight!

Woot!


----------



## slvrlips (Nov 28, 2006)

ok I'm so excited about I can't wait to get to the store 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 28, 2006)

I heard this today at the new freestanding store in Seattle!  I never depot but now that there are new eye shadows involved I am going to think about it!


----------



## asnbrb (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't see how registering is going to happen at Macy*s.  I'm sure they use the same registers as the rest of the store and there's no screen to ask for a client's name.  (I worked there until June).  You scan the item, scan the barcode (and for b2m, I think they go to the screen where you can adjust the pricing manually) and total it up.  If we have to be registered (according to my f/s store), they would have to rehaul their computers and make them separate entities than the macy*s registers.


----------



## Pushpa (Nov 28, 2006)

the new b2m policy i sonly for store locations and yo have to be registered in the customer database

counters are no longer able to do b2m even for a lipstick

hope that helps


----------



## juli (Nov 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 

 
_the new b2m policy i sonly for store locations and yo have to be registered in the customer database

counters are no longer able to do b2m even for a lipstick

hope that helps_

 
Does this mean now i have to make my purchases at MAC store only?!? ugh... how inconvenient is that? Since i have to be registered in the customer database as well.

I don't understand why you can only do certain things at counters vs.stores.  I mean its same MAC stuff when it comes to it no?


----------



## ben (Nov 28, 2006)

o boy! i totally missed the post about the change of policy, i hate lip sticks but LOVE eye shadows.....so now i am a happy goose.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SWEET LUST ** 

 
_Yeah same here, I've been asking / calling counters and they're telling me only lipsticks. But I emailed and that's what they said? I asked them to clarify for me to an annoying point, so I really do hope its true._

 
What if you printed out the email and brought it with you?  You can be like "ha!!  see here??" hehe


----------



## Cdjax (Nov 28, 2006)

B2M is so confusing for me. My local MAC Store and counters won't accept depotted containers for B2M.


----------



## SWEET LUST * (Nov 28, 2006)

^ Yes, thats what I'm saying! I annoyed them into clearing it up for me, and that's pretty much their final answer to me. Print the email out if you guys are unsure. I guess this is the only way to find out what's goin' on. Lots of mixed b2m info.


----------



## n_c (Nov 28, 2006)

I think I just got confused even more...lol!


----------



## iiifugaziii (Nov 28, 2006)

i heard a rumor that this policy was going to be MAC store only. I'm going to call my trainers about it tomorrow to find out what's goin' on because my counter doesn't know about this yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's awesome though. free lipglass or eyeshadow? i wonder if it's also lustreglasses as well.


----------



## roxybc (Nov 28, 2006)

Once again MAC has had a lack of communication with their staff!  How annoying!  I have gotten many free lipsticks before at my local counter at The Bay and I never had to register or provide any information what so ever!!   I don't understand, is this a new policy that we have to register, or is it a new policy that we can't even take our B2M empties to counters?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Some people are posting that B2M empties can be redeemed at counters for a lipstick only, then others are saying you can redeem them for a lipstick, lipgloss, or eye shadow, and now others are saying counters are not accepting B2M empties anymore.  WTF MAC!!  Get your act together, you annoy the hell out of me sometimes!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 :|


----------



## litlaur (Nov 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juli* 

 
_I don't understand why you can only do certain things at counters vs.stores.  I mean its same MAC stuff when it comes to it no?_

 
MAC counters basically sell via the stores the counters are located in (Macy's, Bloomingdale's, etc...). It's not in MAC's system, it's the store's system. The money doesn't go straight to MAC.

This is also why counters sometimes have different return policies, such as the stickers used at Bloomingdale's, and this is why you can't return something bought at a counter to a store and vice versa.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't think we should complain too much about registering or what we can and cannot trade in for.  How many other companies give you anything free in return for empties?

What's the worst that can happen if you register?  You might end up getting mailshots abut new products.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Nov 28, 2006)

we were told this is going to be mac store only and i saw a memo from corporate saying it was going to stay that way, however the email says otherwise so ya i guess im also very confused... im thinking someone might want to send another email asking if this is true because emails can be wrong

and no you can't get pro pans or lustreglasses unfortunetely, but u can get the clear gloss


----------



## MisStarrlight (Nov 28, 2006)

I was at Update the day the email went out to the trainers/managers/etc about the policy change....

As of now the extended B2M applys to MAC STORE ONLY.  We were told that since the systems are different between counters & stores that they are still trying to figure out how to do it at counters....but whoever replied to the OP's email was incorrect.  It will hopefully be at counters sometime soon, but I'm not exactly holding my breath.


----------



## princess (Nov 28, 2006)

I will say give them some time to implement the change.

It sucks lustreglass is not included, isn't it the same price as lipglass?


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Nov 28, 2006)

yes they are the same price, and pro pans are actually cheaper than a small pot eyeshadow, but they aren't going to start giving the whole line away for free...


----------



## SWEET LUST * (Nov 28, 2006)

When I emailed MAC, I already knew about the new policy at freestanding stores only. I only asked if I had to purchase something to be registered. They replied saying it wasn't necessary at counters, and that I can do B2M anywhere. Since I specifically asked about eyeshadow/lipglass though, I asked if I were to walk into any counter and b2m for eyeshadow, and that's the reply they sent me.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Nov 29, 2006)

Is this available in Australia and other places or just the US?


----------



## lara (Nov 29, 2006)

B2M policy in Australia still remains 6 empties for one lipstick at all locations.


----------



## calbear (Nov 29, 2006)

Interesting - the memo my store got allows exchange for any pot eyeshadow, any lipstick that is not in special packaging, tinted lipglass, lustreglass, lip gelees or plushglass.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Nov 29, 2006)

I wonder if this B2mac will work on LE stuff? Because I have had issues before with LE lipsticks, but if this is the case i need to start depotting all my e/s.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Nov 29, 2006)

LEs are ok to get for B2M...as long as it's not in special packaging.


----------



## amoona (Nov 30, 2006)

Well when I went to my MAC counter today they said as far as they know it's still only MAC stores that have the new policy but the MA said hopefully it'll be in counters soon. As far as she knows she said counters were still the usual B2M policy.

Eh, either way I'm happy with only lipsticks!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Nov 30, 2006)

OK, I went to a MAC seminar last night and asked about the new B2M policy and they told me that B2M for l/s, l/g & e/s will ONLY be at F/S stores and PRO stores and NOT at counters (only l/s). hth!


----------



## iiifugaziii (Nov 30, 2006)

i'm sorry if someone already addressed this; but the NEW b2m policy is only available in US and UK at the moment. or at least that's what it said on the memo


----------



## jenii (Nov 30, 2006)

Oh, that is *so* cool. I've got a few empties now, and I'm pretty excited that when I do take them in, I can get something other than a lipstick!

If that's only at the freestanding stores, I guess I'll have to take my empties there. I don't care, if it means I can get a free e/s!


----------



## m4dswine (Nov 30, 2006)

This is sooooo confusing!!!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 

 
_the new b2m policy i sonly for store locations and yo have to be registered in the customer database

*counters are no longer able to do b2m even for a lipstick*

hope that helps_

 
Who said this?


----------



## chickadee (Nov 30, 2006)

The registering part of it might be kind of what we do at Lauder.  When a customer comes up to me with a coupon for a free sample, we take their info and create a registry card so we can call them for special events, GWP, new collections etc.  It's a way to create a relationship, instead of the customer going to any of the counters in the area, she will hopefully come back to us and we can track her preferences, etc.
Maybe MAC is doing that now too?


----------



## Pushpa (Dec 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_Who said this?_

 

thats was what our manager told us

this was what our email stated for western canada


----------



## liltweekstar (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_LEs are ok to get for B2M...as long as it's not in special packaging._

 
you mean with the green packaging?


----------



## hull_d (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 

 
_i'm sorry if someone already addressed this; but the NEW b2m policy is only available in US and UK at the moment. or at least that's what it said on the memo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So this is available in the UK - but I guess the counter's in Debenhams will not get it


----------



## mybeautifulface (Dec 14, 2006)

For the l/g B2m does this include lipglass and lustreglass?


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 6, 2007)

*Another B2M Question...*

Do empty full size paint tubes count for B2M or only the plastic products?


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Another B2M Question...*

They count.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Another B2M Question...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_They count._

 
Thank you!


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Another B2M Question...*

Tagging off the first q.. if you send your empties to MAC isntead of go to a counter/freestanding/pro store, do you get only lipstick to choose from, or are eyeshadows and lipglasses game too?  I couldn't find this on the "new B2M" thread. =/


----------



## lsperry (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Another B2M Question...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_Tagging off the first q.. if you send your empties to MAC isntead of go to a counter/freestanding/pro store, do you get only lipstick to choose from, or are eyeshadows and lipglasses game too?  I couldn't find this on the "new B2M" thread. =/_

 
I did a live-chat w/MAC on this question last month and mac.com is only doing lipsticks, lustre/lip glasses for now. You have to take the containers to a free-standing or pro-store to get the eye shadows.

So, to re-cap: 
Free-standing and Pro-Stores - B2M for eye shadows, lipsticks, lustre/lip glasses

Mac.com and Counters - Lipsticks, lustre/lip glasses only.

HTH


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Another B2M Question...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_So, to re-cap: 
Free-standing and Pro-Stores - B2M for eye shadows, lipsticks, lustre/lip glasses

Mac.com and Counters - Lipsticks, lustre/lip glasses only.

HTH_

 

That kinda sucks... ah well.  Thanks tho!

*edit* Not to sound ungrateful for the program!  Just wish they did e/s too. =P


----------



## rnsmelody (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Another B2M Question...*

i have a quick question, can we b2m for the barbie stuff? i tried searching but it didnt show up.. thanks


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Another B2M Question...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rnsmelody* 

 
_i have a quick question, can we b2m for the barbie stuff? i tried searching but it didnt show up.. thanks_

 
My freestanding store will not allow it, but a counter in the mall will.  It all depends...  That same freestanding store will not even take depotted shadows as empties.  It has to be the packaging PLUS the pan to count...


----------



## a914butterfly (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Another B2M Question...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rnsmelody* 

 
_i have a quick question, can we b2m for the barbie stuff? i tried searching but it didnt show up.. thanks_

 
I hope so because i'm going to the barbie preview party and i have so many B2M and hoping they accept them since i plan on buying alot and that would help lower my costs.


----------



## lilifee (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Another B2M Question...*

Is back 2 MAC also available in Germany !? If so would be cool, got so many nearly empty Glosses in Lipsticks.


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Another B2M Question...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rnsmelody* 

 
_i have a quick question, can we b2m for the barbie stuff? i tried searching but it didnt show up.. thanks_

 
I doubt it since they'll have special packaging.  That's the only thing I've been able to count on (unfortunately) with B2M.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Another B2M Question...*

my counter lets you b2m special packaging.. im stil trying to get enough empties for the icon lipsticks. but i didnt know mac.com gives lip/lustreglasses.. i think i might do that


----------



## shabdebaz (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Another B2M Question...*

I saw a memo at our counter the other day saying that we are to accept B2M for both Raquel and Barbie.  I thought that was strange since we don't usually do that for specially packaged lipsticks.


----------



## LatinaRose (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Another B2M Question...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shabdebaz* 

 
_I saw a memo at our counter the other day saying that we are to accept B2M for both Raquel and Barbie.  I thought that was strange since we don't usually do that for specially packaged lipsticks._

 
Hi, can I ask which counter you are at? I'm in TO right now with a bunch of empties and I'd love to be able to B2M for Barbie!  Thanks!


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Another B2M Question...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shabdebaz* 

 
_I saw a memo at our counter the other day saying that we are to accept B2M for both Raquel and Barbie.  I thought that was strange since we don't usually do that for specially packaged lipsticks._

 
Ooh, that'd be awesome... I gotta ask the girls tomorrow at my closest counter whether they'll do the same!! *fingers crossed*  But if they don't... I second LatinaRose's q, Where do you work? =D


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 15, 2007)

*B2M and special packaging*

Welcome to MAC Cosmetics Online. One of our Artists will be with you shortly.  As a thank you for chatting with us today, we would like to extend a special offer just for you with your next MAC Cosmetics Online purchase.  Your MAC Artist will provide you with the offer code during your consultation.  At the end of this chat session, you may also request to have a transcript of your chat sent to you via email by completing our Exit Survey.
*Hello. Thank you for your interest in MAC Cosmetics. My name is Mary-Ann. How may I assist you?*Ada: Hi there! I have a question about the Mack to MAC program and Barbie... I've been hearing conflicting responses.
Ada: Oops, *Back
*Mary-Ann: Hi Ada, I'm happy to help.*
Ada: And I'm in Canada... I don't think it should be different? But I haven't gotten a reply so far from the Canadian site.
*Mary-Ann: It is the same program in Canada. *
*Mary-Ann: My apologies for the delay!*
Ada: Oh, not your fault!
Ada: So altho the collection has special packaging, can we still get the lipsticks thru B2M @ the counters, and the shadows and glosses at the stores?
*Mary-Ann: Correct, yes. *
Ada: Wow, that's great!
*Mary-Ann: The expanded Back to MAC program is available at MAC free-standing retail store locations. When you provide your information to be entered into the CRM database, you will now have the option of choosing from 3 product categories (Lipsticks, Clear or Tinted Lipglass or a Small Eye Shadow, excluding all Viva Glam products). *Ada: But I can't for the Beauty Icon collection, right?
*Mary-Ann: You are able to receive special packaged Lipsticks as part of the B2M program. I am actually not 100% certain as to the specially packaged Lipglass or Eye Shadows. 
Mary-Ann: I will give you a number to call to be certain - *Ada: Okay, sure, that'd be great.
*Mary-Ann: Please contact our experts in our Global Consumer Communications Department who are well-versed in this area and can happily assist. You may contact them via phone at 1-646-602-7771 between the hours of 9am-5pm (EST) Monday-Thursday and 10am-5pm (EST) Fridays or via email at [email protected]. *
Ada: Hrm, that'd be a long-distance call, right?
*Mary-Ann: It is, is you are outside of the Toronto area. You can email them instead or call your local freestanding MAC store as they will know as well.* 
Ada: I've asked my local stores but they've said that they can't accept it for any specially packaged items, so I'm trying to clarify. I'll email then, and hopefully get an answer before my makeover. =D
*Mary-Ann: Sorry - *if you are outside of the Toronto area.* 
Ada: Actually, could I ask you another question as well? About eyeshadow application?
*Mary-Ann: I don't believe they are, but never hurts to double check. 
Mary-Ann: I can indeed. *
Ada: I'm having trouble getting Trax to show up as it does in the pan. What would you suggest I use to get the true colour to show? I already use a primer, but Trax still looks muddy on me.
*Mary-Ann: Use Trax with a pinkish shade (like Da Bling) or a gold shade (like Expensive Pink) to give it a better payoff. The plum tone in Trax is a subdued shade, so anything light used underneath will help to brighten it up a bit. The Cream Colour Base's also are great under Trax as well (Shell is gorgeous). *
Ada: So I'd use Da Bling as a wash over the lid, then use Trax over it?
*Mary-Ann: Yes. *
Ada: Okay, great, I'll try that, thanks!
*Mary-Ann: You're very welcome. 
Mary-Ann: Is there anything else I may assist you with today?*
Ada: Nope, I think that's it, thanks!
*Mary-Ann: Thank you for your visit! You may close the chat window by clicking the "Close" button at the top right once. You will be able to request that a copy of this chat be emailed to you as well as answer a few questions about your experience.*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I felt bad for taking up her time with B2M q's so I threw in a makeup one... really, they should have Livechat for Canada too!

Btw, if anyone wants a copy of the email, just pm me with your addie and I'll send it.  I'm bringing a copy of it 2mo to my makeover because I do want to use the program as I should be able to, and I don't want the girls at the counter to get into trouble, so I'll be giving them a copy.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: B2M and special packaging*

That's weird. I asked a live chat artist the same question and got a "No, specially packaged lipsticks are not included in the Back 2 MAC program." Hmmmmmm... =/

Edit: I got confirmation that ANY specially packaged lipstick is up as a freebie, minus Viva Glam of course. They changed their policy. Forget this post, haha.


----------



## jenNpaci (Feb 22, 2007)

*problem with Back 2 Mac*

Hi everyone,

my roommate and I recently went on a de-potting spree and put all of our MAC e/s into palettes.  We depotted around 60 eyeshadows each.   When we took them to the MAC store at the Waterside Shops in Naples we were told by an MA that they were not valid for Back 2 Mac because they were not 'complete'.

Help?  is this true, has anyone ever come across this?

thanks,

jen


----------



## divaster (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: problem with Back 2 Mac*

It might depend on the store. I've never had a problem B2Ming depotted shadows. Maybe because you had so many? I've only ever done 6 at a time. I hope you find somewhere to take them. You purchased the e/s fair and square!


----------



## VeronikaJ (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: problem with Back 2 Mac*

I just wouldn't take in 60 at a time.  I think they may have just been suspicious that you had so many at one time.  If I was you , I would go back to another counter and take maybe only 12 at a time. Most employees don't actually look that closely at the contents, they usually just check to make sure there's 6 empties. Hope this helps.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: problem with Back 2 Mac*

ita. thats kind of a lot of empties to bring in at once. i try to only bring 6-12 at once, and i buy something else while i'm there. BUT i have never had a problem with depots. they cant recycle the metal part anyway.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: problem with Back 2 Mac*

LOL! That was totally too much of a good thing. You should've at least washed out some lipglasses you didn't want anymore, to mix it up.


----------



## Christi239 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: problem with Back 2 Mac*

I've read that some stores expect the metal pan to still be in the pot.  That may have been the issue as well.  Maybe call them and ask if they require the metal to be in the empties?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: problem with Back 2 Mac*

It all really depends on what store you go to, who you talk to and on what day you talk to them.  There is A LOT of variance in store's/counter's behaviours towards this.  

Also, there is a rule that they aren't supposed to do more than 3 B2Ms at once (so 18 empties).  A lot of MAs don't know about the rule and a lot don't care, so again that just depends on the who/when/where.

Sorry that isn't much help.


----------



## Marcita (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: problem with Back 2 Mac*

I agree with everyone that you took in too many so it made them look more closely. Bring in no more than 12 and don't tell them you depotted them. They usually just count and make sure they are MAC.


----------



## LatinaRose (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: problem with Back 2 Mac*

I just took in 30 empties to the store in Toronto with no problems.  They told me another woman brought in 80!!  They didn't care how many I had or that they were depotted.  I think it depends on where you go.


----------



## FrazzledOne (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: problem with Back 2 Mac*

Depends on the store. I took 66 empties at the Tower City MAC in Cleveland and got 11 eyeshadow with no problem.


----------



## XjennaX (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: problem with Back 2 Mac*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FrazzledOne* 

 
_Depends on the store. I took 66 empties at the Tower City MAC in Cleveland and got 11 eyeshadow with no problem._

 

Kinda off her topic, but i was told that you could only get free lipsticks. Can you also get eyeshadows?


----------



## galvanizer (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: problem with Back 2 Mac*

I believe at Pro stores only you can get an e/s or a l/g instead of a l/s but someone please correct me if I"m wrong.


----------



## SChotgurrl (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: problem with Back 2 Mac*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *galvanizer* 

 
_I believe at Pro stores only you can get an e/s or a l/g instead of a l/s but someone please correct me if I"m wrong._

 

Also at freestanding stores (not sure if there's a difference between the two)....an MA at MAC told me that yesterday!


----------



## VeronikaJ (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: problem with Back 2 Mac*

You can recieve a free lipstick, lipglass, lustreglass, lipgelee or eyeshadow with 6 empties at ANY freestanding MAC location.  However, at counters (i.e. Dillards, Macy's, Nordstrom, etc) you can only receive a free lipstick.  This should be standard now at all MAC locations and from what I've seen most MAC artists are educated about this by now (I hope).


----------



## miss-lilly (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: problem with Back 2 Mac*

I was thinking of depotting my e/s so I asked a MA if I could use the empty pots for Back 2 Mac and she said no (probably because the metal part would be missing)
I want to depot because it will save me a lot of space but I don't know if it's worth it


----------



## bellaetoile (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: problem with Back 2 Mac*

i've heard so many things regarding B2M. even the two locations i frequent the most vary.

i'd recommend you take in just a few at a time, maybe 12 empties for 2 lipsticks. my nordstrom counter limits me to 3 lipsticks (18 empties), whereas my freestanding store allows 6 lipsticks/glosses/shadows (36 empties) at a time. bloomingdales near me allows me to get limited edition lipsticks, nordstrom and the freestanding store do not. the black plastic inserts and metal pans have never mattered when i turned in B2M items, but for some reason they wouldn't accept a foundation bottle without its cap (i threw the cap away on my SFF because i had the foundation pump). so pretty much all i can say about the program is that it varies, and a lot of MAs and mac locations have different policies.


----------



## gleamster1 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: B2M and special packaging*

Hi! Thanks for finding out! I went to 2 mac counters and they both said that i cannot get a Barbie loves Mac lipstick for my B2M empties!


----------



## MacArtist (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: problem with Back 2 Mac*

you can recycle anything glass or plastic 

we even take bag the empty cleansing wipe package!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: problem with Back 2 Mac*

Dammit! I threw one of those away....Oh, well. It's long gone.


----------



## aeni (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: problem with Back 2 Mac*

It really all depends on the MA.  One time a girl at the Pro store said that it was incomplete while another girl came by and said "It's fine!"

Hell I'd pay for empty metal pans.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: problem with Back 2 Mac*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_I just took in 30 empties to the store in Toronto with no problems.  They told me another woman brought in 80!!  They didn't care how many I had or that they were depotted.  I think it depends on where you go._

 
Yep, I've brought in even more. I asked them if they expected me to leave in the pan, and they laughed (Bay & Bloor).


----------



## Dawn (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: B2M and special packaging*

I got the same run around at my local Macy's store last week.  I just did a live chat w/Marci @ MAC and she said...
Marci: Can Customers choose a Lipstick from the Barbie® Loves M•A•C and Beauty Icon 4/Raquel Welch Collection as their free Back to M•A•C Lipstick?
Marci: Yes. Customers can choose the Lipsticks from both of these collections as part of the Back to M•A•C program.

Dawn: Great, I will print a copy of our discussion and bring it to my store as a reference. 

Marci: We do have a reorder coming Online at the beginning of March for some of the color collection and I believe a few T-shirts.

Dawn: Ok, thanks for your help!

Marci: Great idea!  Tell them that it is straight off the Hotline Memo part 2.


----------



## FemmeNoir (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: B2M and special packaging*

So, would we be able to Back to Mac for a Rubia lipstick? 

Thanks!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: problem with Back 2 Mac*

I agree with the location, some MAs can give u a hard time about it, and others dont care. It also depends on the MA.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 1, 2007)

*BACK 2 MAC online????*

Sadly if I want free lipstick for my empty mac items then I gonna have to send it in to the website. Has anyone ever done that before? If you have, how long did it take to receive your lipstick or did you run into any problems?


----------



## PerfectMistake (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: BACK 2 MAC online????*

I have not done it yet, I am saving all of my empites for when I go to the MAC Pro in Dallas and getting eyeshadows or something instead of lipstick. My sister has done B2M a couple times and it takes maybe 2 weeks, all in all?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: BACK 2 MAC online????*

I have done it that way every time. Never had any problems at all. Two weeks sounds about right to me too.


----------



## juli (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: BACK 2 MAC online????*

and doing it online will qualify for free l/s only?


----------



## eco (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: BACK 2 MAC online????*

try the mac live chat forum-

I have read in a few different places that at counters and online, it is lipstick only.  The only locations where you can receive a lipglass/lustreglass/eyeshadow would be Freestanding Stores and Pro stores.  I was told (at a PRO store) that the reason for this is that pro and FS stores have access to a computer database, and you can only get the e/s, l/g if you are registered in their system.  

to me, it doesn't make any sense that you couldn't get the e/s from doing b2m by mail, since they must have access to that database?!  weird weird weird!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: BACK 2 MAC online????*

Hmmmmmmmm didnt know u could do B2M online???


----------



## eco (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: BACK 2 MAC online????*

whoops!  I meant by mail, what was I thinking?  I'm sorry!


----------



## d_flawless (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: BACK 2 MAC online????*

doesn't it defeat the purpose of getting a free l/s if you have to pay to ship your empties?


----------



## astronaut (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: BACK 2 MAC online????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 

 
_doesn't it defeat the purpose of getting a free l/s if you have to pay to ship your empties?_

 
Shipping isn't that expensive. Not more than the amount of l/s you get at least.

And wait... you can do B2M and get something else?? What? Am I missing something? I always thought you can only get a l/s! Fill me in someone!


----------



## tinkerbelle (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: BACK 2 MAC online????*

I usually do it online anyway, because our MAC counters can't make up their mind whether they will or won't do B2M. LOL


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: BACK 2 MAC online????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juli* 

 
_and doing it online will qualify for free l/s only?_

 
That's correct.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 

 
_doesn't it defeat the purpose of getting a free l/s if you have to pay to ship your empties?_

 
No, I generally pay under $1 postage and reuse envelopes I have around anyway.


----------



## jenii (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: BACK 2 MAC online????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinkerbelle* 

 
_I usually do it online anyway, because our MAC counters can't make up their mind whether they will or won't do B2M. LOL_

 
Ugh, god I HATE that. If I take my empties to the counter, whether or not I actually get something out of it literally depends on who is working that day. Because some MAs just don't feel like doing it, or don't want to or something, so they just make excuses and I'm like "whatever, I'll save them until someone else is working."


----------



## shabdebaz (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: BACK 2 MAC online????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinkerbelle* 

 
_I usually do it online anyway, because our MAC counters can't make up their mind whether they will or won't do B2M. LOL_

 
That's really unbelievable.  B2M is printed on most of the MAC packaging.  I can't imagine why a counter wouldn't take the empties.  The recycling program is something MAC is known for and takes pride in.  I think you should complain to customer service.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: problem with Back 2 Mac*

*Here's a thought:* 

With everyone stressing about to pan or not to pan when doing Back2MAC, do you think it would be out of the ordinary to tell the MA that you've taken your pans out and reused them for pigment pressing, etc...? That just crossed my mind when I depotted my Naked Lunch. Do you think it would fly if the MA happened to say something about the pan, for those who have experienced it?


----------



## ChynaSkye (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: problem with Back 2 Mac*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_*Here's a thought:* 

With everyone stressing about to pan or not to pan when doing Back2MAC, do you think it would be out of the ordinary to tell the MA that you've taken your pans out and reused them for pigment pressing, etc...? That just crossed my mind when I depotted my Naked Lunch. Do you think it would fly if the MA happened to say something about the pan, for those who have experienced it?_

 

great thought but it shouldn't matter where ever you go. at our counter and by direction of our trainers, we take them either way. in my personal opinion, i know that a big chunk of our customers are mac addicts and that they depot on a regular basis. when it comes down to it too... potted shadows cost more so why would an artist give anyone a hard time?


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: problem with Back 2 Mac*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XjennaX* 

 
_Kinda off her topic, but i was told that you could only get free lipsticks. Can you also get eyeshadows?_

 
Our MAC does the Lipsticks,L/G and eyeshadows The MA said that b2m will get you any eyeshadow in the store Even Barbie if your store still has them.Ours doesn't.


----------



## sofver (Mar 30, 2007)

*Highest Amount Of Back 2 Mac At One Time?*

What is the highest amount of empties that you have evr brought to mac for freebies?

I recently ( we'll more like 2 months ago) brough 76 pieces of MAC empties.

When I brought it to the store in boston, they almost were going to deny me, because they though " I had to much at one time.."

Empties: Lipglass,lipgelee, lipstick, and pigments.

I put it together from my mom, my sister and mua!

What about you?


----------



## amoona (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Highest Amount Of Back 2 Mac At One Time?*

The most I've ever brought is 2 at a time. Bringing in too many at once is kinda a no-no.


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Highest Amount Of Back 2 Mac At One Time?*

Why is there a limit?


----------



## sofver (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Highest Amount Of Back 2 Mac At One Time?*

Don't they want us to recycle? I mean they use the bottles over and we get glosses or lipsticks....why is bringing a lot a no-no?


----------



## amoona (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Highest Amount Of Back 2 Mac At One Time?*

There's not a set limit or anything but I've heard of people being turned away when they come in with way too many empties at one time. I don't know if there's an "official" reason or anything but think about it like this ... if the counter is busy and there's only 2 or 3 people on the floor and you come in with 100 empties and I have to sit and count them all to verify and then have you fill out x amount of times your info the B2M folder and then I have to go get all your lippies while the other employee is alone.

I'm sure if the location was dead they wouldn't mind as much but it's just a bit time consuming if you bring in a lot like the 76 pieces sofver brought.


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Highest Amount Of Back 2 Mac At One Time?*

A MA at the Toronto store on Queen Street told me a woman brought in 80 empties.  So no limit there.


----------



## ch33tah (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Highest Amount Of Back 2 Mac At One Time?*

hmm. i think 18 was the most i've ever brought in. the mua's were quite impressed. =]


----------



## mskitchmas (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Highest Amount Of Back 2 Mac At One Time?*

i've never brought in more than 12. cause i dont go through stuff that quickly, plus i kinda like to space B2M out for a treat.


----------



## sofver (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Highest Amount Of Back 2 Mac At One Time?*

I am actually going back to MAC today. The reason I get so many is my sister uses pigments in her paintings and gives me the empties. The employee think im crazy brining all these pigment jars, they say, what are you just dumping them on your head? lol...

I get the empties and SO MANY LIPGLOSSES and lipstick...


I love how MAC extended their BACK 2 MAC in the stores to allowing us to get MAC eyeshadows, lipglasses( even the barbie ones), ligelees and plushglasses... along with the boring lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





HEHE!


----------



## tinagrzela (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Highest Amount Of Back 2 Mac At One Time?*

the most I did at one point was enough for 7 lipsticks!! I don't live close to a store or counter, so I usually go once a year and I have lots!


----------



## Jacq-i (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Highest Amount Of Back 2 Mac At One Time?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sofver* 

 
_I love how MAC extended their BACK 2 MAC in the stores to allowing us to get MAC eyeshadows, lipglasses( even the barbie ones), ligelees and plushglasses... along with the boring lipsticks_

 
Plushglasses too?!!?!? YAY!!


----------



## sofver (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Highest Amount Of Back 2 Mac At One Time?*

I know, when i found out I was so happy because I HATE LIPSTICK with a dear passion! It doesnt look so good on me and my mother wears it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## redhead2000 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Highest Amount Of Back 2 Mac At One Time?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sofver* 

 
_I am actually going back to MAC today. The reason I get so many is my sister uses pigments in her paintings and gives me the empties. The employee think im crazy brining all these pigment jars, they say, what are you just dumping them on your head? lol...

I get the empties and SO MANY LIPGLOSSES and lipstick...


I love how MAC extended their BACK 2 MAC in the stores to allowing us to get MAC eyeshadows, lipglasses( even the barbie ones), ligelees and plushglasses... along with the boring lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HEHE!_

 
Is this at free-standing/pro counters only? The two counters I frequent will only Back 2 MAC for lipsticks, and I don't like MAC lipsticks as much as lipglosses!


----------



## sofver (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Highest Amount Of Back 2 Mac At One Time?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redhead2000* 

 
_Is this at free-standing/pro counters only? The two counters I frequent will only Back 2 MAC for lipsticks, and I don't like MAC lipsticks as much as lipglosses!

_

 

Hi, Yeap this is only for freestanding stores. Counters will only do lipsticks, I  tried also


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Highest Amount Of Back 2 Mac At One Time?*

i've done about 30-50 at one time with no problems..


----------



## maxcat (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Highest Amount Of Back 2 Mac At One Time?*

Took 60 once. Never heard of a "limit"... but you can only ask for 3 of the same thing so our stock doesn't get hugely depleted.


----------



## FrazzledOne (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Highest Amount Of Back 2 Mac At One Time?*

You beat me, I had 66 empties and got all eye shadows. The store did check to see if I could return all at once, and I did with no problem. BTW, it was the stand alone at Tower City in Cleveland.


----------



## divaster (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Highest Amount Of Back 2 Mac At One Time?*

I do the same thing as mskitchmas. I like to spread them out. I also have this weird thing about not getting things for free when I have money to buy them. I think it goes back to when I was poor and never had money. Now I think if I have the money I should spend it, and save the (gift card/B2M/whatever) in case I'm ever poor again. It's dumb, but being broke really messed with my mind.


----------



## maxcat (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Highest Amount Of Back 2 Mac At One Time?*

I totally understand. It's like a little "emergency free pick-me-up" fund. And it's not unusual for me to see some ancient stuff come back. Saw an original eyeshadow pot come back last week. I'm talking from 1990.


----------



## LadyLaundale (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Highest Amount Of Back 2 Mac At One Time?*

The most I've ever B2M'd is 36, and it was after I first discovered depotting.  Now, I just take back a set or two at a time, and only B2M with a haul.  That way I don't feel like I'm abusing the priviledge.


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Highest Amount Of Back 2 Mac At One Time?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sofver* 

 
_ 
I love how MAC extended their BACK 2 MAC in the stores to allowing us to get MAC eyeshadows, lipglasses( even the barbie ones), ligelees and plushglasses... along with the boring lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HEHE!_

 
lol how long till they start giving out blushes? brushes? haha...


----------



## bellaetoile (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Highest Amount Of Back 2 Mac At One Time?*

the nordstrom counter near me limits customers to 3 free items (18 empties).

the FS store by me limits customers to 6 free items (36 empties). i've done 36 at a time before, right after i went on my de-potting binge.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Highest Amount Of Back 2 Mac At One Time?*

The most I've done at once was 36 empties, for 6 lipsticks.


----------



## sofver (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Highest Amount Of Back 2 Mac At One Time?*

I love BACK TO MAC!


----------



## k_im (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Highest Amount Of Back 2 Mac At One Time?*

I've brought only 12, but that's as much as I can accumulate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At most, I would think 24 is reasonable though. Don't want to make them wonder..


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Highest Amount Of Back 2 Mac At One Time?*

That is cool you got a Plushglass from B2M, I thought you could not get one because they are so much more expensive than the lipglasses.
I can only get a lipstick B2M because the MAC I go to is at Macy's.
=(


----------



## Eemaan (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Highest Amount Of Back 2 Mac At One Time?*

i like to spread mine out to so i can use them on limited ed collection lipsticks


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Highest Amount Of Back 2 Mac At One Time?*

Maybe depends on who helps you? I could understand a limitation if the store's really busy at that moment or they're shorthanded, etc. But if not, it shouldn't matter. I didn't even know this program existed until I happened to be in MAC last week and a woman came in with her empty lippies to turn in for her freebie. I went home that day and took the half-used tube of TOUCH I'd thrown away out of the garbage. Instead, I just emptied the tube and set it aside for future use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## stellarx1587 (Apr 14, 2007)

*B2M Policy Change?*

I recently attended a MAC master class and towards the end of the class, the MA's stated that there was going to be a change re: the B2M program. 

They said that the change was only going to be effective at freestanding stores.

Basically they said that you will be able to not only redeem a free l/s with your 6 empties... they said you now now have the option to do lipglass or  eyeshadow... I was really surprised. I don't know if its in effect already, but can anybody confirm this? Or have they already done it? and how the hell could I have missed that if it was already announced on Specktra?!?!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: B2M Policy Change?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stellarx1587* 

 
_I recently attended a MAC master class and towards the end of the class, the MA's stated that there was going to be a change re: the B2M program. 

They said that the change was only going to be effective at freestanding stores.

Basically they said that you will be able to not only redeem a free l/s with your 6 empties... they said you now now have the option to do lipglass or  eyeshadow... I was really surprised. I don't know if its in effect already, but can anybody confirm this? Or have they already done it?_

 
i remember a MA telling me that if i do the B2M Program, i can get a eyeshadow. that was just a week ago and it was at a freestanding store.


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: B2M Policy Change?*

Yes, at a freestanding store you can get eye shadow, lipglass, lipstick, or false eye lashes.


----------



## aeni (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: B2M Policy Change?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Yes, at a freestanding store you can get eye shadow, lipglass, lipstick, or false eye lashes._

 
Yeah that policy's been around for awhile now.  At least here in AZ.


----------



## contrabassoon (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: B2M Policy Change?*

Yeah, I did hear about it a couple of months ago so it's been around for a while here in Toronto.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: B2M Policy Change?*

It's been around since about Novemeber....I dunno about the false lashes though-that's pretty nifty if it's true.


----------



## baby_love (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: B2M Policy Change?*

I know you can get lipglass, lustreglass, plushglass and lipgelee, I am not sure about Chromeglass though.  I was able to get Mothbrown and Springtime Skipper with the new b2m program.  maybe they are letting you get special packaging stuff too.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: B2M Policy Change?*

Special packaging has always been allowed...
Last I knew it was just lipglass though (lustre, plush, gelee & chrome didn't count)

Have you actually b2M'ed for those or just heard about it?


Also, try doing using the search option through old threads...I'm pretty sure there is a thread that popped up right after the change.


----------



## MsButterfli (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: B2M Policy Change?*

wow i didnt know u could get lashes...but they are so cheap id just buy em and use my b2m for shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 preferable pots so i can have em to go towards the next b2m lol


----------



## OliviaChristine (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: B2M Policy Change?*

I got both an eyeshadow and a lipglass with my last B2M, a couple of months ago. It was the first time I'd heard of the policy...I love it!


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: B2M Policy Change?*

I selected Star Nova and Flashmode Lustreglasses with my latest (March 2007) B2M.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: B2M Policy Change?*

OMG! Wow, that's so cool! Too bad I don't have a freestanding store anywhere near me.


----------



## madamepink78 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: B2M Policy Change?*

oh that's good...now I just have to find a freestanding store


----------



## user79 (May 1, 2007)

*Re: B2M Policy Change?*

You can do it at counters too, at least here in Switzerland.


----------



## gymnastgirly (May 1, 2007)

*Re: B2M Policy Change?*

You can't do it at counters in Canada yet though - still just lipsticks.


----------



## karinaf (May 1, 2007)

*Re: B2M Policy Change?*

That's been around here for a bit but I had no idea about the false eyelashes!


----------



## farra712 (May 1, 2007)

*Re: B2M Policy Change?*

I was pretty sad/mad that I made the hour + drive to my nearest freestanding store with my empties hoping to B2M for two lipglasses and they told me that I could only get something other than lipstick if I was "in their system".  I told her that I doubted that I was because I had never purchased anything at that location before because I live in a different state, and she didn't offer to look it up (though I could've asked her to, I suppose).  So I just held on to my empties...I'll save them for Moonbathe and C-shock. Anyone else have this policy at their stores?


----------



## Ernie (May 1, 2007)

*Re: B2M Policy Change?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *farra712* 

 
_I was pretty sad/mad that I made the hour + drive to my nearest freestanding store with my empties hoping to B2M for two lipglasses and they told me that I could only get something other than lipstick if I was "in their system".  I told her that I doubted that I was because I had never purchased anything at that location before because I live in a different state, and she didn't offer to look it up (though I could've asked her to, I suppose).  So I just held on to my empties...I'll save them for Moonbathe and C-shock. Anyone else have this policy at their stores?_

 
Yes, that's been my experience at 2 different freestanding stores here in NYC. I'm lucky, because I've purchased at every Mac store in NYC and surrounding areas.


----------



## dmenchi (May 3, 2007)

*B2M  might cost you more than you think...*

Hi Girls & boys!
I'd like to point out that a lot of us buy e/s in potform in order to recieve a free lippie, gloss or e/s. But in reality buying pot form  cost about 3.5$ more than pro-pans(10.50pan/14$ pot) if you calculate this by six it's somewhere around 21$. which means you could almost buy two lippies for a couple more bucks rather then getting one lippie for free.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




does this make any sense?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 3, 2007)

*Re: B2M  might cost you more than you think...*

Yes it does.  And I was looking through someones pictures of their MAC collection and nearly all of her shadows were in pots (and I am talking nearly 100 shadows here).  It didn't make since to me because a 4-Shadow Pro Pan is only $3 and a Pro-Pan Refill Shadow is only $10, so if you're buying more than one shadow, it only makes since to get the pan refills, unless they are l/e (in which case you can depot and use B2M)


----------



## *Luna* (May 3, 2007)

*Re: B2M  might cost you more than you think...*

Some people... like me... prefer pots to pans regarless of cost. There aren't many of us but it's personal preference thing. Whatever. I B2M when I have the oppertunity but you do know it includes ANY empties right, not just the shadows. Also... not everyone is lucky enough to have a free standing store in their area 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That being said, I think it's meant to be more about offering incentive to consumers to recycle through their program, not giving stuff away.


----------



## dmenchi (May 3, 2007)

*Re: B2M  might cost you more than you think...*

Oh, i know it includes all regular packaging, but i saw a thread where girls were buying pots just to get a free item thats worth 14$ , so i figured i do the math. Plus, anybody can order from macpro via phone


----------



## *Luna* (May 3, 2007)

*Re: B2M  might cost you more than you think...*

Then they are just silly


----------



## juicyaddict (May 3, 2007)

*Re: B2M  might cost you more than you think...*

that is a good point.   i agree it is cheaper to buy the pans and the palettes (whether the quads which i prefer, or the 15-pan) than collecting pots for b2m.  i only buy pots of LE items or if say i have about 3 or 4 empties of other stuff, i will go buy my most wanted e/s pots to come up with six empties.


----------



## contrabassoon (May 3, 2007)

*Re: B2M  might cost you more than you think...*

The only way the costumer wins is by using up the make up they have, instead of buying makeup just to B2M. As it was said before, it's just silly!


----------



## dangerousmuffins (May 3, 2007)

*Re: B2M  might cost you more than you think...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Luna** 

 
_Some people... like me... prefer pots to pans regarless of cost. There aren't many of us but it's personal preference thing. Whatever. I B2M when I have the oppertunity but you do know it includes ANY empties right, not just the shadows. Also... not everyone is lucky enough to have a free standing store in their area 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That being said, I think it's meant to be more about offering incentive to consumers to recycle through their program, not giving stuff away._


----------



## astronaut (May 3, 2007)

*Re: B2M  might cost you more than you think...*

I asked an MA at our freestanding store if the refill pans count for b2m and she asked the manager and he said yes. True?? That would make buying pans even more awesome! I'm reading mixed stuff like how when pots without pans weren't accepted because they could be used for 2 products etc.


----------



## BlahWah (May 3, 2007)

*Re: B2M  might cost you more than you think...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I asked an MA at our freestanding store if the refill pans count for b2m and she asked the manager and he said yes. True?? That would make buying pans even more awesome! I'm reading mixed stuff like how when pots without pans weren't accepted because they could be used for 2 products etc._

 
Yep it's true!  But seeing as I've never hit pan yet anyway...=P

The pans from the pots can't be used as b2m themselves.  The pro pans have the sticker and magnet, differentiating them from the pot ones.  I usually b2m with everything BUT the pan, but I wouldn't try without the inner plastic part - not that those could be brought in on their own  anyway...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For me, I've mostly been getting l/e items as by the time I purchase from collections, I rarely have left over cash for the permanent collection.  I then use the empties towards more l/e items, but now since it's expanded to e/s and l/g, I'll try to get more permanent items.


----------



## SELFstyled (May 3, 2007)

*Re: B2M  might cost you more than you think...*

I've bought all but one of the permanent e/s colours in pan form. Most of the pots I have are the LEs. It's really not worth it if you're buying pots just to get one thing "free" but it's a nice incentive on MAC's part. 

Unfortunately it'll be quite a while before I have any empties to turn in. Unless of course I start depoting my LE e/s but I keep putting it off.


----------



## Jacq-i (May 4, 2007)

*Re: B2M  might cost you more than you think...*

I used to buy pots before I knew about pans, pallets and B2M... Since then the only time I buy pots is when they are LE, or once when I "needed" Beauty Marked + Trax at the counter because I "couldn't wait" to go to my MAC store.


----------



## Fairybelle (May 4, 2007)

*Re: B2M  might cost you more than you think...*

Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## redambition (May 4, 2007)

*Re: B2M  might cost you more than you think...*

i buy pots because it's a pain in the booty to get to a pro store for me.

i use all my empties for B2M, and I don't buy e/s just to get the empties, so i think im ok


----------



## geeko (May 4, 2007)

*Re: B2M  might cost you more than you think...*

pans are not available for sale in my country...so i can only buy pots


----------



## user79 (May 4, 2007)

*Re: B2M  might cost you more than you think...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *contrabassoon* 

 
_The only way the costumer wins is by using up the make up they have, instead of buying makeup just to B2M. As it was said before, it's just silly!_

 
Totally true. Also, some people just prefer pots (like me) and I don't depot them. I usually by eyeshadows one by one, not huge hauls anyway.

Also, to get the most bang for your buck in the B2M program, it's best to get a lipstick because they are the most expensive of the 3 B2M choices.


----------



## ambidextrous (May 4, 2007)

*Re: B2M  might cost you more than you think...*

you're right, but I always bought pot because I didn't knew pan was available here... besides if you wanna carry it with you potform is much more convenient.


----------



## eulchen (May 4, 2007)

*Re: B2M  might cost you more than you think...*

i got my first palette just today, i had it sent to me by a friend who has a pro store near me. i could order from a pro store in germany, but sa i dont have the money to do large orders ill buy one product by one whenever i can pay it and just go to my counter. i depotted some of my eyeshadows today and put them in the palette and hope that the myth bout B2M finally available in germany is true because then ill go get me a strange hybrid lippie.

ive yet not bought anything just to depot it and get free stuff, and seeing your calculation ill try to get pans from now on whenever possible. *note to self: more trips to berlin*


----------



## k_im (May 4, 2007)

*Re: B2M  might cost you more than you think...*

I only depot LEs that are not in LE packaging. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't bought many e/s lately either..


----------



## xmamax (May 5, 2007)

*Re: B2M  might cost you more than you think...*

You can get items other than l/s for B2M now,right?


----------



## lah_knee (May 5, 2007)

*Re: B2M  might cost you more than you think...*

people shouldnt buy certain things just to recycle. if you put it that way, why spend x amount of dollars for 6 items just to get a free 14 dollar lipstick o__O 

the point of this program is to RECYCLE. when youre done with the products instead of just tossing the valuable plastic or glass, recycle it and get something in return as a thank you


----------



## Jacq-i (May 5, 2007)

*Re: B2M  might cost you more than you think...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 

 
_people shouldnt buy certain things just to recycle. if you put it that way, why spend x amount of dollars for 6 items just to get a free 14 dollar lipstick o__O 

the point of this program is to RECYCLE. when youre done with the products instead of just tossing the valuable plastic or glass, recycle it and get something in return as a thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree.

I think it was nice of dmenchi to point out though, for those on tighter budgets that aren't fond of math. *points to self*


----------



## missgingerlee (May 6, 2007)

*Re: B2M  might cost you more than you think...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 

 
_people shouldnt buy certain things just to recycle. if you put it that way, why spend x amount of dollars for 6 items just to get a free 14 dollar lipstick o__O 

the point of this program is to RECYCLE. when youre done with the products instead of just tossing the valuable plastic or glass, recycle it and get something in return as a thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I totally agree.


----------



## Brianne (May 6, 2007)

*Re: B2M  might cost you more than you think...*

I don't buy pots solely for B2M use, I only get pot e/s if they are LE (and I depot all my LE's, even the special packaging ones) or if I swap for a pot.


----------



## soleil1109 (May 6, 2007)

*NEW B2M Rule???*

I went into the free-standing MAC store today in Fashion Valley (San Diego) with 36 empties and they gave me back the containers of blush that I had depotted. They said that they were no longer accepting containers of blush and/or eyeshadow WITHOUT the pan IN it! Anyone heard anything about this? She told me I could bring back the containers once I used up all the blush and had the pans with them. 

What a rip! What difference does it make whether it has the pan or not? Point is, I bought the stuff and I'm bringing the containers back to recycle them. 

So my question is, is this happening just at this particular store, or is this a new rule?


----------



## kradge79 (May 6, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

I was told this when I brought back e/s containers for B2M, at both the freestanding MAC @ International in Tampa and the Nordstrom counter.  They said it was because people will try to bring in the pans for B2M as well.  I say then just tell them metal pans are not accepted.  I wrote MAC about it, and they sent me a free lipstick, but I still have containers that aren't being recycled.


----------



## BlahWah (May 6, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

Wow, that bites!  I've never been refused so far - but that may be cuz the girls at my closest counter know that I'm buying at a higher rate than I'm using. =P  I hope that isn't a strict rule tho, and just a very responsible MA.  I understand why they'd say that, but it's pretty easy to tell which are pro pans and which aren't if someone tries to b2m the depotted pans.


----------



## soleil1109 (May 6, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kradge79* 

 
_I was told this when I brought back e/s containers for B2M, at both the freestanding MAC @ International in Tampa and the Nordstrom counter. They said it was because people will try to bring in the pans for B2M as well. I say then just tell them metal pans are not accepted. I wrote MAC about it, and they sent me a free lipstick, but I still have containers that aren't being recycled._

 

Exactly! I mean, the pro pans have the magnet with the color label on the bottom of it anyway. I'm super frustrated with this and I hope this was just her and not a set rule.


----------



## GreekChick (May 6, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *soleil1109* 

 
_I went into the free-standing MAC store today in Fashion Valley (San Diego) with 36 empties and they gave me back the containers of blush that I had depotted. They said that they were no longer accepting containers of blush and/or eyeshadow WITHOUT the pan IN it! Anyone heard anything about this? She told me I could bring back the containers once I used up all the blush and had the pans with them. 

What a rip! What difference does it make whether it has the pan or not? Point is, I bought the stuff and I'm bringing the containers back to recycle them. 

So my question is, is this happening just at this particular store, or is this a new rule?_

 
Well, it's like bringing back half a product....Like a Studio Fix without the lid for example. It's 6 whole containers. MAC is doing this because you can easily count ONE product as 2 containers ( blush container AND the pan (that you have depotted)).This doesn't count as 2 but one empty container.
 One day you bring back the empty container, and the next day the pan, which is basically like stealing from the company. 
MAC wants to at least know you used the product up or , if not, you're bringing the entire thing for the B2M and not using 2 containers that you bought for the price of one. 
Seems logical to me.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 6, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kradge79* 

 
_I was told this when I brought back e/s containers for B2M, at both the freestanding MAC @ International in Tampa and the Nordstrom counter.  They said it was because people will try to bring in the pans for B2M as well.  I say then just tell them metal pans are not accepted.  I wrote MAC about it, and they sent me a free lipstick, but I still have containers that aren't being recycled._

 
I know the freestanding store doesn't take them without the pans, but I never have a problem at Nordstoms.  Dillards at Brandon Mall require the pans though.  I hate that it's different everywhere


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 6, 2007)

*Re: B2M  might cost you more than you think...*

The only shadows that I buy in pot form are the LE ones.  Everything else I get in pan form.  But I wanted to point out that you have to take into account the cost of a palette, too.


----------



## mzreyes (May 6, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

They refused my depotted stuff at one counter, but accepted them at another. I haven't tried my f/s yet.. Thats so freakin annoying. Now I only go to one place to take care of my b2m..


----------



## BlahWah (May 6, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Well, it's like bringing back half a product....Like a Studio Fix without the lid for example. It's 6 whole containers. MAC is doing this because you can easily count ONE product as 2 containers ( blush container AND the pan (that you have depotted)).This doesn't count as 2 but one empty container.
 One day you bring back the empty container, and the next day the pan, which is basically like stealing from the company. 
MAC wants to at least know you used the product up or , if not, you're bringing the entire thing for the B2M and not using 2 containers that you bought for the price of one. 
Seems logical to me._

 
I see the point for this, but I think it's still pretty easy to differentiate a pro pan for b2m and a depotted one.  They can take the pots, even without the pans, but refuse the pans unless they have the smaller sticker and round magnet like the pro ones do.  For myself, I mainly buy LE items and I'd prefer to have them in a pan - with 60 shadows and limited space it's a bit hard to keep track.  To toss the pots would be missing the point of the program!  I'd buy the pro pan version if they made them available.  I can't see why we should be denied b2m'ing our pots without the pans if it's easy to deny the depotted pans instead.

I'm not complaining, especially since just having this program is great, but just stating something which doesn't quite make sense to me.


----------



## BlahWah (May 6, 2007)

*Re: B2M  might cost you more than you think...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_The only shadows that I buy in pot form are the LE ones.  Everything else I get in pan form.  But I wanted to point out that you have to take into account the cost of a palette, too._

 
I always think about this when I'm pressed for time to depot!  Palette + 1/2 hr to depot + arm feeling sore (I use a drill) or just frikkin' pay a bit more for the lipstick?  I always end up depotting tho, cuz I hate sifting through the LE pots...*sigh*


----------



## iamgrape1119 (May 7, 2007)

*can gratis count as B2M?*

I have lots of empies, but most of them are gratis, so I was just wondering if they have a rule of no b2m if it's gratis.


----------



## brokenplaything (May 7, 2007)

*Re: can gratis count as B2M?*

no it can not, nor can it be given away.

one of the many reasons why they mark the gratis now.


i knew a girl who worked at mac and she gave her empties to a friend to recycle for her and she was let go.  it is a big deal...and why would you want to recieve anything considering it costs like 4 bucks for a lipstick/shadow/gloss?


----------



## iamgrape1119 (May 7, 2007)

*Re: can gratis count as B2M?*

b/c i have SO MANY! i have like 20 just laying around, so why not get a free l/s w/ the empties? well, I didn't know that the gratis can't B2M, so thank you for tell me!


----------



## astronaut (May 7, 2007)

*Re: can gratis count as B2M?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brokenplaything* 

 
_no it can not, nor can it be given away.
why would you want to recieve anything considering it costs like 4 bucks for a lipstick/shadow/gloss?_

 
I WISH it cost only $4 for a shadow, gloss, or lipstick!


----------



## VeronikaJ (May 7, 2007)

*Re: can gratis count as B2M?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamgrape1119* 

 
_I have lots of empies, but most of them are gratis, so I was just wondering if they have a rule of no b2m if it's gratis._

 
As an employee, you are *not* entitled to the Back to MAC program free product.  You should definitely know that, too.  Just take them in and recycle at your location- you don't always need a reward for doing something good for the earth.


----------



## MisStarrlight (May 7, 2007)

*Re: can gratis count as B2M?*







I have so many empties laying around (gratis & purchased)...little by little they eventually get taken back to work with me & dumped into the mega B2M bin.

It's not worth risking your job over.


----------



## lah_knee (May 7, 2007)

*Re: can gratis count as B2M?*

man just give them to a friend or family member to recycle for you. or just give them away period.


----------



## allan_willb (May 7, 2007)

*Re: can gratis count as B2M?*

what veronika said is true...but it is kinda wierd that this came about because i was just discussing this with my 3rd key just the other day and she had no idea.  On top of that shes been with mac for a year or 2. So I then went to our trainer and asked her. I asked her if it was ok to give away our gratis empties and she said it was okay. As a mac employee we dont get b2m we already get so much more other things. Keep in mind though that im in hawaii and maybe its just in our state.


----------



## allan_willb (May 7, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

I have read up on so much b2m threads. What I think it all boils down to is the actual store(location) or manager. Some locations will allow you to bring back anything and everything and some are tough ass mofos who are super tight that wont let you bring in certain things.


----------



## melliquor (May 7, 2007)

*Re: B2M  might cost you more than you think...*

I started buying the pots because I didn't know about the pans.  After I depot all my eyeshadows, I will definately be buying the pans.  It is alot easier than having to depot and then worry about breaking one.


----------



## huggablesecret (May 7, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

The pans can be used for B2M? Is that like pro pans?


----------



## lara (May 7, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 

 
_I have read up on so much b2m threads. What I think it all boils down to is the actual store(location) or manager. Some locations will allow you to bring back anything and everything and some are tough ass mofos who are super tight that wont let you bring in certain things._

 
Ding ding ding. Managerial discretion plays a big part of it. If you're totally gung-ho about it, write to MAC consumer services and request the company-wise SOP in regards to B2M and altered containers and see what it says.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *huggablesecret* 

 
_The pans can be used for B2M? Is that like pro pans?_

 
B2M applies to pro pans only, not pans that you've depotted.


----------



## lara (May 7, 2007)

*Re: can gratis count as B2M?*

If you're giving them to a friend, clear it with your manager or AM first. It's not worth getting fired over.


----------



## BadPrincess (May 7, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

My freestanding stores take anything back so far I haven't had a problem but most of the time I will mail mine directly to Mac for B2M.
I've never had a problem with mailing them either & I have sent in packaging that I cut in half to get the rest of the product out & sent in pots with no middles at all!I like mailing them the best because it's hassle free, they send the boxes with the item plus they don't marker the label out!
I'd say anyone who has a problem just mail them in, my turn around time has never been longer then a week!


----------



## huggablesecret (May 7, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

Quote:

  B2M applies to pro pans only, not pans that you've depotted.  
 
Ta, I have a couple of used ones I dont want lol


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 7, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

It's my understanding that they don't take back empty METAL pans because there's nothing they can do with them.  They can only melt down the plastic housing and glass jars i.e. fluidlines/nail polishes.  So that doesn't make any sense to me.  Thats the way it was always explained to me.  I've even had MAs encourage me to depot since LE shadows don't come in pans and I like to use palettes for transportability.  It's never been allowed for empty pans even if they're pro-pans with magnets to be recycled.


----------



## soleil1109 (May 7, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadPrincess* 

 
_My freestanding stores take anything back so far I haven't had a problem but most of the time I will mail mine directly to Mac for B2M.
I've never had a problem with mailing them either & I have sent in packaging that I cut in half to get the rest of the product out & sent in pots with no middles at all!I like mailing them the best because it's hassle free, they send the boxes with the item plus they don't marker the label out!
I'd say anyone who has a problem just mail them in, my turn around time has never been longer then a week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Problem is, you only get lipsticks if you send them in directly to MAC. I like to get glosses and eyeshadows too! That's the rub.


----------



## choseck (May 7, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_It's my understanding that they don't take back empty METAL pans because there's nothing they can do with them.  They can only melt down the plastic housing and glass jars i.e. fluidlines/nail polishes.  So that doesn't make any sense to me.  Thats the way it was always explained to me.  I've even had MAs encourage me to depot since LE shadows don't come in pans and I like to use palettes for transportability.  It's never been allowed for empty pans even if they're pro-pans with magnets to be recycled._

 
the last time i was at my freestanding store the MA said to me as i was buying pro-pan shadows 'you know you can use these for recycling 
B2M as well.' to which I said.. 'Oh, so you can just bring in that empty pan?' to which she said 'yep'

so you can use empty pans with the magnet for B2M.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (May 7, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

i don't depot anything so i don't know about them refusing that. but, at my counter they never even check the empties when you're there! out of about 10 times they only made me sign the sheet-thingy where it has your name, number, and lipstick you chose once. someone could totally get away with trading a somewhat similar brand. one thing that sux is at counters you can only get a lipstick not something ya really need like eyeshadow or lipglass. o well, i'll take what i can get.


----------



## calbear (May 7, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

For everyone that 'would never' try to get over there are at least 3 people who are trying it.  Trying to use non-mac items for b2m, having every excuse in the book for why that pan doesn't have the label and magnet, only returning  half the item like the bottle w/o the cap and coming in the next day trying to use the cap on the b2m saying the bottle broke.  And those are the people who make a scene and argue and to eliminate the drama some manager let's it go.  

So I can really understand why the stricter rules on b2m at various locations.  People will try to get over whenever they see an opportunity and free makeup is a good one.


----------



## styrch (May 7, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

I am super confused here. Are we saying:

1) "pans" as in the plastic bit that we pop out then melt or otherwise damage slightly to get the metal pan out? 

or

2) "pans" as in the metal thing only?

I haven't had a problem with not returning the metal part but I never have had a problem returning the plastic put back together. Of course, I don't think they've really checked for the metal part.


----------



## BlahWah (May 7, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *styrch* 

 
_I am super confused here. Are we saying:

1) "pans" as in the plastic bit that we pop out then melt or otherwise damage slightly to get the metal pan out? 

or

2) "pans" as in the metal thing only?

I haven't had a problem with not returning the metal part but I never have had a problem returning the plastic put back together. Of course, I don't think they've really checked for the metal part._

 

The metal things.  =D

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *choseck* 

 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
It's my understanding that they don't take back empty METAL pans because there's nothing they can do with them.  They can only melt down the plastic housing and glass jars i.e. fluidlines/nail polishes.  So that doesn't make any sense to me.  Thats the way it was always explained to me.  I've even had MAs encourage me to depot since LE shadows don't come in pans and I like to use palettes for transportability.  It's never been allowed for empty pans even if they're pro-pans with magnets to be recycled.

 
the last time i was at my freestanding store the MA said to me as i was buying pro-pan shadows 'you know you can use these for recycling 
B2M as well.' to which I said.. 'Oh, so you can just bring in that empty pan?' to which she said 'yep'

so you can use empty pans with the magnet for B2M._

 
I was told the same thing as choseck, pretty much every time I go to either the freestanding or pro stores.  The pro pans also have the b2m symbol on the back of the packaging as well as the sticker on the magnet.


----------



## MiCHiE (May 7, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

Aren't the pans aluminum? They can be recycled. And, they do have the recycling symbol on the sticker.


----------



## sharronmarie (May 8, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadPrincess* 

 
_My freestanding stores take anything back so far I haven't had a problem but most of the time I will mail mine directly to Mac for B2M.
I've never had a problem with mailing them either & I have sent in packaging that I cut in half to get the rest of the product out & sent in pots with no middles at all!I like mailing them the best because it's hassle free, they send the boxes with the item plus they don't marker the label out!
I'd say anyone who has a problem just mail them in, my turn around time has never been longer then a week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Mine does too. I asked my fav MA and she said they accept them, so i turned in my depotted containers for moonflower and fertile with no problem


----------



## eco (May 8, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

I did B2M at the pro store in ny, and at the macy's counter in poughkeepsie.  At the PRO store, I returned some depotted eyeshadow pots (the plastic part) along with various other items (empty shadesticks, empty wipes, empty foundations) and had NO problem whatsoever.  The MA simply counted them, and didn't even make a funny look or mention they were depotted.  I got 2 eyeshadows for 12 empties.  

At macy's I returned all empty eyeshadows, and got a free lipstick (they don't give e/s & l/g), no problems there either.  

I do agree that it is totally the discretion of the ma/manager.  I also do B2M when I buy a lot.... maybe that makes it smoother... to see that i'm spending 100+ on mac while i'm there.  

The very first time I b2m'd, I wanted to get "Blonde on Blonde" l/s from Amuse, and I was told it was LE and I wasn't allowed, that I had to get something from the perm. collection, so I did, and I didn't hassle the MA at all.  

More recently, I got a barbie makeover, bought a ton of mu, and asked for "sweet and single" l/s (LE).... and the manager was the one helping me that day, and she didn't hesitate at all.


----------



## iamgrape1119 (May 8, 2007)

*Re: can gratis count as B2M?*

Thank you everyone!


----------



## contrabassoon (May 8, 2007)

*Re: can gratis count as B2M?*

So, what are gratis?


----------



## ette (May 8, 2007)

*Re: can gratis count as B2M?*

Gratis are free products you get at update or from the new collections because MAC requires employees to wear the latest colors. They are marked differently then regular products.


----------



## MACisME (May 8, 2007)

*Re: can gratis count as B2M?*

i would never risk a MAC position over this. but its great to know for anyone who does work at MAC


----------



## brokenplaything (May 9, 2007)

*Re: can gratis count as B2M?*

yeah i heard iof a girl from my city getting fired over it..she gave them away to her friend....honestly..not worth it..hehe it's good to know hey?


----------



## dmenchi (May 11, 2007)

*Re: B2M  might cost you more than you think...*

I just posted it just for fun-i comletly understand the benefit of having single pots. 
also i realized that depotted shadows are much more prone to damage ,compared to pro pans IMO.


----------



## coachkitten (May 12, 2007)

*Re: B2M  might cost you more than you think...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dmenchi* 

 
_I just posted it just for fun-i comletly understand the benefit of having single pots. 
also i realized that depotted shadows are much more prone to damage ,compared to pro pans IMO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think that it is an interesting topic.  I am a huge fan of the pots but it is interesting to hear why other people depott, like pots, or pans.

I have only gone through enough products once to get a back to MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is hard to get through it all.


----------



## whiteflorals (May 12, 2007)

*Re: B2M  might cost you more than you think...*

This is a great thread - I loved reading about all the opinions on eyeshadow packaging cos I'm really new to this. I didn't know about the pro pans when I started with eyeshadows, so what I have are in pots. Just wondering for the pro-pan palettes, are they sturdy and good for travelling with?


----------



## astronaut (May 12, 2007)

*Re: B2M  might cost you more than you think...*

Oh don't give me that hippie recycle to save the earth crap, I just want my free lipglass! Gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme!


----------



## charismaticlime (May 12, 2007)

*Re: B2M  might cost you more than you think...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_But I wanted to point out that you have to take into account the cost of a palette, too._

 
Here in Canada, each pro pan is 12.50CAD.  I bought my first 15-pan palette sometime before January, which was 14.50CAD.  12.50 x 15 (= 187.50) + 14.50 = 202.00CAD

I honestly have no idea how much the 4-pan palette costs, but I'm going to *assume* for now it's 7.50CAD.  15 eyeshadows would require four 4-pan palettes, thus 4 x 7.50 (= 30.00) + 187.50 = 217.50CAD

If I purchase eyeshadows in pot form, it's 16.50CAD.  16.50 x 15 = 247.50CAD

I don't think the cost of purchasing either palettes accounts as a major factor vs. purchasing eyeshadows in pot form.


Overall I prefer using pro pans over pots, not only because it's cheaper, but it takes up less space when it's in a palette, and I don't have to scramble through my makeup drawer to find a particular colour.  Like others, I purchase e/s in pot form when it's LE, and I don't depot, for I fear that it might shatter in the process.

I guess if you purchase pro pans and happen to use them for B2M, you save some money (considering how much cheaper it is than the l/s, l/g, and e/s that they offer as their thanks for recycling).


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Well, it's like bringing back half a product....Like a Studio Fix without the lid for example. It's 6 whole containers. MAC is doing this because you can easily count ONE product as 2 containers ( blush container AND the pan (that you have depotted)).This doesn't count as 2 but one empty container.
 One day you bring back the empty container, and the next day the pan, which is basically like stealing from the company. 
MAC wants to at least know you used the product up or , if not, you're bringing the entire thing for the B2M and not using 2 containers that you bought for the price of one. 
Seems logical to me._

 
But its not logical because it's easy to distinguish tin pans from depotted items v. pro pans.  It's idiotic.


----------



## minerva (May 13, 2007)

*Re: B2M  might cost you more than you think...*

This is exactly what I thought, so I began to buy pro pans.. then, when my MA was ringing me up, I asked her if pro pans counted towards B2Ms, and she said yes! Everything except brushes, lashes and pencil stubs count. I was so happy!


----------



## tricky (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

Last time I went to MAC Pro in L.A. (this was March or April of this year) the manager there took back my depotted pots. So if he takes them back, seems like everone else should as well. Luckily I have never had a problem with B2M'ing depotted pots. But as was stated above, sometimes the SA you are dealing with is just being anal about it. If that's the case I would try going to another MAC location to do your B2M.


----------



## choseck (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

Basically what it comes down to, and no matter where you go be it a restaurant, store, etc there are rules, but you're going to get employees who will 'bend' the rules and just don't care.

MAC probably (I say probably because I don't 100% know) that they aren't supposed to take de-potted shadows.  Some MAs are going to follow this - others probably don't give a rats ass and will let you get away with it.

It would be nice if it were a universal thing, but it isn't.  If you get away with it and can do it - great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - but then don't be surprised if the next time you don't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can see where you'd be pissed - but if its a rule, its a rule.  Just be lucky you were at one time able to get away with it.

Er, hope that made sense


----------



## astronaut (May 13, 2007)

*Re: B2M  might cost you more than you think...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *minerva* 

 
_This is exactly what I thought, so I began to buy pro pans.. then, when my MA was ringing me up, I asked her if pro pans counted towards B2Ms, and she said yes! Everything except brushes, lashes and pencil stubs count. I was so happy!_

 
I heard the plastic part of the lashes do count...


----------



## rosquared (May 14, 2007)

*Re: B2M  might cost you more than you think...*

yeah.. nowadays i only buy e/s in pots when i get them from cco's.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (May 15, 2007)

*Re: B2M  might cost you more than you think...*

Sometimes I prefer pots if it's a color I use often and will carry around sometimes. Like carbon, woodwinked, etc.


----------



## melliquor (May 15, 2007)

*Re: B2M  might cost you more than you think...*

I will never depot again.  It was so hard and I damaged a few of them.  I am p***ed.  From now on, pans only and LE stuff... I will never depot.


----------



## yakkoooew (May 15, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*






 I'm worried now because I am going to try to B2M for Fertile today after work, and my empty stash today includes 3 or 4 depotted shadows (yes, the black parts, not the pans).

I would think that MAC would encourage the depotting because they never release LE e/s in the pro pan form, and they always want to sell their empty pallettes as well.  It's unfortunate that at some point people started trying to B2M the depotted metal pans to "double-dip" their B2M, because it is apparent that honest people are getting the disadvantage because of it.

I haven't had any trouble before, but this will only be my 2nd B2M using depotted shadows, so I will have to let you know.

Can you really use the empty Wipes container for B2M???  I have one but I am too embarrassed to try to use it, LOL!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, I haven't had any trouble yet getting LE items for B2M, but I have heard that mentioned before, so I would imagine maybe it is by the manager's discretion or perhaps depending on how much you purchase otherwise, or maybe their inventory of LE items available.


----------



## charismaticlime (May 16, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

I know this is gonna sound ridiculous, but can I B2M a pigment jar?  I already used up my Melon pigment and I'm not looking to sell it or use it for storing other pigments once it's finished.


----------



## ginger9 (May 16, 2007)

*Re: B2M  might cost you more than you think...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *charismaticlime* 

 
_I honestly have no idea how much the 4-pan palette costs, but I'm going to *assume* for now it's 7.50CAD.  15 eyeshadows would require four 4-pan palettes, thus 4 x 7.50 (= 30.00) + 187.50 = 217.50CAD_

 
The 4-pan palettes are 4.99 cad, so total cost would come out to 207.46cad. I have both 15 and 4, I like the 4-pan for compactness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PhonyBaloney500* 

 
_Sometimes I prefer pots if it's a color I use often and will carry around sometimes. Like carbon, woodwinked, etc._

 
I Agree! Also for my absolute LOVES and HG e/s I prefer my babies in their little homes


----------



## BlahWah (May 16, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *charismaticlime* 

 
_I know this is gonna sound ridiculous, but can I B2M a pigment jar?  I already used up my Melon pigment and I'm not looking to sell it or use it for storing other pigments once it's finished._

 
Yep, totally doable.  Vials, tho, are a different issue... I think you need all the vials from that collection to equal 1 B2M item.


----------



## GreekChick (May 16, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_But its not logical because it's easy to distinguish tin pans from depotted items v. pro pans.  It's idiotic._

 
The original post said that she didn't understand why they don't take back depotted pots. I said it's normal because a pot (an entire pot) counts as 1 item. You can't just bring back 1 depotted pan, and 1 empty container and make it count as 2 items for the B2M. It's not 2 items you have purchased separately, it's something you bought once. 

Let's just clarify: 6 items means 6 purchased items, that are empty or that you are no longer using (eye and lip pencils that you sharpen do not count).


----------



## c00ki312 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *charismaticlime* 

 
_I know this is gonna sound ridiculous, but can I B2M a pigment jar?  I already used up my Melon pigment and I'm not looking to sell it or use it for storing other pigments once it's finished._

 
ive never b2m'd in my life lol but wont the ma's just think youve poured the p/g into another jar? coz for me, p/g take 4eva 2 use up even a 1/4 of it!


----------



## FrazzledOne (May 19, 2007)

*Back 2 MAC by mail?*

I would like to get some free shadows, hopefully the matte ones when they come out, but the nearest stand alone it 2 1/2 hours away. Can I get Back2MAC if I send the empties by mail?


----------



## ritchieramone (May 19, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC by mail?*

This won't really answer your question properly as I'm in the UK, but I regularly mail empties back to the London pro store (which is their mail order base too) for B2M lipsticks.

I always include a note with my phone number so they can call for card details to charge return postage, but they never call - I just get a parcel with lovely free MAC a few days later.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 19, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC by mail?*

I think you can only get lipsticks when you do it by mail.


----------



## noahlowryfan (May 19, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC by mail?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_I think you can only get lipsticks when you do it by mail._

 
yes you can only get lipsticks when you do B2M by mail.


----------



## kashleigh80 (May 19, 2007)

*How long for B2M by mail?*

I'm new to the whole B2M thing.  I live pretty far away from the nearest store.  Wondering if anyone has sent their Back to MAC stuff in by mail and how long it took to get your free lippie? Also, how "empty" does the packaging need to be- does mostly used up count?


----------



## pinkfeet (May 20, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_The original post said that she didn't understand why they don't take back depotted pots. I said it's normal because a pot (an entire pot) counts as 1 item. You can't just bring back 1 depotted pan, and 1 empty container and make it count as 2 items for the B2M. It's not 2 items you have purchased separately, it's something you bought once. 

Let's just clarify: 6 items means 6 purchased items, that are empty or that you are no longer using (eye and lip pencils that you sharpen do not count)._

 
Yes I think the OP understands that, I went back and read her post which is below :

She is not trying to return 36 items 2x, just the empties without the pan, the point we ALL trying to make here is that the wonderful world of MAC can distinguish between a depotted pan and a MAC made pan if you will. Get it? 

So since most items these days at MAC are LE you cant barely buy any items in pan form, blushes or e/s, and thus we depot and return the empties, now if MAC will stop issuing all these LE's, we might not be in a mad mad rush to purshase all this makeup we cant possibly use up in order to return properly with the PAN inside it. 

So MAC is ripping us off, not taking our empties without the pan, and releasing way too many LE's. On going cycle. 


***I went into the free-standing MAC store today in Fashion Valley (San Diego) with 36 empties and they gave me back the containers of blush that I had depotted. They said that they were no longer accepting containers of blush and/or eyeshadow WITHOUT the pan IN it! Anyone heard anything about this? She told me I could bring back the containers once I used up all the blush and had the pans with them.

What a rip! What difference does it make whether it has the pan or not? Point is, I bought the stuff and I'm bringing the containers back to recycle them.

So my question is, is this happening just at this particular store, or is this a new rule?***


----------



## StphVal (May 20, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

That is actually weird. Our freestanding store over here accepts them like crazy, I can bring as many as I want and they never refused them. In fact the MA and the manager there know that I just buy the pot and depot them. But like others have said some store's are a pain in the booooty and are super strict...are there any other mac stores around you that you might be able to take your empties to??


----------



## StphVal (May 20, 2007)

*Re: boxes for B2M?*

Just what's inside the box can be b2m. If you take them with boxes like I did the first time I b2m they'll just toss the boxes out.


----------



## lara (May 20, 2007)

*Re: boxes for B2M?*

Quote:

  Most primary packaging of M·A·C products is accepted as Back to M·A·C "currency." M·A·C does not accept the following as a part of the program:

1. *Secondary packaging of any sort [paper box, plastic/cellophane wrapper, shopping bags, etc.]*
2. Samples [sample containers, special/trial size products for promotional/seasonal kits]
3. Cosmetic applicators/tools [disposables, puffs, sponges, scissors, spatulas, swabs, sharpeners, tweezers, curlers]
4. Accessories [bags, belts, makeup cases, lashes, Blot Film].  
 
I don't think any more needs to be added to this discussion.


----------



## charismaticlime (May 20, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_ive never b2m'd in my life lol but wont the ma's just think youve poured the p/g into another jar? coz for me, p/g take 4eva 2 use up even a 1/4 of it!_

 
I hope they don't, cause I pressed it into an eyeshadow, mixed it into my lipglass, and dumped the rest into my CG Tru Blend loose blush (which was too pink).  I know the last one sounds crazy, but I honestly got sick of keeping it around untouched - I might as well make some use out of the whole jar.


----------



## FrazzledOne (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC by mail?*

Even a stand alone where you can get shadows, lipsticks, and lipglass? That is odd. Maybe each store is different, I should call to make sure


----------



## FrazzledOne (May 20, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadPrincess* 

 
_My freestanding stores take anything back so far I haven't had a problem but most of the time I will mail mine directly to Mac for B2M.
I've never had a problem with mailing them either & I have sent in packaging that I cut in half to get the rest of the product out & sent in pots with no middles at all!I like mailing them the best because it's hassle free, they send the boxes with the item plus they don't marker the label out!
I'd say anyone who has a problem just mail them in, my turn around time has never been longer then a week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
When you mail your back 2 MAC to the freestanding store, do you only get a lipstick or can you get a lipglass and/or eye shadows too? I am getting different answers to this, or is this another "depends on the store" thing?


----------



## BlahWah (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC by mail?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FrazzledOne* 

 
_Even a stand alone where you can get shadows, lipsticks, and lipglass? That is odd. Maybe each store is different, I should call to make sure_

 
Y ou don't send the empties to your closest store but to a particular location which handles b2m.  Off the website, the location to send it to is:

In the U.S.:
Back to M·A·C
c/o USA Fulfillment
313 Talbot Blvd.
Chestertown, MD 21620 

It only notes lipstick available with no mention of shadow or gloss (os Slimshines!), which is too bad, but again, we should be thankful for the program nonetheless.  HTH!


----------



## GreekChick (May 22, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkfeet* 

 
_Yes I think the OP understands that, I went back and read her post which is below :

She is not trying to return 36 items 2x, just the empties without the pan, the point we ALL trying to make here is that the wonderful world of MAC can distinguish between a depotted pan and a MAC made pan if you will. Get it? 

So since most items these days at MAC are LE you cant barely buy any items in pan form, blushes or e/s, and thus we depot and return the empties, now if MAC will stop issuing all these LE's, we might not be in a mad mad rush to purshase all this makeup we cant possibly use up in order to return properly with the PAN inside it. 

So MAC is ripping us off, not taking our empties without the pan, and releasing way too many LE's. On going cycle. 


***I went into the free-standing MAC store today in Fashion Valley (San Diego) with 36 empties and they gave me back the containers of blush that I had depotted. They said that they were no longer accepting containers of blush and/or eyeshadow WITHOUT the pan IN it! Anyone heard anything about this? She told me I could bring back the containers once I used up all the blush and had the pans with them.

What a rip! What difference does it make whether it has the pan or not? Point is, I bought the stuff and I'm bringing the containers back to recycle them.

So my question is, is this happening just at this particular store, or is this a new rule?***_

 

Yes, I'm aware of that. I was responding to Twinkle_Twinkle's comment regarding my explanation to the original poster.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 23, 2007)

*Can we Back2MAC for Slimshines??*

At freestanding stores?  I know when the Chromeglasses launched (which were LE) my store allowed recycling for those.  And I really wanna get one, I finally have enough empties for 3!


----------



## Macnarsandlove (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Can we Back2MAC for Slimshines??*

Yes you can cause I did. I also saw a post on here and someone did a livechat and the mac representative also stated you can B2M for slimshines since they are considered a lipstick.


----------



## BlahWah (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Can we Back2MAC for Slimshines??*

YES! and I did!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I wish I knew earlier b/c I could've b2m'd 3 too but only found out with my last one.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Can we Back2MAC for Slimshines??*

thanks =)


----------



## princess (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Can we Back2MAC for Slimshines??*

I think you can, I read about a few people who B2M for them. But I think it is not applicable outside the US, at least from where I am, they do not allow it.


----------



## shabdebaz (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Can we Back2MAC for Slimshines??*

We are B2M'ing Slimshines here!


----------



## princess (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Can we Back2MAC for Slimshines??*

Lucky you! We are not even allowed to B2M for anything other than lipstick _yet_.


----------



## Aussiechick28 (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Can we Back2MAC for Slimshines??*

I tried to B2M on Sunday for a slimshine at the Valley Fair store, and was told that I couldn't because the Slimshines are $0.50 more expensive than the regular lipsticks or shadows etc.   I ended up getting a shadow instead and just buying the lipstick. 

So maybe it's based on the store, given that other people have said they could do it?


----------



## Aussiechick28 (May 23, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

I just B2Md on sunday at the Valley Fair (San Jose) store.  I used all my depotted Strange Hybrid stuff. I always put my groups of 6 into ziplock bags when i take them back, and she didn't even look at the bag, before she put it into the whole in the wall. 

It seems like it's up to the discretion of the store manager, as I've also done the same thing at the Hillsdale store, and they too haven't ever taken the pots out of the ziploc bag to 'examine' them.


----------



## lah_knee (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Can we Back2MAC for Slimshines??*

you can too... they told us at update that you can b2m for them


----------



## ductapemyheartt (May 23, 2007)

*back2mac.*

can someone please explain the rules of back2mac for me? i have heard many different things...and am k ind of confused. lol. 

thanks. 

:]


----------



## BlahWah (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Can we Back2MAC for Slimshines??*

^ When I asked the MA she checked with her manager, who went to the back to check whatever head office would have said and said yes.  It may be that the MA doesn't know yet that it's doable.  I thought it was too good to be true to b2m for a Slimshine b/c of the price, but the manager confirmed in front of me.  =D


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 23, 2007)

*Re: back2mac.*

Return six empty (or unwanted) plastic/glass containers and get a free lipstick, including specially packaged and excluding Viva Glams. Sample jars do not count towards Back 2 MAC. The only items that I can think of that do not count towards B2M are sharpen-able eyeliner pencils and lip liners.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 23, 2007)

*Re: back2mac.*

A search of MAC Chat provided these responses: 

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...&highlight=b2m

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...&highlight=b2m

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...&highlight=b2m

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...&highlight=b2m

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...&highlight=b2m

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...&highlight=b2m

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...&highlight=b2m

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...&highlight=b2m

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...&highlight=b2m

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...&highlight=b2m

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...&highlight=b2m

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...&highlight=b2m

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...&highlight=b2m

These were from the first 4 pages of the search.  There are 11 pages of search results that mention Back to MAC.  Kindly take the time to do a search to eliminate duplicate postings. 

Thank you


----------



## calbear (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Can we Back2MAC for Slimshines??*

When they first launched we were told no you couldn't b2m for them but a memo finally came down saying yes.  So perhaps that counter just hadn't gotten the memo yet.

(breaking my rule and talking to MAC Pixie after the blue lipliner incident ;-)


----------



## stickles (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Can we Back2MAC for Slimshines??*

They said no for singapore. boo! They also said no for any LE lipsticks.


----------



## LuvBeMac (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Can we Back2MAC for Slimshines??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stickles* 

 
_They said no for singapore. boo! They also said no for any LE lipsticks._

 
You mean LE is for different packaging right like barbie, moonbathe etc..


----------



## BlahWah (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Can we Back2MAC for Slimshines??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuvBeMac* 

 
_You mean LE is for different packaging right like barbie, moonbathe etc.._

 
=T Some counters/stores don't allow LE's even if they're in regular packaging, like Danse or Strange Hybrid, tho I think that's been happening less lately.  And special packaging wasn't allowed before but it is now, at least for lipsticks (see live chat here).  I b2m'd 2 Barbie lipsticks no problem!


----------



## AlliSwan (May 25, 2007)

*Re: Can we Back2MAC for Slimshines??*

This is soooo GD frustrating. I tried to B2M (and had specifically saved empties for Slimshine) and was told no because they were LE. That's fine if that's the rule, but it seems so arbitrary and not communicated by the head dogs of MAC what is and is not allowed.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Can we Back2MAC for Slimshines??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *calbear* 

 
_When they first launched we were told no you couldn't b2m for them but a memo finally came down saying yes.  So perhaps that counter just hadn't gotten the memo yet.

(breaking my rule and talking to MAC Pixie after the blue lipliner incident ;-)_

 

haha blue lipliner, that was NOT me.  That was a friend.  I had such pretty colors picked out for her and she RUINED my work.  i was ashamed of it, I didn't want her to tell anybody i'd done it, I'd never see another freelance client again!


ugh she's STILL doing that.  blooz eyekohl and cyber lipstick...nasty.


----------



## user79 (May 28, 2007)

*Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

From MACcosmetics.com:
 Quote:

  Back to M·A·C Program

As a part of a pro-environment commitment to recycle/reuse waste, M·A·C recycles its primary packaging through the Back to M·A·C Program. M·A·C encourages our customers to return primary packaging of many M·A·C products to M·A·C counters. This packaging is then forwarded to appropriate recycling centers. By returning six (6) M·A·C primary packaging containers to a M·A·C counter, you will receive a free M·A·C Lipstick of your choice [except for the Viva Glams]. This is how we thank you for helping the environment through recycling.

Most primary packaging of M·A·C products is accepted as Back to M·A·C "currency." M·A·C does not accept the following as a part of the program:

    * Secondary packaging of any sort [paper box, plastic/cellophane wrapper, shopping bags, etc.]
    * Samples [sample containers, special/trial size products for promotional/seasonal kits]
    * Cosmetic applicators/tools [disposables, puffs, sponges, scissors, spatulas, swabs, sharpeners, tweezers, curlers]
    * Accessories [bags, belts, makeup cases, lashes, Blot Film]

In addition to our "Back to M·A·C Program," M·A·C uses minimal packaging and recycled paper to paperboard packaging in our offices, manufacturing and distribution facilities. Vegetable-based inks are used for printing whenever possible. At M·A·C we share your concerns about the environment and we are continually looking for ways to address those concerns while providing our customers with complete product satisfaction and safety.  
 
Can I take my eyeshadow/blush pots in for Back2MAC despite having depotted? What if I'm missing the inner piece that held the pan/what if the inner piece is melted?

Yes, you can return the containers for Back2MAC despite having depotted. This includes if you do not have the inner piece, or if the inner piece is melted.

Do they have to be empty?
No, items do not have to be empty.

For all your B2M program questions, please refer to THIS THREAD.

You may also check the Specktra FAQ forum for further frequently asked questions.


----------



## calbear (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Can we Back2MAC for Slimshines??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_haha blue lipliner, that was NOT me.  That was a friend.  I had such pretty colors picked out for her and she RUINED my work.  i was ashamed of it, I didn't want her to tell anybody i'd done it, I'd never see another freelance client again!


ugh she's STILL doing that.  blooz eyekohl and cyber lipstick...nasty._

 
HA! ...NO! I'm mad at you for jinxing me.  After reading your post the VERY next day someone came in and did that.  You made this happen to me. YOU YOU YOU!!!!   I had never heard of that  and you put that into the universe to come back tome with a vengenace.


----------



## blueangel1023 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

It really depends on the MA or manager. Sometimes one MA will tell you one thing, and another would say something else. Usually at MAC freestanding stores, I have NO problem whatsoever with doing B2M. 

Just a couple of days ago, I decided to do one at Macy's dpt store. They actually had 2 MAC counters at opposite sides of the mall. Anywho, I went to the smaller counter since there was less people. I asked her whether I could do B2M on Rubia l/s. Being that it was LE she said I couldn't and they were all sold out anyway. Being that I usually was able to get LE e/s and l/s at freestanding stores, I thought it was a bit iffy on what the MA said...So, I went to the bigger MAC counter on the opposite side of MACY's. I asked the MA the same question, and not only did they have the Rubia l/s available, she let me do B2M for it. 

It all boils down to who knows what they're doing, and every MAC store has their own guidelines/rules. I agree with the others on trying a different MAC store or counter, because it doesn't hurt to try. Eventually it'll work out to your advantage


----------



## MisStarrlight (May 29, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

As far as I know, you're not supposed to be able to B2M e/s pans (disposable or not).  The B2M policy reads "plastic or glass".  So if there is anyone that has turned back in a pan let me know.

And with the depotted stuff-I was told that they just pop out the pan before they can recycle it anyway so it doesn't matter if they're there or not.  I have never been told that we couldn't accept pots w/o the pans (and honestly, I don't ever check).


----------



## Bernadette (May 29, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

I started my basic training today here in the San Diego region. I asked the head trainer about the B2M policy.
She said you CAN return plastic containers with the pans missing and you can also return the pro pans!
She also seemed surprised and concerned about anyone turning away any of these items. If these items are declined you should contact a manager or go up the chain from there if necessary.
As the trainer said, if you are using enough product to have six empties, you are obviously a loyal customer and should be appreciated. Another trainer also pointed out that when it comes to depoted plastics, you are either going to return them now or later so there shouldn't be a difference.
These trainers are the first to know about rules and policies, after all, they are there to teach the to the artists. If they say this I can't imagine the policy is any different in any other regions.

As far as people saying these types of rules are up to the discretion of individual managers or that each stores policy varies, that should never be the case. These types of things are up to the brand and if someone is doing something differently, it's their mistake and they should be corrected.


----------



## hockeygirl4413 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

I have a question can I return one of the brush cleaner bottle for B2M?  Any help would be great.  Thanks


----------



## Bernadette (May 29, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hockeygirl4413* 

 
_I have a question can I return one of the brush cleaner bottle for B2M?  Any help would be great.  Thanks_

 
Yes.
Does anyone know of any containers that _can't_ be returned? I'm going to go look in my book and see if it says anything.


----------



## rouquinne (May 30, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* 

 
_...I asked her whether I could do B2M on Rubia l/s. Being that it was LE she said I couldn't and they were all sold out anyway. Being that I usually was able to get LE e/s and l/s at freestanding stores, I thought it was a bit iffy on what the MA said...So, I went to the bigger MAC counter on the opposite side of MACY's. I asked the MA the same question, and not only did they have the Rubia l/s available, she let me do B2M for it._

 
it's my understanding that you cannot do B2M on LE items that have special packaging - so i couldn't use my stash of empties for the Raquel lippies that i wanted.

you can do B2M on LE items in regular MAC packaging.


----------



## captodometer (May 30, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*



yakkoooew said:


> Can you really use the empty Wipes container for B2M???  I have one but I am too embarrassed to try to use it, LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlahWah (May 30, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rouquinne* 

 
_it's my understanding that you cannot do B2M on LE items that have special packaging - so i couldn't use my stash of empties for the Raquel lippies that i wanted.

you can do B2M on LE items in regular MAC packaging._

 
Actually, you can.  This has been debated and clarified, especially around the Icon 2007 and Barbie releases.  I did a MAC live chat myself, along with other members, to make sure about this, and have b2m'd for 2 Barbie items.  So confusing, I know, like the depotted shadows, but that's the final word!

On a side note, she shouldn't have been refused for Rubia because it wasn't in special packaging, at least from what I've seen in picitures (unfortunately not in person!).


----------



## rouquinne (May 30, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

thanks, blah, i am now going "GRRRRRR...." because i have *18* empties and i wanted 2 Raquel lippies and was told "no".

and i remember talking about doing that here before the collection went on sale and everyone telling me i couldn't do it either....

thanks for the link, i'm printing it out and taking it with me to get a Moonbathe lippie tomorrow!


----------



## BlahWah (May 30, 2007)

*Re: NEW B2M Rule???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rouquinne* 

 
_thanks, blah, i am now going "GRRRRRR...." because i have *18* empties and i wanted 2 Raquel lippies and was told "no".

and i remember talking about doing that here before the collection went on sale and everyone telling me i couldn't do it either....

thanks for the link, i'm printing it out and taking it with me to get a Moonbathe lippie tomorrow!




_

 
I know, it bugs me when I hear stories of customers getting rejected, although I understand there may be miscommunication or a few bad apples making it hard for the rest of us.  I took the email with me too, but fortunately didn't have to use it.  Good luck!


----------



## lara (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Addendum: depotted eyeshadow pots are not accepted at all locations - if you have any doubts, contact your local store and find out whether they accept depotted items or not.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 9, 2007)

*Back to MAC policy!!!*

So I depotted 11 eyeshadows today and then I try to back to mac them BUT NO they don't take them without the metal pan. Seriously every store should have the same policy.

I'm kinda pissed, just a warning before you depot call your local counter.


----------



## c00ki312 (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Back to MAC policy!!!*

yeah they should. thats why i dont b2m coz i can never finish a load of eyeshadows before the end of this millenium and if i depot im scared they wont take them.


----------



## archangeli (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Back to MAC policy!!!*

I went to 2 freestanding stores last week with my depotted e/s pots and redeemed them for new eyeshadows and didn't have any problem with this policy. (I had to visit 2 stores because one was sold out of a colour I wanted)

In facts one of the S/A's made a comment like "wow, you really got that pan out of there" and we chatted for a few minutes about different depotting methods o_0"


----------



## lobsteriffic (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Back to MAC policy!!!*

I haven't had any problems returning them at my counter either...


----------



## flossy (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Back to MAC policy!!!*

It's always a good idea to call! The freestanding store near me accepted my depotted shadows with no problem, though I know some don't.


----------



## claresauntie (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Back to MAC policy!!!*

I have never been told not to take back depotted shadows. That's so incredible that someone would turn you away for that!


----------



## amoona (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Back to MAC policy!!!*

We're not supposed to take depotted eyeshadows, thats what I've recently been told. It's the MAC rule but you can get away with it a lot because most people wont check to see. But they're making it kinda a big deal now. I just recently heard that we can't take them like that.


----------



## rouquinne (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Back to MAC policy!!!*

^^^  we've had several threads about this over the past few months and Bernadette posted this on May 29th of this year:

*I started my basic training today here in the San Diego region. I asked the head trainer about the B2M policy.
She said you CAN return plastic containers with the pans missing and you can also return the pro pans!
She also seemed surprised and concerned about anyone turning away any of these items. If these items are declined you should contact a manager or go up the chain from there if necessary.
As the trainer said, if you are using enough product to have six empties, you are obviously a loyal customer and should be appreciated. Another trainer also pointed out that when it comes to depoted plastics, you are either going to return them now or later so there shouldn't be a difference.
These trainers are the first to know about rules and policies, after all, they are there to teach the to the artists. If they say this I can't imagine the policy is any different in any other regions.

As far as people saying these types of rules are up to the discretion of individual managers or that each stores policy varies, that should never be the case. These types of things are up to the brand and if someone is doing something differently, it's their mistake and they should be corrected.*

it's in the MAC Chat forum.


----------



## mslips (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

so can you return 6 depotted shadows for a mineralize eye shadow?


----------



## lara (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mslips* 

 
_so can you return 6 depotted shadows for a mineralize eye shadow?_

 
Call your local store to check.

My gut feeling would be no, you can't get a mineralized eyeshadow with B2M. Standard products only.


----------



## Susan (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mslips* 

 
_so can you return 6 depotted shadows for a mineralize eye shadow?_

 
Someone on LJ did a live chat and posted it today, and was told that you can do B2M to get a mineralized eyeshadow.  I am hopeful, but will only believe it when I actually get them and see others getting them as well.  It may be another case of calling or asking at your specific MAC stand-alone store.
link


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 

 
_I take mine back empty. I usually throw away the melted part but I have taken a few in w/the melted part too. _

 
BUT do I need to put the eyeshadow pan back into the pot before I return it?
Or can I just take the empty de-panned pot with out the label on it since it's on my shadow in my palette??


----------



## littlemitzik (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

You just need the e/s pot, not the pan the e/s is in. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise.

My friend and I actually had the experience of a MAC SA refusing to take 6 e/s pot empties because they didn't have the pans w/ them, which was just pure BS. She even got her asst. mgr. to come out and refuse to take them. So my friend got mega pissed, asked for the DM's #, which they refused to give out b/c the chicken sh#@s were scared. 
  So my friend managed to go to Nordstrom on a day when the Bay Area and NW mgr. were there, and told them everything. They were pretty miffed to say the least, let her have whatever she wanted from Rushmetal and Flashtronic, and gave her their business cards and personal cell phone #s. I hope those 2 MAC SAs got what they were asking for.

 The moral of the story: Don't let a MAC SA tell you that the e/s pans are needed for a B2M, b/c it's just plain BS. She and I won't step in that FS anymore, in fact it kind of turned me off MAC for awhile. And if they give you attitude, just ask for Ashley's #. She's in charge of the NW US region and big on CS.


----------



## dmenchi (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: B2M  might cost you more than you think...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Oh don't give me that hippie recycle to save the earth crap, I just want my free lipglass! Gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 










your honest! And Crazy!


----------



## dmenchi (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlemitzik* 

 
_You just need the e/s pot, not the pan the e/s is in. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise.

My friend and I actually had the experience of a MAC SA refusing to take 6 e/s pot empties because they didn't have the pans w/ them, which was just pure BS. She even got her asst. mgr. to come out and refuse to take them. So my friend got mega pissed, asked for the DM's #, which they refused to give out b/c the chicken sh#@s were scared. 
  So my friend managed to go to Nordstrom on a day when the Bay Area and NW mgr. were there, and told them everything. They were pretty miffed to say the least, let her have whatever she wanted from Rushmetal and Flashtronic, and gave her their business cards and personal cell phone #s. I hope those 2 MAC SAs got what they were asking for.

 The moral of the story: Don't let a MAC SA tell you that the e/s pans are needed for a B2M, b/c it's just plain BS. She and I won't step in that FS anymore, in fact it kind of turned me off MAC for awhile. And if they give you attitude, just ask for Ashley's #. She's in charge of the NW US region and big on CS._

 
It's really stupid that some accept it some don't. I acctually had a SA tell me they only need the silver pan , because that's the part they recycle- so when i asked about pro pans ,he said oh we can't accept those??? he obviously was a little confused! But it's true the whole "primary packaging' must be returned !


----------



## Navessa (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

i am not near a counter so i would be doing b2m via snail mail.  anyone have experience w/ it?  are they picky?  can i mail my depotted e/s for b2m?
thanks!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Navessa* 

 
_i am not near a counter so i would be doing b2m via snail mail.  anyone have experience w/ it?  are they picky?  can i mail my depotted e/s for b2m?
thanks!_

 
I do it by mail all the time and have very recently used the pots from my depotted e/s successfully.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

when they say bring back 6 empties, can i bring back like 1 of each item that can be B2M. (ex. 1 eyeshadow pan, 1 paint tube, 1 fix+ bottle, etc...)


----------



## rabideloise (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_when they say bring back 6 empties, can i bring back like 1 of each item that can be B2M. (ex. 1 eyeshadow pan, 1 paint tube, 1 fix+ bottle, etc...)_

 
Yes, I B2M'd with 2 shadesticks and 4 shadows and that worked fine. They didn't even look at them, as long as they're all MAC and not paper boxes, then you're fine


----------



## obbreb (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

I had 24 empties that I B2M today and the SA didn't even check it. I had them all in a MAC plastic bag and she just placed them in their recycling bin or something. I got my 4 In 3D lip glasses and I'm so happy!


----------



## Turquoise917 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Will they accept lipsticks that come in the old packaging?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turquoise917* 

 
_Will they accept lipsticks that come in the old packaging?_

 
Yes


----------



## sitasati (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

What about those teeny tiny eye pencils that are left over and you can't sharpen them anymore? Can those be returned too?


----------



## ellemarie (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Are nail polish bottles B2M-able?


----------



## Danapotter (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

*Dana: *Hello Amy!
*Amy: *Hello Dana!
*Dana: *Can Nail Lacquer bottles be used for b2m?
*Amy: *Yes, they definitely can!
*Dana: *Thank you very much!

Hope this helps!


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sitasati* 

 
_What about those teeny tiny eye pencils that are left over and you can't sharpen them anymore? Can those be returned too?_

 
nope.  only twist-up pencils.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

okay, i have a question and i hope i've asked it in the correct place and that someone will be able to help me out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



a year ago, an ma told me about B2M and said that pro pan refills counted.

then, six months ago, when i brought one in for B2M, another ma ( ma #1 no longer worked there) told me no, they do not count. but, i've saved them anyway. i know that a bunch of posters on this thread have gotten different responses for the stores around them.

i wanted to know if anyone has been able to B2M pro pan refills at any counters or freestanding stores in the NYC/Long Island area? even though the ma's at my store are nice, they're confusing.

also, has anyone to date had any luck mailing in pro pan refills and receiving lipsticks for B2M?

thanks guys


----------



## Babycakes (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 

 
_can I return lipglass with some of the color in it. Thx_

 

Yes you can..I tried to turn in depotted mac eyeshadows,and they wouldn't accept them @ the freestanding mac store,but did @ nordstroms..weird.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 

 
_can I return lipglass with some of the color in it. Thx_

 
containers do not have to be empty when you turn them in for b2m.


----------



## m4dswine (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Paint tubes can be returned can't they? I was in brighton the other week in the f/s store and they wouldn't take back the paint tube, saying they didn't accept it... I can't find anywhere that says they don't accept them... am going to take them to the counter in Plymouth tomorrow and I don't want to have to start an argument...


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *m4dswine* 

 
_Paint tubes can be returned can't they? I was in brighton the other week in the f/s store and they wouldn't take back the paint tube, saying they didn't accept it... I can't find anywhere that says they don't accept them... am going to take them to the counter in Plymouth tomorrow and I don't want to have to start an argument..._

 
they should accept them.  it is any glass, metal or plastic container, including paints and shadow pans.  if anyone has any problems, i would suggest emailing mac or live chatting with them, and print off the conversation of them saying this, then take it with you when you go in.  why it varys so much from location to location is beyond me.  my counter accepts paints, pans (even tho we don't sell them) fluidline, etc.  i don't know what the problem is.


----------



## starangel2383 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

exactly what is the size of the MAC eye shadow pans? is it 20mm or is it slightly larger?


----------



## Susan (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starangel2383* 

 
_exactly what is the size of the MAC eye shadow pans? is it 20mm or is it slightly larger?_

 
It is approximately 26mm.  *http://www.makeupresource.com/pans/*


----------



## starangel2383 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

thanks!


----------



## Danapotter (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silverbelle282* 

 
_okay, i have a question and i hope i've asked it in the correct place and that someone will be able to help me out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




a year ago, an ma told me about B2M and said that pro pan refills counted.

then, six months ago, when i brought one in for B2M, another ma ( ma #1 no longer worked there) told me no, they do not count. but, i've saved them anyway. i know that a bunch of posters on this thread have gotten different responses for the stores around them.

i wanted to know if anyone has been able to B2M pro pan refills at any counters or freestanding stores in the NYC/Long Island area? even though the ma's at my store are nice, they're confusing.

also, has anyone to date had any luck mailing in pro pan refills and receiving lipsticks for B2M?

thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I called MAC, like the company, and these are technically not B2M. I have been to 3 stores in Manhatten and the two MAC's in Queens Center Mall, and the pans are NOT B2M. They are really strict about it too!


----------



## miztgral (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

does the full-size lipgelee tube count towards B2M?


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Yes, Lip Gelees count.

Look for the Back 2 MAC logo on the packaging, and a curved arrow on the product itself. That means it's recyclable.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Yes, Lip Gelees count.

Look for the Back 2 MAC logo on the packaging, and a curved arrow on the product itself. That means it's recyclable._

 
yes, do look for the b2m on the box flaps, but the arrow has nothing to do with the b2m program.


----------



## Pinup86 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Sorry, I have only read about half way through. There is so much to get through on this thread! 

I was wondering if MAC perfumes qualify at all? It is glass after all!


----------



## .k. (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

can i turn in my empty palettes for B2M??


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinup86* 

 
_Sorry, I have only read about half way through. There is so much to get through on this thread! 

I was wondering if MAC perfumes qualify at all? It is glass after all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yep.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.k.* 

 
_can i turn in my empty palettes for B2M??_

 
yep.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Danapotter* 

 
_I called MAC, like the company, and these are technically not B2M. I have been to 3 stores in Manhatten and the two MAC's in Queens Center Mall, and the pans are NOT B2M. They are really strict about it too!




_

 

thank you.  BUT get this!: I live chatted with a mac artist who told me they *can *be sent back in for b2m, and that it varies which locations accept them. i didn't press her for why, i just said thank you and that i was mailing in my pro pans for b2m. so that is weird. i'm going to mail it out sometime this week. maybe i should include a copy of the mac chat in the envelope? any ideas? 

Mahima: i wanted to know if mac accepts the pro pan refills for back to mac, because i usually use those as opposed to pot eyeshadows
 Mahima: i wanted to mail in some empties and just wanted to know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Sara: Yes!  We do accept Pro Palette pans (the legitimate ones with a sticker and magnet on the bottom).  However, if you are depotting your shadows and want to recycle the metal tin, you will need to bring in the plastic container with it.   We now have an expanded Back to MAC program that is available at all freestanding MAC Stores.  You will now have the option of choosing from 3 product categories (Lipsticks, Clear or Tinted Lipglass or a Small Eye Shadow, excluding all Viva Glam products).  The standard Back to MAC program still applies to MAC counter locations (dept stores).
 Mahima: hmm well can i mail in my empties instead?
 Mahima: will i be able to choose an eyeshadow or a gloss, or just lipstick?
 Mahima: sorry to bother you with all these questions i just dont want to make a mistake! lol
 Sara: No problem, be back in just a moment.
 Sara: If you choose to mail in your plastics or Pro Palette pans, you can get a free lipstick.  The expanded program is MAC Store only (please see above where I detailed this).
 Mahima: ok great, thank you so much for checking this for me.
 Mahima: how come some stores do not accept the pro pans?
 Sara: If you don't want to choose a lipstick, just hang onto those containers/refills and get your freebies next time you
 Sara: re at a MAC Store.
 Sara: All MAC Stores accept the Pro Palette refills.  They do not take the depotted tins however.
 Mahima: right that is weird because my mac store said they did not
 Sara: You may want to contact Consumer Communications in that case, because I was told that all MAC locations will accept the refills now.


----------



## ladynpink (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

I had just called a mac store and pro store in orlando, and all of them said that they accept the pro pan refills, but not the depotted empties...gosh..i have a bunch i don't know what i'm gonna do with them...
I also chat with a MA and they said the same thing!! bummers!!


----------



## silverbelle282 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladynpink* 

 
_I had just called a mac store and pro store in orlando, and all of them said that they accept the pro pan refills, but not the depotted empties...gosh..i have a bunch i don't know what i'm gonna do with them...
I also chat with a MA and they said the same thing!! bummers!!_

 





oh poop.

i guess the only thing i would do is to save them! you can turn them in with the pans once you've finished the shadow. or, you can try seeing if anyone does accept them for b2m. i actually was considering depotting all my shadow (i only buy pots when i must- LE stuff) and i called a mac counter at a bloomingdale's near me and they said they took them. i don't know why, everyone has different policies . . .  . . .but maybe you can call around? you never know


----------



## starangel2383 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

the jacksonville store will only take them with the pans in them, but the MAC counter at the local belk will take them without the pans but you can only get a lipstick at the counter. i would rather find some way to replace the shadow pans with new empty pans and turn them in at the store for the eyeshadow than a lipstick, because i am more of a shadow girl. but thats just me.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starangel2383* 

 
_the jacksonville store will only take them with the pans in them, but the MAC counter at the local belk will take them without the pans but you can only get a lipstick at the counter. i would rather find some way to replace the shadow pans with new empty pans and turn them in at the store for the eyeshadow than a lipstick, because i am more of a shadow girl. but thats just me._

 
that is a good idea. lots of people have been getting those elf pans since they're only a buck. and i think there is even a thread called 'pigment pans' so maybe that will give you some ideas as to how to find them for cheap


----------



## soaked (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

So, I went to MAC store today to check out McQueen collection and I asked one of the MUA if I could B2M and get LE eyeshadow for it, she said YES. I drove back home to get some empties and went back to MAC and another worker told me that I couldn't get anything LE from B2M!! Who's right? I've had no problems getting LE stuff from counters at Macy's so I'm kind of pissed. Is this just a MAC store thing? Should I talk to someone in customer service on the MAC website?  TIA


----------



## FemmeNoir (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Has anybody  used B2M for a McQueen eyeshadow?


----------



## Jacq-i (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

I tried to yesterday, but the store manager said no... I ended up getting Snob lipstick with my B2M and then I just bought my McQueen stuff.


----------



## mariakyle123 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Does anyone know if we can b2m an eyelash curler? The box it comes in says back 2 mac but the manager at my store said we cannot. I live in California. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariakyle123* 

 
_Does anyone know if we can b2m an eyelash curler? The box it comes in says back 2 mac but the manager at my store said we cannot. I live in California. Any help would be appreciated!_

 
if you still have the box take that in and show them that is says b2m on it.  if you don't, just have them look at a box at the store.  or just take it to another store.  we accept them at my counter.


----------



## MacOnMe (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

My MAC counter in Macy's doesnt even check the empties I give them. Ive never seen em look in the bag or anything....not that i would rip em off anything.  I just started to depot my e/s so i now have like 70 empties!! I dont know what im waiting for, but i got em!!!


----------



## COBI (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

My store says that collection shadows are not eligible for the free B2M.  My counter only does free lips.

They don't count my B2M anymore, either; I've been there enough that they trust me, especially when they're busy.


----------



## GetGlammed (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

I'm sure you can if it's almost empty! I also recently learned that you can now pick a lip gloss or eye shadow instead of picking a lipstick at the free standing stores. If it's a MAC in the department stores, than I believe you can only pick lipsticks for your recycled six items.


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 8, 2007)

*MAC Recycling Question*

The hubby and I are planning our annual trip to Kansas City, which means I will be hitting the Plaza MAC store hard.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   I'm thinking of taking my empties down with me so I can trade them in, but I want to know if I can get eyeshadows and lipglosses or if I'm limited to lipsticks?  Anyone from the KC store, or who has frequented this store and knows?


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: MAC Recycling Question*

B2M!!


----------



## courters (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: MAC Recycling Question*

You can get eyeshadow, lipstick, or lipglass.  I went there all the time when I lived in KC.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: MAC Recycling Question*

you can get either of the three at mac stores.

you can only get lipsticks from counters.


----------



## astronaut (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: MAC Recycling Question*

Okay, so when you all say "lipglosses" what constitutes as a lipgloss? Lustreglass, plushglass, lipglass, lipgelees all included?


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: MAC Recycling Question*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Okay, so when you all say "lipglosses" what constitutes as a lipgloss? Lustreglass, plushglass, lipglass, lipgelees all included?_

 
since i work for mac, i can't participate in b2m.  so i send all my containers to my sister.  she got a lustreglass.  i believe it is either a lipglass, lustreglass, or lipgelee, as long as it is $14 (lipsticks and shadows that count are $14 also).  since plushglass isn't $14, i don't think it counts.  i don't work at a store, just a counter (we only give the lipstick), so i am not 100% sure on the specifics.  call the store that you want to go to to find out for sure.


----------



## Kristal (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

I have an eye makeup remover container but the top completely disapeared, do you think they will take it?


----------



## silverbelle282 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

man... i have been B2Ming like crazy these days, i recently got surreal, goldmine, and club. weird thing is they gave me pots and not pans.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kristal_Uhles* 

 
_I have an eye makeup remover container but the top completely disapeared, do you think they will take it?_

 
Probably so.  I have turned in a few things without lids.  I do think you would have a problem, however, if you were just turning in the lid.


----------



## prettygirl (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

i brought six empty eyeshadow containers to my dillard's mac counter yesterday.. and they took it without a problem! and the mua said that i could get anything except for "viva glam".. so that means that i could've got the le ones also. i hope this helps!


----------



## COBI (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

I know I thought it was odd that policy is they can't give pans even though they cost less than the pots... and cut down on future waste.

I've never been able to choose LE shadows for B2M.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_I know I thought it was odd that policy is they can't give pans even though they cost less than the pots... and cut down on future waste._

 

ITA. I asked about this at my freestanding store and was told they wanted all eligible items to cost the same, so maybe it's more of a bookkeeping issue than anything else?


----------



## tinadudum (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

I was told by an MA at the pro store that one can recycle and get a choice of an eyeshadow, gloss or lipstick.  has anyone actually done this??


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinadudum* 

 
_I was told by an MA at the pro store that one can recycle and get a choice of an eyeshadow, gloss or lipstick.  has anyone actually done this??_

 
Did you read further back in this thread? Yes, this can be done but not at places like counters (where you can only get a free lipstick).


----------



## Pushpa (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: MAC Recycling Question*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_since i work for mac, i can't participate in b2m.  so i send all my containers to my sister.  she got a lustreglass.  i believe it is either a lipglass, lustreglass, or lipgelee, as long as it is $14 (lipsticks and shadows that count are $14 also).  since plushglass isn't $14, i don't think it counts.  i don't work at a store, just a counter (we only give the lipstick), so i am not 100% sure on the specifics.  call the store that you want to go to to find out for sure._

 
you realize that you shouldn't be doing this. it's actually against policy


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: MAC Recycling Question*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 

 
_you realize that you shouldn't be doing this. it's actually against policy_

 
interesting, seeing as how all of us at my counter and the closest freestanding store do this (among the other locations in the state i am sure).  we were even told by our trainers to do this.  i was told to do it when i got hired.  they just can't B2M marked gratis containers since they are given to us (told to me by my trainer in october).  we can't get the free B2M item, but friends and family can B2M with our empties for a product for themselves.  when my sister goes to B2M, they ask her how is it that she has so many.  she tells them that i work for MAC and i give em all to her.  they recycle them and she gets her product.  we haven't been told otherwise.  

where did you hear that it is against company policy?


----------



## fluers_echo (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

may i know if b2m is just for America and Canada? Anywhere else in Europe they have this too?


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

B2M should be a worldwide program if I have it correctly...  And here is some information from a Product Specialist (me) to clear up the Back to MAC program:

There are two ways you can recycle containers at MAC, at the MAC Counters or at the MAC Stores. 

When you bring 6 items of anything glass, plastic or metal to a MAC Counter you are rewarded by being allowed to choose a free lipstick.  Whether it is LE or permanent does NOT matter!  

When you bring 6 items to a MAC Store AND have your name, address and e-mail in our customer MAC Addict database, you are eligible for an expanded B2M program.  This allows you to choose a free lipstick, lipgloss or potted eyeshadow.  Now HERE is where the real clarification comes in, this is what falls under the categories of the three choices:

LIPSTICK = regular lipstick, LE lipstick, Pro Longwear, Pro Longwear Lustre, Mattene, and Slimshine

LIPGLOSS = Clear Lipglass, Tinted Lipglass, Lustreglass, Lip Gelee, Plushglass, Laquer, Pro Longwear Gloss Coat, Chromeglass, Laquer, and 3D Gloss

EYESHADOW = permanent potted shadows, LE potted shadows, Mineralize e/s, and Mineralize e/s duos

Now you are NOT allowed to recycle depotted eyeshadows because the packaging must be in tact since that is how it was sold to you.  Also people will do this intending to use the pot without the e/s pan as one B2M and the pan without the pot as ANOTHER B2M and that is called cheating...  You are already being allowed FREE FULL SIZE product here, they don't have to do this at all!  

Also if you are B2M-ing a mini lipglass you got in a gift set, you MUST B2M the whole set and it only counts as ONE B2M item since that is how it was sold to you.   

Any other questions please feel free to contact me!


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

i work at a counter, and i was told it is only a bullet lipstick, since that was MACs original product.

i was also told that the only items you can get at the store are a bullet lipstick, potted eyeshadow, or lip/lustreglass, or lipgelee.  any of these can be perm/LE product, as long as it is $14.  this would exclude slimshine, mattene, prolongwear, plushglass, lacquer, MES, etc.  this is what my sister is told when she B2Ms at a store.

and, before i worked for MAC, i used to B2M depotted shadows. it was an SRM that told me how to depot them and then to B2M them.  we actually count and look at the B2M stuff when people turn them in.  since we are a counter, we rarely get pans B2Md, but when we do, we look at them and make sure they are reg. pans, and not depotted pans.  if people actually looked at the stuff, they would see that they are depotted pans, seeing as how don't have the same magnet that reg. pots do, so people wouldn't be able to cheat by turning both in separately.

i'm gonna have to check with our PS and see if she has the same info that you do.


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_i work at a counter, and i was told it is only a bullet lipstick, since that was MACs original product.

i was also told that the only items you can get at the store are a bullet lipstick, potted eyeshadow, or lip/lustreglass, or lipgelee.  any of these can be perm/LE product, as long as it is $14.  this would exclude slimshine, mattene, prolongwear, plushglass, lacquer, MES, etc.  this is what my sister is told when she B2Ms at a store.

and, before i worked for MAC, i used to B2M depotted shadows. it was an SRM that told me how to depot them and then to B2M them.  we actually count and look at the B2M stuff when people turn them in.  since we are a counter, we rarely get pans B2Md, but when we do, we look at them and make sure they are reg. pans, and not depotted pans.  if people actually looked at the stuff, they would see that they are depotted pans, seeing as how don't have the same magnet that reg. pots do, so people wouldn't be able to cheat by turning both in separately.

i'm gonna have to check with our PS and see if she has the same info that you do._

 
You should have gotten a memo yesterday about it.  My manager printed it out and gave it to me.  I would ask your management about it first not your PS bc at some counters they aren't quite as involved.

I am honestly not sure if at a counter you get the Pro Longwear etc as a lipstick as well or if that is just part of the expansion for the store's B2M system.


----------



## candi17 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

I just called the customer service number on the MAC website to ask about B2Ming the depotted eyeshadows and she told me you DO NOT have to have the pans in the pots.  She told me to have the store call them if I had a problem with turning in depotted empties.  

There is obviously some confusion somewhere.


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *candi17* 

 
_I just called the customer service number on the MAC website to ask about B2Ming the depotted eyeshadows and she told me you DO NOT have to have the pans in the pots.  She told me to have the store call them if I had a problem with turning in depotted empties.  

There is obviously some confusion somewhere._

 
I would say that maybe she was confused or misinformed bc it has been this way for over 2 years since I have worked for MAC.  We absolutely cannot take back depotted e/s bc that is not the way they were sold to you.  It must be the packaging in its entirety, that is why we ask for the whole l/g gift set as one empty, bc it was sold to you like that.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

what about pro pan eyeshadows? are they B2Mable?


----------



## Shanns (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

"I would say that maybe she was confused or misinformed bc it has been this way for over 2 years since I have worked for MAC. We absolutely cannot take back depotted e/s bc that is not the way they were sold to you. It must be the packaging in its entirety, that is why we ask for the whole l/g gift set as one empty, bc it was sold to you like that."

that makes no sense to me. theyre recycling the container so whats it matter.. I b2m'd atleast 30 to 40 pots- no pan, melted so bad it wont go together, broken and beat up... they do not have to be intact...


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

last week i b2m'd 6 depotted e/s at a freestanding store and they didn't say a word.  in fact, the girl complimented me on how well i depotted!  i guess most of the time people totally destroy the pot, and yet mine are still technically usable.  but they didn't say anything about it not being acceptable.  

i have 6 more i need to turn back in... then i am getting nothing but pans from here on out.  just had to buy enough potted ones to get my final 6, haha.


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

I agree with the few posts above me, I have B2M'd depotted shadow pans and pots, intact and seperately. Over the last year, atleast 30-40 and I live in a large city with a very very large mac location and no ones ever told me I couldnt. Afterall, dont they just want the empty products back so they can melt them and make new ones? It would semi sort of defeat the purpose to impose restrictions ie. must have the lids, pots, pans etc. thats just stupid in my opinion and im glad I have never run into this problem with any mac associate.


----------



## artificial (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

I had a problem with bringing back de-potted eyeshadows..  They counted them, took them in, & were ringing up my purchase while I was talking about the program with one of the girls.  I mentioned de-potting & I suddenly had THREE associates jumping on me, telling me I couldn't do that, I had to return the empties WITH the metal pan because "it could be used as a B2M product since they sold pro-palettes".

Lesson learned:  Don't mention you've de-potted.  They don't check, I went back a few days later & got my three [!] free shadows.


----------



## lin143kayp (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Yeah I've done all these things above.., Including taking in emptys with still a little bit of lipstick or lipglass in it.


----------



## *Star Violet* (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Has anyone tried B2M with depotted eyeshadows at a Downtown Toronto Mac store and been successful? I have 4 depotted e/s containers and 2 more and I'm alittle worried about going...don't want to be let down as I really want another eyeshadow!


----------



## artificial (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Ugh.  The Ottawa Rideau freestanding store is being difficult with de-potted eyeshadows.


----------



## .k. (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

does anyone know if they take back the worn out eyelash curler for b2m?


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

For anyone who is interested:  I went to the MAC store in the Florida Mall in Orlando yesterday with my empties and was told that, although they'd do it "this time", they normally do not accept depotted shadows -- SO... *yes*, they checked to see if they'd been depotted -- that was the first thing they did.

My counter, however, takes them depotted with no question (thus far).


----------



## Kuki (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

I B2M yday, with depotted eyeshadows. without opening them, you wouldnt know they were depotted. The MA turned the pot over and shouted at me. she just screamed "WHAT IS THIS???????????????????????" I got scared and wanted to cry :-( and she said what the hell is this?......... she was mad that i took the stickers off! I said, "urm, its eyeshadow" and she said "you have to keep the stickers on bcos i need to write down what the product is, next time if you take the label off you cants B2M" does anyone else know about this? or was the MA on her periods? Ive B2M before at a store, and no problems.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuki* 

 
_I B2M yday, with depotted eyeshadows. without opening them, you wouldnt know they were depotted. The MA turned the pot over and shouted at me. she just screamed "WHAT IS THIS???????????????????????" I got scared and wanted to cry :-( and she said what the hell is this?......... she was mad that i took the stickers off! I said, "urm, its eyeshadow" and she said "you have to keep the stickers on bcos i need to write down what the product is, next time if you take the label off you cants B2M" does anyone else know about this? or was the MA on her periods? Ive B2M before at a store, and no problems._

 
aww. don't cry over jerks! i love B2M, i know it's a unique program that i should be thankful for, and i am. but, i'm a customer, too. i don't just conjure up all those empties. i EMPTY them because i love to PURCHASE mac. clearly, the policy varies greatly from region to region, and the boundaries of b2m-ing are ambiguous at best, as evidenced by this thread alone, and that isn't your fault so don't feel shitty about it or like you did something wrong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





that sucks and i'm sorry you got treated that way. i never heard of that myself (in NY here). hmm maybe that doesn't help much . . . she was probably having a bad day/year/life or had some other inadequate reason to treat you like that. if i were you i would just go to another store/counter for all your mac needs. and maybe even file a complaint about her behavior with customer service or something like that.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

does the container have to be clean? for example, liquid foundation. do you have to clean the jar first before b2ming?


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

I was at Macy's today and I was asking if I could B2M and get a Slimshine. She said no, but I could get any gloss, l/s or e/s!  I guess they finally let you get e/s at Macys! Since when did Macy's let you do this?


----------



## *KT* (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

My Macy's doesn't allow free eyeshadows... but they do allow any lipstick as long as it's in non-LE packaging.  So I got two free slimshines today.


----------



## Crobledo (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

I have a question. I deported 12 eyeshadow pots-Can I trade them for 2 Fafi lipstick items?


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Crobledo* 

 
_I have a question. I deported 12 eyeshadow pots-Can I trade them for 2 Fafi lipstick items?_

 
I was told by a coulple MA's at the freestanding in Arden Fair Mall that you could b2m for fafi lippies.


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *artificial* 

 
_Ugh.  The Ottawa Rideau freestanding store is being difficult with de-potted eyeshadows._

 
I was able to return depotted blushers there. My eyeshadow had exploded so the pan was still in there. I think it just depends on the person and such.


----------



## artificial (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_I was able to return depotted blushers there. My eyeshadow had exploded so the pan was still in there. I think it just depends on the person and such._

 
Yeah, it definitely depends.  I wish MAC's customer service would reply to the email I sent them, asking about their policy on de-potted B2Ms.


----------



## chellyx (Feb 13, 2008)

*b2m question*

hey.. im planning on going to mac tomoroow (yay fafi <3) and i have some empty things for b2m (which i have done like once before, so im not too familiar with it), i was just wondering if there was any reason they wouldnt take old packaging. i have an empty scrub mask and microfine refinisher from a looooonnngg time ago, from before they changed the skincare packaging. 
there isnt any reason they wouldnt take those... is there? 


thanks!!


----------



## honeybaby (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: b2m question*

could we B2M for fafi lipsticks?


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: b2m question*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honeybaby* 

 
_could we B2M for fafi lipsticks? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes you can.


----------



## honeybaby (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: b2m question*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_yes you can._

 
yayyy


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

I got my B2M's for fafi @ nordies and she kept the boxes...boo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The freestanding store that I go to don't, they just write B2M on the box. But I guess every store is different.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I got my B2M's for fafi @ nordies and she kept the boxes...boo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The freestanding store that I go to don't, they just write B2M on the box. But I guess every store is different._

 
*From what I was told*, the counters have to keep the boxes for proof while the freestanding/pro stores don't need to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I liked the fafi boxes so much that he said I could keep them when I took back depotted pots. But, since it was only the cover that I wanted, he kept the actual box and had me sign something for B2M.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupgrl8* 

 
_I was at Macy's today and I was asking if I could B2M and get a Slimshine. She said no, but I could get any gloss, l/s or e/s!  I guess they finally let you get e/s at Macys! Since when did Macy's let you do this?_

 
Really? I will have to ask my Macy's because I hear they don't AND they can't. I just got two of the Fafi lippies from B2M. Their shipment is limited than a freestanding store.


----------



## honeybaby (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

so i asked a MAC MA i know from nordstroms & she told me that from what she knows they cant do B2M for fafi items 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ahh i'm confused


----------



## Ericita (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

What countries, apart from Chile, don't have Back 2 MAC?
I 'm saving my empties in case I (or someone from my family or a friend) travel to another country so I'd like to know if there is another country where Back 2 MAC doesn't exist.

By the way, I'm so disapointed at how MAC here is like a 2nd hand one... (for example Back 2 MAC, or how they don't bring all the products here, etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## matsubie (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

d'oh!
i heard in other posts that the policy is that MAC does not accept b2m for depotted eyeshadows/blushes, etc.

i know it all varies on location/employees and all, and i'm crossing my fingers that my counter will b2m my depotted shadows.  i have enough for 3 products.


----------



## Pure Vanity (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

can you B2M with powerpoints?


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

can you b2m nail polishes?


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pure Vanity* 

 
_can you B2M with powerpoints?_

 
If you can sharpen the pencil, no, however if it's one in a plastic casing yes.

 Quote:

  can you b2m nail polishes?  
 
Yes


----------



## ModestMouse (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

If you use the heat method to depot eyeshadows do you have to return the plastic thing the pan sits in, that you melted, or can you you just return the plastic container? Thanks


----------



## Keysten (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Modest - Usually I return both. I just came back from my Mac Pro Store and I tried to B2M my depotted shadows and they wouldn't take them. The sad part is that they have taken my depotted shadow containers back to that exact store several times...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They said I had to have the silver pan that the shadow came in still in the used pot, which is BS.

Maybe I will try it at another location.


----------



## ModestMouse (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Keysten* 

 
_Modest - Usually I return both. I just came back from my Mac Pro Store and I tried to B2M my depotted shadows and they wouldn't take them. The sad part is that they have taken my depotted shadow containers back to that exact store several times...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They said I had to have the silver pan that the shadow came in still in the used pot, which is BS.

Maybe I will try it at another location.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks.
It's probably the MA, I've heard other people with that problem.


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

I agree with Keysten.  I wasn't able to return my pots without it being complete.  They also made it a point to look in these shadows to see if everything was there.  Hopefully wherever you take them will accept them


----------



## matsubie (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

i just recycled my 18 depotted eyeshadows at a counter today and received my 3 lipsticks.

they looked at me in awe and asked me what method i used to depot the shadows, but they still took them.  phew...thank goodness.

with the trouble that some people are having with the new rules and everything, i might just go and buy the pro pans and save myself the trouble....sheesh.


----------



## gigglegirl (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Plus if you break the prices down, it makes more sense to buy the pans if you can. (Of course if you buy LE thats not the case).

If I'm not mistaken, pans are 10.50 in the US, with pots being 14. So 6x3.5 (the premium paid to have it in a pot)=21, so not worth it, would be better to buy the pans and just shell out your own cash to buy a lipstick, lipgloss, e/s.

Now if you're a Canadian mind you, go to the States, buy pot form e/s (which are 2.50 cheaper in the US pot-pot), 2.5x6=15, so when you depot when you're back in Canada and B2M them, you're actually saving money since our lipsticks, lipglosses and e/s pots cost 16.50!! (Thats what I hope to do when I eventually go on a road trip) and if the dollars are close to par.


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

I really wish I lived in a different country, I currently haven't even bothered with b2m because you can only get lipsticks here and I'm allergic... it sucks =(


----------



## matsubie (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_I really wish I lived in a different country, I currently haven't even bothered with b2m because you can only get lipsticks here and I'm allergic... it sucks =(_

 
aww....sorry to hear that. hopefully they'll change the rules out in australia.=(


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Plus if you break the prices down, it makes more sense to buy the pans if you can. (Of course if you buy LE thats not the case)._

 
i try to do that... but the cco i found only has pots... so i have sooo many pots.  

matsubie - my store was amazed at my method as well with depotted... all the mua's wanted to know how i did them so neatly and still kept everything intact!


----------



## gigglegirl (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

hey but cco works out even cheaper than buying pans, no? b/c aren't they sometimes like 9 each? And they're usually LE so if I had the opp to buy pots for cheaper at a cco, definitely do it!


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

the cco i went to was about $10-10.50 a pot which was still alright (better than $14.50 by all means!), and yes, did have mostly discontinued ones.  which is great, but crappy at the same time, because i'll fall in love with a color i get and then always know i probably won't be able to find it ever again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i actually kinda prefer my depotted pans to the pans you buy, because my depots still have adhesive on them which holds them in the pallet securely.   my real pan ones with the magnets always pop out, which is annoying if i drop it on the floor by accident.  but of course, i can't deny that its better to pay way less and not have to go through the trouble of melting makeup over a candle!


----------



## charmedimsure (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

I went to the MAC counter in Macy's last week and the girl there told me that if did the back 2 mac at the MAC store, I could get a lipstick, lipgloss, lip gelee, or eyeshadow. I haven't confirmed it at the MAC store, but, the MAC store is right by Macy's in the mall, so, she should know!


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

  aww....sorry to hear that. hopefully they'll change the rules out in australia.=(  
 
I hope so, that or I'll try and find a empathetic MA. I really prefer something like e/s or e/l which are both cheaper than lipsticks, so it wouldn't be like I'm ripping them off. 

As far as I know there's no cco's here, if anybody knows of them here please let me know lol.


----------



## matsubie (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_
matsubie - my store was amazed at my method as well with depotted... all the mua's wanted to know how i did them so neatly and still kept everything intact!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

yeah, all the MAs circled around while i told them how i depot.
i'm just glad they took my stuff b/c from previous posts, some places/people don't accept them.  lalala


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 

 
_a bottle of brush cleaner does count for B2M, and if you have any of those makeup wipes that little baggie it came in counts as well. Anything that a product was in EXCEPT the box and etc counts as B2M.

 Here is some info you might find helpful:

Most primary packaging of M·A·C products is accepted as Back to M·A·C "currency." M·A·C does not accept the following as a part of the program:



-Secondary packaging of any sort [paper box, plastic/cellophane wrapper, shopping bags, etc.]
-Samples [sample containers, special/trial size products for promotional/seasonal kits]
-Cosmetic applicators/tools [disposables, puffs, sponges, scissors, spatulas, swabs, sharpeners, tweezers, curlers]
-Accessories [bags, belts, make-up cases, lashes, Blot Film]


In addition to our "Back to M·A·C Program," M·A·C uses minimal packaging and recycled paper to paperboard packaging in our offices, manufacturing and distribution facilities. Vegetable-based inks are used for printing whenever possible. At M·A·C we share your concerns about the environment and we are continually looking for ways to address those concerns while providing our customers with complete product satisfaction and safety._

 

dont the makeup remover wipe baggies count as a "plastic wrapper"?


----------



## valentinabear (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

I was wondering if you can return the mini lipglosses from the holiday sets? Does one mini lipgloss count as one item or do I have to bring all 5 lipglosses?

Thanks.


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

^^ You would have to bring the 5 glosses back, along with with the casing AFAIK for it to count as 1 item.


----------



## juliankrby (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Just wanted to let everyone know also in case you might be wondering I wondered this for a long time until I called mac myself and they told me but you know how on the list of things you can't return it says eyelashes if you all are wondering if that means you can't return the eyelash plastic containers they come in, Well you can!! You are allowed to turn in the plastic containers the eyelashes come in as your b2m empty. I was confused on weither or not you can do this as the site says no eyelashes so I just assumed they meant no eyelashes including the case but you can return it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hth


----------



## Beauty For Ashe (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: back 2 mac question*

in washington, dc i take my empty stuff to MAC all the time.  One time I had over 60 because I had just depotted all of my shadows and I got 2 lipsticks, 4 lipglosses, and 5 shadows.  As long as you take it to a MAC store instead of a counter, you can B2M for shadow, lipstick, or lipgloss.


----------



## FantaZ (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Plus if you break the prices down, it makes more sense to buy the pans if you can. (Of course if you buy LE thats not the case).

If I'm not mistaken, pans are 10.50 in the US, with pots being 14. So 6x3.5 (the premium paid to have it in a pot)=21, so not worth it, would be better to buy the pans and just shell out your own cash to buy a lipstick, lipgloss, e/s.

Now if you're a Canadian mind you, go to the States, buy pot form e/s (which are 2.50 cheaper in the US pot-pot), 2.5x6=15, so when you depot when you're back in Canada and B2M them, you're actually saving money since our lipsticks, lipglosses and e/s pots cost 16.50!! (Thats what I hope to do when I eventually go on a road trip) and if the dollars are close to par._

 
Last night while I was hauling, my bf asked me why I wanted pan instead of pot since I can B2M for a lippie so I explained to him it'll be cheaper to get pan.  I might be wrong about my logic since it's late.  I thought to myself which one would be cheaper.  lol I'm pinching my pennies!  I tried calculating that if I were to get 6 e/s & a lipstick.   So here's my logic below:

Price of Pan vs. Pot
Pan:
10.50x6= 63 for 6 pan e/s
63+14= $77


Pot
14x6=84 (with free lippie)
$3 for magnet
$7 for 1 in hole puncher because I'm a perfectionist.

Initially, I spent $94 compared to $77.  Overall I believe in pan is cheaper, time consuming to depot, and less stress about the possibility MAC may reject it since it's been depotted.  Sigh...I wish MAC gave us the option of LE's in pan form.  We only have Pro stores and no CCO but if there were I'd be hauling and B2M each weekend and not care if it's in pan/pot.  Sorry late night babbling.


----------



## xoleaxo (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

has anyone successfully B2M'd empty quads?  not pre-made quads, but the containers you customize and can buy for like $4.50.  i'm just gonna toss them because im switching them out for the 15 e/s palette, but if i can B2M them that would make my day!


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_has anyone successfully B2M'd empty quads? not pre-made quads, but the containers you customize and can buy for like $4.50. i'm just gonna toss them because im switching them out for the 15 e/s palette, but if i can B2M them that would make my day!_

 
you can b2m those.  it even says its b2m-able on the box, so if anyone gives hassles you about it, just show them the box if you stil have it.  if i were you, id hold onto a few of them tho.  they are great if you just need a couple colors, instead of hauling a 15-er around.


----------



## xoleaxo (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_you can b2m those. it even says its b2m-able on the box, so if anyone gives hassles you about it, just show them the box if you stil have it. if i were you, id hold onto a few of them tho. they are great if you just need a couple colors, instead of hauling a 15-er around._

 
thanks for the info erine!  i have like 5 4-pan quads, so i'll def hang on to one or two.  unfortunately i don't have the box anymore, but hopefully they won't question it.


----------



## jin1022000 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

OH MY GOSH~ I'll never get one B2M lippie... cuz I never empty my stuff... errrr


----------



## sofabean (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

i have 12 b2m empties, but i'm worried because they're all eyeshadows without the silver pans in them... i called one store and they said they'd take it, but not the counters at like macys and such..


----------



## foxytnns (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

I've B2M about 36 empties the past couple weeks and none of the eyeshadows have had the silver pans because they've been depotted and my MAC store accepted them.  Awww I love free MAC things!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_B2M policy in Australia still remains 6 empties for one lipstick at all locations._

 
Is this still true in 2008 as that post was from 2006? 

TIA!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Ok I've been reading through the thread and I'm heaps confused I've read about 14 pages, can anyone please tell me the page number where basic information on this policy is? Would be forever grateful, I've only ever heard of the name before but don't get it so far from what I've read lol.


----------



## Judymomocoa (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Does anyone one here b2m empties by mail? I just turn in a set of empties by mail and it showed the package was delivered on 4/21, how long it takes to proceed the b2m?  Will i be getting the shipping notification? Sorry if this been asked, thanks ahead ladies!


----------



## sofabean (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

does anyone know if the brush cleaner bottle is accepted for b2m? i tossed my box away, so i'm not too sure...


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

^^ Yes, brush cleanser counts towards B2M.


----------



## sofabean (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

whoo! another reason to keep buying brush cleaner!!


----------



## MissChriss (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Can you get any kind of lipstick such as the pro longwear lipcolor?


----------



## ninated2 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

can you return lashes for b2m


----------



## MACATTAK (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ninated2* 

 
_can you return lashes for b2m_

 
I believe you can return the plastic case the lashes come in, but the lashes themselves is a no.


----------



## MACATTAK (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChriss* 

 
_Can you get any kind of lipstick such as the pro longwear lipcolor?_

 
Nope, I don't think those count.  At my Mac counter you can only get a regular lipstick (excluding Viva Glam) and Slimshines.


----------



## BlahWah (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC Information - Please read before posting on B2M*

For those in the Toronto area:  I just came back from *Hillcrest Mall *(my usual go-to counter) and they've started a new policy *just at their counter not to accept b2m for limited edition products. * Their reasoning is that there won't be enough for people to buy it, since they don't get much stock. *shrug*  I understand, even tho it's not overall MAC policy (i.e. they're supposed to take it regardless), but it still sucks.  I called Fairview and they're still cool with it, so I'll get my Port Red from them!


----------



## xphoxbex (May 5, 2008)

*Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Okay, I am getting mixed answers =(

Can you still do the Back 2 MAC thing even if you have depotted the eyeshadows/blushes/etc? (w/o the metal man in there)

TIA!


----------



## Lizzie (May 5, 2008)

*Re: B2M Question.*

It really depends from place to place.
If the store you go to says they wont take it, you should try somewhere else.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 5, 2008)

*Re: B2M Question.*

It does depend on the MAs. Some I hear are really anal about it. But I have had no problems with the counter I go to. I took in over 60 depotted shadows w/o the metal pans with no Q's asked and received my free lippies!


----------



## user79 (May 5, 2008)

*Re: B2M Question.*

This question has been asked and answered many times in this thread, please check it out:

http://specktra.net/f165/back-2-mac-...ing-b2m-72716/

Thanks.


----------



## Moxy (May 8, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Last week I've been to MAC counter on Stansted airport in Duty world free area and the MA told me they don't do back2mac there and said they only do it in free standing stores. When I told her I know for a fact that various counters in UK do it, she just shrugged. 
Is turning in empties by mail in UK also possible, or can you do that only in US?


----------



## BlahWah (May 8, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Slighty OT but why is this thread in Recs and not MAC Chat?  I thought I was in the wrong forum for a minute!


----------



## anjecakes (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

I wasn't going to read through 37 pages, but if is wasn't already mentioned, a MUA told me yesterday that refill pans are acceptable for B2M. Awesome to me!


----------



## mac*lover (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anjecakes* 

 
_I wasn't going to read through 37 pages, but if is wasn't already mentioned, a MUA told me yesterday that refill pans are acceptable for B2M. Awesome to me!_

 
  do you just take the empty medal pan back ?? or how?? please  can you explain it to me


----------



## erine1881 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac*lover* 

 
_do you just take the empty medal pan back ?? or how?? please can you explain it to me_

 
yes, you take it in.  only the pro refills tho, not the ones you depot.


----------



## mac*lover (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_yes, you take it in.  only the pro refills tho, not the ones you depot._

 
OMG
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i did not know that , thank you sooooo much


----------



## mac*lover (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_yes, you take it in.  only the pro refills tho, not the ones you depot._

 
i just came back from my pro store and i asked them if they take the pro pans for b2 mac but she said NO only the ones with pot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 do they do it deferents from store to store ?? did any one actually took them back ??? if there is any one how did please let me know .


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac*lover* 

 
_i just came back from my pro store and i asked them if they take the pro pans for b2 mac but she said NO only the ones with pot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 do they do it deferents from store to store ?? did any one actually took them back ??? if there is any one how did please let me know ._

 
it doesn't say b2m on the packaging, but the program says any glass, metal or plastic primary packaging, so we take it, cause with the refill pan, the metal is the primary packaging.


----------



## mac*lover (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_it doesn't say b2m on the packaging, but the program says any glass, metal or plastic primary packaging, so we take it, cause with the refill pan, the metal is the primary packaging.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
do you do that at macys ?, because i have one close to my home and i could try there ??


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac*lover* 

 
_do you do that at macys ?, because i have one close to my home and i could try there ??_

 
yeppers.  i work at macys at we take em even tho we don't sell em.


----------



## mac*lover (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_yeppers.  i work at macys at we take em even tho we don't sell em._

 
thank you soooooo much for answering my Q 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i will try macys for sure


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac*lover* 

 
_thank you soooooo much for answering my Q 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i will try macys for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you're very welcome!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

can you B2M cremestick liner packaging (and similar such as the brow liner and technakohl liner?)


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_can you B2M cremestick liner packaging (and similar such as the brow liner and technakohl liner?)_


----------



## entyce08 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

I heard somewhere that you can recive either a l/s or an e/s for your 6 b2m returns???? anyone know if that's true????


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *entyce08* 

 
_I heard somewhere that you can recive either a l/s or an e/s for your 6 b2m returns???? anyone know if that's true????_

 
or a lipgloss, but at mac freestanding stores only.  and only if you have your name and address entered into their database.


----------



## Millgrove (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_can you B2M cremestick liner packaging (and similar such as the brow liner and technakohl liner?)_

 
I was told at my local counter (Newcastle-upon-Tyne, UK) that they won't take some of the older automatic brow liners for back2Mac because of the composition (the mix of things it was made of), but that all of the new formats are accepted.

I have been told different things at different counters too. So if one won't accept something, it's worth trying elsewhere. Like Fasers in Metrocentre (Gateshead) would only give standard range lippy and unboxed, but Newcastle will give you standard or L.E. lippy and you get the box too. Both these counters are concessions, there is no free standing Mac store any where near me. I was told the free standing stores are more flexible but haven't had a chance to try this.

Think it depends on who you get at the time as much as anything...


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Millgrove* 

 
_I was told at my local counter (Newcastle-upon-Tyne, UK) that they won't take some of the older automatic brow liners for back2Mac because of the composition (the mix of things it was made of), but that all of the new formats are accepted.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
sorry to say, that's a bunch of BS.  you can b2m any glass, metal or plastic, regardless of how old it is.


----------



## Shanael (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_or a lipgloss, but at mac freestanding stores only.  and only if you have your name and address entered into their database._

 

How do you know if your name is in their database?  Is it a specific stores database, or just MAC in general (through the website)..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





If it's the first case, does that mean you can't just go to a counter that you've never been to before and exchange empties for something?


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shanael* 

 
_How do you know if your name is in their database? Is it a specific stores database, or just MAC in general (through the website)..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





If it's the first case, does that mean you can't just go to a counter that you've never been to before and exchange empties for something?_

 
you know its in there cause you tell them your info.  its only a mac store database.  its not online or at counters.

you can b2m anywhere.  giving them your info at stores allows you the choice of a lipstick, gloss or shadow as your freebie, instead of just a lipstick.  if you don't give them your info, you can only get a lipstick.  at counters, its only a lipstick.  you don't have the option of the other two choices.


----------



## Shanael (Jun 18, 2008)

*Carousel Mall in Syracuse, NY*

Does anyone know if the MAC counter in Macy's at the Carousel Mall takes depotted empties for B2M? I'm from much further upstate and don't live anywhere near a MAC counter/store so I want to take advantage of the B2M program if I can, but if they don't take depotted empties then I don't want to even bother bringing them with me and wasting space in my suitcase :]


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

what about the cardboard tube type thing that held the (antiquitease-I think?)glitter eye pencils from the last holiday collection? I'm guessing that's the same as trying to b2m a cardboard box, right?


----------



## Shanael (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_you know its in there cause you tell them your info.  its only a mac store database.  its not online or at counters.

you can b2m anywhere.  giving them your info at stores allows you the choice of a lipstick, gloss or shadow as your freebie, instead of just a lipstick.  if you don't give them your info, you can only get a lipstick.  at counters, its only a lipstick.  you don't have the option of the other two choices._

 
Oh, so it doesn't really matter then.  Not like I'd refuse if they wanted it, though.

Now I just have to call the counter at the Macy's I'll be going to and hope they take panless empties haha.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_mallory* 

 
_what about the cardboard tube type thing that held the (antiquitease-I think?)glitter eye pencils from the last holiday collection? I'm guessing that's the same as trying to b2m a cardboard box, right?_

 
right.  its glass, metal or plastic only.  and just so ya know, if you wanna b2m the holiday lipglasses or pigment vials, you've gotta b2m all five at the same time, and those five only count as 1 b2m item.


----------



## Shanael (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Can you use the empty pigment jars bought at Pro stores for b2m?  I think I have one that someone sold me a pigment in, but its nearly empty now.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shanael* 

 
_Can you use the empty pigment jars bought at Pro stores for b2m? I think I have one that someone sold me a pigment in, but its nearly empty now._

 
yeppers.  its plastic, so it counts.  the only plastic that doesn't count are the little jars accessories, like the sifter jars, stackables, travel bottles, etc.


----------



## yumemiru (Jun 21, 2008)

*back to mac program question*

i thought it was 5 empty cases you had to bring it back to get a free lipstick?  did they change it to 6?


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: back to mac program question*

To my knowledge, it's always been 6.

But I could be wrong, that's just what I've always experienced.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: back to mac program question*

http://specktra.net/f165/back-2-mac-...out-b2m-97582/


----------



## Covergirl913 (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: back to mac program question*

as long as I've known, it has always been 6


----------



## MACGoddess (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: back to mac program question*

Always and forever has been 6 since the inception of the program.  Never was any different.


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Jun 22, 2008)

*MAC B2M No Longer Accepting Depotted E/S?!?!*

I went to my local freestanding MAC counter today to exchange some empty depotted eyeshadows when the MA there told me that as of a month ago MAC has announced that they are no longer accepting these as part of the B2M. You now apparently have to have the empty pan included with the plastic casing.  

Has anyone else heard about this??!?? I am super bummed as I just depotted 90 shadows and now cant exchange them!!


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: MAC B2M No Longer Accepting Depotted E/S?!?!*

This is asked a lot of times and I think basically the answer will depend on where you are located. The general concensus is that some stores will take back depots without the pans, while others wont. Just ask around and see if there is anywhere you can take them


----------



## TDoll (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: MAC B2M No Longer Accepting Depotted E/S?!?!*

^I agree.
My store doesn't even look at them.  They just ask how many B2M's I'm doing, take the bag, and throw it in the little B2M trash-can thingy behind them.  
However, some places are far more picky.  I've heard this for a while now about them no longer accepting the depotted shadows, but I don't think it's anything that will ever be really enforced compay-wide.  MAC stores aren't going to disappoint regulars who have a few depotted eye shadows to recycle when they've spent hundreds on other stuff...ahem...ME.
Don't throw them away.  Save them and try other places.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: MAC B2M No Longer Accepting Depotted E/S?!?!*

I just did B2M a couple weeks ago, and I didn't have any problems. They don't even look at my empties, just quickly count them through the clear bag.


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: MAC B2M No Longer Accepting Depotted E/S?!?!*

I asked at my (really now the only place I will ever buy MAC besides online LOL) MAC and the MA told me that it was no problem, they'd take (and did) the eyeshadow's without the pans. This was last Friday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: MAC B2M No Longer Accepting Depotted E/S?!?!*

Like Panda says, it just depends on the location and the person.  I was told no at my Mac counter, and this was about a year ago!!


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: MAC B2M No Longer Accepting Depotted E/S?!?!*

How bizarre....my store told me that this was something that was only announced a month ago?


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: MAC B2M No Longer Accepting Depotted E/S?!?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meaghanb2926* 

 
_How bizarre....my store told me that this was something that was only announced a month ago?_

 
we never got any notice.


----------



## lara (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: MAC B2M No Longer Accepting Depotted E/S?!?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_we never got any notice.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Maybe it was a regional thing set by the AM.


----------



## ms.marymac (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: MAC B2M No Longer Accepting Depotted E/S?!?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_we never got any notice.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Same.  I just accepted some empty pots a few days ago...and might I say, that was some of the best depotting I have ever seen.  Mine look like they got mangled by a wild animal.


----------



## greeneyes81 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

anyone have any insight on the NYC freestanding MAC store? i want to depot my eyeshadows and take the empties in for B2M but dunno if they are strict there or anything. PM me if you have any advice!! TIA!!


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

ok, im sure this question has been asked before.
but i cant look through 25 pages for the answer.

does MAC take depotted eyeshadows?


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eye_pr0mise* 

 
_ok, im sure this question has been asked before.
but i cant look through 25 pages for the answer.

does MAC take depotted eyeshadows?_

 
the pan, no.  the pot itself, they are supposed to, but some locations won't.  call your local counters and ask if they do or not.


----------



## supercelestine (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: MAC B2M No Longer Accepting Depotted E/S?!?!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twilightessence* 

 
_I asked at my (really now the only place I will ever buy MAC besides online LOL) MAC and the MA told me that it was no problem, they'd take (and did) the eyeshadow's without the pans. This was last Friday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
I live in San Diego, I'd love to know where I can go to exchange my empties. I went to fashion valley on Saturday to the free standing store and it was a "no".


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 9, 2008)

*B2M Pro Pans/Pots*

Hey guys! Here's a question. Does the B2M program include empty pro pans? My cat seems to have a fascination with my makeup bag and when I went into the bathroom earlier, I found my Amber Lights (in the regular pot) and Phloof pro pan on the floor, cracked and coming apart. I was able to save most of the Amber Lights by putting it in a screw top sample jar, but the Phloof was just pulverized. (Max is going to be disappointed; I plan on keeping my makeup bag zipped up from now on). Will they also take the regular pot without the pan in it? The Amber Lights somehow depotted itself when it hit the floor. Too bad I didn't have the chance to just put it in one of my palettes!

TIA!!!!


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: B2M Pro Pans/Pots*

these questions are already asked and answered in the b2m thread.  you need to read that thread before posting duplicate ones.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: B2M Pro Pans/Pots*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_these questions are already asked and answered in the b2m thread. you need to read that thread before posting duplicate ones._

 
Sorry! I happened to see it after I posted mine. My bad!!


----------



## concertina (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

I think I'm posting this in the right place...

Okay, so, I had tried to B2M a few Neo Sci-Fi eyeshadow pots and I was told at my local free-standing that they didn't accept *any* LE packaging!! 

So I emailed MAC to ask for clarification and this is what I received:

_Thank you for taking the time to contact us and for your interest in M.A.C. 
_
_With regard to your inquiry, *we regret that we do not have a collective list of packaging which is accepted at this time, due to variations depending on recycling in that area where you would like to make the packaging exchange*. The Back to M.A.C program initially accepted only plastic containers. Now, some of our locations accept glass as well. Gift sets for color or skin care must always be complete and count as one return. Therefore, *we suggest that all of our consumers contact your favorite M.A.C location directly to inquire what packaging materials are accepted at that specific location.*_

_We trust the above addresses your concern. We hope that we have the opportunity to serve you in the near future._ 

So from what I gather, it is *entirely* at the stores discretion as to what they will accept. 

Just thought that might help clear up some confusion!!


----------



## romi79_2008 (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

I mailed to Mac some depotted eyeshadows with the printed page from btm where I wrote the shades that I wanted. There were no metallic pans in the pots, and they send me the lipsticks I asked for, it took about two months but I was very happy when I got them


----------



## RayannaBanana (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Does anyone know if they take nail polish bottles or mechanical pencils back at all?

If you have 8 things do you get more than 1 lipstick?


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RayannaBanana* 

 
_Does anyone know if they take nail polish bottles or mechanical pencils back at all?

If you have 8 things do you get more than 1 lipstick?_

 
Yes, nail polish bottles count.  As long as you can't sharpen the pencil, it can be taken back as well.  If you have 8 things, then you can either get 1 lipstick at that time, or wait until you have 12 items (then you will receive 2 items).  You have to have 6 containers/empties to receive anything.


----------



## RayannaBanana (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Yes, nail polish bottles count.  As long as you can't sharpen the pencil, it can be taken back as well.  If you have 8 things, then you can either get 1 lipstick at that time, or wait until you have 12 items (then you will receive 2 items).  You have to have 6 containers/empties to receive anything._

 
Ok thanks! I have about 12 containers now so that means I will receive 2 lipsticks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks again! 

I can't believe I threw out so many mechanical pencils!


----------



## alwaysbella (Jul 27, 2008)

*question question - b2m*

Im not sure if this goes here, oh well here it goes
I deppoted 15 eyeshadows and ran out of my studio fix powder too. Now the question is : what can i get with this? are there certain items that i can only choose from, and can this be use to get items from new collections too? What's the quantity form each B2M? -you know i give so that can get the free one- I read the B2M thread but it doesnt answer my question and if it does i missed it. So, if you know this plz let me know....this is first time so bear with me.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: question question*

according to policy, the only exceptions for your freebie are the VG products, and that all primary packaging counts as an empty, however, not all locations accept depotted cases or let you get LE or special packaging as your freebie.  you should call your nearest location and see what they accept.

it depends on where you take your empties.  you need to bring in 6 empties to get your free item.  if you take them to a counter, you only get a lipstick or slimshine (or mattene when available).  if you take them to a freestanding store, you can choose a lipstick, shadow or lipgloss, but only if you have your personal info entered into their computer system.


----------



## couturesista (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

So I went to my fav freestanding store in Columbia,Md to do a B2M and some of the new collection. Ok here's the new update straight from the managers mouth.

1. They no longer accept the containers without the pans. You have to have the pans. " Because ur getting a free item its only fair that you show the entire empty container."

2. You cannot B2Mur free e/s or l/s for another B2M purchase. They mark the bottom of the freebie so they know if you try to return it. " This is a free gift so it really shouldn't be returned for another."

 3. The Manager had a load of questions about "depotting". She had no clue how to do it or what "depotting " meant. She said she had alot of customers come in and say " oh I learned it from you tube and spektra". Get this, she has never been on youtube and didn't kno wthis whole makeup community existed. She and I chit chatted for at least 30 mins about YT and Spektra and the genius of the online makeup community. 

 So, long story short I had to pay for my 3 e/s from the collection. I wasn't upset because she was really nice and she helped with the new collection and she  gave me 5 samples of different pigments and a nice size sample of Moisturelush, I was running low, I didn't have enough cash for that, seeing as though I went to the CCO before to the store. That sorta made up for the loss of the free e/s. Can't have it all!


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

can you get one of the electroflash mineral eyeshadows as one of your free B2M items?


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exoticarbcqen* 

 
_can you get one of the electroflash mineral eyeshadows as one of your free B2M items?_

 
nope.  just the regular pot shadows.


----------



## mmitsjojo (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

im a bit confused, what if i have 5 empty eyeshadow and 1 empty brush cleaner, can i still b2m it for an eyeshadow? thanks!


----------



## skittishkitty (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mmitsjojo* 

 
_im a bit confused, what if i have 5 empty eyeshadow and 1 empty brush cleaner, can i still b2m it for an eyeshadow? thanks!_

 
Yes.. But not all mac counters. I think Mac Freestanding store will let you exchange it with Eye Shadow. 

If you want to know more, just live chat with CS online. They will explain everything.


----------



## damsel (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

enkore posted a video just now stating that mac has changed their back to mac policy in the last few months or so. the most far reaching change is that they will not be accepting depotted e/s or blushes anymore. will all stores abide by this new rule? or will things remain the same [w/ some stores accepting + some not]? is there cause for concern?

just a few weeks ago i b2m depotted e/s at the ny pro store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





the video also contains other policy changes:
YouTube - Back2Mac Policy Update


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_2. You cannot B2Mur free e/s or l/s for another B2M purchase. They mark the bottom of the freebie so they know if you try to return it. " This is a free gift so it really shouldn't be returned for another."_

 
you can b2m your free item when you're done with it.  they mark it so that you can't return/exchange it.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_enkore posted a video just now stating that mac has changed their back to mac policy in the last few months or so. the most far reaching change is that they will not be accepting depotted e/s or blushes anymore. will all stores abide by this new rule? or will things remain the same [w/ some stores accepting + some not]? is there cause for concern?_

 
we haven't gotten anything stating a new b2m policy.  all of what he said, with the exception of the "no depots allowed" has been the policy at my counter.  we've always taken the wipes, lash cases, pro refill pans, etc.  i gave a bunch of depotted empties to my brother's girlfriend and she b2m'd them this past saturday, so if this is the new rule, that store didn't recieve the memo either.


----------



## skittishkitty (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Today, I Live chat with customer service and 2 of them said mac should accept even the depoted ones!!! I'm freaking confuse.. make up your mind. MAC!


----------



## babyjazy21 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

delete


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

this sucks i depotted my eyeshadows and i threw away that black plastic part that holds the pan. and i put the pan inside my palette. 

just to be clear, that means i can no longer B2M those pots right?


----------



## clotheswhore (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

I'm so confused! Because I also just saw Enkore's video on the new Back2Mac policy. But, I just exchanged 18 empties (17 depotted e/s + 1 mascara) for 3 new items this weekend and the MA didn't give me a hard time. I guess it depends on the store?


----------



## peachygoldfish (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

i saw enkore's video too and he stated we needed the metal pans in the pot. does anyone know if this is really true? i just talked to a person on live chat at the mac site and she said i didnt need the pan for the b2m but they now accept pro pans with the original label and magnet.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachygoldfish* 

 
_i saw enkore's video too and he stated we needed the metal pans in the pot. does anyone know if this is really true? i just talked to a person on live chat at the mac site and she said i didnt need the pan for the b2m but they now accept pro pans with the original label and magnet._

 
It's most likely going to depend on the location & the person.  You can always call ahead to see if the store you want to take them to will accept them without the pans.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

if you mail it in will they still accept it without the pan?


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eye_pr0mise* 

 
_if you mail it in will they still accept it without the pan?_

 





, but you can only get a lipstick as your freebie.


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

i b2m depotted pots today with no problem at my freestanding store so i think that may not be the policy everywhere....it's kind of confusing and misleading to a lot of people though when we get different info from so many different sources. i do think that the policy isn't changing though...that was the impression that i got from the MA at the store i went to.


----------



## jennyfee (Aug 11, 2008)

*Back 2 MAC*

Hey everyone, can anyone enlighten me about Back 2 MAC? I have no idea what it is!!
Thanks a lot!!


----------



## ..kels* (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC*

this thread explains everything about B2M. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://specktra.net/f190/mac-faq-back2mac-b2m-25420/


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC*

Merging with existing thread on this topic.


----------



## ms_bloom (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Will eyeshadow pots _with_ the metal pan but _without_ the label on the bottom (with the name of the eyeshadow) be accepted for B2M? I.e., if I depot and then replace the pan with an empty, but also steam off the label to put on my eyeshadow pan.

Also, specifically for Australia: will MAC counters (Myer, DJs) accept empty Pro Pans for B2M? Or will I need to send these back to a Pro store or head office? Thanks!


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms_bloom* 

 
_Will eyeshadow pots with the metal pan but without the label on the bottom (with the name of the eyeshadow) be accepted for B2M? I.e., if I depot and then replace the pan with an empty, but also steam off the label to put on my eyeshadow pan._


----------



## ksaelee (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

i just went through my junk pile and found my mac boxes...(i kept some and threw some away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...)..on the inside tabs, it says back 2 mac on them, so why does the rules say you can't b2m the boxes?


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exoticarbcqen* 

 
_can you get one of the electroflash mineral eyeshadows as one of your free B2M items?_

 

I think it depends on the store, I did!


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ksaelee* 

 
_i just went through my junk pile and found my mac boxes...(i kept some and threw some away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...)..on the inside tabs, it says back 2 mac on them, so why does the rules say you can't b2m the boxes?_

 
that just lets you know what products can be b2m'd.

just imagine how many boxes people would be bringing in to b2m if you could.  they'd return stuff without the boxes and keep em to b2m.  that, and collecting boxes from everyone!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrowneyedBeauty* 

 
_I think it depends on the store, I did!_

 
that's interesting, seeing as how the rules specifically state that MES are excluded.


----------



## Care (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

are eyepencils accepted for B2M?  I remember seeing the log on their box but i've heard that they are not accepted.  Anyone have clarification?


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eye_pr0mise* 

 
_this sucks i depotted my eyeshadows and i threw away that black plastic part that holds the pan. and i put the pan inside my palette. 

just to be clear, that means *i can no longer B2M those pots right*?_

 
Right.


----------



## abbyquack (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Are Travel bottles accepted? Do you need to have both of them to B2M? TIA!


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Care* 

 
_are eyepencils accepted for B2M? I remember seeing the log on their box but i've heard that they are not accepted. Anyone have clarification?_

 
technakohls are cremestick liners are because the plastic remains when you're done.  the ones you sharpen aren't because you sharpen them away.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Are Travel bottles accepted? Do you need to have both of them to B2M? TIA!_

 
no.  accessories aren't b2m-able.


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KJam* 

 
_I mail mine directly to Back 2 Mac (not near a counter) - never a problem_

 
Do you have the address ?


----------



## DC-Cutie (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

I just depotted 20 eyeshadows, returned them to the MAC store at Pentagon City with no problems.


----------



## JediFarfy (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

I asked specifically at my new store nearby and they not only take them back, they gave me advice on how to do it. 

If they suddenly change the policy, I'll be seriously... unhappy. Yes, that's the word I'll use.

JF


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Hey Jedi was that at Southcenter or U Village?


----------



## kmae (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

I have a sample size zoom lash. Can I return that as one of my B2M items?


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kmae* 

 
_I have a sample size zoom lash. Can I return that as one of my B2M items?_

 
nope.  it has to be full size.  the only small-sized items they take back are the holiday sets, and you have to have all of them that came in the set, and they only count as one item.


----------



## 34macfan (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Do you have to have the tins in the eye shadow's?


----------



## Prototype83 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *34macfan* 

 
_Do you have to have the tins in the eye shadow's?_

 
Yes.  I spoke to a rep @ a MAC pro and also a counter.  They both said that the tins had to be in the pots.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Back 2 MAC information - Please read before posting questions about B2M*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *34macfan* 

 
_Do you have to have the tins in the eye shadow's?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_Yes. I spoke to a rep @ a MAC pro and also a counter. They both said that the tins had to be in the pots._

 
call your closest location and ask.  my counter doesn't require the tin, nor does the store in my state.  alot of counters do, alot don't.  you just need to call ahead and ask.


----------



## EvianAngel (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I was just wondering if any of you knew if Mac accepts eyeshadow pots that have been depotted? Or do they have to be in there still used up to count for the free lipstick?

Thanks!


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EvianAngel* 

 
_Hi everyone,

I was just wondering if any of you knew if Mac accepts eyeshadow pots that have been depotted? Or do they have to be in there still used up to count for the free lipstick?

Thanks!_

 
umm, i just answered this same question right before yours.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 10, 2008)

never mind, found my answer.


----------



## MAC*alicious (Sep 10, 2008)

I've thrown the most packages away...damn... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







How works B2M in Germany? Must I go in a counter or can I go to Douglas? The next MAC Store is in Köln and I have to drive about one hour...


----------



## kittykit (Sep 20, 2008)

I've just called my local MAC store and they accept the e/s pots without the tin. I just found out they've the B2M policy yesterday.


----------



## Ladydee91500 (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_I've just called my local MAC store and they accept the e/s pots without the tin. I just found out they've the B2M policy yesterday._

 
Just my 2 cents - my MAC store accepts the depotted e/s w/o the tins.  but they have a limit on how many you can B2M in one day - 24.  Didn't ask why but yea 24.  I have waaaay more than that-- its gonna take 2 more trips to get rid of all of them.

Stupid question and not even trying to be greedy  - but can you b2m just the tins?  I've bought a few pans only and was wondering if those work?

Edit** Never mind the question - got my answer


----------



## jannat84 (Oct 13, 2008)

i want to depot some blushes but was wondering if u need the tins in the blush compact as well like u do in the eyeshadows?


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jannat84* 

 
_i want to depot some blushes but was wondering if u need the tins in the blush compact as well like u do in the eyeshadows?_

 
this has been asked many times already.  if you need them in the shadows at your location, then you'll need them in the blush at your location.  for some reason different locations are following their own rules.  the only way to be sure is to call your nearest counter/store and see what their policy is.


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 25, 2008)

I live in Sweden and we don't have B2M. Denmark doesn't have B2M either.
And I have tons (well not tons, but many) empty eyeshadow containers. What can I do? it there any chance to get them returned and get a product out for each 6 products in some kind of way?


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rouaa* 

 
_I live in Sweden and we don't have B2M. Denmark doesn't have B2M either.
And I have tons (well not tons, but many) empty eyeshadow containers. What can I do? it there any chance to get them returned and get a product out for each 6 products in some kind of way?_

 
That is weird since in Finland we do have B2M


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_That is weird since in Finland we do have B2M 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

We don't and I hate it. Sweden is always so late regarding beauty and make-up. I've got like 36 empty eyeshadow jars I would love to B2M. But we don't have that


----------



## genduk26 (Nov 1, 2008)

can i do B2M to get Stark Naked?


----------



## nursee81 (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_can i do B2M to get Stark Naked?_

 
No you can only get a lipstick at counter. At F/S you have a choice lipstick, e/s or l/g.


----------



## genduk26 (Nov 1, 2008)

thank you Nursee81.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then i'll save my empty pans for hair collection.


----------



## luvmkup (Nov 7, 2008)

Just an FYI: I live in the Jacksonville, FL area, and I called the freestanding MAC store in the St. John's Town Center to ask if they accept depotted eyeshadows for B2M. They said they do not. Then I called the freestanding MAC store at the Avenues Mall, and they said they do. I thought this was weird, considering the stores are only a few miles from each other. I know which store will be getting my business from now on.


----------



## lsperry (Nov 8, 2008)

This is just a thought....Do you have to call them to see if they take depotted shadows? To me this alerts them to the fact they are depotted. I take my depotted shadows in and have not been denied B2M; I'm guessing 'cause I don't announce they're depotted, the MA don't make an issue of it.


----------



## richienickel (Nov 9, 2008)

are eyebrow pencils and mac wipes b2m?


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *richienickel* 

 
_are eyebrow pencils and mac wipes b2m?_


----------



## DirtyPlum (Nov 10, 2008)

^^ not in the UK.  wipes and eyebrow pencils (lingering, stud etc) are not included in B2M.


----------



## shannyn92 (Nov 12, 2008)

If I have empty eyeshadow containers can I get anything other than lipstick?


----------



## cmonster (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shannyn92* 

 
_If I have empty eyeshadow containers can I get anything other than lipstick?_

 

yup but I think that's only with the actual mac stores.  The mac counters only allow shadows whereas mac stores allow a shadow, lipstick/gloss.


----------



## cmonster (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvmkup* 

 
_Just an FYI: I live in the Jacksonville, FL area, and I called the freestanding MAC store in the St. John's Town Center to ask if they accept depotted eyeshadows for B2M. They said they do not. Then I called the freestanding MAC store at the Avenues Mall, and they said they do. I thought this was weird, considering the stores are only a few miles from each other. I know which store will be getting my business from now on._

 

well the B2M progam details are actually very vague so it really depends on your MA and the place you go to.  if they don't accept depotted shadows just but the pot back together and glue in an empty pan.  I'm pretty sure you can get the pans at a very cheap cost.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cmonster* 

 
_yup but I think that's only with the actual mac stores. *The mac counters only allow shadows* whereas mac stores allow a shadow, lipstick/gloss._

 
counters only allow lipsticks, not shadows.


----------



## _Ella_ (Dec 2, 2008)

B2M Germany does not include depots...


----------



## JessicaSarahS (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_This is just a thought....Do you have to call them to see if they take depotted shadows? To me this alerts them to the fact they are depotted. I take my depotted shadows in and have not been denied B2M; I'm guessing 'cause I don't announce they're depotted, the MA don't make an issue of it._

 

I've been thinking this too. I just bring them all in a MAC baggie, pick out my lipstick, give it to the MA and fill out their B2M binder thingy. No questions asked so far.


----------



## MonBlanCesS (Dec 4, 2008)

So I recently bought the colour forms brush set at the cco and I noticed that the box says back 2 mac. I just think that's weird, why would you want to b2m the brushes?? I guess if they're messed up huh? Or maybe its meant for the two pouches it came with??


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

I have taken in about 100 shadow depots...and I never take back the center piece....they open up the bag count the actual pots and throw them in a recycle box...Most time they don't even count physically them ...they just say do you know how many are in here or do we need to count them. Whatever number I tell them they take my word for it...But I am always honest.

added: I only go to the Mac Pro store however...Because I want the selction of shadows, glosses, d/g  or lipsticks


----------



## MonBlanCesS (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rouaa* 

 
_I live in Sweden and we don't have B2M. Denmark doesn't have B2M either.
And I have tons (well not tons, but many) empty eyeshadow containers. What can I do? it there any chance to get them returned and get a product out for each 6 products in some kind of way?_

 
Maybe you can try mailing them b2m??? Check out their website:
M·A·C Cosmetics | Service clients | Programmes et services


----------



## juicy415 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Mac Pro Store In Sf*

This is my first post.. be patience with me lol? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Girls in SF, do they accept your eyeshadow pot without the metal pan in mac pro store?

So, i called the mac pro today the one that is located in union st to make sure if they accept it or not, because i dont want to go there looking stupid b/c i dont have the metal pan in..

so a guy picked up the phone and i asked if they accept the eyeshadow pot without the metal pan and he said no. 

any1 went there and the MUA accept it?

OHH.. and then i called the one in filmore one and the lady picked up the phone and i asked her.. and she asked me "you mean you depotted them?" and i said yes and she said its okai..


----------



## jennifer. (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Mac Pro Store In Sf*

i think this post might be in the wrong place but it just depends on the store.  i would try calling back later and asking someone else.  i'd ask if they accept depotted e/s instead of "without the metal pan".  it just sounds better.  haha

my local FS store in san jose takes depotted containers back no problem.  i'd call other stores if SF pro says they don't.


----------



## juicy415 (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Mac Pro Store In Sf*

thx!
umm mayb i will try again hehe


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Mac Pro Store In Sf*

Talk to Lalee at the pro store. She is great and she really puts customer service first. She has bent rules for me before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



not sure where you are but the mac store in concord takes them no question


----------



## mizuki~ (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Mac Pro Store In Sf*

My homie at MAC on Fillmore says they take em without the pan


----------



## NewlyMACd (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cmonster* 

 
_well the B2M progam details are actually very vague so it really depends on your MA and the place you go to.  if they don't accept depotted shadows just but the pot back together and glue in an empty pan.  I'm pretty sure you can get the pans at a very cheap cost._

 
Yes.. I have B2M a few times and on Saturday I B2M and was told by my guy that I need to have the pans in them...He let me go this time but said I needed the pans.  So I will be on eBay now getting them


----------



## HeatherAnn (Dec 24, 2008)

I know that you cannot b2m for a viva glam lipstick, but can you use an empty viva glam as one of the 6 empties for something else?


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeatherAnn* 

 
_I know that you cannot b2m for a viva glam lipstick, but can you use an empty viva glam as one of the 6 empties for something else?_


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 28, 2008)

Is the tinted lipglass the only kind of lipgloss you can pick when doing a B2M?? Can you pick a plushglass/lustreglass?


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Is the tinted lipglass the only kind of lipgloss you can pick when doing a B2M?? Can you pick a plushglass/lustreglass?_

 
you can get either lip, lustre, plush, or lipgelee.


----------



## fafi (Dec 29, 2008)

I was pretty disappointed when I brought my empties to b2m for a dame edna lipglass. They told me that since the collection is very limited, the employees could not get a discount and customers could not b2m for anything in the collection. Real BUMMER!!!


----------



## MugzieP (Dec 30, 2008)

For the Houston area girls-Yesterday I tried to B2M at the Houston Galleria store and was told they don't accept anything melted.  Needless to say I won't be shopping at that store anymore.  I've never had a problem with Saks, Dillards or Macy's.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 3, 2009)

I did a B2M yest - enough for 2 items and the Harlem store wouldn't accept my 2 MAC wipes packages saying they only take plastic. Erm ..they ARE plastic?!! 
The SA threw them away, gave me a free lippie and gave me back the four remaining empties I had!


----------



## ms. kendra (Jan 3, 2009)

I haven't read all of these pages, but I have a really old MAC lipstick...it must have be an LE (it's called Diva)...and the tube is completely silver. I don't remember the collection but can I give this back (along with 5 other items)?

Also, do you just get a lipstick, or can you get an eyeshadow instead?


----------



## bell21 (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms. kendra* 

 
_I haven't read all of these pages, but I have a really old MAC lipstick...it must have be an LE (it's called Diva)...and the tube is completely silver. I don't remember the collection but can I give this back (along with 5 other items)?

Also, do you just get a lipstick, or can you get an eyeshadow instead?_

 
As far as i know you can take it back. 
If you go to a counter you can only get the lipstick,
if you go to a MAC freestanding store or mailing in the empties you can get  lipstick, lipgloss or eyeshadow.


----------



## color_lover456 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry if this has been asked before, but I read the first 7 pages of this thread and the last two pages, and didn't find my answer.

I know that for holiday pigment sets you need to take back the entire set in order to count as one empty, but what about the lip sets where you get two lipsticks and a mini lipgloss? The lipstick is full-sized, so shouldn't that count as a full-sized empty? Then would the mini-lipgloss count as an empty by itself as well?

thanks!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *color_lover456* 

 
_Sorry if this has been asked before, but I read the first 7 pages of this thread and the last two pages, and didn't find my answer.

I know that for holiday pigment sets you need to take back the entire set in order to count as one empty, but what about the lip sets where you get two lipsticks and a mini lipgloss? The lipstick is full-sized, so shouldn't that count as a full-sized empty? Then would the mini-lipgloss count as an empty by itself as well?

thanks!_

 
you need all five mini pigments/glitters to count as one recycle.
you need all five mini glosses to count as one recycle.

as for the 2 lipsticks/mini gloss, each lipstick counts as one, and the gloss only counts if you have 4 other minis to equal one recycle.  you can combine all the minis-3 mini glosses with two mini pigments, 2 mini glosses, 2 mini pigments, 1 mini shadestick (from a few years back).  

in other words, 5 minis (of anything) count as one recycle.


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Jan 6, 2009)

hey all, im not sure if this has been asked, but i heard that you b2m stuff if it isnt completely empty, is that true? 

if so, i have a foundation that i bought a couple of summers ago when i was really tan, but havent been that shade since and theres still about 50%-ish left in the bottle, would i be able to b2m that?...TIA!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 7, 2009)

things don't have to be empty.  you can b2m contains with product still in them.


----------



## color_lover456 (Jan 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_you need all five mini pigments/glitters to count as one recycle.
you need all five mini glosses to count as one recycle.

as for the 2 lipsticks/mini gloss, each lipstick counts as one, and the gloss only counts if you have 4 other minis to equal one recycle.  you can combine all the minis-3 mini glosses with two mini pigments, 2 mini glosses, 2 mini pigments, 1 mini shadestick (from a few years back).  

in other words, 5 minis (of anything) count as one recycle._

 






 wow you must know everything hahaha


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MugzieP* 

 
_For the Houston area girls-Yesterday I tried to B2M at the Houston Galleria store and was told they don't accept anything melted. Needless to say I won't be shopping at that store anymore. I've never had a problem with Saks, Dillards or Macy's._

 

Do you mean the black insert was melted?


----------



## chdom (Jan 12, 2009)

it's been months since i've done a b2m.  my freestanding store no longer takes the depots w/o metal pan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  will have to order some pans soon asap!


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 13, 2009)

Which lipglosses can you get? Can I get plushglasses and lustresglasses too or just the standard tinted lipglasses?


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chdom* 

 
_it's been months since i've done a b2m.  my freestanding store no longer takes the depots w/o metal pan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  will have to order some pans soon asap!_

 
Oh noes, that sucks to hear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Mine still takes my depots, but I was told I do them very cleanly, so I think they might not be noticing no pan.  My fave girl just picks them up and throws them in the bin without even counting.  I'm always worried one day they won't take them, though.


----------



## RayannaBanana (Jan 13, 2009)

Do pencil *lids* (lip liner, eye liner) count as B2M? Would one lid count as one B2M item? Or would it be more?

If not would they still take them?


----------



## i_love_mac (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RayannaBanana* 

 
_Do pencil lids (lip liner, eye liner) count as B2M? Would one lid count as one B2M item? Or would it be more?

If not would they still take them?_

 
You cant B2M lip pencils eye liners because they are not plastic. It has to be plastic containers.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




example: Eyeshadow pots, Fluidline, paint pots, lipsticks, lipglass, tendertones, dazzleglass, pro makeup remover...

HTH


----------



## RayannaBanana (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *i_love_mac* 

 
_You cant B2M lip pencils eye liners because they are not plastic. It has to be plastic containers.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




example: Eyeshadow pots, Fluidline, paint pots, lipsticks, lipglass, tendertones, dazzleglass, pro makeup remover...

HTH_

 
I actually said just the plastic lids not the actual pencils.

I know the mechanical liners are ok because they are all plastic.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RayannaBanana* 

 
_I actually said just the plastic lids not the actual pencils.

I know the mechanical liners are ok because they are all plastic._

 
only the lids to the mechanical ones, but they don't count as a separate b2m item.  one lid and one pencil = one b2m.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_only the lids to the mechanical ones, but they don't count as a separate b2m item. one lid and one pencil = one b2m._

 

So you can take the mechanical pencils? I was told those didn't work??


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_So you can take the mechanical pencils? I was told those didn't work??_

 
they're plastic, so they count.


----------



## ambidextrous (Jan 16, 2009)

anyone knows if Austria finally has the program too?


----------



## just_jill325 (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *i_love_mac* 

 
_You cant B2M lip pencils eye liners because they are not plastic. It has to be plastic containers.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




example: Eyeshadow pots, Fluidline, paint pots, lipsticks, lipglass, tendertones, dazzleglass, pro makeup remover...

HTH_

 
how about the false eyelash case? that's plastic..can you B2M those?


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *just_jill325* 

 
_how about the false eyelash case? that's plastic..can you B2M those?_

 
yup!


----------



## just_jill325 (Jan 19, 2009)

okay..so after reading the last few pages of this thread I got kinda nervous before heading to my MAC pro store to B2M for a few eyeshadows because I depotted a lot of mine, and didn't have extra pans. To my surprise, they were really easy going!!! they didn't even check, nor counted how many items I had (I was nice enough to separate 6 in each bag)...so needless to say I stressed out for nothing. I guess some stores are really picky and some are not. Maybe it's cuz my city is small and they may not get that many B2M stuff or I dunno...lol but either way I'm glad!


----------



## dp3 (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MonBlanCesS* 

 
_So I recently bought the colour forms brush set at the cco and I noticed that the box says back 2 mac. I just think that's weird, why would you want to b2m the brushes?? I guess if they're messed up huh? Or maybe its meant for the two pouches it came with??_

 
Does that mean we can Back 2 Mac the brush sets? Would we also need the case it comes with?

Have you all been able to B2M pro palette tins at MAC stores or just the Pro Stores? 

I went to a MAC store which did not take the pro palette tins, but I went to a Pro store which accepted them.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Can u B2M the eyebrow pencils? The mechanical ones?


----------



## RayannaBanana (Jan 22, 2009)

Can you B2M Mattene lipsticks? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope so because I have one already to go and I don't have anything else to replace it.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dp3* 

 
_Does that mean we can Back 2 Mac the brush sets? Would we also need the case it comes with?

Have you all been able to B2M pro palette tins at MAC stores or just the Pro Stores? 

I went to a MAC store which did not take the pro palette tins, but I went to a Pro store which accepted them._

 
no to the brush sets.  mighta just been a typo.
yes to the pro tin refills.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_Can u B2M the eyebrow pencils? The mechanical ones?_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RayannaBanana* 

 
_Can you B2M Mattene lipsticks? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope so because I have one already to go and I don't have anything else to replace it._


----------



## RayannaBanana (Jan 23, 2009)

I have another B2M question. Are MAC pencil sharpeners ok to B2M? 
Mine Broke.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RayannaBanana* 

 
_I have another B2M question. Are MAC pencil sharpeners ok to B2M? 
Mine Broke. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
mmm.  the rules online say no to all accessories, however we accept them at my counter, so...


----------



## Miss_Jackie (Jan 26, 2009)

So my puppy just chewed the end of one of my plush glasses can I B2M that? the the lip gloss end it all messed up and has a hole in it. So i wasnt sure if I could B2M it or not

Thanks Jackie


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_Jackie* 

 
_So my puppy just chewed the end of one of my plush glasses can I B2M that? the the lip gloss end it all messed up and has a hole in it. So i wasnt sure if I could B2M it or not

Thanks Jackie_


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jan 28, 2009)

I did a quick search and couldn't find an answer for this...

When a Viva Glam l/s runs out, can we B2M it? I know we can't GET one from a B/M, but the container...?

Thanks a million!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_I did a quick search and couldn't find an answer for this...

When a Viva Glam l/s runs out, can we B2M it? I know we can't GET one from a B/M, but the container...?

Thanks a million!_

 
 Absolutely. We can definitely take it back since the container is plastic which can be recycled. We cannot offer Viva Glam lip products as the free item because 100% of the selling price goes to the MAC AIDS fund. Since we want to raise as much money as possible, we cannot give those items away for free. *Anything *that is plastic and or glass that is sold by MAC is eligible for the Back2MAC program.


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok, I read in another thread that you cannot B2M depotted eyeshadows.

So, that means what I have to do is scrape the eyeshadow out, repress it, and then take the whole container back??


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Jan 30, 2009)

Can you bring in the little lipglosses from the "Little Darlings" lipgloss set from this past Xmas for B2M? I have one that's almost done, so I would like to know if I have to keep it or not to bring back to the store. Thanks!


----------



## SuSana (Jan 30, 2009)

^^^ Here you go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_you need all five mini glosses to count as one recycle.

in other words, 5 minis (of anything) count as one recycle._


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Jan 31, 2009)

O thank you very much!!


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok I really need to ask this question. Now, I know you can definately bring 6 things in and get a free lipstick, I was told though that at some stores you an pick an eyeshadow, lipstick or lipgloss, is this true or not? Somebody clarify this for me because I've been hearing all different things.

Also, do the boxes count for B2M? Thanks.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeupaddict88* 

 
_Ok I really need to ask this question. Now, I know you can definately bring 6 things in and get a free lipstick, I was told though that at some stores you an pick an eyeshadow, lipstick or lipgloss, is this true or not? Somebody clarify this for me because I've been hearing all different things.

Also, do the boxes count for B2M? Thanks._

 
the answer to this is always the same, no matter how many times its asked.  

at STORES ONLY, you can choose a lipstick, slimshine, lipglass, lustreglass, plushglass, lipgelee or small shadow. 

at COUNTERS ONLY, you can choose a lipstick or slimshine.

no, boxes do not count.  but you can recycle those with your trash!


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Feb 4, 2009)

K, Thanks!! I just wanted a straight answer from somebody who would know. Again, thanks so much.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 10, 2009)

I did a search on what this but I couldn't find anything. I pre-apologize if this was already answered but my question is, Can I B2M and get a Hello Kitty lipstick? Are limited edition items eligible for B2M? Thanks. =]


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_Ok, I read in another thread that you cannot B2M depotted eyeshadows.

So, that means what I have to do is scrape the eyeshadow out, repress it, and then take the whole container back??_

 
My MAC accepts depotted eyeshadows. I don't know if they follow the same set of rules. I wish all the stores followed the same set of rules but it will probably depend on the managers at your particular store. If some are lenient, they'll let you B2M depotted shadows.


----------



## eidetica (Feb 11, 2009)

Think recycling- literally! If you burned it up with a candle de potting, it won't go into the furnace to make flower pots. The cold method with alchohol dissolving the glue should always be fine. But it often depends on the sales person...
  (The EnKore method)
  I did the math and the Pro pans at 11 dollars times 6 are 18 dollars less than buying and depotting. That's the lipstick AND a big lovely cappacino made by the gifted barista at your local coffeehouse. You also don't waste valuable magazine reading time mangling shadows by de potting. So those first twenty or so shadows before you discovered pallettes? If one counter/ store won't take them just try another on a good hair day. And then consider yourself past the problem... A MAC lipstick is a great bargain; Look at the decent drugstore ones and then price the other department store ones and $14 for the quality? Buy Pro Pans and pay for the lip stick. You come out ahead on time and $$ both. Then when you have six of anything else you get a freebie, but the eyeshadows are just heck with de potting and all.
  Seriously, manufacturing that packaging is so hoooribly not green it boggles the mind. It's a petroleum product, all that black plastic, so palettes and pans are a bit of anti toxins to think about.

  Last bit of wisdom? (yeah, I hear you snorting and rolling your eyes)
Those cool LE lipstick cases are interchangable on lipsticks; put a new one in that wonderful Manish or Kitty case when they run out and keep the Precious going. Nobody thinks of that! just put the worn out in the black plastic for turning in.

  And blah blah blah yeah I can talk. 

Lizzy


----------



## eidetica (Feb 11, 2009)

No, no B2M for LE's. I asked. I have all these empties and everything I currently want doesn't trade.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eidetica* 

 
_Think recycling- literally! If you burned it up with a candle de potting, it won't go into the furnace to make flower pots. The cold method with alchohol dissolving the glue should always be fine. But it often depends on the sales person...
(The EnKore method)
I did the math and the Pro pans at 11 dollars times 6 are 18 dollars less than buying and depotting. That's the lipstick AND a big lovely cappacino made by the gifted barista at your local coffeehouse. You also don't waste valuable magazine reading time mangling shadows by de potting. So those first twenty or so shadows before you discovered pallettes? If one counter/ store won't take them just try another on a good hair day. And then consider yourself past the problem... A MAC lipstick is a great bargain; Look at the decent drugstore ones and then price the other department store ones and $14 for the quality? Buy Pro Pans and pay for the lip stick. You come out ahead on time and $$ both. Then when you have six of anything else you get a freebie, but the eyeshadows are just heck with de potting and all.
Seriously, manufacturing that packaging is so hoooribly not green it boggles the mind. It's a petroleum product, all that black plastic, so palettes and pans are a bit of anti toxins to think about.

Last bit of wisdom? (yeah, I hear you snorting and rolling your eyes)
Those cool LE lipstick cases are interchangable on lipsticks; put a new one in that wonderful Manish or Kitty case when they run out and keep the Precious going. Nobody thinks of that! just put the worn out in the black plastic for turning in.

And blah blah blah yeah I can talk. 

Lizzy_

 
this is well thought and all, and we've heard the same thing long ago, but your theory doesn't apply to LE colors that you want to put in palettes.  

and as also said previously, people don't depot to b2m.  they depot cuz they either don't have stores near them that sell pans and they prefer to use department charges to buy their makeup, and they want them in a palette.  as a result of depotting they have empties that they can b2m for to get a free lipstick.  its a plus, not an purpose.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eidetica* 

 
_No, no B2M for LE's. I asked. I have all these empties and everything I currently want doesn't trade._

 
and we allow it at my counter.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_I did a search on what this but I couldn't find anything. I pre-apologize if this was already answered but my question is, Can I B2M and get a Hello Kitty lipstick? Are limited edition items eligible for B2M? Thanks. =]_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eidetica* 

 
_No, no B2M for LE's. I asked. I have all these empties and everything I currently want doesn't trade._

 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_this is well thought and all, and we've heard the same thing long ago, but your theory doesn't apply to LE colors that you want to put in palettes.  

and as also said previously, people don't depot to b2m.  they depot cuz they either don't have stores near them that sell pans and they prefer to use department charges to buy their makeup, and they want them in a palette.  as a result of depotting they have empties that they can b2m for to get a free lipstick.  its a plus, not an purpose.



and we allow it at my counter._

 
My Macy's counter said they weren't able to let me B2M for any hk lipsticks. I'm assuming that it's because it's a special packaged item rather than an LE item. Because the MA had said that if I really wanted to get rid of my empties right at that moment I was able to pick a l/s from the Creme Team collection with is also LE.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Feb 19, 2009)

regarding the whole depot thing...

why dont people just buy empty pans to stick in?


----------



## Waterbb (Feb 19, 2009)

*Questions about Back 2 mac.*

I took some empty eyeshadow cases back to Mac store today(I de-potted them) hoping that I would get a free lipstick, but the MU told me they have to have the silver tin in there as well other wise they will not except it?? Has anyone have this problem?  I took some back about 3 months ago to a counter rather then a store, they took it back without the silver tin. Did they recently change that?


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Questions about Back 2 mac.*

I believe this is true.. if they really check the pan is supposed to be in there.  A lot of the time when I go to put down some B2M they don't even look at inside the bag.. just count the containers.
Try another store.


----------



## Waterbb (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Questions about Back 2 mac.*

great thank you!!


----------



## Waterbb (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Questions about Back 2 mac.*

I also just got on the live chat with mac, they told me I have to check with the stores to see if they will take them back. So I guess some counters don't really care??


----------



## coquetayloca (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spacegirl2007* 

 
_regarding the whole depot thing...

why dont people just buy empty pans to stick in?_

 
Some people do, but some stores aren't picky about that.  If I got rejected, then I would invest in some empty pans...  but then again, my pots are a bit bent up


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 26, 2009)

Ugh, I hope my local Counter will take my depots =[ Otherwise Ill just probably have to throw them out. I'm too lazy and cheap to go through the whole process of ordering empty pans online + s&h for them and having to go glue them back in the pots. If I want the l/s that bad, I'll just buy it.

It's been so long since I've done my last B2M which was back in August when I got Fast Thrill l/s. I don't really want to ask or bring it up to the MA's at my counter or any counter in case they get curious and ask HQ about it and get the heads up that they're not allowed to take depots in.


----------



## oreox0x0 (Mar 1, 2009)

sorry if this has been asked,

can you B2M for dazzleglasses?


----------



## Ravishing (Mar 2, 2009)

lol I've gone through the first 10 pages and the last 2 pages and although I learned alot about B2M (thnx everyone!) I didn't find a clear answer to my question:

Can I b2m a shade stick ?
Is it okay if I don't have the lid?

thank-you in advance =)


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oreox0x0* 

 
_sorry if this has been asked,

can you B2M for dazzleglasses?_

 
at stores only.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ravishing* 

 
_lol I've gone through the first 10 pages and the last 2 pages and although I learned alot about B2M (thnx everyone!) I didn't find a clear answer to my question:

Can I b2m a shade stick ?
Is it okay if I don't have the lid?

thank-you in advance =)_

 





 and


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 2, 2009)

not sure where to put this but in the nottingham uk store i back to mac'd my depots today. all the lady commented on was how clean they were! so i guess some places are taking depots still. twas my first time back to macing and it felt great coming out with 3 lippies and no money spent for once!


----------



## oreox0x0 (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_at stores only._

 
thank you, you are so helpful erine!


----------



## M4C_G1RL (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello, i just wondered if you can back to mac eyebrow pencils, and the moisture lush jar?

And finally can it be used against creme team and other collections? Sorry i've never done a back 2 mac before!


----------



## lara (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M4C_G1RL* 

 
_Hello, i just wondered if you can back to mac eyebrow pencils, and the moisture lush jar?

And finally can it be used against creme team and other collections? Sorry i've never done a back 2 mac before!_

 
Yes and yes for the first two, and you'll have to check with your local counter/store in regards to collection lipsticks. Most stores and counters accept B2M for any lipsticks in regular black casing (Viva Glam excluded) but it can't hurt to ring first.


----------



## cipelica (Mar 17, 2009)

In B2M program you can only get a lipstick? Can you get a lip gloss?


----------



## Sophia84 (Mar 24, 2009)

I was wondering if here in Europe they don't mind if the pans are on or not. 
Here we cannot B2M for anything else besides l/s so maybe they're not so picky!


----------



## andrrea (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry for the dumb question, but can you B2M empty Fix+ bottles???


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_you need all five mini pigments/glitters to count as one recycle.
you need all five mini glosses to count as one recycle.

as for the 2 lipsticks/mini gloss, each lipstick counts as one, and the gloss only counts if you have 4 other minis to equal one recycle. you can combine all the minis-3 mini glosses with two mini pigments, 2 mini glosses, 2 mini pigments, 1 mini shadestick (from a few years back). 

in other words, 5 minis (of anything) count as one recycle._

 
Do you need to have the outside packaging as well as the 5 vials or 5 lipglass tubes?  I was keeping mine in case and have misplaced them (or they got tossed), so now I am not sure if I can B2M the mini's.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_Do you need to have the outside packaging as well as the 5 vials or 5 lipglass tubes? I was keeping mine in case and have misplaced them (or they got tossed), so now I am not sure if I can B2M the mini's._

 
nope.  that packaging doesn't count, so no need to have it.  just the vials/tubes.


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 29, 2009)

I happened to stop in MAC the other night and asked about it (as I hadn't seen the response here yet) and I was told that they have no changed the policy on the mini's from the holiday sets and *each one* counts as an empty towards B2M!!  So if you have all 5, there is your 5 of 6!  I was thrilled to hear this!!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_I happened to stop in MAC the other night and asked about it (as I hadn't seen the response here yet) and I was told that they have no changed the policy on the mini's from the holiday sets and *each one* counts as an empty towards B2M!!  So if you have all 5, there is your 5 of 6!  I was thrilled to hear this!!_

 
Yay!! 

Any word if this is just in Canada or the US also? 

It'll take me forever to go through a whole vial of pigment unless I dump all of the product out into a separate container which I might do, just so I can B2M soon again!

I just was at the counter in Macy's just when sugar sweet came out and did a b2m consisting of all depotted empty e/s pots. The MA just dumped them into a bin which I'm assuming is used to store all the B2m empties. She didn't even count to check how many empties I had or anything. No comment about them being depotted or anything either. I then was allowed to choose which l/s I wanted to get.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 1, 2009)

Ernie or Adina! Are you around here? I wonder if you will know this... which of the Mac stores in nyc is the best with B2M'ing depots without pans? Maybe I should just order some pans and be done with it.


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 1, 2009)

X4biddenxLustX said:


> Yay!!
> 
> Any word if this is just in Canada or the US also?
> 
> ...


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 4, 2009)

leenybeeny said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX*
> 
> ...


----------



## brittnance (Apr 10, 2009)

*B2M Problem*

I wasn't sure if I should post this in the B2M sticky or not- wasn't sure if this was considered a question about the policy, so sorry if this is in the wrong place.  

I went earlier this evening to my local MAC store with some empties to B2M, and they would not accept them.  They were depotted (eyeshadows & blushes) but had the pans.  I was told that they "just received an email recently" saying that they weren't allowed to accept anything depotted because now all of the packaging had to be intact.

I haven't B2M'ed anything for awhile so, I was wondering just how new this policy is?  I haven't heard of this, but maybe I just missed it. lol


----------



## minni4bebe (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: B2M Problem*

It seems like it depends on the place you go too. My freestanding has one person who will always deny them and everyone else takes them and then all the counters I go to take them, so I guess it depends =\


----------



## mrsdarcy001 (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: B2M Problem*

I'm in Orlando too. The SA warned me the last time I bought potted shadows that if I depotted them I couldn't B2M them. That was at the Millenia Pro Store. I don't know about the FL Mall store.


----------



## brittnance (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: B2M Problem*

The Florida Mall store was where they told me this today.  I was thinking of maybe trying a counter or something before I just tossed them all, just to see.  It really sucks to just have to toss all of that packaging.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: B2M Problem*

^^ I know, it's such a waste really. Cause I'm sure not going to stop depotting and those empties are just gonna have to be trashed out =[

My counter as of last time I B2M'd ( just like a week or two ago really) still took depots.


----------



## skankinj (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: B2M Problem*

If you can't get another counter to take them, you can always take them to the Origins counter and they'll recycle it. You won't get the free product, but you'll keep it out of the landfills.


----------



## brittnance (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: B2M Problem*

Oh okay.  Didn't know about that.  Thanks!


----------



## koukla032487 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: B2M Problem*

The counter at my house still accepts them. The manager told me they still take them because they can check if it's a "fake" pan or not by the sticker at the bottom...so it doesn't matter if you just take by the pans themselves (as long as they're the original) or the depotted piece as a B2M item. So it depends on the MAC counter/store you go to!


----------



## brittnance (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: B2M Problem*

Hmm.  Maybe that's why they didn't take them- I'm very OCD about the pans sticking to my palettes so I always clean the glue off the bottom, and usually just keep the sticker stuck in my palette.  They probably thought they were fake pans. haha


----------



## HustleRose (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: B2M Problem*

that sucks - i've been lucky with my local mac store. there is one girl that works there that will just look into the bag with the b2m items and make sure the right number of items is in there and then just toss them into the b2m bin. i make sure to specifically go there on days i see she is there on. 

sneaky i know.


----------



## ms.marymac (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: B2M Problem*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *skankinj* 

 
_If you can't get another counter to take them, you can always take them to the Origins counter and they'll recycle it. You won't get the free product, but you'll keep it out of the landfills._

 
My Origins buddy told me that they give a sample. Not sure what kind, though.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: B2M Problem*

I depot my shadows carefully so it doesnt deform the plastic insert too badly, and i just glue on an empty 26mm pan, dirty the pan a lil bit, it really looks like i didnt do a thing to it

B2M rules varies greatly amongst MA's and stores


----------



## kittykit (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: B2M Problem*

I believe the rules vary in different counters. I'm in Europe and I read about the B2M thread before bringing my empties there. I asked the MA if it was OK that my e/s pots were without the pans. She said it didn't matter because they wanted the 'plastic'. 

I hope you find another store that will accept your empties.


----------



## michelle79 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: B2M Problem*

My MAC store (Chicago/Oak Street) recently stopped taking them as well.


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: B2M Problem*

The Vegas Pro store I go to always takes mine. I tuned in 12 just the other day.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: B2M Problem*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_I depot my shadows carefully so it doesnt deform the plastic insert too badly, and i just glue on an empty 26mm pan, dirty the pan a lil bit, it really looks like i didnt do a thing to it

B2M rules varies greatly amongst MA's and stores_

 
I have a sneaking suspicion that they're cracking down all over, especially with this economy.  Refusing to accept depots is one way they can control what's going in and out.  I'm going to take a page outta ManBeater's book and buy some pans.  I'm not going to waste all those depots I already have.  Plus LE shadows only come in pot-form, and I'm trying go to strictly palettes.  From now on, I'll buy only perm shadows in pan form, and get some pans for my LE depots.  I know there's a link around here somewhere where you can buy those pans cheap...

Oh, and does anyone know if there are blush pans available?  I really want to depot one more palette's worth of blushes, but I won't if I can't turn 'em in.

ETA - the heat method seems to work best for depotting as it doesn't mangle the pots beyond recognition.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: B2M Problem*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I have a sneaking suspicion that they're cracking down all over, especially with this economy. Refusing to accept depots is one way they can control what's going in and out. I'm going to take a page outta ManBeater's book and buy some pans. I'm not going to waste all those depots I already have. Plus LE shadows only come in pot-form, and I'm trying go to strictly palettes. From now on, I'll buy only perm shadows in pan form, and get some pans for my LE depots. I know there's a link around here somewhere where you can buy those pans cheap...

Oh, and does anyone know if there are blush pans available? I really want to depot one more palette's worth of blushes, but I won't if I can't turn 'em in.

ETA - the heat method seems to work best for depotting as it doesn't mangle the pots beyond recognition._

 
Heat by a candle is definiately the best method to use.  I've tried the hair straightener method (which btw actually ruined 2 of my eye shadows because it acts like an oven which baked my eye shadows into soild rocks) The non non heat method works great too, but it takes too long and the glue is too messy to deal with.

I've never seen empty blush pans before


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: B2M Problem*

I agree with the Candle method...works perfectly


----------



## Meryl (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: B2M Problem*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_I depot my shadows carefully so it doesnt deform the plastic insert too badly, and i just glue on an empty 26mm pan, dirty the pan a lil bit, it really looks like i didnt do a thing to it

B2M rules varies greatly amongst MA's and stores_

 
I tried to ask about this at my local counter and they didn't know what I was talking about... but you guys will...

Okay, follow me here...

We depot out shadows and then put the little pan in our 15 size pallettes.

When I hit the bottom of the pan and it starts to get empty,  I used to toss it since I already B2M the empty shadow container... but why can't I put the empty metal pan back in the depoted container and take that back to Mac?


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: B2M Problem*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meryl* 

 
_When I hit the bottom of the pan and it starts to get empty, I used to toss it since I already B2M the empty shadow container... but why can't I put the empty metal pan back in the depoted container and take that back to Mac?_

 
uh, you can.

can someone please merge this thread with one of the many others like it please?


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: B2M Problem*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Oh, and does anyone know if there are blush pans available?  I really want to depot one more palette's worth of blushes, but I won't if I can't turn 'em in._

 
Coastal Scents has empty blush pans available.  

Coastal Scents: 8 Pack 44 mm Empty Magnetic Pans - Fits Our 8 pc Empty Palette (same pan size as MAC blushes)


----------



## kmae (Apr 13, 2009)

Can I turn in an empty eyelash container as a B2M?


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kmae* 

 
_Can I turn in an empty eyelash container as a B2M?_

 
no.  accessories and their packaging don't count.


----------



## Fataliya (Apr 15, 2009)

Can I take back an empty brush cleaner bottle? How about Strobe Cream tube?


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_Can I take back an empty brush cleaner bottle? How about Strobe Cream tube?_

 






 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You can take back everything but pencils that you sharpen, brushes and accessories (and their packaging).


----------



## Fataliya (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_





 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You can take back everything but pencils that you sharpen, brushes and accessories (and their packaging)._

 
Thanks so much! That means I'll have enough empties to get 3 eyeshadows!! Yay!

Now if hubby would just drive me to the f/s in Tampa.....


----------



## Victoria2 (Apr 27, 2009)

I am not sore what is b2m?


----------



## kayley123 (Apr 28, 2009)

Could a MAC artist please tell me whether or not they will accept an empty LE Beauty Powder compact?  I have the empty compact with the tiger stripes (Peaceful Beauty Powder from Raquel Welch line)  I am guessing this has been asked on the thread already _somewhere_ but I can't find it.  I apologize for gumming up the thread with a question that's probably a repeat.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayley123* 

 
_Could a MAC artist please tell me whether or not they will accept an empty LE Beauty Powder compact? I have the empty compact with the tiger stripes (Peaceful Beauty Powder from Raquel Welch line) I am guessing this has been asked on the thread already somewhere but I can't find it. I apologize for gumming up the thread with a question that's probably a repeat._

 
i will quote myself.  this was 3 posts above yours.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_You can take back everything but pencils that you sharpen, brushes and accessories (and their packaging)._


----------



## kayley123 (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_i will quote myself.  this was 3 posts above yours._

 
Oh dear...that's embarrassing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sorry!


----------



## viola84 (May 6, 2009)

Hi everyone!
Not sure if this the right place to ask, but Iam from the netherlands and the macpro shop in amsterdam and in antwerp (belgium) doesnt do back 2 mac.
Im going on holiday to prague does anyone know if they do back 2 mac?


----------



## erine1881 (May 11, 2009)

we got a memo the other day at work with the updated list of freebies you can get with the extended B2M program at stores.  here ya go!

lipstick (including special packaging)
slimshine
prolongwear 
prolongwear lustre

lipglass (including special packaging)
lustreglass
lipgelee
plushglass
prolongwear gloss coat
dazzleglass
tricolour lipglass
see thru lipcolour

small shadow (including special packaging)(not pans)
MES


----------



## MACATTAK (May 11, 2009)

^^ I sure hope this won't vary from store to store.


----------



## Phannimal (May 12, 2009)

*Re: B2M Problem*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HustleRose* 

 
_that sucks - i've been lucky with my local mac store. there is one girl that works there that will just look into the bag with the b2m items and make sure the right number of items is in there and then just toss them into the b2m bin. i make sure to specifically go there on days i see she is there on. 

sneaky i know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
HAHA. This sounds like my very first B2M experience...it could have also been that their place was super busy that night for me anyways. 

I was surprised that the MA didn't inspect every single item I had turned in...then again, I didn't have any shadows or blushes, which have the strict "NO DEPOTTING" rule on them.


----------



## MissBrittB87 (May 14, 2009)

I just B2M'ed a bunch of depotted eyeshadows and stuff and didn't have a problem with it. But I know the MUA very well so that might be why....*Shrugs*


----------



## Phannimal (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_we got a memo the other day at work with the updated list of freebies you can get with the extended B2M program at stores.  here ya go!

lipstick (including special packaging)
slimshine
prolongwear 
prolongwear lustre

lipglass (including special packaging)
lustreglass
lipgelee
plushglass
prolongwear gloss coat
dazzleglass
tricolour lipglass
see thru lipcolour

small shadow (including special packaging)(not pans)
MES_

 
Thanks for that list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I had a confusing experience today with B2M. 

I tried to B2M for a Saint Germain lippie at a MAC counter in Macy's for my sister. They told me that I couldn't do that cuz it's an LE lippie and only lippies in the permanent line are eligible. I thought MAC counters were allowed to offer any lippie besides VIVA GLAM cuz its funds go to charity (like the pro stores). I had previously B2M'ed for Way to Love which is a LE lippie (correct me if I'm wrong), so why is there a restriction on Saint Germain? 

I even went so far as to call the pro store and ask them if there was a new rule. They said I should be able to B2M for Saint Germain, but that their store was out of stock. 

So...the only thing I can think of is since Saint Germain is sold out in pro stores and this Macy's counter happened to have some left, they decided to make their own rule. Or that maybe a new memo about eligible B2M lippies came out recently. 

Does anyone know what the deal is? I really want to get one for my sis...either that or I'll have to get Pink Nouveau or even Snob instead of the lippie she wanted initially


----------



## erine1881 (May 15, 2009)

^^^you should've been able to get it.  i work at a macy's mac counter, and i posted that memo info the day we got the memo.  that's the mos recent information we've gotten about B2M.  we've forever given LE lipsticks for B2M, with or without special packaging.  we still take depots too.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_we got a memo the other day at work with the updated list of freebies you can get with the extended B2M program at stores. here ya go!

lipstick (including special packaging)
slimshine
prolongwear 
prolongwear lustre

lipglass (including special packaging)
lustreglass
lipgelee
plushglass
prolongwear gloss coat
dazzleglass
tricolour lipglass
see thru lipcolour

small shadow (including special packaging)(not pans)
MES_

 
WOW!


----------



## Curly1908 (May 21, 2009)

Okay, I e-mailed Customer Service and got this reply for free-standing MACs "any Lipstick (excluding any of the Viva Glam Lipsticks), Clear or Tinted Lipglass (excluding Viva Glam Lipglasses) or a Small Eye Shadow (excluding Mineralize Duo and Pro Palettes)".

I'm guessing their info is outdated?  They didn't exclude any LE items, but I really want a MES. I hope I don't run into any problems at the store.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Okay, I e-mailed Customer Service and got this reply for free-standing MACs "any Lipstick (excluding any of the Viva Glam Lipsticks), Clear or Tinted Lipglass (excluding Viva Glam Lipglasses) or a Small Eye Shadow (excluding Mineralize Duo and Pro Palettes)".

I'm guessing their info is outdated?  They didn't exclude any LE items, but I really want a MES. I hope I don't run into any problems at the store.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I'm sure it's outdated, because I was coming to report what Erine1881 posted above.I was so excited about the MES! The artists at my freestanding seemed to be very pleased about the change; I'm assuming because they don't have to tell B2M customers that they can't do this or that. I imagine it makes the experience a bit more pleasant for artists and customers alike.


----------



## eskae (Jun 1, 2009)

This may be a stupid question and may have been answered already but I can't really find the answer...

I'm almost close to finishing my pro pans for blushes and I've heard that at some places you can actually B2M these as long as the original magnet is attached at the back (showing that it is from a pan, and not depotted). Is this true? Or maybe it depends... because the Vancouver pro and freestanding stores say no, so I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_we got a memo the other day at work with the updated list of freebies you can get with the extended B2M program at stores. here ya go!

lipstick (including special packaging)
slimshine
prolongwear 
prolongwear lustre

lipglass (including special packaging)
lustreglass
lipgelee
plushglass
prolongwear gloss coat
dazzleglass
tricolour lipglass
see thru lipcolour

small shadow (including special packaging)(not pans)
MES_

 
YAY! Thanks for the info Erin!!


----------



## Penn (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eskae* 

 
_This may be a stupid question and may have been answered already but I can't really find the answer...

I'm almost close to finishing my pro pans for blushes and I've heard that at some places you can actually B2M these as long as the original magnet is attached at the back (showing that it is from a pan, and not depotted). Is this true? Or maybe it depends... because the Vancouver pro and freestanding stores say no, so I just wanted to make sure._

 
I think it depends on the store. I know that in Calgary they take the pans. Or at least they used to.


----------



## kayley123 (Jun 12, 2009)

For some reason I thought I read somewhere that they are limiting the number of empties you can B2M at one time to 4--is that true?  I have enough for 5 or 6, and since the closest MAC counter is about 75 minutes away, I'd hate to have to make 2 trips.
Also, if they are limiting it, I was planning to go to a mall that has a freestanding store and a counter in one of its department stores; would I be able to do 4 at the freestanding, and then the others at the counter?


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayley123* 

 
_For some reason I thought I read somewhere that they are limiting the number of empties you can B2M at one time to 4--is that true? I have enough for 5 or 6, and since the closest MAC counter is about 75 minutes away, I'd hate to have to make 2 trips.
Also, if they are limiting it, I was planning to go to a mall that has a freestanding store and a counter in one of its department stores; would I be able to do 4 at the freestanding, and then the others at the counter?_

 
some stores that have received the updated memo accepting depots are enforcing the 4 item max rule that is new.  some places aren't.  i'm not sure if keystone has put a cap at 4, but if they have, yes, you can pop over to nodies or castleton for more.  

we haven't gotten any notice putting a limit, so you should call and see what each location is allowing.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jun 15, 2009)

*My experience with B2M today...*

I went in to the MAC store with my 6 eyeshadow containers (sans plastic and tin pans)...
having followed a tut on how to depot....all excited to get my free lipstick. The MUA
at MAC said "oh no, it has to have the plastic AND tin pan in it, not just the container"...
sigh.  I had the plastic melted pans at home, but the tin pans? Nope wasn't going to be able to
give her that. 

SO....have you all been told the same thing? Just wondering if I had an extra special person
taking care of me lol...I decided to drag my butt down to the Nordstrom store and see what
the lady at the MAC counter there said. She said technically they are supposed to have the
other part of the container too, but she would take it. Phew!

So I walked out happy, with my new lipstick "Craving" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I doubt I will be doing anymore B2M cuz I like the idea of having a palette (will just buy the refill pans from now on)...but I just wanted to know if anyone else was told the same thing?


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: My experience with B2M today...*

Yes, it is MAC policy to have to have the tin pans in the pots. I buy the tin pans online for cheap for when I depot. I push the new pan in there while the plastic is still hot and the extra glue in there holds it in. Extra pans are nice to have anyway for broken shadows and piggie pressing. The refill pans themselves are B2M-able as well, so when you run out of a shadow you can turn it in. Enjoy your new lippy!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: My experience with B2M today...*

well actually people are being told two different things...so we are unsure what the "Policy" is.....One store says the policy is they can take them and another says the 'Policy" is they cannot...So since I have not seen the policy I have no clue what the real rules are. But it is frustrating to be told different things at different stores..One of the MAC Mgrs on this forum says that that is not the policy and they are supossed to take them...I just wish everyone would be consistent.


----------



## fash10nista (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: My experience with B2M today...*

I had another B2M haul yesterday and the MA was okay taking the pots without the pans in them...

I also agree that consistency among all MAC locations (stores/counters) would be nice...


----------



## Susimoo (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: My experience with B2M today...*

Hi Everyone
I did my first back to mac on saturday and they accepted my depotted shadow cases. Surprised they did though cos I had read before that it was a bit of a hit or miss depending on counter/sa. I got hug me and I love it and not just because it was free!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Susanhttp://www.specktra.net/forum/images/smilies/mac_addict.gif


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: My experience with B2M today...*

I was told at my counter that they technically aren't supposed to take them without the pans. However the MUAs at my local store take them from me. It may help that I'm always in there. Plus me walking through the door is usually a guaranteed sale.


----------



## kayley123 (Jun 21, 2009)

I went to the MAC freestanding at Keystone in Indianapolis (Indiana) last week and got 4 freebies.  The MA had no problem with my depots without the pans, but I did have problems because she said I couldn't get anything with LE packaging or LE colors.  I sort of wanted one of the See-Thru lip colors and a rose romance e/s but I also didn't want to be a pain in the butt for her, especially since she was generally very nice and helpful, so I just chose some other stuff.  And I don't know if this a a little snarky of me, but I was afraid she might decide not to take some of my stuff if I argued with her.
I assume MAs don't get commission for B2Ms, do they?  I felt a little bad since I took up some of her time (the store wasn't crowded, but my presence kept 1 or 2 people waiting while she helped me pick a lipstick color...there seemed to be only 2 people working at the time, a 3rd showed up when I was leaving) so I bought some wipes so that she would get some commission from my being there.  Does that help her?


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayley123* 

 
_I went to the MAC freestanding at Keystone in Indianapolis (Indiana) last week and got 4 freebies.  The MA had no problem with my depots without the pans, but I did have problems because she said I couldn't get anything with LE packaging or LE colors.  I sort of wanted one of the See-Thru lip colors and a rose romance e/s but I also didn't want to be a pain in the butt for her, especially since she was generally very nice and helpful, so I just chose some other stuff.  And I don't know if this a a little snarky of me, but I was afraid she might decide not to take some of my stuff if I argued with her.
I assume MAs don't get commission for B2Ms, do they?  I felt a little bad since I took up some of her time (the store wasn't crowded, but my presence kept 1 or 2 people waiting while she helped me pick a lipstick color...there seemed to be only 2 people working at the time, a 3rd showed up when I was leaving) so I bought some wipes so that she would get some commission from my being there.  Does that help her?_

 
Only the nordies mac artists get commission since they work for nordies and not mac.

I'm surprised that they wouldn't let you get LE colors. I'm not surprised they didn't let you get special packaging. Unfortunately they dont always read up-to-date on policies. 

Do you remember who helped you?


----------



## kayley123 (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_Only the nordies mac artists get commission since they work for nordies and not mac.

I'm surprised that they wouldn't let you get LE colors. I'm not surprised they didn't let you get special packaging. Unfortunately they dont always read up-to-date on policies. 

Do you remember who helped you?_

 
I don't remember her name...she had to have the other MA put in a code for the B2M items though.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayley123* 

 
_I don't remember her name...she had to have the other MA put in a code for the B2M items though._

 
I'll ask about it at update tmrw and let you know. We got the paper that lists what is and isn't allowed for b2m. They must not have gotten it or failed to read it.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't know if this is the proper place for this (mods please move if it isn't) but if there is someone whose MAC free-standing store takes depots without the pan, could you please PM me.  I'd love to work something out where I can send my depots to someone.  Thanks!


----------



## kayley123 (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_I'll ask about it at update tmrw and let you know. We got the paper that lists what is and isn't allowed for b2m. They must not have gotten it or failed to read it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks erine, that's very nice of you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I don't know if this is the proper place for this (mods please move if it isn't) but if there is someone whose MAC free-standing store takes depots without the pan, could you please PM me. I'd love to work something out where I can send my depots to someone. Thanks!_

 
Twinkle, I think all the stores and counters are supposed to be taking depots now...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayley123* 

 
_Thanks erine, that's very nice of you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Twinkle, I think all the stores and counters are supposed to be taking depots now..._

 
Okay, well I will try again at my store.  Thanks!


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jun 23, 2009)

*B2M empties*

Hope this is in the right place...

Do the pigment vials count as empties?
Do I have to turn the whole set in at once or does each one count?

thanks


----------



## chynegal (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: B2M empties*

I don't think so since they are so small you could try tho


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: B2M empties*

Hi, you have to bring back the whole set to count as 1.  There is a whole thread on B2M that may be helpful for you...

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/b...ck-mac-112982/


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: B2M empties*

yes, the empty pigment vials count as b2m but you have to bring in the whole set for it to count as 1 item.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: B2M empties*







 please.


----------



## HoneyDip (Jun 24, 2009)

hey ladies!! does anybody of u know a MAC counter or store in L.A. that still takes depotted eye-shadows as a back 2 mac item? im frm europe going to L.A. in summer.. unfortunately we don't have back 2 mac over here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIA


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jun 28, 2009)

The Leeds UK MAC has just told me that B2M is going to end and to exchange any empties asap. What?!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_we got a memo the other day at work with the updated list of freebies you can get with the extended B2M program at stores. here ya go!

lipstick (including special packaging)
slimshine
prolongwear 
prolongwear lustre

lipglass (including special packaging)
lustreglass
lipgelee
plushglass
prolongwear gloss coat
dazzleglass
tricolour lipglass
see thru lipcolour

small shadow (including special packaging)(not pans)
MES_

 
So this is for Macy's counters as well? They all should have this memo?


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_So this is for Macy's counters as well? They all should have this memo? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Counters still give lipsticks only. everything else on the list I'd for the extended program at stores. The only exclusions is the super special packaging like HK or couture packaging since even us artists don't get that at discount.

All locations shouldve received, read, and follow this memo.


----------



## MzFit (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_we got a memo the other day at work with the updated list of freebies you can get with the extended B2M program at stores. here ya go!

lipstick (including special packaging)
slimshine
prolongwear 
prolongwear lustre

lipglass (including special packaging)
lustreglass
lipgelee
plushglass
prolongwear gloss coat
dazzleglass
tricolour lipglass
see thru lipcolour

small shadow (including special packaging)(not pans)
MES_

 
I tried to back to MAC for Style Warriors and they wouldn't let me said no cause the LE packaging and I have had some stores let me B2M for dazzel glasses and some say no. I did on the other hand have no problem with depots. It seems every store and counter has diffrent rules which is frustrating.


----------



## kayley123 (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_Counters still give lipsticks only. everything else on the list I'd for the extended program at stores. The only exclusions is the super special packaging like HK or couture packaging since even us artists don't get that at discount.

All locations shouldve received, read, and follow this memo.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Is there a tactful way to ask them to check if its allowed, if they say they can't let you get something for B2M?  For example, if they say they can't let you have a tricolor lipglass or something else from that list?  Or would that just be really rude?


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayley123* 

 
_Is there a tactful way to ask them to check if its allowed, if they say they can't let you get something for B2M? For example, if they say they can't let you have a tricolor lipglass or something else from that list? Or would that just be really rude?_

 
if they won't let you, just tell them to call me at the counter.  are they still not letting you get certain items?  i talked to our SRM, who is based outta keystone, and she said she'd have a talk to em.  i told her about what happened to ya the last time and she said whoever helped you was incorrect, and that you should've gotten the SW item (i think that's what you were wanting) for B2M (i told her you were a custy of mine that i sent down there to get a gloss instead of a lipstick, lol).

we get the same fax sent everytime a new collection launches, and it always says the same thing, what is and isn't allowable (what i posted awhile back).  

again, if they won't let you, have them give me a call and i'll talk to them.  either they aren't receiving that fax, or they aren't paying attention to it.


----------



## kayley123 (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_if they won't let you, just tell them to call me at the counter.  are they still not letting you get certain items?  i talked to our SRM, who is based outta keystone, and she said she'd have a talk to em.  i told her about what happened to ya the last time and she said whoever helped you was incorrect, and that you should've gotten the SW item (i think that's what you were wanting) for B2M (i told her you were a custy of mine that i sent down there to get a gloss instead of a lipstick, lol).

we get the same fax sent everytime a new collection launches, and it always says the same thing, what is and isn't allowable (what i posted awhile back).  

again, if they won't let you, have them give me a call and i'll talk to them.  either they aren't receiving that fax, or they aren't paying attention to it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, wow!  That is *incredibly* nice of you!  (You are at the one in...oh...should I not post that here?)  I actually haven't been back there yet but I have another batch of B2Ms to do that I hope to do sometime in the next few weeks.  It might not even be a problem this time, (other than they'll probably be out of See-Thru lipcolours by then, but, oh well, maybe next time).  I can always find something else to try, and really, who am I to complain when I'm getting free products?  I just wanted to make sure it wouldn't be really rude or insulting to ask about it.  But it is REALLY nice of you to say I can have them call you...


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayley123* 

 
_Oh, wow!  That is *incredibly* nice of you!  (You are at the one in...oh...should I not post that here?)  I actually haven't been back there yet but I have another batch of B2Ms to do that I hope to do sometime in the next few weeks.  It might not even be a problem this time, (other than they'll probably be out of See-Thru lipcolours by then, but, oh well, maybe next time).  I can always find something else to try, and really, who am I to complain when I'm getting free products?  I just wanted to make sure it wouldn't be really rude or insulting to ask about it.  But it is REALLY nice of you to say I can have them call you..._

 
Its fine to mention my location on here, I've done it a few times already myself. I'm at the glenbrook counter.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just tell em you were at my counter and I read off to you what all it includes off the memo, and if they give you probs just ask em to call me.

We just got rid of all our see-thrus and tricolours monday, but hopefully keystone will still hav em for ya (I wouldn't wait too long tho).


----------



## candisum (Jul 18, 2009)

*back to mac empties*

i went to my counter yesterday to trade in some empties and they said they couldn't take my shadow containers cause they were depotted. WHAT? since when did this start? so instead of getting 2 lippies, i could just get one. ugh!!


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: back to mac empties*

That has been policy at MAC for quite awhile, I buy pans online and shove them in while the plastic is still warm (but don't tell MAC!). Sorry!


----------



## nursee81 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: back to mac empties*

where do you buy ur pans from?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: back to mac empties*

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/n...ck-mac-135105/


----------



## disconlemonade (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: back to mac empties*

Yeah I just put pans in them as well. I usually get them from coastal scents but starsmakeuphaven has them too.


----------



## NeonKitty (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: back to mac empties*

it has been clarified repeatedly in the B2M threads that depotted shadows were still allowed. That's straight from the MAC mothership. The MA is incorrect.


----------



## MACnificentOne (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: back to mac empties*

I think NeonKitty's right....there's a letter to TISH1124 from MAC in this thread. 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/n...05/index7.html


----------



## mel0622 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: back to mac empties*

Does anyone know if you can bring a lip pencil for B2M? I know its any plastics but the cap is made out of plastic. lol And what about the fluidliners and pigment sample jars?


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: back to mac empties*

^i am sure no lipliners and I believe any packaging has to be full sized.


----------



## twilightessence (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: back to mac empties*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mel0622* 

 
_Does anyone know if you can bring a lip pencil for B2M? I know its any plastics but the cap is made out of plastic. lol And what about the fluidliners and pigment sample jars?_

 
You can't bring in pencils. Probably not sample jars either. I'm wondering about my mini sample of Zoomlash but I'm guess not on that too LOL.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: back to mac empties*

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/b...ck-mac-112982/

and again

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/n...05/index7.html



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mel0622* 

 
_Does anyone know if you can bring a lip pencil for B2M? I know its any plastics but the cap is made out of plastic. lol And what about the fluidliners and pigment sample jars?_

 
yes to cremestick lip pencils, no to regular lip pencils.
yes to fluidline jars.
no to any and all sample jars.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twilightessence* 

 
_You can't bring in pencils. Probably not sample jars either. I'm wondering about my mini sample of Zoomlash but I'm guess not on that too LOL._

 
no to mini mascaras.


----------



## SpringDancer (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: back to mac empties*

What about shadesticks? They can be B2M'ed, right?


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: back to mac empties*

yes shadesticks are fine to back to mac


----------



## candisum (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: back to mac empties*

thanks for the info, ladies. it had just been a while since my last B2M. and that is a great idea with the pans. its worth that much for the lipstick.


----------



## jungleland (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,
could someone please tell me if they accept depotted eyeshadow in Singapore?
I just got my 15 palettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  and I asked the Ma but she gave a confused look and then said no, so I think that between the blasting music and my italian accent she didn't really understand me!
I was in a hurry so I didn't press the point but if someone could answer me I would be very grateful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you!


----------



## replica (Jul 21, 2009)

Has anyone been told different things about whether you can choose a limited edition lipstick as you free one when you b2m ? One lady told me I could, so I went in today got another girl serve me who refused, said it was never allowed and even checked with the managers :0 , so that was fun, just wondering if there is an official policy with this ?


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jul 25, 2009)

UPDATE!  Girls you will be happy.

So I went to pick up some of my pre-sales from Starflash today and I was chatting with the manager of my MAC counter @ Nordy's.  She informed me that they recieved a voicemail saying they can now take eyeshadow pots WITHOUT the metal pan.  She called over to the Pro store (San Francisco) to verify this.  Policy still remains the same, you can bring in up to 24 empties - enough for 4 lipsticks, shadow, lipglass..whatever.  I'm so excited!  I have 48 empties, mostly depotted shadows!  I thought it'd take forever to b2m these!  However once you recycle your plastic pots, the metal pans are no good..so throw them away bc they won't take them.  The only metal pans acceptable are the palette refills WITH magnets still attached.

Hope this helps you guys!  I'm headed to my Pro store tomorrow so I can b2m for some more goodies


----------



## mizz-marcy (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fallenang3l211* 

 
_UPDATE!  Girls you will be happy.

So I went to pick up some of my pre-sales from Starflash today and I was chatting with the manager of my MAC counter @ Nordy's.  She informed me that they recieved a voicemail saying *they can now take eyeshadow pots WITHOUT the metal pan.*  She called over to the Pro store (San Francisco) to verify this.  Policy still remains the same, you can bring in up to 24 empties - enough for 4 lipsticks, shadow, lipglass..whatever.  I'm so excited!  I have 48 empties, mostly depotted shadows!  I thought it'd take forever to b2m these!  However once you recycle your plastic pots, the metal pans are no good..so throw them away bc they won't take them.  The only metal pans acceptable are the palette refills WITH magnets still attached.

Hope this helps you guys!  I'm headed to my Pro store tomorrow so I can b2m for some more goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ditto to the bolded. I just called my local freestanding store, and the MA said they "prefer" them with the metal pans in, but you can return just the plastic...i'm going tomorrow!!!


----------



## trulyobsessed (Jul 27, 2009)

Can someone tell me if they take limited edition depots (hello kitty)? I wanted to depot my Tippy blush.


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jul 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizz-marcy* 

 
_Ditto to the bolded. I just called my local freestanding store, and the MA said they "prefer" them with the metal pans in, but you can return just the plastic...i'm going tomorrow!!!_

 

I brought 24 empty shadow cases without the pans to one of my freestanding stores today (in San Francisco on Fillmore St.) and they took all 24 no questions asked.  I did call before going in so I wouldn't feel like a reject if they wouldn't take them.  

I picked up 4 shadows from Love That Look and left a happy girl!  Time to depot


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jul 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trulyobsessed* 

 
_Can someone tell me if they take limited edition depots (hello kitty)? I wanted to depot my Tippy blush._

 
it shouldn't matter if it LE or not, as long as you follow the b2m guidelines it should be fine.  if you want to know forsure i'd call and ask


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 28, 2009)

again, its any glass, metal, or plastic mac packaging.  

whether its perm or LE doesn't matter.


----------



## kayley123 (Jul 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_again, its any glass, metal, or plastic mac packaging.  

whether its perm or LE doesn't matter._

 
Poor Erin, having to repeat herself all the time...


----------



## plasticLVR (Jul 30, 2009)

so, this is true for *ALL mac freestanding* stores?  That they WILL take depotted shadows/blushes?  I got turned down about a month ago saying that they can't take depotted pots without the metal pan....? And I only had 6 at the time so it's not like I had a crap load..


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *plasticLVR* 

 
_so, this is true for *ALL mac freestanding* stores?  That they WILL take depotted shadows/blushes?  I got turned down about a month ago saying that they can't take depotted pots without the metal pan....? And I only had 6 at the time so it's not like I had a crap load..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

They should!  When I went the other day the MA wasn't informed of the program changing again, not until she asked one of the other MA's if they were taking depots.  I believe they've only been taking depots for about a week or two..so not everyone may be informed!  I've learned this the hard way.  I didn't want to sound like a bitch about it either, but I've heard stories of MA's reject depots from patrons and not giving them back.  I've got 2 freestanding stores near me, one being Pro so I guess I'm kinda lucky.  If you bring in depots, you cannot bring back the pans separately to b2m again.  The only pans you can bring in are refills!  HTH!  Sorry for getting so wordy


----------



## plasticLVR (Aug 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fallenang3l211* 

 
_They should! When I went the other day the MA wasn't informed of the program changing again, not until she asked one of the other MA's if they were taking depots. I believe they've only been taking depots for about a week or two not..so not everyone may be informed! I've learned this the hard way. I didn't want to sound like a bitch about it either, but I've heard stories of MA's reject depots from patrons and not giving them back. I've got 2 freestanding stores near me, one being Pro so I guess I'm kinda lucky. If you bring in depots, you cannot bring back the pans separately to b2m again. The only pans you can bring in are refills! HTH! Sorry for getting so wordy_

 

Thank you!  You are very informative


----------



## aeroerin (Aug 2, 2009)

I've read back about ten pages, but I haven't seen this question asked:

If I mail in my B2M, can I have a choice of free e/s?  I'm not near any freestanding store, and I would much rather have another e/s rather than a l/s.  TIA!


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeroerin* 

 
_I've read back about ten pages, but I haven't seen this question asked:

If I mail in my B2M, can I have a choice of free e/s?  I'm not near any freestanding store, and I would much rather have another e/s rather than a l/s.  TIA!_

 
When you mail empties in, you can only get a free lipstick, not a shadow or a gloss. If you go online, there's a form you can fill out and list what empties you're sending in, and a few choices of lipsticks.

Shadows or glosses can only be chosen at freestanding stores, not at counters or thru the mail.


----------



## aeroerin (Aug 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_When you mail empties in, you can only get a free lipstick, not a shadow or a gloss. If you go online, there's a form you can fill out and list what empties you're sending in, and a few choices of lipsticks.

Shadows or glosses can only be chosen at freestanding stores, not at counters or thru the mail._

 
Thank you so much!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I guess if I depot, I'll just keep 'em ready for any random trips near a MAC store.


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *plasticLVR* 

 
_so, this is true for *ALL mac freestanding* stores? That they WILL take depotted shadows/blushes? I got turned down about a month ago saying that they can't take depotted pots without the metal pan....? And I only had 6 at the time so it's not like I had a crap load..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I went to my free-standing store today and got DENIED for my depots
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She said they had to have the pan.  I told her that the MAC chat customer service rep said they didn't have to have the pan.  So she let me do ONE (and took my brush cleaner and bronzers and 3 of the shadow pots).  

Can anyone who works for MAC tell me what the real policy is?  I was really annoyed because from what I read on here and the MAC chat, it sounded like depots were OK now.  So I ended up driving over an hour for one eyeshadow


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_When you mail empties in, you can only get a free lipstick, not a shadow or a gloss. If you go online, there's a form you can fill out and list what empties you're sending in, and a few choices of lipsticks.

Shadows or glosses can only be chosen at freestanding stores, not at counters or thru the mail._

 

Tia, the store by me said that you have to be in their computer system to get a shadow or gloss.  Their systems are linked though (not the counters but the free-standing stores) so if you are in at one store, you're good at another.  So just an FYI, you might want to make sure you're in the system so you don't get denied your shadow


----------



## redwhiteblue (Aug 14, 2009)

about how much processing time is there? I mailed in my empties and I am wondering if this wait is going to be insanely long. I realize a lot is going to have to be based on mailing time but my mac normally gets here pretty quick.


----------



## kayley123 (Aug 17, 2009)

For anyone who has sent in B2Ms by mail, do you usually get your first choice lipstick color?


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 23, 2009)

I have a really old lipglass that I stopped using quite a while ago...way too old to give away or sell or any of that. It doesn't smell or anything but I don't use it. Thing is, it still has some product in it (about 30% of it I would say). 

Do you think they would take that for B2M or do I have to empty it...and what's the easiest way to empty it lol. I tried a q-tip and eh...it's messy and I think it would take a really long time.

Second question: My friend has a quad that she depotted and wants to know if a quad is accepted and if it would count for one item or more?

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 23, 2009)

^^^once again, containers don't have to be empty to b2m them.

As for the quad, it only counts as one empty. Everything counts for one empty (except for holiday minis, which you must have all five to count as one empty). Nothing counts for more than one.


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 11, 2009)

I used up a thing of bulk wipes... is that packaging eligible for B2M?  My gut tells me no, but I don't want to throw it out until I know!  Thanks!


----------



## leenybeeny (Sep 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_I used up a thing of bulk wipes... is that packaging eligible for B2M?  My gut tells me no, but I don't want to throw it out until I know!  Thanks!_

 
Yes, they are eligible


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_Yes, they are eligible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 










Glad I rescued them from the trash can!  Now I have 6 empties to bring back when I get the urge.

Thanks!


----------



## Sophisto (Sep 13, 2009)

so i B2Med yesterday and just realized the MA gave me the wrong color!! it's marked on the bottom, do you think they will let me bring it back for the correct color?


----------



## chickatthegym (Sep 13, 2009)

^I would try to bring it back to the same MA and hopefully she remembers.  They aren't suppose to exchange B2M's.


----------



## svetlana89 (Sep 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophisto* 

 
_so i B2Med yesterday and just realized the MA gave me the wrong color!! it's marked on the bottom, do you think they will let me bring it back for the correct color?_

 
This happened to me once, I got the wrong e/s (it wasn't marked), and I explained the situation and she exchanged it for me


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 19, 2009)

Im so excited for b2m its going to be my first time next saturday the 26th Im going to the style black even I got 36 empties but they said I can only redeem 24 I have a friend going so I might have her redeem the other 12 for me. Im so happy you can redeem for MES and Dazzleglasses


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 20, 2009)

So is their a reason why you cant redeem your empties at a mac counter for eyeshadows or glosses. I think no matter where you are as long as their an authorized retailer of mac you should be able to b2m for your choice of gloss eyeshadow or lipstick. my mac counter is 20 mins away from me my mac store is 45 minutes without considering traffic after traffic Im liiking at over an hour because of the construction on the highways. I wish mac would be fair about turning in b2m's


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 20, 2009)

^^^its just another perk that mac stores offer. The only way you have that option anyway is if you have your personal info enterd into their computer systems. If you opt out of that, then you can only choose a lipstick, just like at a counter.

Stores also offer makeup lessons (one-on-one with an artist), preview events, and certain colours/products/collections, all of which counters don't offer. And when you factor pro stores into the mix, there's even more perks-colours/products/collections, early releases, industry events, photoshoots, etc that even stores don't offer.

Its nothing about being unfair. Again, its just a perk that you get by visiting a store rather than a counter.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok so my info isnt in their system will I still be able to redeem for eyeshadows or lipglosses if I give them my info that day.


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes.  Every time I go they re-enter my information even though I've been to that same store a zillion times, and I always get shadows for my B2M.  So as long as you're giving the information, I think that's all they care.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm so excited for my first B2M. I got 48 empties they do limit it to 24 but I got a friend going with me who said she would redeem my other half for me....


----------



## MzFit (Sep 25, 2009)

I did a search of this thread for Dazzlecreams can we B2M?


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 26, 2009)

I asked my store and they said yes you can b2m for dazzleglass creams.


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 26, 2009)

Do you know if you can B2M for Mattenes at a counter? Technically they are a lipstick, but I am not sure.


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_Do you know if you can B2M for Mattenes at a counter? Technically they are a lipstick, but I am not sure._

 
I was able to do it once before, but then the next time I went it was a NO!  Same counter, different person.  I hate how the rules are always changing!  I would call and ask your specific counter.


----------



## enfusraye (Sep 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizz-marcy* 

 
_Ditto to the bolded. I just called my local freestanding store, and the MA said they "prefer" them with the metal pans in, but you can return just the plastic...i'm going tomorrow!!!_

 
yup! my local pro store said the same thing!! yay!!!


(scoops together all the depotted blushes from last night)


----------



## MzFit (Sep 27, 2009)

It would be great if  MAC put together B2M rules somewhere for customers to see (print off) so you were not at the mercy of the MUA at the counter.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 29, 2009)

Have people really been successful in getting MES through B2M!?

Give me the language to use at my counter, if so!


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 29, 2009)

If I recall right,  Tat2dbeauty07 has gotten MES as her freebies before.

When I B2M, I just tell them I have 6 empties that I would like to turn in for a shadow (I always get shadows).  That's about all I have to say!


----------



## MzFit (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Have people really been successful in getting MES through B2M!?

Give me the language to use at my counter, if so!_

 
What??? I got some depotting to do if you can B2M for MES style black here I come? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is this true???? OMG


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Have people really been successful in getting MES through B2M!?

Give me the language to use at my counter, if so!_

 
I think you can get them at stores but not counters.


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 2, 2009)

Counters you can only get lipsticks.

Freestanding stores you can get an eyeshadow, lipgloss, or lipstick.  (Sorry if I wasn't clear in my last post)

I successfully B2M'd for a MES at a store tonight.  

I dunno, I kinda find it strange that you can get a MES for a freebie since it's a $19 product.  But whatever, I got one so I'm not complaining, haha.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 2, 2009)

^^ Yes because I was told it is considered an Eyeshadow Pot...and eyeshadow pots are B2M'able...Not complaining either I B2M for those & the Dazzleglass Cremes

so it's basically any lipstick, lipgloss...lipglass, lipgelee, dazzleglass, cremeglass etc....At least at my MAC pro store here

MES, Eyeshadow Pot


----------



## MzFit (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_Counters you can only get lipsticks.

Freestanding stores you can get an eyeshadow, lipgloss, or lipstick.  (Sorry if I wasn't clear in my last post)

I successfully B2M'd for a MES at a store tonight.  

I dunno, I kinda find it strange that you can get a MES for a freebie since it's a $19 product.  But whatever, I got one so I'm not complaining, haha._

 
Well you can B2M for Dazzelglasses not sure how much USD they are but I know there expensive. I am totally calling ahead to a store to see if they will let me B2M for MES OMG OMG now I can't sleep. LOL


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 2, 2009)

Haha, I'm pretty sure they will let you unless stores in Canada have different polices.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_Counters you can only get lipsticks.

Freestanding stores you can get an eyeshadow, lipgloss, or lipstick. (Sorry if I wasn't clear in my last post)

I successfully B2M'd for a MES at a store tonight. 

I dunno, I kinda find it strange that you can get a MES for a freebie since it's a $19 product. But whatever, I got one so I'm not complaining, haha._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzFit* 

 
_Well you can B2M for Dazzelglasses not sure how much USD they are but I know there expensive. I am totally calling ahead to a store to see if they will let me B2M for MES OMG OMG now I can't sleep. LOL_

 
the item you can b2m for has nothing to do with price point.  the price ranges from $14-$21.

what you can b2m for is limited to certain products, not prices.


----------



## MzFit (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_the item you can b2m for has nothing to do with price point.  the price ranges from $14-$21.

what you can b2m for is limited to certain products, not prices._

 
I see so are MES aloud or is it another case by case thing where some MAC's stores will and other wont?


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzFit* 

 
_I see so are MES aloud or is it another case by case thing where some MAC's stores will and other wont?_

 
unfortunately, its both.  it is allowable (in the US at least), but as others have posted on here, some locations aren't allowing them.  some won't allow LE items either, even tho they're allowable according to policy.  

i'd do what some have done and email mac corporate directly, asking what is and isn't allowable.  then just take a printoff of their response with you, so that if they refuse, and it is allowable according to mac corporate, you can just whip it out and show em (i totally meant for that to sound 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)!


----------



## MzFit (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_unfortunately, its both.  it is allowable (in the US at least), but as others have posted on here, some locations aren't allowing them.  some won't allow LE items either, even tho they're allowable according to policy.  

i'd do what some have done and email mac corporate directly, asking what is and isn't allowable.  then just take a printoff of their response with you, so that if they refuse, and it is allowable according to mac corporate, you can just whip it out and show em (i totally meant for that to sound 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)!_

 
LOL awesome thaks so much.


----------



## MzFit (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_unfortunately, its both. it is allowable (in the US at least), but as others have posted on here, some locations aren't allowing them. some won't allow LE items either, even tho they're allowable according to policy. 

i'd do what some have done and email mac corporate directly, asking what is and isn't allowable. then just take a printoff of their response with you, so that if they refuse, and it is allowable according to mac corporate, you can just whip it out and show em (i totally meant for that to sound 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)!_

 
I am so excited about to jump out of my skin so I contact MAC chat online 
Chat Transcript
info: Welcome to MAC Cosmetics Online.  Your personal Makeup Artist will be with you shortly.
info: Hello.  Thank you for your interest in MAC Cosmetics. My name is Stacey.  How may I assist you?
Dayna : Hi I have some questions regarding back to MAC. Are depotted eye shadow containers allowed? Can you back to MAC for any potted MAC eye shadow including limited addition and mineralized eye shadows? Also can you back to MAC for dazzelglass crème’s? 
Stacey:[SIZE=+0] Hi Dayna.  Where will you be recycling?[/SIZE]
Dayna : yes 
Stacey:[SIZE=+0] Where will you be recycling?  A store, a counter, or online?[/SIZE]
Dayna : a MAC free standing store 
Stacey:[SIZE=+0] Thank you.  I recommend contacting them directly for assistance regarding their policies as online the only item available to choose for Back 2 MAC is the lipsticks.[/SIZE]
Dayna : oh i thought that the policy would be know by customer service for the stores as well 
Stacey:[SIZE=+0] For the eye shadow containers, they do not need to include the pans.[/SIZE]
Dayna : ok 
Stacey:[SIZE=+0] I can provide you with the number for customer service.[/SIZE]
Stacey:[SIZE=+0] Please contact 1-800-387-6707 or via email from our contact us page.  Our Representatives are available 24 hours a day and are better able to assist you.[/SIZE]
Dayna : ok thank you
Stacey:[SIZE=+0] As a thank you for chatting with us, I would like to offer complimentary Standard shipping and Zoom Lash sample with your next MAC Cosmetics Online purchase.  Please enter the one-time use offer code Lash109ca during the checkout process (Canadian Residents only).  When you close the chat window by clicking on the "Close" button, you will be able to request that a copy of this chat be emailed to you as well as answer a few questions about your experience.  Thank you for your visit![/SIZE]
info: Thank you for chatting with us.  If we can be of further assistance, please contact us again.



Then I called one of the stores I go to a lot and asked about MES and yes you can! Awesome cause last night I couldn't sleep and finished depoting. LOL Now over my lunch hour I will be in Style Black heavin. OMG Erin thank you so much for the all the info you are amazing.


----------



## chickatthegym (Oct 2, 2009)

^I got denied for both the depots AND the MES at the MAC store in Naples.  Then in Tampa, she let me B2M the pots without pans but I had to buy the MES and she gave me my lipglass for free.  I am never going to the Naples store again (not just bc of that, I've only once ever had a friendly MA).  

I wish MAC would just have ONE policy for B2M that every store could go by.  It would be much easier!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Oct 2, 2009)

I got Earthy Riches, Cinderfella, Young Punk and Gilt by Associated from B2Ming.  I called my store ahead of time and asked I also chatted with a live chat rep most say no but one told me yes and I saved the convo and printed it out for future refferance. Im plan on doing some more B2Ming on the 15th Im hoping to get Young Punk since the last Young Punk I got for a friend who went with me to the MAC store. 

I also scored an actual MAC gift card last night on ebay 250.00 for 160.00 the chick was legit to she said shes just not into MAC and wanted to get rid of it lucky me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 theirs my money for my gift sets that come out the 15th.


----------



## MzFit (Oct 2, 2009)

I did it I B2M for MES SO HAPPY


----------



## MzFit (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_^I got denied for both the depots AND the MES at the MAC store in Naples. Then in Tampa, she let me B2M the pots without pans but I had to buy the MES and she gave me my lipglass for free. I am never going to the Naples store again (not just bc of that, I've only once ever had a friendly MA). 

I wish MAC would just have ONE policy for B2M that every store could go by. It would be much easier!_

 
I did send a note to MAC's customer service saying something should be posted for customers so they clearly understand the policy. It does suck that every store is diffrent. It all depends I guess how nice the manager of the store is cause every time I have had a B2M question the MA asks there manager. Anyone in Toronto the Bay/Bloor MAC store is super nice but that has always been my experience there.


----------



## MzFit (Oct 2, 2009)

I got a reply on my email to MAC:
"At a MAC free standing store can you back to MAC for any potted MAC eye shadow including limited addition and mineralized eye shadows? Also can you back to MAC for dazzelglass crème’s as well as dazzelglasses?" 

 Quote:

  Hello Dayna:

Thank you for your inquiry about MAC Cosmetics Online.

We appreciate the opportunity to explain the expanded Back to MAC program available at MAC retail locations.  When you provide your name and address/email address to be entered into the CRM database, you will now have the option of choosing from 3 product categories when returning 6 empty MAC primary packaging containers.  By returning six [6] empty MAC primary packaging containers to a MAC Store, you will now be able to choose any Lipstick (excluding any of the Viva Glam Lipsticks), Clear or Tinted Lipglass (excluding Viva Glam Lipglasses) or a Small Eye Shadow (excluding Mineralize Duo and Pro Palettes).

Only Customers who provide their complete information will be eligible for the expanded Back to MAC Program.  The expanded program will only be honoured at MAC Stores.  The standard Back to MAC program still applies to Customers who do not provide their complete information or who send their empties to MAC Cosmetics Online.

If you have already provided your complete contact information to your store, you are eligible for the expanded Back to MAC program, regardless of when your information was added into the database.

We hope you will continue to visit us at MAC Cosmetics Online.  If we can be of further assistance, please let us know.


Kindest regards,

Ann
MAC Cosmetics Online 
Customer Service  
 
I guess I got lucky not sure cause it says MES duo's the style blacks are not duo's. So anyways I guess that is the offical policy anything else MA's do there just being nice or probably not up to speed on the policy. I did hear another MA at the store this afternoon letting her customer B2M for a dazzelglass creme.


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 2, 2009)

Haha, I B2M'd for a mineralize duo no problem last night.  Whew!  I <3 my freestanding store.


----------



## Disneytwinmom (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi, Anyone know the turnaround for doing Back to MAC online?  I filled out the form and sent my empties in last week. Are they pretty good at sending your first request?  Any info appreciated.


----------



## macaddict83 (Oct 31, 2009)

I was browsing the MAC Counter at my Nordies today and overheard the following conversation.  

(Now I don't know if the SA was misinformed or MAC counter policies have changed)

Customer: I would like to B2M these lipsticks.
SA: Okay, but do you have the box?
Customer: For these 3 no, but the others yes. 
SA: I can not take the ones without the box. Let me see the others.
Customer: (shows SA the ones in boxes)
SA: These are from Bloomies. I can not accept these either.
(At this point I was getting annoyed listening in)
Customer: Why is that?
SA: That is not our policy, we only B2M on MAC products we sell. 
Customer: (Had a frustrated look on her face at this point)

1. Since when do the lippies have to be in boxes?
2. Who does this SA think she is?
3. Did Nordies policies on B2M really change?
4. I've tried to give boxes back and I am told they don't take them. 

I think the customer should have just gone to the FS store as there is one in the mall.


----------



## thiscarmen (Nov 7, 2009)

Hmm this is really strange, but today I asked my counter if I could B2M for a lipstick, and she told me that counters can only B2M for eyeshadows.


----------



## afloresm13 (Nov 9, 2009)

As far as I know, MAC freestanding stores will allow you to B2M for an e/s, lipstick, or lipgloss. MAC counters (Macys, Nordies, etc) only do lipsticks. 

I never heard of counters requiring boxes for b2m as well (or rejecting b2m empties bc they were purchased at another store) but I'd definitely ask a manager what their written b2m policy is...it doesn't seem right that they would reject b2m's purchased at other stores.. they're all MAC, aren't they? hmmm.

I'm also wondering about B2M online.. has anyone tried it, and does it take a long time?


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 9, 2009)

My MAC freestanding store takes all kinds of empties. I'm going to depot my special packaging eyeshadows soon when I buy another eyeshadow palette.


----------



## forevernars (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm sorry if this has been answered already but can you b2m eyeliner pencils? I have a used up feline eyeliner and wanted to know if it's b2mable? lol


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *forevernars* 

 
_I'm sorry if this has been answered already but can you b2m eyeliner pencils? I have a used up feline eyeliner and wanted to know if it's b2mable? lol_

 
it has been asked, and no you can't. 

the only pencils that you can b2m are the twist ups-technakohls and cremestick lipliners.


----------



## forevernars (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh ok. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Disneytwinmom (Nov 20, 2009)

UPDATE- It took about 3 weeks to get the lipsticks I requested by filling out the online form and sending in my empties.  I received both my first choices- Naked Paris Lustre and Hold the Pose.


----------



## lenchen (Nov 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thiscarmen* 

 
_Hmm this is really strange, but today I asked my counter if I could B2M for a lipstick, and she told me that counters can only B2M for eyeshadows._

 
the ma's at your counter misinformed you. At MAC freestanding stores you can B2M eyeshadows, lipsticks, lipglosses, including the dazzleglass creme.


----------



## Folie (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a B2M question. I bought an eyebag. The eyebags have a full size fludline and pigment. I was thinking of putting the pigments in containers because it's easier and don't like the fludline at all. Can I B2M the containers? Do they count as two or as 1? Also, do mascare tubes count because I got those too and don't like them. So, would mascara, pigment container, and fludline count as one or three?


----------



## Folie (Dec 13, 2009)

*Question about B2M*

I have a B2M question. I posted it in the thread, but no one answered. I bought an eyebag. The eyebags have a full size fludline and pigment. I was thinking of putting the pigments in containers because it's easier and don't like the fludline at all. Can I B2M the containers? Do they count as two empties or as 1 empty?


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Question about B2M*

If you don't like the fluidline you should try selling it here on Specktra...someone else may like the colour.  As long as the containers are full sized then they can be used for B2M.


----------



## Folie (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Question about B2M*

Thanks for the info. I'll try that.


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Question about B2M*

i agree, try selling the fluidline on specktra.  as long as its full size stuff, you can b2m them.  if its the pigment sets or lip sets, you have to have all 5 when you b2m.  and all 5 mini pigments or lipglosses only count as 1 b2m item


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Question about B2M*

Yes, you can B2M either of those items.


----------



## Folie (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Question about B2M*

Thanks for all the info. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have the mini pigments, but i like the container better than the regular ones. I find less spillage.


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 22, 2009)

Do empty Greasepaint Sticks count as an empty for B2M? (searched several pages back and didn't see anything)


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: Question about B2M*

Yes, you can B2M them individually.  If you were to have the minis, you would have to B2M the whole set to count as one item.  HTH!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: Question about B2M*

I believe you should be able to B2M for it, as long as it doesn't say "not for individual sale" on the bottom. This indicates that it was part of a set, and in order to use it B2M you have to turn in the other pieces to count for one.

Also.. I just read the new memo,that depots and even pro pans are not accepted for b2m. Just regular packaging.


----------



## User37 (Jan 12, 2010)

i tried to return a bottle of eye makeup remover along with some other empty stuffs. at the counter they tolf me that the policy has changed and that they got a new list of returnable items. 
a bottles of eye makeup remover (the violet one) is not "B2Mable"


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey everyone, 
i phoned up mac and asked if it was an option to mail in the b2m empties ( i live in the UK) they said this would be ok. seeing as i cant get to a store. So could i get a lipglass instead of a lipstick because i dont tend to wear lipsticks really. 
your help would be apreciated!! thankyou and kindest regards Kayleigh x x


----------



## purplerinne (Jan 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missmarnip* 

 
_i tried to return a bottle of eye makeup remover along with some other empty stuffs. at the counter they tolf me that the policy has changed and that they got a new list of returnable items. 
a bottles of eye makeup remover (the violet one) is not "B2Mable" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 It may have changed in your country...i mean, it SHOULD be so i don't see why it was rejected

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kazzii-Loves-MA* 

 
_Hey everyone, 
i phoned up mac and asked if it was an option to mail in the b2m empties ( i live in the UK) they said this would be ok. seeing as i cant get to a store. So could i get a lipglass instead of a lipstick because i dont tend to wear lipsticks really. 
your help would be apreciated!! thankyou and kindest regards Kayleigh x x_

 
 I think if you mail it in you can only get a lipstick.  The lipglass and eyeshadow option is at stores only.....


----------



## xJustgirlie (Jan 16, 2010)

Maybe a stupid question, but with 'packaging', they mean like the pot and stuff, but also the box you got with it?
Just wanna make sure 
Unfortunally they don't have B2M here in Holland, but we can still go to Germany or Belgium to hand in the packaging stuff.


----------



## nullified (Jan 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xJustgirlie* 

 
_Maybe a stupid question, but with 'packaging', they mean like the pot and stuff, but also the box you got with it?
Just wanna make sure 
Unfortunally they don't have B2M here in Holland, but we can still go to Germany or Belgium to hand in the packaging stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nope, you dont need the box


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 21, 2010)

Has any counter or store had a heart and enough ethics to do the right thing and accept old 7.5 gm pigment jars?


----------



## cipelica (Jan 21, 2010)

I got Hue as my B2M. When I finish him up, can I take him B2M with other 5 used up products, or no? 
Is that lipstick any different (I got it without the box)?


----------



## chickatthegym (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cipelica* 

 
_I got Hue as my B2M. When I finish him up, can I take him B2M with other 5 used up products, or no? 
Is that lipstick any different (I got it without the box)?_

 

Technically, you aren't suppose to B2M a B2M product... they should have marked it with a marker...


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_Technically, you aren't suppose to B2M a B2M product... they should have marked it with a marker..._

 
I thought they marked it with a maker so you couldn't return/exchange it, not because you couldn't B2M it??????


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Has any counter or store had a heart and enough ethics to do the right thing and accept old 7.5 gm pigment jars?_

 
I'm not sure if packaging changes matter.  I've B2M'd a lot of older packaging, and it was never an issue.


----------



## cipelica (Jan 22, 2010)

chickatthegym and MACATTAK where is that maker? I can not see it anywhere


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cipelica* 

 
_chickatthegym and MACATTAK where is that maker? I can not see it anywhere_

 
It should be on the bottom of the lipstick right on the label.


----------



## cipelica (Jan 23, 2010)

I compare it to my other lipstick and nothong is different. The lable on the bottom of the lipstick in nothing different. 
What is that marker a color a sighn...?


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jan 24, 2010)

i've  never had any of my b2m items marked...i've b2m'd b2m items before.  i had a few boxes marked across the barcode but never the item itself.  i guess i got lucky?  i b2m'd 13 b2m items.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 24, 2010)

Quote:

  i've  never had any of my b2m items marked...i've b2m'd b2m items before.  i had a few boxes marked across the barcode but never the item itself.  i guess i got lucky?  i b2m'd 13 b2m items.  
 
Sometimes I get the barcode marked in red.  Sometimes they mark the bottom of a lipstick.  Sometimes they don't give me the box, but nothing is marked.  TBH, when I take in empties, they count them, but they don't study them.  Like you, I've never had a problem taking in an item I've received through B2M.


----------



## shordeecat (Feb 8, 2010)

does anyone know if you can B2M empty paints, and studio finish SPF 35 concealer containers?


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shordeecat* 

 
_does anyone know if you can B2M empty paints, and studio finish SPF 35 concealer containers?_

 

Yes, and yes.


----------



## shordeecat (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks... ive been holding on to those paint tubes and concealer containers forever!


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 8, 2010)

Anybody know if you can get a Creamsheen Glass in exchange for B2M or is just the tinted lipglasses?


----------



## vcheng79 (Feb 14, 2010)

I tried to bring back my foundation case (normal size but I got it in a set along with moisturizer, toner and cleanser). The MUA told me the 4 items need to go back together and they only count as 1 item!!!! Everything is normal size though,....but then this happens in Hong Kong!!!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a few lipglass that I want to B2M but the container is not empty. Can I still B2M it?


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_I have a few lipglass that I want to B2M but the container is not empty. Can I still B2M it?_

 
Yes you can.


----------



## sweetkitty (Feb 22, 2010)

I've been hearing that MAC's are not taking the empty eyeshadow pots (w/o pans) anymore is that true?


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetkitty* 

 
_I've been hearing that MAC's are not taking the empty eyeshadow pots (w/o pans) anymore is that true?_

 
It really depends on the store/counter - the policy should be universal but the decision is often down to the discretion of the manager as to whether depots are accepted or not. Best thing to do is ring ahead to avoid any embarrassment. Failing that you could buy empty metal pans and just slot them in - https://www.starsmakeuphaven.com/index.php sell them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've never personally had a problem taking depots back here in the UK, infact I just B2M'd quite a few last Thursday but there have been quite a few reports here of some issues.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Anybody know if you can get a Creamsheen Glass in exchange for B2M or is just the tinted lipglasses? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi, I have b2m'd for them before.  You can get lipstick, lipglass, Cremesheen glass, dazzleglass, pro longwear...

I am just hoping that I can b2m for the lipstain markers that are coming soon!!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Feb 23, 2010)

^^^Further to my message above...

Does anyone know if we are going to be able to B2M for the Lipstain markers? I am assuming yes b/c you can get dazzleglass, cremesheen, pro longwear etc. so why not the Lipstain??


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 4, 2010)

Sad times. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 B2M is very soon to be no more in the UK. We all knew it was going to be phased out but from the discussion I had in MAC about it today sounds like it won't be too long before it is no more. With the economic downturn MAC had nowhere in the UK to recycle the empties, so they were being sent overseas at a high cost. It's just not viable for them to continue with it so at present nothing returned in the UK is actually being recycled. 

Luckily for me I spend quite a lot of time in the US and so can take my empties with me, but all the same it sucks!


----------



## marquise (Mar 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_Sad times. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 B2M is very soon to be no more in the UK. We all knew it was going to be phased out but from the discussion I had in MAC about it today sounds like it won't be too long before it is no more. With the economic downturn MAC had nowhere in the UK to recycle the empties, so they were being sent overseas at a high cost. It's just not viable for them to continue with it so at present nothing returned in the UK is actually being recycled. 

Luckily for me I spend quite a lot of time in the US and so can take my empties with me, but all the same it sucks!_

 
That's crap. They will probably do the same here too (Ireland).


----------



## esmeralda89 (Mar 8, 2010)

At the MAC store in the Galleria in Houston tx they told me they will no longer accept depotted eyeshadows


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Mar 9, 2010)

Can I B2M an empty wipe container? And what about foundation and powder containers?


----------



## Dayjoy (Mar 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_Can I B2M an empty wipe container? And what about foundation and powder containers?_

 
Yes, yes, and yes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Wipe containers are eligible because they have that plastic piece on them.


----------



## jenixxx (Mar 11, 2010)

I know I am being ridiculous.. but I just had to share the laugh this thread just gave me as I am reading it for the first time. Seriously have some people gone bonkers?!

I don't understand some of the questions asked... like Erin has said 10000x times; any and all MAC plastic, glass or metal packaging... what is hard about that? Why is it necessary to ask "will they accept this? how about that? and what about this one?"

It's not restricted to particular items, it's a RECYCLING PROGRAM for god sakes, not a gift exchange. Jesus H.

In other news, I love B2M, it's one of the best programs going - totally win-win.

I love Specktra, Hooray!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 11, 2010)

I understand what you are saying, it does get repetitious.  However, going through 53 pages can be a daunting task.  Some people might just look at the last page of a thread and not see their question being answered, so they ask it again.  Hey, at least it's in the correct thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It does seem fairly simple with the plastic, glass, or metal packaging, but restrictions do apply, such as with the holiday minis, and whether some places will accept depots or not.  Then you always have new people coming on to this site, who may be fairly new to Mac as well, so the answers might not be so apparent at first.





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenixxx* 

 
_











      I know I am being ridiculous.. but I just had to share the laugh this thread just gave me as I am reading it for the first time. Seriously have some people gone bonkers?!

I don't understand some of the questions asked... like Erin has said 10000x times; any and all MAC plastic, glass or metal packaging... what is hard about that? Why is it necessary to ask "will they accept this? how about that? and what about this one?"

It's not restricted to particular items, it's a RECYCLING PROGRAM for god sakes, not a gift exchange. Jesus H.

In other news, I love B2M, it's one of the best programs going - totally win-win.

I love Specktra, Hooray!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 11, 2010)

For the official record, can you B2M something and if you change your mind about the colour, can you exchange it for something else? I asked this on another forum and someone said yes but when i went back to MAC to exchange my lipstick for a dazzleglass, the girl said no, its basically a final sale sort if thing. I just want to know for sure!


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_For the official record, can you B2M something and if you change your mind about the colour, can you exchange it for something else? I asked this on another forum and someone said yes but when i went back to MAC to exchange my lipstick for a dazzleglass, the girl said no, its basically a final sale sort if thing. I just want to know for sure!_

 
Every time I've B2M'd, they have made sure to tell me that there are no exchanges or returns on a B2M's product.  That's why a lot of times they will take the box, or write B2M on the product, because it's a final deal.


----------



## Whitney6195 (Mar 14, 2010)

Yay for finding this thread! Can't wait to take some empties in


----------



## cipelica (Mar 15, 2010)

what can I gat in B2M program? only the lipstick or something else (lipgloss?)?


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_For the official record, can you B2M something and if you change your mind about the colour, can you exchange it for something else? I asked this on another forum and someone said yes but when i went back to MAC to exchange my lipstick for a dazzleglass, the girl said no, its basically a final sale sort if thing. I just want to know for sure!_

 
in the uk what you pick is final. you can't change your mind

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cipelica* 

 
_what can I gat in B2M program? only the lipstick or something else (lipgloss?)?_

 
it depends where you live. in the uk it's lipsticks only. but the states ladiexs get to pick lippies, any kind of gloss which is great!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_it depends where you live. in the uk it's lipsticks only. but the states ladiexs get to pick lippies, any kind of gloss which is great!_

 
Same goes for Canada.  Actually you get your choice of any lippie or an eyeshadow if you go to an actual MAC store.


----------



## ambicion6 (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenixxx* 

 
_











      I know I am being ridiculous.. but I just had to share the laugh this thread just gave me as I am reading it for the first time. Seriously have some people gone bonkers?!

I don't understand some of the questions asked... like Erin has said 10000x times; *any and all MAC plastic, glass or metal packaging*... what is hard about that? Why is it necessary to ask "will they accept this? how about that? and what about this one?"

It's not restricted to particular items, it's a RECYCLING PROGRAM for god sakes, not a gift exchange. Jesus H.

In other news, I love B2M, it's one of the best programs going - totally win-win.

I love Specktra, Hooray!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Actually, this is not always the case.  I scraped out the e/s from 2 of my MAC Trip II Travel Palettes and repressed them into metal tins to fit into my 15 palette and they would not take them for B2M because they aren't standard packaging items of the standard product line (so they told me) but the SA at my MAC store is super sweet and let me use them to count towards my 6 empties.


----------



## mintbear82 (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_Sad times. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 B2M is very soon to be no more in the UK. We all knew it was going to be phased out but from the discussion I had in MAC about it today sounds like it won't be too long before it is no more. With the economic downturn MAC had nowhere in the UK to recycle the empties, so they were being sent overseas at a high cost. It's just not viable for them to continue with it so at present nothing returned in the UK is actually being recycled. 

Luckily for me I spend quite a lot of time in the US and so can take my empties with me, but all the same it sucks!_

 

That does suck, however, I have seen some people from the UK selling their empty MAC containers in lots on Ebay. For those who do not travel often this might be an option.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambicion6* 

 
_Actually, this is not always the case. I scraped out the e/s from 2 of my MAC Trip II Travel Palettes and repressed them into metal tins to fit into my 15 palette and they would not take them for B2M because they aren't standard packaging items of the standard product line (so they told me) but the SA at my MAC store is super sweet and let me use them to count towards my 6 empties._

 
Guess it depends on where you live then because I have had no problem returning that kind of packaging.  I am in Canada.


----------



## BridgetGrrr (Mar 16, 2010)

What exactly is back to mac? sorry im new to this make up brand lol.


----------



## obscuria (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BridgetGrrr* 

 
_What exactly is back to mac? sorry im new to this make up brand lol._

 
It's an incentive program to get you to recycle used up mac products. 

More info can be found in this thread.
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f190/m...mac-b2m-25420/


----------



## Civies (Mar 16, 2010)

Any girls in Toronto area know which MAC stores take depots?


----------



## kayley123 (Mar 18, 2010)

You can't B2M empties at CCOs, can you?


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayley123* 

 
_You can't B2M empties at CCOs, can you?_

 
No


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Every time I've B2M'd, they have made sure to tell me that there are no exchanges or returns on a B2M's product.  That's why a lot of times they will take the box, or write B2M on the product, because it's a final deal._

 
Thanks for letting me know! I will be extra careful next time when picking. I got Gleam and Frou lipsticks and they are very sheer and similar but i'll guess i'll find some rec's on here on how to work with them. The girl at the store never marked the boxes or the lipsticks so i was unsure if i could exchange or not.


----------



## StarrySim (Mar 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_Any girls in Toronto area know which MAC stores take depots?_

 
The Eaton Centre MAC store does for sure, I've done it twice with pan-less, melted and cut depots.  I haven't B2M'd anywhere else yet.


----------



## Civies (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StarrySim* 

 
_The Eaton Centre MAC store does for sure, I've done it twice with pan-less, melted and cut depots.  I haven't B2M'd anywhere else yet._

 
Thanks! The MAC store at Scarborough Town Centre does too.

On another note, I'm so annoyed right now. Just got home from Markville mall and the ladies at the MAC counter said that my pro pan isn't eligible for B2M because they only accept plastic and glass. I was pretty sure it was metal too but no point in arguing so I just went home. I checked just now and you ladies clearly said plastic glass AND metal. I'm super annoyed, I went to the mall just to B2M too.


----------



## StarrySim (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_Thanks! The MAC store at Scarborough Town Centre does too.

On another note, I'm so annoyed right now. Just got home from Markville mall and the ladies at the MAC counter said that my pro pan isn't eligible for B2M because they only accept plastic and glass. I was pretty sure it was metal too but no point in arguing so I just went home. I checked just now and you ladies clearly said plastic glass AND metal. I'm super annoyed, I went to the mall just to B2M too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 
I've never heard of B2M-ing pro pans, I'm pretty sure that's not allowed. I'll have to ask MUA.


----------



## Civies (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StarrySim* 

 
_I've never heard of B2M-ing pro pans, I'm pretty sure that's not allowed. I'll have to ask MUA._

 
I'm pretty sure you CAN B2M pro pans. 

Mac b2m empties - MakeupTalk
can i only buy de-potted shadows from the pro stores? [Archive] - DEV - Long Hair Care Forums - DEV

People there say you can.


Edit : from MUA.
http://makeupalley.com/m_99752982


----------



## StarrySim (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_I'm pretty sure you CAN B2M pro pans. 

Mac b2m empties - MakeupTalk
can i only buy de-potted shadows from the pro stores? [Archive] - DEV - Long Hair Care Forums - DEV

People there say you can.


Edit : from MUA.
http://makeupalley.com/m_99752982_

 
I just checked one of my pro pan sleeves, it doesn't have the B2M symbol on it. weird


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 28, 2010)

I B2M'd a Pro Pan at the MAC store at Scarborough Town Centre.  That was a couple of months ago so I don't know if they've changed their policy or not.  I've only done it once though so it may depend on the mua you get.


----------



## Cinci (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey Ladies, just wanted to give you aheads up, Vancouer Pro accepts depots..  And I was able to B2M for Illusionary/Burning Ambition MES...  wooohooo!


----------



## Cinci (Apr 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_For the official record, can you B2M something and if you change your mind about the colour, can you exchange it for something else? I asked this on another forum and someone said yes but when i went back to MAC to exchange my lipstick for a dazzleglass, the girl said no, its basically a final sale sort if thing. I just want to know for sure!_

 
I B2M'd for 2 items today.   They didn't mark anything on my freebies, but they stamped "Final Sale" on the bill.


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm going to NYC in May and since we can't b2m here in Denmark, I thought I would bring my empties and depots with me.

But, can I b2m depots without the pans?
Preferably in the Pro store


----------



## cool username (May 5, 2010)

I recently bought one of the brush sets from the Trip collection. On the box it has the B2M label.. Does this really mean I can use a brush as an empty? or does it mean the case? I don't want to return any of the brushes or the case but I'm really curious about this


----------



## jazmatazz (May 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cool username* 

 
_I recently bought one of the brush sets from the Trip collection. On the box it has the B2M label.. Does this really mean I can use a brush as an empty? or does it mean the case? I don't want to return any of the brushes or the case but I'm really curious about this_

 
When an item has B2M on the box, it's typically the entire item (case & maybe brush too) that should be returned to qualify.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (May 7, 2010)

I'm pretty sure i can but i want to just make sure......can i B2M my empty brush cleaner bottle?


----------



## n_c (May 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_I'm pretty sure i can but i want to just make sure......can i B2M my empty brush cleaner bottle?_

 
Yes, you can


----------



## dxgirly (May 25, 2010)

Can you B2M empty technakohl applicators? Please tell me you can't because I've seriously thrown away like 6 in the last year.


----------



## silverbelle282 (May 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StarrySim* 

 
_I've never heard of B2M-ing pro pans, I'm pretty sure that's not allowed. I'll have to ask MUA._

 
I asked customer service through mac cosmetics online once and they said they do accept pro pan refills. If you go to the website, you can fill out a form which asks you what types of packaging you are returning, and pro pan is one selection. The only "downside" is that through this method, you would mail your empties to mac headquarters, and only be able to B2M for a lipstick. I am hearing that different stores do different things - for instance the store I go to doesn't accept them. I don't really understand why or how since mac online does.


----------



## VenomousKiss (May 29, 2010)

When you B2M, do all the empty containers have to be the same type? For example, 6 empty eyeshadows all at once, or can we bring in a mixture of 6 items like 3 lipstick and 3 eyeshadows?

Just curious.


----------



## chickatthegym (May 29, 2010)

^No, they don't have to be the same... they can be a mixture.


----------



## chickatthegym (May 31, 2010)

*Something really bad happened (B2M Return question)*

A couple days ago, I Back to MACed some containers for a lipstick and lipglass at a freestanding store.  The lipglass is perfect but I just used the lippie tonight and it smelled awful and was totally dry and the texture was awful.  It was a staple, go-to, perm. color so I knew it shouldn't be like that *Myth l/s*  Upon further inspection, I checked the batch code and it is from *2005!!! * I am a long term MAC addict and have spent thousands on MAC this year alone so I am kind of upset 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know you cannot exchange/return B2M products, but do you think they will give me a newer one in this case?


----------



## panda0410 (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Something really bad happened (B2M Return question)*

Take it back, they should replace it. I B2M for a Kinda Sexy and it was horrible - same issues as you described, I let them know and they replaced it outright


----------



## peachsuns (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Something really bad happened (B2M Return question)*






 OMG, my jaw just dropped. That's unthinkable!
So sorry that this happened to you. I've never B2Med before, but I think they'll make exception. Hurry back to MAC for an exchange. Good luck!


----------



## LMD84 (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Something really bad happened (B2M Return question)*

yes they should exchange it for you even though it is B2M. did you keep the reciept for it? if so you shouldn't have any issues


----------



## Susanne (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Something really bad happened (B2M Return question)*

*merging with the existing B2M thread*


----------



## chickatthegym (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Something really bad happened (B2M Return question)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yes they should exchange it for you even though it is B2M. did you keep the reciept for it? if so you shouldn't have any issues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes, I have my receipt still so I hope they will take it back and exchange for a fresh one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am out of town until the end of the week so I will let you know them how it goes.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: Something really bad happened (B2M Return question)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_Yes, I have my receipt still so I hope they will take it back and exchange for a fresh one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am out of town until the end of the week so I will let you know them how it goes._

 
well fingerscrossed you get a new one! not one that is 5 years old!


----------



## MelissaAnn (Jun 2, 2010)

*Houston stores that will take depotted e/s for B2M?*

Im sorry if this has been asked or if this is not where this question belongs, im a newb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have about 40 e/s I need to depot, does anyone know of any stores in the Houston area that WILL take them for B2M? Id prefer an actual store so I can get some new e/s but a counter will work too.

Thanks!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: Houston stores that will take depotted e/s for B2M?*

I haven't tried, but you could call and see if the one in the Galleria or the one on Times Blvd don't take them.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: Houston stores that will take depotted e/s for B2M?*

Thanks! Im going to try the Galleria tomorrow, I call the one on Times this morning and she said no. Although I did a live chat right before and she told me the store should. So who knows.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: Houston stores that will take depotted e/s for B2M?*

*merging with the sticky B2M thread*


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jun 3, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried to B2M for an eye kohl? I really want the green eyeliner from the Beach collection...not sure if they'd let me B2M for an LE collection.


----------



## baton (Jun 12, 2010)

*B2M items*

does anyone know if those eyelash containers are part of b2m or not?  also what about MAC lip pencils or eyeliners (that still have several cms left)...is that ok for b2m?  

thanks


----------



## GucciGirl (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: B2M items*

As long as it is a plastic container they will accept it. If the lipliner is in the plastic that's ok but if its one that sharpens like an actual pencil then I don't think they take those.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: B2M items*

There's a whole thread already going for B2M.  You should find answers to any questions here...

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/b...ck-mac-112982/


----------



## Susanne (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: B2M items*

*merging these two threads*


----------



## Senoj (Jun 14, 2010)

What's the most items that anyone has backed to mac? I have 18, is there a limit that I can take back?

Thanks


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Senoj* 

 
_What's the most items that anyone has backed to mac? I have 18, is there a limit that I can take back?

Thanks_

 

I've always been told at the stores I visit that the limit is 24.  Of course, this might vary from store to store.  The rules never seem consistent from one store to another.


----------



## Senoj (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## cbh02b (Jun 15, 2010)

I purchased the stacked 1 pigments from the colour forecast does that count as 1, 2 or 4 B2M ? Thanks!


----------



## baton (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: B2M items*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GucciGirl* 

 
_As long as it is a plastic container they will accept it. If the lipliner is in the plastic that's ok but if its one that sharpens like an actual pencil then I don't think they take those._

 
thanks and to think that originally i was going to throw it out.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Jun 21, 2010)

I have some stuff to mail in but I dont see some of the stuff I have on the drop down menu when your filling out your info, the types of packaging and stuff? Do I just choose something else? Also whats the best way to do it when mailing in if I have more than 6? Should I do 6 per bubble mailer? Or stick them all in one? 

Thanks!I tried to read the whole thread before posting but its soooo long and it was making my head hurt reading all day


----------



## Hendrix (Jun 29, 2010)

Will B2M accept colourful/different limited edition packaging, or just the normal shiny black?


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 30, 2010)

^Just the normal packaging that MAC will only accept for B2M. You cannot B2M for the special packaging.


----------



## hello_kitty (Jul 1, 2010)

You CAN B2M the special packaging... I think that's what she was asking is if you can turn it in to recycle.  I've B2M'd tons of empty pots that were special packaging.

You just can't receive something in special packaging as your freebie.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 1, 2010)

^Thanks for clearing that up. That is what I meant to say. Sorry that I misread her post.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 3, 2010)

this is mac's new, update recycling program.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 4, 2010)

^Thanks for posting that Erin! So helpful!!


----------



## StarrySim (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting, Erin. I'm devastated, I was turned down for a Cremesheen glass at my store today, and now I see this.

Do you know if there are new rules forbidding depots?  My stores have always accepted them, but I heard on MUA that the new rules don't allow it.  Anything official?


----------



## StarrySim (Jul 10, 2010)

I did manage to B2M depots in Toronto Eaton Centre freestanding and the Bay counter yesterday.  If there are new rules regarding depots, then they're ignoring it


----------



## MAC.girl (Jul 11, 2010)

Can you B2M the zoomlash samples?


----------



## StarrySim (Jul 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC.girl* 

 
_Can you B2M the zoomlash samples?_

 
Generally mini or travel size products aren't eligible for B2M. Except for the holiday mini sets (mini pigments, lipglasses), all the minis together count as one item.  AFAIK, the sample size mascaras aren't eligible.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 11, 2010)

Ok, this is probably a stupid question (blame it on me being tired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) but in that list, does that mean the stuff you can get w/your b2m empties or is it the empties that are accepted? Because if it's the latter... Eek


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Ok, this is probably a stupid question (blame it on me being tired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but in that list, does that mean the stuff you can get w/your b2m empties or is it the empties that are accepted? Because if it's the latter... Eek_

 
The list is what products you are able to exchange your B2M's for.


----------



## kayley123 (Jul 12, 2010)

Oh boo, no more B2Ming for Lipgelees either!  I guess since they seem to be phasing them out anyway though, any new ones will probably be LE, like the Lillyland ones from earlier this year...


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jul 15, 2010)

Blah i'm kicking myself in the ass for not going sooner to B2M for cremesheens or more dazzleglasses but everytime i went, Boy Bait was never in stock! 

StarrySim- which store in Toronto did you go to? I usually go to the one at Scarborough Town Centre.


----------



## StarrySim (Jul 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Blah i'm kicking myself in the ass for not going sooner to B2M for cremesheens or more dazzleglasses but everytime i went, Boy Bait was never in stock! 

StarrySim- which store in Toronto did you go to? I usually go to the one at Scarborough Town Centre._

 
I go to the Eaton Centre and Fairview most of the time. Occasionally Yorkdale, but it's not as convenient because I live on the Yonge subway line.  I haven't been to the pro store on Queen St yet, and I work right downtown!  Gotta do it soon, and will try to B2M for a cremesheen glass - you never know!  I wanted to B2M for more as well, but as you said, many of them are never in stock.  The Bay counter has them all, but not the freestanding.  I wanted Just Superb and one or two from In The Groove. so sad now


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jul 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StarrySim* 

 
_I go to the Eaton Centre and Fairview most of the time. Occasionally Yorkdale, but it's not as convenient because I live on the Yonge subway line.  I haven't been to the pro store on Queen St yet, and I work right downtown!  Gotta do it soon, and will try to B2M for a cremesheen glass - you never know!  I wanted to B2M for more as well, but as you said, many of them are never in stock.  The Bay counter has them all, but not the freestanding.  I wanted Just Superb and one or two from In The Groove. so sad now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm going to try STC tomorrow and hope they aren't catching on with the new guidelines just yet LOL hopefully they will do it but if not i'll have to get something else.


----------



## StarrySim (Jul 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_I'm going to try STC tomorrow and hope they aren't catching on with the new guidelines just yet LOL hopefully they will do it but if not i'll have to get something else._

 
Let me know if it worked


----------



## my_adored (Jul 17, 2010)

I just recently depotted all my MAC eye shadows. Thirty in total. I called my MAC shop and they said they would take them depotted. But will they take all thirty at once for B2M??


----------



## equus18 (Jul 19, 2010)

Can I still use the Studio Fix Fluid Foundation bottle without the screw-on cover for B2M?  Stupid me threw it out a long time ago because I had purchased the pump.


----------



## Hendrix (Jul 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_You CAN B2M the special packaging... I think that's what she was asking is if you can turn it in to recycle.  I've B2M'd tons of empty pots that were special packaging.

You just can't receive something in special packaging as your freebie._

 
Yeah, this is what I meant. Thank you!!


----------



## Bella Mac (Jul 22, 2010)

Just wanted to say that I back2mac'd eyeshadow pots without the metal pan last week and they did'nt say anything.


----------



## Teggy (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm in the process of moving, so clearing out old crap I don't use has been part of my daily regimen.  I used the trick of melting my old Aura lipstick (like silver tube old!) into a sample container, burning two of my fingers in the process, ouch!  But that was one more container to B2M.  I'm kicking myself though because I couldn't find my Film Noir lipstick to do the same. I hope I didn't toss it out.

I brought in my items and got a Media lipstick.  The MA didn't even bother to look at what I had given her because she was busy.  I was a little worried about giving back two depotted shadows, but I guess it didn't matter to her. *shrug*


----------



## Flaminbird (Jul 31, 2010)

Well today I tried to B2M for an e/s and they girl whom I never saw before told me they werent accepting the empty depots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I was so upset about it! Its where I've been doing my B2M for the last 2 yrs


----------



## Flaminbird (Aug 2, 2010)

Update. I just got onto Live Chat to ask about what happened to me on Saturday and what the girl told me was wrong at the MAC store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She told me the ONLY thing they dont except is the metal pan but all the plastic parts they do. Next time I will have the plastic part like the rep suggested.


Welcome to MAC Cosmetics Online. Your personal Makeup Artist will be with you shortly.
Hello. Thank you for your interest in MAC Cosmetics. My name is Jara. How may I assist you?
*Michelle: *Hi Jara. I had a question about an experience I had at a store this weekend when I tried to B2M
*Jara: *Hi Michelle!
*Michelle: *I took in 5 empty depotted eyeshadow pots and the girl told me I was not allowed because they were depotted. This is the first I've heard of this
*Michelle: *I've taken my depotted eyeshadows many times to this store
*Jara: *The official rules are that the packaging needs to be whole. Some stores are very literal about this. Feel free to return them online if you wish. 
*Michelle: *ok that would be great.
*Michelle: *Yes the only thing missing was the middle plastic pan and metal pan
*Jara: *For information on the Back-to-MAC recycling program, please click here.
*Michelle: *ok thanks!
*Jara: *This link will show you how to return online.
*Michelle: *ok thank you. I will do that.
*Jara: *Is there anything else I may assist you with today?
*Michelle: *no that's all. I was afraid that the young girl whom I've never seen before wasnt quite correct in what she told me. She told me it was a brand new policy


----------



## trulynicole (Aug 3, 2010)

I was going to b2m for a dazzleglass.  Oh well!


----------



## JanineDesiree (Aug 8, 2010)

Can I B2M an item that is practically full but expired? 
I have a full and never used Select Tint SPF 15 that expired Nov 2009. Should I empty it first or would have a more enviro-friendly way of doing it then me just putting it down a drain?


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JanineDesiree* 

 
_Can I B2M an item that is practically full but expired? 
I have a full and never used Select Tint SPF 15 that expired Nov 2009. Should I empty it first or would have a more enviro-friendly way of doing it then me just putting it down a drain?_

 

It doesn't matter if a product is expired or full, you can still B2M it at any time.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cbh02b* 

 
_I purchased the stacked 1 pigments from the colour forecast does that count as 1, 2 or 4 B2M ? Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you must have all 4 pieces, and they only count as one.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC.girl* 

 
_Can you B2M the zoomlash samples?_

 
no.  these do not count.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *equus18* 

 
_Can I still use the Studio Fix Fluid Foundation bottle without the screw-on cover for B2M? Stupid me threw it out a long time ago because I had purchased the pump._

 
yes, you can recycle it without the lid.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baton* 

 
_does anyone know if those eyelash containers are part of b2m or not? also what about MAC lip pencils or eyeliners (that still have several cms left)...is that ok for b2m? 

thanks_

 
this is why i'm posting.  tho i've been on vaca, my coworker told me today that we got a memo recently stating that lash cases will no longer be accepted.  

i'm gonna look for the memo when i get back to see if there are any other specifics.


----------



## StarrySim (Aug 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_this is why i'm posting. tho i've been on vaca, my coworker told me today that we got a memo recently stating that lash cases will no longer be accepted. 

i'm gonna look for the memo when i get back to see if there are any other specifics._

 
This sucks!  They keep changing the rules on us. I have 3 lash cases that I've been hanging on to instead of returning, because I figured they're "safe" ones that will always be accepted.  And why wouldn't they be, they're plastic. I thought the point of this program is to recycle stuff.  I think it's more for publicity, I wonder if the returns even get recycled.


----------



## paularalways (Aug 23, 2010)

i never knew this but really sometimes they dont even take depots so maybe i will call ahead and ask what i can get and if they accept depots


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 9, 2010)

sooo, apparently the policy has changed again.  we got a memo saying that for the extended b2m program, the only type of gloss you can get is a lipglass.  no lustre or plush that was allowed in the fall update book.  

i swear!  mac really needs to figure out what they're doing and stick with it!  its times like these that i'm glad i work at a counter and only have to worry about the lipstick.  seriously!  they just need to go back to when it was just a free lipstick everywhere.


----------



## paparazziboy (Sep 9, 2010)

i was told by a employee at the mac store that depots will no longer be taken for sure its in the update book i wish i could go to up date here in san antonio on tuesday. im waiting to fill out my paperwork for my counter


----------



## MelissaAnn (Sep 9, 2010)

I just took my empties to my store on Sunday and I turned in an empty eyelash container with no problems, and I was also allowed to get a Cremesheen. I havent been able to get ANY of the stores or counters within a 100 mile radius of me to take the depots for the last few months so I just mail those in now.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paparazziboy* 

 
_i was told by a employee at the mac store that depots will no longer be taken for sure its in the update book i wish i could go to up date here in san antonio on tuesday. im waiting to fill out my paperwork for my counter_

 
the update book doesn't say that.  infact, we got a memo (as i posted earlier) stating that depots do count, but that the depotted pan doesn't count.


----------



## paparazziboy (Sep 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_the update book doesn't say that.  infact, we got a memo (as i posted earlier) stating that depots do count, but that the depotted pan doesn't count._

 
i was told that the the pot has to have the pan from my manager at my counter today i asked her today that is just what she said i heard the same from the mac store as well. im glad i work for the company now so i dont really have to b2m lol


----------



## StarrySim (Sep 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelissaAnn* 

 
_I just took my empties to my store on Sunday and I turned in an empty eyelash container with no problems, and I was also allowed to get a Cremesheen. I havent been able to get ANY of the stores or counters within a 100 mile radius of me to take the depots for the last few months so I just mail those in now._

 
This is the exact opposite for me.  I can B2M depots no problem, I've done it at several mac stores and counters in my area.  But Cremesheen glasses, nope, they're very strict.  Too bad that they've restricted lipglass B2M's even further, but I'm not a fan of any of them, so no big deal for me. I just love my cremesheen glasses.

Thanks so much to all the mac artists who are keeping us in the loop here!!!! Deeply appreciated.


----------



## jazmatazz (Sep 20, 2010)

This is so helpful, thanks! It's weird though because on Saturday at my FSS that I could only get a lipglass, no plushglass or lustrelgass. *sigh*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_this is mac's new, update recycling program.












_


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazmatazz* 

 
_This is so helpful, thanks! It's weird though because on Saturday at my FSS that I could only get a lipglass, no plushglass or lustrelgass. *sigh*_

 
strangely, a couple weeks ago we got _another_ memo saying that now only lipglass counts, no lustre or plush.

i swear!  they can't make up their minds!


----------



## jazmatazz (Sep 22, 2010)

Ahh that makes sense then, I will miss my b2m cremesheen glasses. I got lychee luxe though, which I'm happy with.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_strangely, a couple weeks ago we got another memo saying that now only lipglass counts, no lustre or plush.

i swear!  they can't make up their minds!_


----------



## StarrySim (Oct 1, 2010)

Are the pencil sharpeners eligible?  They better be, because I have TWO of the duo sharpeners and they are complete and utter crap.


----------



## StarrySim (Oct 3, 2010)

I emailed MAC, and here's part of the response. This sucks.

In addition to the independent pans, MAC does not accept the following as a part of the program:

* Secondary packaging of any sort [paper box, plastic/cellophane wrapper, shopping bags, etc.]
* Samples [sample containers, special/trial size products for promotional/seasonal kits]
* Cosmetic applicators/tools [disposables, puffs, sponges, scissors, spatulas, swabs, *sharpeners*, tweezers, curlers, independent compact pans]
* Accessories [bags, belts, makeup cases, lashes, Blot Film]
* Limited Edition packaging or Special Edition Items


----------



## kayley123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StarrySim* 

 
_I emailed MAC, and here's part of the response. This sucks.

In addition to the independent pans, MAC does not accept the following as a part of the program:

* Secondary packaging of any sort [paper box, plastic/cellophane wrapper, shopping bags, etc.]
* Samples [sample containers, special/trial size products for promotional/seasonal kits]
* Cosmetic applicators/tools [disposables, puffs, sponges, scissors, spatulas, swabs, sharpeners, tweezers, curlers, independent compact pans]
* Accessories [bags, belts, makeup cases, lashes, Blot Film]
* *Limited Edition packaging or Special Edition Items*_

 
That last one is the one that bothers me...


----------



## StarrySim (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayley123* 

 
_That last one is the one that bothers me..._

 
 I know, it's odd.  I can sort of understand if they don't accept LE palettes, like the Royal Assets, or the couture compact cases (why would anyone return one, though?), but I've definitely returned LE e/s depots without any problems.  I still think they should take back the sharpeners, and you bet I will give it a try!


----------



## Funtabulous (Oct 6, 2010)

Today I went to my MAC store, and they told me they DO accept depots, but they require the label at the bottom to be attached (with the name, finish, etc). They said it was because they wanted to avoid counterfeit containers. This doesn't sound right to me (lots of counterfeits have fake labels, how closely do they look at them anyway?), can someone give me the full story here? Thank you!

EDIT: And another thing, they said they`d only accept 4 B2M`s at once. Anyone else heard of this?


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 7, 2010)

Quote:

  EDIT: And another thing, they said they`d only accept 4 B2M`s at once. Anyone else heard of this?  
 
Do you mean returning 24 containers in order to get 4 free items at once?  If so, that's the way it has always been at my Mac counters.


----------



## Funtabulous (Oct 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Do you mean returning 24 containers in order to get 4 free items at once?  If so, that's the way it has always been at my Mac counters._

 
Yes, that's what I meant. Good to know, thanks!


----------



## p3chiu (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayley123* 

 
_That last one is the one that bothers me..._

 
oh no, that last one definitely sucks (re: *Limited Edition packaging or Special Edition Items)  *hope they do take back the liberty of london/venomous villains items when i'm done with them.  Packaging was cool but i don't care about holding on to empty containers when i don't need them.  It's not like they are collector items   hopefully when the time comes, they do take it back!


----------



## p3chiu (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StarrySim* 

 
_This is the exact opposite for me. I can B2M depots no problem, I've done it at several mac stores and counters in my area. But Cremesheen glasses, nope, they're very strict. Too bad that they've restricted lipglass B2M's even further, but I'm not a fan of any of them, so no big deal for me. I just love my cremesheen glasses.

Thanks so much to all the mac artists who are keeping us in the loop here!!!! Deeply appreciated._

 

Hi StarrySim, which MAC stores do you go to return depots??  I don't want to risk trying to take my depots and then have it "confiscated."  I would think that would be the case if you tried to return depots.  There was one time that i did not have depots and i went to the Eaton Centre store.  The SA checked out all my goods to make sure they were not tampered with.   Thanks for your help


----------



## equiworks (Oct 8, 2010)

I B2M'ed 12 containers last week, she just counted them, didn't even take them out of the bag.  She also forgot to charge me for one of my eyeshadows I bought :S , so I got 3 freebies...  I don't understand the no LE containers... I bought a lipstick from the VV collection, and the box has B2M on the flap..


----------



## p3chiu (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *equiworks* 

 
_I B2M'ed 12 containers last week, she just counted them, didn't even take them out of the bag.  She also forgot to charge me for one of my eyeshadows I bought :S , so I got 3 freebies...  I don't understand the no LE containers... I bought a lipstick from the VV collection, and the box has B2M on the flap.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm going to hold onto my box juuuust in case.  at least it's a nice box that says "B2M"


----------



## StarrySim (Oct 11, 2010)

Quote:

 					 						Originally Posted by *p3chiu* 


_ 						Hi StarrySim, which MAC stores do you go to return depots?? I don't want to risk trying to take my depots and then have it "confiscated." I would think that would be the case if you tried to return depots. There was one time that i did not have depots and i went to the Eaton Centre store. The SA checked out all my goods to make sure they were not tampered with.  Thanks for your help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  	I've returned depots to Eaton Centre (freestanding store and the Bay counter), and the store at Bay & Bloor. No problems at all, they usually don't even look to count, or just quickly count. I always have them in a little ziploc bag, and they never take them out. It's always been obvious that they're mostly depots.

	I agree, LE packaging stuff CAN be returned. I just returned depots from Style Warriors and Lure. I have no idea why they said that in the email. If you want to be safe with something that may be on the fence, then keep the box, that's a good idea. It has B2M written right on the top flap.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Oct 30, 2010)

I B2M'd for two lipsticks Thursday and my MAC store doesn't even bother couting them since I always tell them how many empties there are in the bag.


----------



## RenaSunflash (Nov 2, 2010)

Quick question - is there any chance that the MAC counters will let me choose a free lipglass instead of a lipstick?  I don't live anywhere near a MAC store, and I'm allergic to MAC lipsticks.  Or, does the lip conditioner in a tube count as a lipstick?  I've never tried it, but at least there's some chance I won't have a reaction to it whereas I know I can't use their lipsticks.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 2, 2010)

RenaSunflash said:


> Quick question - is there any chance that the MAC counters will let me choose a free lipglass instead of a lipstick?  I don't live anywhere near a MAC store, and I'm allergic to MAC lipsticks.  Or, does the lip conditioner in a tube count as a lipstick?  I've never tried it, but at least there's some chance I won't have a reaction to it whereas I know I can't use their lipsticks.


	no, you won't be able to choose a lipglass instead.  counters can only offer a lipstick, but yes, the lip treatment does count as a lipstick.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Nov 8, 2010)

Just a thought and I do point this out every time I work,.. cases that the lashes come in are B2M and the empty wipes bags are also B2M at all the stores/counters here in Indy. Most people forget about those. And as far as the holiday mini pigment empties,.. yes mostly it does depend on the MA or store manager. We also take depots but NOT the foil pans that do not have the original magnets and proper name stickers on the back.


----------



## Rinstar (Dec 28, 2010)

Can I B2M my (sadly) empty tube of VAE? That's technically LE.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 11, 2011)

^Yes, your empty VAE tube does count for B2M.


----------



## MzFit (Jan 20, 2011)

Did they just changed the policy recently? I haven't B2M in a while but tonight I wanted to pick up a Plushglass so I brought in 6 containers well they told me no now it is only lipglass, lipstick and eyeshadows. The last time I did a big B2M was style black and the MAC let me B2M for the style black MES that was the best.

  	Boo MAC so not impressed I am trying to limit my makeup purchases. Also as others have posted about the LE packaging that is stupid why not let you B2M it is suppose to be a reycle program why wouldnt they use LE packing in the recycling process? It would be really cool if they did a green colection with packing made from all the LE packing they get in B2M.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 20, 2011)

Has anyone heard this? When I went to my MAC store on New Year's Day and I planned to B2M for Something New, Neon Orange and Style Curve and they told me that they no longer let you B2M for any tinted lipglass, eyeshadow and lipstick in regular packaging from LE collections.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 20, 2011)

MzFit said:


> Yes, it's been this way for awhile now.  It's only permanent lipglass, lipstick, and eyeshadow.  No more MES, Plushglass, Dazzleglass, etc.
> 
> Quote: 	 		 			Has anyone heard this? When I went to my MAC store on New Year's Day and I planned to B2M for Something New, Neon Orange and Style Curve and they told me that they no longer let you B2M for any tinted lipglass, eyeshadow and lipstick in regular packaging from LE collections.


  	You can only B2M for permanent items now.


----------



## StarrySim (Jan 21, 2011)

You can still B2M for LE lipstick, lipglass and regular eyeshadow, as long as it's in the regular packaging.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 22, 2011)

StarrySim said:


> You can still B2M for LE lipstick, lipglass and regular eyeshadow, as long as it's in the regular packaging.



 	I guess it varies from location to location (just like what they will accept as a B2M), but my store says only permanent items.


----------



## StarrySim (Jan 22, 2011)

StarrySim said:


> I guess it varies from location to location (just like what they will accept as a B2M), but my store says only permanent items.


	Not really.  The rules are spelled out in their "book."  I don't know what this is called, it's like a big white binder of information.  They checked it when I was B2M-ing for cremesheen glasses - it wasn't allowed anymore according to the book, but they allowed it for me anyway because a girl on MAC chat told me it would be ok and I had a printout.  But anyway, if they refuse to let you B2M for LE items, ask them to check the rules in the book.  Someone a few posts above posted a scan of the page (or a few pages back - it was in the summer).


----------



## StarrySim (Jan 22, 2011)

erine1881 said:


>


	Just bringing this post back up


----------



## MACaddict1234 (Feb 19, 2011)

this has probably been asked a thousand times before but has the product still got to be in its original packaging, like has a lipstick got to be in the lipstick box you buy it in?

  	thank you for the help!


----------



## StarrySim (Feb 22, 2011)

No, the cardboard box and any plastic inserts (like the MSF dome covers) don't need to be included.


MACaddict1234 said:


> this has probably been asked a thousand times before but has the product still got to be in its original packaging, like has a lipstick got to be in the lipstick box you buy it in?
> 
> thank you for the help!


----------



## keetuh (Mar 12, 2011)

Does the pan for the eyeshadow have to be included?


----------



## j0j0ruca (Mar 13, 2011)

Do the bottles (foundation) have to be cleaned out?


----------



## StarrySim (Mar 14, 2011)

j0j0ruca said:


> Do the bottles (foundation) have to be cleaned out?



 	No


----------



## Copperhead (Mar 19, 2011)

What about the Lipglass Tasti containers like this.....





  	They're just like the Clear Lipglass container except the gloss has color. Do they accept these in the B2M program? I have a few and the gloss has gotten old and rancid smelling.


----------



## StarrySim (Apr 11, 2011)

Quote:


Copperhead said:


> What about the Lipglass Tasti containers like this.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I don't see any reason why they wouldn't. Anything plastic or glass that's full sized (not from a mini set). I recently B2M'd a really old tendertone, it was in old school white packaging.


----------



## onezumi (Apr 19, 2011)

I am really bummed out. I depotted for the first time - (some of mine got damaged from my flat iron), brought my 6 e/s back and was turned away saying I had to have the pan...but at the same time the sales person didn't seem to really be certain. But she still turned me away.

  	I read through the thread here a bit and it seems that they should accept them? But some counters just don't? I am confused. @[email protected] I am sending them an email to find out...


----------



## mayflower (Apr 21, 2011)

onezumi said:


> I am really bummed out. I depotted for the first time - (some of mine got damaged from my flat iron), brought my 6 e/s back and was turned away saying I had to have the pan...but at the same time the sales person didn't seem to really be certain. But she still turned me away.
> 
> I read through the thread here a bit and it seems that they should accept them? But some counters just don't? I am confused. @[email protected] I am sending them an email to find out...


  	My counter doesn't accept them either :/ When I tried suggesting that they look it up, she just shook her head and said she can't help me with that, they have to have the pans... so I'm saving up my depotting until I go to spain where the MUAs seem like they don't even know that an e/s has a pot and a pan


----------



## HappyInsomniac (Apr 21, 2011)

Is there any noticable difference between a Mac pan and the cheapy ones you can get on ebay? I might just buy some to pop into the plastic once I've depotted.


----------



## Mrs.JC (Apr 24, 2011)

i love this thread.  answered so many of my questions, so ty all so much!


----------



## Amber714 (May 1, 2011)

Such an informative thread...I just did my first B2M a couple weeks ago and it went smoothly thanks to all the updates


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 1, 2011)

The told both you that the eyeshadow depots have to have the metal pans to B2M?! They are wrong! They should've accepted your eyeshadow depots and do tell them to look it up about the B2M Program.


----------



## xdanielleax (May 2, 2011)

I just called 2 different MAC's in my area.  The Macy's counter accepts depotted shadows.  The freestanding store doesn't....sigh....I wish there was one general answer.  It's always good to call first!


----------



## xdanielleax (May 2, 2011)

Just called the 3rd store closest to me and they accept the depotted shadows as long as the name sticker is still on the bottom.  3 different stores, 3 different rules...sheesh...


----------



## Copperhead (May 2, 2011)

StarrySim said:


> I don't see any reason why they wouldn't. Anything plastic or glass that's full sized (not from a mini set). I recently B2M'd a really old tendertone, it was in old school white packaging.


	Thanks so much for your reply StarrySim.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 7, 2011)

I guess MAC is back to tripping cuz now there saying they dont take depotted eyeshadows without the tin . . . . . AGAIN !!! I guess Im gonna start deciding wisely before I buy single eyshadows i


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 7, 2011)

Does anyone know which store or counter in Boston still accepts B2M depots?


----------



## sziem (Aug 4, 2011)

*Can I B2M these?*

I've got an empty technakohl eye pencil (Purple Dash) and an empty Sea and Sky MES, can I b2m these?

  	I read somewhere that you can't b2m mineralize eyeshadow pots, is this true? 	 	 	 	 

  	TIA  x

  	P.S Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this, I'm new here and get confuzzled easily xD


----------



## aroseisarose (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that you can b2m both of those x


----------



## sziem (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you  <3


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Aug 15, 2011)

I just noticed that you are in the UK but, in the US i am certain that you are able to B2M pretty much everything.

  	I have never had a problem B2M. I got my hibiscus l/s with B2M.


sziem said:


> I've got an empty technakohl eye pencil (Purple Dash) and an empty Sea and Sky MES, can I b2m these?
> 
> I read somewhere that you can't b2m mineralize eyeshadow pots, is this true?
> 
> ...


----------



## ladydeex3 (Aug 24, 2011)

- Removed -


----------



## Mandy4610 (Aug 26, 2011)

Can you B2M the foundation pump?


----------



## StarrySim (Sep 6, 2011)

Not at all, you can B2M anything that's eligible, regardless of how you got it, or even what country it's from.



ladydeex3 said:


> I've looked through a dozen or so of the pages in this thread, as well as the FAQ and can't seem to find the answer to my question.
> 
> I have a lot of empties that family and friends have sent over from England and America and others that I've purchased off ACW, so would I be able to B2M these at my counter in New Zealand? I've purchased a few things from the Wellington counter and I've noticed that they actually have your name and everything you have purchased in a folder, so I'm worried that I'll only be able to B2M what they KNOW I have bought from their counter.. Could any other Kiwi's or MUAs help? I have multiple items and would love to exchange them for a few lippies.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## ladydeex3 (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks very much for the answer!


----------



## makeupbyleslie (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone for clearing this up!


----------



## MzFit (Sep 15, 2011)

StarrySim said:


> Just bringing this post back up



 	Wait this says plushglass  Is this still the case?


----------



## Haven (Oct 2, 2011)

*Can I Back to MAC depotted shadows?*

I am sure this has been asked before, but I could not find the thread by searching.  What is the current policy on accepting depotted shadows for back to mac?  I have just recently started depotting b/c my eyeshadow stash was getting to be unmanagable, and I was wondering if I should try to use them for B2M.


----------



## pocketmouse (Nov 5, 2011)

Haven said:


> I am sure this has been asked before, but I could not find the thread by searching.  What is the current policy on accepting depotted shadows for back to mac?  I have just recently started depotting b/c my eyeshadow stash was getting to be unmanagable, and I was wondering if I should try to use them for B2M.


	I think it really just depends on the store / counter / person working at the time, but I called my local store recently asking if I could B2M an e/s container with a broken lid, as well as some other B2M questions, and the sales assistant suggested that I depot my eyeshadows so that I wouldn't have to keep using my broken e/s container and so that I could use them for B2M. She even brought up that I could find depotting videos on Youtube, and that I could come in and buy a palette, etc. So some places certainly do accept depotted shadows, it's definitely worth asking your local counter / favorite sales assistant about ! Good luck


----------



## StyleBlack (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes, MAC is supposed to accept de-potted eyeshadows for B2M.  If you de-pot, the MA cannot accept the plastic and the tin as two items because you cannot B2M the tin pan.

  	If your regular counter gives you a hard time, go somewhere else or ask the manager if you can read their B2M policy on what's accepted.  There should be one standard policy, but unfortunately, different people will accept different items at different counters.


----------



## StyleBlack (Nov 23, 2011)

Mandy4610 said:


> Can you B2M the foundation pump?



 	Good question.  I don't think you can B2M any tools (sponges, sharpeners, brushes, etc).  I think a foundation pump is considered a tool.


----------



## StyleBlack (Nov 23, 2011)

GlamQueen21 said:


> The told both you that the eyeshadow depots have to have the metal pans to B2M?! They are wrong! They should've accepted your eyeshadow depots and do tell them to look it up about the B2M Program.



 	Exactly!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm sorry for bringing this up again. At my MAC store, they will not let you B2M anything from the LE collection in the regular packaging! Has anyone been told the same or is it just me?


----------



## L281173 (Nov 24, 2011)

GlamQueen21 said:


> I'm sorry for bringing this up again. At my MAC store, they will not let you B2M anything from the LE collection in the regular packaging! Has anyone been told the same or is it just me?


 
	That's not true.  I go to the MAC Pros and free standing MAC stores in New York.  I was told that as long as the outer backing has BACK2MAC on it that you are able to do it.  Many LE products have BAC2MAC on the carton packaging.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 29, 2011)

^Thank you so much for clarifying that! My MAC store does need to read the Back 2 MAC Program guidlines again or something.


----------



## StarrySim (Dec 1, 2011)

Maybe they mean you can't redeem FOR special packaging.  But you can turn them is as empties for sure.



GlamQueen21 said:


> ^Thank you so much for clarifying that! My MAC store does need to read the Back 2 MAC Program guidlines again or something.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 1, 2011)

When you buy a product, you can easily check on the outer packing if you can B2M for it. Very simple. If in doubt, keep the box and return it when you B2M (though that is not necessary).


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 2, 2011)

I already know that you cannot B2M for anything in special packaging. What I'm saying is that when I tried to B2M for three eyeshadows from Fall Colour collection, I was refused to B2M for them.


----------



## p3chiu (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

  	Just got some stuff from the MAC Shop/Cook collection.  I wanted to B2M for the lipstick but I was told I couldn't.  I assumed because there was special packaging.  The MAC sales lady mentioned that any limited edition item couldn't be B2Med (along with Viva Glam but that's understandable).  Only permanent eyeshadows, lipsticks and lipglosses.  This was in the Toronto Bloor location.

	This was news to me and she told me they just implemented this recently.  Sounds to me limited edition items (regardless of nice packaging or not), would not count for B2M.  Sad but ahh wells...


----------



## paparazziboy (Feb 9, 2012)

yes this is true its is only for permanent items


----------



## StarrySim (Feb 9, 2012)

Actually, it's not true.  LE items are eligible, as long as it's NOT special packaging.  Shop/Cook is eligible.  I B2M'd for Dish It Up at The Bay Queen/Bay today.  They didn't give me a hard time at all.  I also B2M'd for Flamingo recently (Eaton Centre MAC store).

  	I would recommend asking on the MAC Live Chat - they will tell you that it's ok, and print out the chat transcript and take it with you.  This is how I managed to B2M for cremesheen glasses (at the Bloor/Bay location) immediately after they changed the rules and it wasn't really allowed (but the Live Chat person wasn't up to date on the changes, and because I had the printout they allowed it at the store).

  	I do have a Live Chat transcript saying that it's ok to B2M for Shop lipsticks - PM me with your email address and I'll forward it to you.


----------



## afulton (Feb 9, 2012)

I was able to B2M for a lippie from the MAC Shop/Cook collection without a problem. 


p3chiu said:


> This was news to me and she told me they just implemented this recently.  Sounds to me limited edition items (regardless of nice packaging or not), would not count for B2M.  Sad but ahh wells...


----------



## xJustgirlie (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh my god, since we don't have B2M in my country I wasn't quite aware of all the B2M rules. So you can return 6 empty packages for a LE lipstick? That's awesome!


----------



## blondengeltje (Mar 21, 2012)

I was wondering in wich countries you can back to mac? In de US, DuuuH, the uk?  The answer is probably already in this thread, but I couldn't find it. 
  	Thanks!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 21, 2012)

blondengeltje said:


> I was wondering in wich countries you can back to mac? In de US, DuuuH, the uk?  The answer is probably already in this thread, but I couldn't find it.
> Thanks!



 	Everywhere, where you find a MAC counter or store.


----------



## blondengeltje (Mar 21, 2012)

Just not in the Netherlands, Belgium and Germany?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 21, 2012)

blondengeltje said:


> Just not in the Netherlands, Belgium and Germany?



 	I don't know about Belgium, but I B2M both in the Netherlands and in Germany.


----------



## Sophia84 (Jun 30, 2012)

Anyone knows if we can B2M the travel skincare items?? the Sized To Go ones


----------



## Shellcat (Jul 3, 2012)

I* have* BTM the travel sized strobe cream before with no problems.

  	I think it all depends on your counter, it seems they all have different rules on what you can BTM.





Sophia84 said:


> Anyone knows if we can B2M the travel skincare items?? the Sized To Go ones


----------



## paparazziboy (Jul 4, 2012)

sized to go does count as a b2m. they are revering to like the holiday kits so say you get the glosses and they are smaller or the pigments the whole sets must me b used to count as one item for back to mac


----------



## monley (Jul 25, 2012)

I was wondering if we can still B2M the pro pans. Ive heard from someone that they do not accept those anymore. Is that true?


----------



## duckrodeo (Jul 26, 2012)

monley said:


> I was wondering if we can still B2M the pro pans. Ive heard from someone that they do not accept those anymore. Is that true?


  	My local MAC said eyeshadow pots without the pan would be accepted, because the pans themselves are not eligible for B2M, however, I would ask your local counter or store where you would bring your empties, because there's a possibility there could still be a difference in policy!


----------



## monley (Jul 27, 2012)

duckrodeo said:


> My local MAC said eyeshadow pots without the pan would be accepted, because the pans themselves are not eligible for B2M, however, I would ask your local counter or store where you would bring your empties, because there's a possibility there could still be a difference in policy!


  	Thank you for the help =)


----------



## UberMACGeek (Jul 28, 2012)

My store here will only let us exchange 24 empties...I once walked in with 48 and was turned away...i also wish I was near a pro store so I could get a lipgloss or eyeshadow...instead of just a lipstick


----------



## kayley123 (Jul 29, 2012)

UberMACGeek said:


> My store here will only let us exchange 24 empties...I once walked in with 48 and was turned away...i also wish I was near a pro store so I could get a lipgloss or eyeshadow...instead of just a lipstick


  	I think that's fairly usual; 24 empties at a time; I've had it happen to me, too.


----------



## UberMACGeek (Jul 29, 2012)

kayley123 said:


> I think that's fairly usual; 24 empties at a time; I've had it happen to me, too.


  	I figured...Ive never taken in that many at a time before.... now I know better..


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Jul 30, 2012)

UberMACGeek said:


> My store here will only let us exchange 24 empties...I once walked in with 48 and was turned away...i also wish I was near a pro store so I could get a lipgloss or eyeshadow...instead of just a lipstick


  	I believe you can exchange a lipgloss or eyeshadow at freestanding stores too besides pro stores (someone correct me if I am wrong, but from my last experience it worked).


----------



## sereagoso (Aug 8, 2012)

monley said:


> I was wondering if we can still B2M the pro pans. Ive heard from someone that they do not accept those anymore. Is that true?


  	Im wondering this too... I read before somewhere you could B2M the pro pans as long as you still had the sleeve packaging it came in? LoL who knows if thats even true


----------



## jenjunsan (Sep 5, 2012)

This happened to me recently.  I always bought pots and de-potted so that I could B2M them.  The time before last I went to my store, I was explaining that to the MA and he told me that they accepted pro pans for B2M as long as it had the original magnet and sticker.  Fast forward 6 months later (I believe it was this past January), I walk in with pro pans to B2M (same store) and they told me they no longer B2M pro pans.  So, yeah...I was pretty annoyed since I would have purchased pots instead. In general, I find the rules so wishy washy between stores.  MAC really needs to work on making clear rules that all stores follow uniformly.


----------



## RayannaBanana (Oct 3, 2012)

Does anyone know if the MAC Counter in Kelowna BC will Back2MAC for eye shadows?


----------



## Corally (Dec 12, 2012)

Anyone knows if we can B2M holiday palettes? I've got a palette from the Red She Said collection, and somehow I've got the feeling it doesn't count for B2M..:shrugs:


----------



## martiangurll (Dec 12, 2012)

Corally said:


> Anyone knows if we can B2M holiday palettes? I've got a palette from the Red She Said collection, and somehow I've got the feeling it doesn't count for B2M..


	Depends on the counter, but since some do not accept "special packaging" I don't think they will accept it--but then again it never hurts to try!


----------



## Corally (Dec 13, 2012)

martiangurll said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone knows if we can B2M holiday palettes? I've got a palette from the Red She Said collection, and somehow I've got the feeling it doesn't count for B2M..:shrugs:
> ...


 Well, we don't have B2M in Holland (and that sucks!) and in a few months I'm probably going to London so I'm trying to use up products to get 12 empties.. Thanks for your quick response, now I'm going to finish up a paint pot instead  So far, I have 1 empty.. 11 empties to go lol.:haha:


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 13, 2012)

martiangurll said:


> Depends on the counter, but since some do not accept "special packaging" I don't think they will accept it--but then again it never hurts to try!


  	They do accept special packaging. You just can't get a special packaging item in exchange for your goodies.

  	The safest way is to check the outer packaging. There is usually as B2M sign on the inside of the outer packaging. If in doubt or if you have a picky store, just bring the outer packaging with you.


----------



## Corally (Dec 13, 2012)

Mac-Guy said:


> martiangurll said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on the counter, but since some do not accept "special packaging" I don't think they will accept it--but then again it never hurts to try!
> ...


 Thanks! But that palette is like 4 years old or something, I don't have the packaging anymore. :lol:


----------



## JadeAudrey (Dec 15, 2012)

*Hi everyone!*​ *I have a question about the Back 2 MAC program*​ *I skimmed through a couple of the pages on here & I did not get an answer to my question*​ *and I really don't want to go through over 50 pages.*​ *So my question is, can I Back 2 MAC limited edition packaging?*​ *(I currently have some empy e/s pots from the Venomous Villains collection & some other collection.)*​ *Which have been depotted into my palette.*​ *I just want to know before I go so just in case I can't I don't look like an idiot. Lol.*​ *Also, when you recycle 6 things, what am I able to get for free?*​ *Last question, the closest MAC to me is a counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Sadly.)*​ *and it is several towns over from me.*​ *Do the counters accept Back 2 MAC?*​ *Thanks!*​


----------



## AllyDVon (Dec 15, 2012)

Returning my first 6 empties tomorrow! I have so much makeup that I've never run out of anything. I only have empties cause I depotted. Haha


----------



## Monidoll4u (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes you can B2B though but sometime they won't take depotted items ....so find someone nice when you go......


JadeAudrey said:


> *Hi everyone!*​ *I have a question about the Back 2 MAC program*​ *I skimmed through a couple of the pages on here & I did not get an answer to my question*​ *and I really don't want to go through over 50 pages.*​ *So my question is, can I Back 2 MAC limited edition packaging?*​ *(I currently have some empy e/s pots from the Venomous Villains collection & some other collection.)*​ *Which have been depotted into my palette.*​ *I just want to know before I go so just in case I can't I don't look like an idiot. Lol.*​ *Also, when you recycle 6 things, what am I able to get for free?*​ *Last question, the closest MAC to me is a counter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (Dec 19, 2012)

RayannaBanana said:


> Does anyone know if the MAC Counter in Kelowna BC will Back2MAC for eye shadows?


  	Hey RayannaBanana,
  	I am very doubtful they will B2B for eyeshadows. You can get e/s only from the free-standing pro stores, and I think the only one in BC is in Vancouver (Robson & Howe, I believe).


----------



## sss215 (Dec 31, 2012)

Monidoll4u said:


> Yes you can B2B though but sometime they won't take depotted items ....so find someone nice when you go......


 Yes,  today, my 2 depotted shadows weren't eligible. I didn't even try to debate it. I think I'm pretty much done with back to Mac, too many stipulations for soon to be recycled containers.  I don't buy as much MAC as before anyway. Maybe I should save them for a pro store visit. I feel like they would understand why i am submitting  a depotted empty  more than the freestanding locations   Does MAC recycle the items to make new product containers, or do they sell the recycled item to a third party. Just wondering, it's such a hassle sometimes.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 3, 2013)

Corally said:


> Anyone knows if we can B2M holiday palettes? I've got a palette from the Red She Said collection, and somehow I've got the feeling it doesn't count for B2M..:shrugs:





martiangurll said:


> Depends on the counter, but since some do not accept "special packaging" I don't think they will accept it--but then again it never hurts to try!


  Yes, you can turn in special packaging for B2M.


----------



## MACina (Jan 16, 2013)

I would like to B2M for the Viva Glam lip bag from Tartan Tale collection (lippie + gloss).
  	Do I also have to add the bag?


----------



## kittenish (Jan 16, 2013)

MACina said:


> I would like to B2M for the Viva Glam lip bag from Tartan Tale collection (lippie + gloss). Do I also have to add the bag?


 any secondary packaging usually doesn't count as a b2m item. If I were u I'd keep the bag and just return the lippies


----------



## MACina (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you, kittenish!

  	This is good to know because I would really like to keep the bag.I am a collector of these kind of bags,boxes etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






kittenish said:


> any secondary packaging usually doesn't count as a b2m item. If I were u I'd keep the bag and just return the lippies


----------



## pemily (Jan 26, 2013)

Can someone tell me if I can b2m for a quad I have depotted?


----------



## sss215 (Jan 26, 2013)

pemily said:


> Can someone tell me if I can b2m for a quad I have depotted?


  Is it the old style quad? I depotted one old style quad and took a few other old style empty quads B2M when the new ones came out. I had no problems. The new ones on the other hand, maybe not. I was told palettes are accessories and MAC doesn't take those back. One with the metal pan still in them would be ok.   Of course it depends on the MAC store/ counter "rules" Personally I would keep an empty quad and use it for travel.  HTH!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes, you can B2M any quad, whether you bought it with shadows already in it, or you bought it empty.


----------



## kittenish (Jan 31, 2013)

Has anyone ever B2M the duo lash adhesive? Or accepted it as a B2M


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 1, 2013)

kittenish said:


> Has anyone ever B2M the duo lash adhesive? Or accepted it as a B2M


  Nope. Cuz it's not a mac product. They just sell it.


----------



## erinnyon (Apr 30, 2013)

Can you return discontinued packaging? I have some slimshines lipsticks that i just emptied. Can I B2M them???


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 30, 2013)

erinnyon said:


> Can you return discontinued packaging? I have some slimshines lipsticks that i just emptied. Can I B2M them???


  Yes.


----------



## becky123 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi, apologies if this has already been posted. I am from the UK but will be holidaying in NYC this summer. I have been saving my empty mac containers as I thought that you could B2M in the USA for a eyeshadow, lipstick or lip gloss, rather than just a lipstick like here in the UK. I just had a live chat with a UK mac artist and she said that in the USA I would only be able to B2M for a lipstick?
  	Can any confirm this for me? and if I can B2M for an eyeshadow, which stores will I be able to do that at? Times Square? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## LC Balthazar (Jun 11, 2013)

becky123 said:


> Hi, apologies if this has already been posted. I am from the UK but will be holidaying in NYC this summer. I have been saving my empty mac containers as I thought that you could B2M in the USA for a eyeshadow, lipstick or lip gloss, rather than just a lipstick like here in the UK. I just had a live chat with a UK mac artist and she said that in the USA I would only be able to B2M for a lipstick? Can any confirm this for me? and if I can B2M for an eyeshadow, which stores will I be able to do that at? Times Square? Thanks in advance!!!


 Yes, you can definitely get an eyeshadow, lip gloss or lipstick with back2mac at a standalone store only. The Mac counters inside department stores will only allow it for a lipstick.  Hope you get some goodies in NYC!


----------



## mosha010 (Jun 11, 2013)

becky123 said:


> Hi, apologies if this has already been posted. I am from the UK but will be holidaying in NYC this summer. I have been saving my empty mac containers as I thought that you could B2M in the USA for a eyeshadow, lipstick or lip gloss, rather than just a lipstick like here in the UK. I just had a live chat with a UK mac artist and she said that in the USA I would only be able to B2M for a lipstick?
> Can any confirm this for me? and if I can B2M for an eyeshadow, which stores will I be able to do that at? Times Square? Thanks in advance!!!


   Enjoy holidaying in our fair NYc!!!  Where are you staying?? So I can tell you which macs to go w the best staff haha    -Emma


----------



## becky123 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks so much for your reply! Im staying just off times square and I know there is a store in times square, but if you would recommend any other stores that would be great!!!


----------



## mosha010 (Jun 11, 2013)

@becky123. Well ive never had a problem with the staff at TS per se, very helpful and used to the tourist perusing in.,, however it is times square and it gets very. Very crowded.    I usually go to Mac pro on 22nd st bet 6th ave and 5th.  (7 22nd st)  Its a second floor, so it's not full of the passerby, the staff is nothing but awesome, helpful, you'll get a pick of pro products Which is also a perk... They have workstations so you can try your items at your leisure...     -Emma


----------



## beautelle (Aug 11, 2013)

Would I be able to B2M a MSFN in Dark if the middle plastic piece from the lid is missing?? My apologies if this has already been posted.


----------



## LC Balthazar (Aug 11, 2013)

I would think so. Those things come off all the time!


----------



## beautelle (Aug 11, 2013)

LC Balthazar said:


> I would think so. Those things come off all the time!


   Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Debbs (Aug 14, 2013)

My Mac store told me that after two weeks of launch I can B2M for Indulge items. I don't have any more empties to do so but are your guys familiar with that policy? In most cases, LE items in regular packaging with be SO within a two week period


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 18, 2013)

Debbs said:


> My Mac store told me that after two weeks of launch I can B2M for Indulge items. I don't have any more empties to do so but are your guys familiar with that policy? In most cases, LE items in regular packaging with be SO within a two week period


  That's incorrect. You can B2M for them as soon as they're available.


----------



## wearecloudy (Sep 13, 2013)

I didn't even notice this thread. So, so sorry. It was way down on the page and I just came back in here.

  Do they still take depotted pots. The ones with the pan o' shadow taken out? And, also. Do you know if they take paint tubes? Because, I have a Flammable paint that sadly went bad and I'm highly allergic to it now.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 13, 2013)

wearecloudy said:


> I didn't even notice this thread. So, so sorry. It was way down on the page and I just came back in here.  Do they still take depotted pots. The ones with the pan o' shadow taken out? And, also. Do you know if they take paint tubes? Because, I have a Flammable paint that sadly went bad and I'm highly allergic to it now.


  Depots-depends on the location. But if not, you can just buy pans online and pop em in. Problem solved.  Paints-yes.   As always-anything glass, metal or plastic.


----------



## wearecloudy (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks. I called the MAC here and they still take them without the pans. For some reason I always thought it was just plastic so I ask her about the paint too.


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 14, 2013)

Can u back2mac mini lipgloss that came in gift sets


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 14, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> Can u back2mac mini lipgloss that came in gift sets


  Yes, but you have to have all (5) of them, and they only count as 1 single empty.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 4, 2014)

I feel kind of stupid asking this question...but....

  I can't B2M pencil eyeliners right? Because the only thing I would return would be the nub of the pencil and the plastic lid....

  I feel really silly for asking this. lol.


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 4, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> I feel kind of stupid asking this question...but....
> 
> I can't B2M pencil eyeliners right? Because the only thing I would return would be the nub of the pencil and the plastic lid....
> 
> I feel really silly for asking this. lol.


  No, you cannot B2M eyeliner pencils, just for the reasons you said. Don't feel silly, it's a good question.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 4, 2014)

gildedangel said:


> No, you cannot B2M eyeliner pencils, just for the reasons you said. Don't feel silly, it's a good question.


  Thanks so much!  Now I can get rid of a nub I've been holding onto. Lol!


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Jan 4, 2014)

I was disappointed with my last B2M. They wanted the shadow containers with the tins and they wouldn't B2M for the  Magnetic Nude lippies until two weeks after the release.  Seriously?  What's  left to B2M from a collection two weeks later?  LOL!


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 4, 2014)

Glitteryvegas said:


> I feel kind of stupid asking this question...but....  I can't B2M pencil eyeliners right? Because the only thing I would return would be the nub of the pencil and the plastic lid....  I feel really silly for asking this. lol.


  Only glass, metal, or plastic. Wooden pencils, brushes and accessories are excluded.


----------



## Glitteryvegas (Jan 4, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Only glass, metal, or plastic. Wooden pencils, brushes and accessories are excluded.


  awesome - Thank you!


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 12, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Only glass, metal, or plastic. Wooden pencils, brushes and accessories are excluded.


  Hm. I have a couple of finished roll-up pencils - would they qualify? I was about to toss them - great news if they count.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 12, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Hm. I have a couple of finished roll-up pencils - would they qualify? I was about to toss them - great news if they count.


  They're plastic. They count.


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 12, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> They're plastic. They count.


  That's great, thanks.


----------



## jennyap (Feb 28, 2014)

Anyone know if the Mineralize Tinted Lip Balms count for B2M? They're plastic, but I can't see the B2M logo anywhere on the packaging (primary or secondary)...


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 1, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Anyone know if the Mineralize Tinted Lip Balms count for B2M? They're plastic, but I can't see the B2M logo anywhere on the packaging (primary or secondary)...


  :nods:


----------



## Lauren_XOXO (Mar 15, 2014)

Speaking of Mineralize lip products, any chance you can B2M for the Mineralize Glass?


----------



## PeachTwist (Mar 15, 2014)

Sorry for asking.

  Are we able to B2M empty wipe packaging?

  Also, what about travel size bottles like make-up remover, cleanse off oil etc?  Do they count?  If so, do they count as 1 or do 5 small = 1?  Sorry.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 15, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Sorry for asking.
> 
> Are we able to B2M empty wipe packaging?
> 
> Also, what about travel size bottles like make-up remover, cleanse off oil etc?  Do they count?  If so, do they count as 1 or do 5 small = 1?  Sorry.


  Wipe packaging counts and so do the travel sizes. Each container counts as one. Hope this helps.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 15, 2014)

Good to know! I go through these wipes like crazy


----------



## PeachTwist (Mar 15, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Sorry for asking.
> 
> Are we able to B2M empty wipe packaging?
> 
> ...


  Fantastic, thank you!


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 15, 2014)

Lauren_XOXO said:


> Speaking of Mineralize lip products, any chance you can B2M for the Mineralize Glass?


  :nope:  Lipglass formula only.


----------



## underablanketofstars (Mar 27, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if I need to have the lipstick lid in order for the lipstick to qualify for back 2 mac? Thanks in advance.


----------



## underablanketofstars (Apr 4, 2014)

Anyone able to answer my question above?


----------



## gildedangel (Apr 4, 2014)

Deesea said:


> Anyone able to answer my question above?


My understanding is that the packaging must be complete. That's why when you B2M holiday sets it has to be empties from the whole set in order to count.


----------



## underablanketofstars (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks a million, I guess I'll donate them to a friend.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 4, 2014)

Deesea said:


> Can anyone tell me if I need to have the lipstick lid in order for the lipstick to qualify for back 2 mac? Thanks in advance.





gildedangel said:


> My understanding is that the packaging must be complete. That's why when you B2M holiday sets it has to be empties from the whole set in order to count.


  No, you don't need the lid.


----------



## underablanketofstars (Apr 4, 2014)

Even better thanks Erine1881, I'm not good at sharing lol!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 4, 2014)

So several Mac stores have informed me no more b2m of the wipe packaging.  Boo humbug


----------



## busybee (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm going through my train case and putting together items for B2M.  Am I still able to turn in old lipgelees???


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 13, 2014)

busybee said:


> I'm going through my train case and putting together items for B2M.  Am I still able to turn in old lipgelees???


  Yeah


----------



## busybee (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks! Great to know.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Apr 18, 2014)

I was told recently that you can no longer B2M for limited edition lipsticks even if they're not in special packaging.
  Is this true? If so I dont understand why since they are the same price as the permanent lipsticks.. IMO it shouldnt make a difference.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 18, 2014)

Rebellefleur said:


> I was told recently that you can no longer B2M for limited edition lipsticks even if they're not in special packaging. Is this true? If so I dont understand why since they are the same price as the permanent lipsticks.. IMO it shouldnt make a difference.


  It has nothing to do with price. Look at the lipsticks vs shadows now. They're not the same price, but both can be recycled for. Under that logic they should make one unavailable for recycle, or increase the price of the other. It has nothing to do with price. It has to do with the amount of the product made.   Anywho, i just B2Md for lipsticks from the Playland collection yesterday and today. Each location makes up their own rules unfortunately. It varies by store/counter/city/state.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Apr 19, 2014)

Not going through 50 odd pages...  A mac employee here is Aus said they're adding 10 new shades to the b2m list, any Aussies know about this/ what shades??


----------



## MACina (Apr 19, 2014)

bAbY_cHiCkEn01 said:


> A mac employee here is Aus said they're adding 10 new shades to the b2m list, any Aussies know about this/ what shades??


  I am not from Australia but she/he might have talked about the "Cult Favorites" Lipsticks that are now available
  permanent.You should be able to B2M for them.

  Here is the link to the thread:

http://www.specktra.net/t/188071/mac-cult-favorites-april-17-2014-permanent


----------



## NaturallyUrs (Apr 20, 2014)

cinnamongurlee said:


> not too many...i save my empties for when i am broke and need a pick me up, but i have accumulated this HUGE collection of empties...just in case. here are some of the ones i have gotten over the last few years:   faux, myth, syrup, capricious, hot tahiti, charismatic, plumful, taupe...that is all i can think of off the top of my head


  I know this is an old thread. but,  This is a good idea!


----------



## cowabungadude (May 18, 2014)

I recently found a REALLY old empty of Gorgeous Gold e/s... I mean... I had this thing like 8 years ago. Not sure if packaging has changed much or at all since then but does anyone know if it would be accepted ?


----------



## erine1881 (May 18, 2014)

cowabungadude said:


> I recently found a REALLY old empty of Gorgeous Gold e/s... I mean... I had this thing like 8 years ago. Not sure if packaging has changed much or at all since then but does anyone know if it would be accepted ?


  If it's MAC and it's glass, metal or plastic, it counts. Doesn't matter how old it is.


----------



## Merekat703 (May 19, 2014)

B2M is the best!


----------



## jetjet (Jun 17, 2014)

bAbY_cHiCkEn01 said:


> Not going through 50 odd pages...  A mac employee here is Aus said they're adding 10 new shades to the b2m list, any Aussies know about this/ what shades??


 I hope this is true! I think I have just about all I want from the current list, to the stage where I'm thinking of taking my empties on my next trip to London or the US.  Nothing has changed on the site but it's always been a bit slow


----------



## eepeepburrah (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey all, question. I have a couple of paint pots that I transferred to different packaging for easier storage. If there is no label on the bottom of the jar, do you think they will still accept them for B2M?


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 30, 2014)

eepeepburrah said:


> Hey all, question. I have a couple of paint pots that I transferred to different packaging for easier storage. If there is no label on the bottom of the jar, do you think they will still accept them for B2M?


  You don't need labels to B2M.


----------



## bluelitzer (Aug 2, 2014)

I tried to search for this in the search bar but it doesn't seem like it has been discussed so I just want to ask if anyone has ever B2M by mailing the empties to MAC? I hate having my lipstick marked  with permanent marker at the bottom when I B2M at a store and I was wondering if anyone knows if the Mailed-In B2M will have the same permanent marker at the bottom? Thank you.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 3, 2014)

bluelitzer said:


> I tried to search for this in the search bar but it doesn't seem like it has been discussed so I just want to ask if anyone has ever B2M by mailing the empties to MAC? I hate having my lipstick marked  with permanent marker at the bottom when I B2M at a store and I was wondering if anyone knows if the Mailed-In B2M will have the same permanent marker at the bottom? Thank you.


  I did a B2M via mail a couple of years ago. My lipstick isn't marked, at least not on the tube. (I don't remember if the box was.)


----------



## bluelitzer (Aug 3, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> I did a B2M via mail a couple of years ago. My lipstick isn't marked, at least not on the tube. (I don't remember if the box was.)


  Thanks! I think I'll start mailing my empties instead of going to a store.


----------



## Patterdale (Aug 12, 2014)

I live in Louisville, KY and have never had a package refused for B2M, wipe containers, stuff full of product...they let me trade it all in!


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Aug 12, 2014)

Will a mini of the Oil Control lotion qualify for B2M?


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 12, 2014)

TheLadyDanger said:


> Will a mini of the Oil Control lotion qualify for B2M?


  Glass, metal or plastic. It's plastic.


----------



## keyflyhair (Aug 26, 2014)

Ooops... mistake post


----------



## keyflyhair (Aug 26, 2014)

Has anyone read the RECENT B2M guidelines stated in the back of the Update book (you can always request to see the book at any counter)? The guidelines CLEARLY state that upon turning in any 6 items you can receive a lipstick, lipglass or eyeshadow EXCLUDING "limited edition items", VIVA GLAM, Pro longwear, etc.)... it no longer specifics "special packaging items".... but ALL limited edition items.  Correct protocol... one CAN NOT receive limited items (new collection items) when they drop off six items for B2M. Store who tell you that information are correct.  Stores who hand over limit edition items during a B2M transaction are NOT following the information indicated in the back of the Update book or following information expressed to them during MAC update training.  I hope this clears up any future confusion.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 26, 2014)

keyflyhair said:


> Has anyone read the RECENT B2M guidelines stated in the back of the Update book (you can always request to see the book at any counter)? The guidelines CLEARLY state that upon turning in any 6 items you can receive a lipstick, lipglass or eyeshadow EXCLUDING "limited edition items", VIVA GLAM, Pro longwear, etc.)... it no longer specifics "special packaging items".... but ALL limited edition items.  Correct protocol... one CAN NOT receive limited items (new collection items) when they drop off six items for B2M. Store who tell you that information are correct.  Stores who hand over limit edition items during a B2M transaction are NOT following the information indicated in the back of the Update book or following information expressed to them during MAC update training.  I hope this clears up any future confusion.


  Yes, this is the new, current policy.   And no, the public can not just ask to see the book. It contains confidential information, which is why employees have to agree to the confidentiality contract at the beginning of each update, which is stated at the beginning of the update book.


----------



## keyflyhair (Aug 26, 2014)

The book can be pulled out at ANY TIME to answer any questions the customer may have.  It's not like a customer can grab the book and sit in a corner to studythe contends... but trust when I say a customer will NEVER be denied an opportunity to read something in the update book if they ask about specific information.  No customers under my region will ever be denied should they inquire. Nor have I ever witnessed a customer being told "No... you can't look in the update book." As a matter of fact a customer asked to see the B2M guidelines only hours ago... prompting me to write my previous post.


----------



## keyflyhair (Aug 26, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> It has nothing to do with price. Look at the lipsticks vs shadows now. They're not the same price, but both can be recycled for. Under that logic they should make one unavailable for recycle, or increase the price of the other. It has nothing to do with price. It has to do with the amount of the product made.   Anywho, i just B2Md for lipsticks from the Playland collection yesterday and today.*Each location makes up their own rules unfortunately. It varies by store/counter/city/state*.


  My attempt was to clear up any misunderstandings such as the above statement. I've also noticed some still have questions and are frustrated by unanswered questions concerning the issue of B2M and limited edition/new collection items.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 26, 2014)

There is a difference between answering a customer's question directly from the book and allowing them access to the book. I'm not saying a customer should be denied any inquiries they have, unless they specifically involve giving confidential information regarding collections that have yet to launch. But the region i worked in was always told customers were to have no access to the update book. So it must vary from region to region i guess. Unless they changed the policy in the last 2 years.


----------



## keyflyhair (Aug 26, 2014)

Then you misunderstood my original post. I stated that if you have questions concerning recent B2M policies then you can request to see them in the Update book because someone WILL happily share the information with you. You came in and replied that I was incorrect and that customers can not see the book.


----------



## keyflyhair (Aug 26, 2014)

We can agree to disagree. I just came in to update any questions concerning B2M policies.  Enjoy your day.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 26, 2014)

I did. I thought you were saying they could just come in and look at the book all they want, as if it were the look book. That part of your original statement "you can always request to see the book" was a bit broad.   Yes, they most definitely can ask to have the current policy read to them. But as most employees usually don't know what is going on, the customer is more likely to be able to get a LE item in regular packaging for B2M because the artist has no clue the policy has changed. If they asked to have the policy read to them, the artist will learn something new, and the customer will only get a perm item for free.


----------



## keyflyhair (Aug 26, 2014)

Hopefully my post will help with any the confusion from saddened readers upset over why they COULD NOT receive a limited addition item.  There are way too many RECENT posts for me to cut and paste from the past week alone from Specktra readers expressing their disappointment about not being able to B2M for the Novel Romance collection. I wanted to express the most recent info since this is, after all, the thread concerning B2M. I had no idea I would come in here and be challenged by the CORRECT info I was providing.  Artist unfamiliar with compamy policies doesn't make it right. You've heard the term "ignorance of the law is NO excuse"   Anyway... I did what I came in here to do... update the thread. Thank you Thread Police for your assistance and approval.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 26, 2014)

I wasn't chanllenging you at all. I even agreed, stating that yes, that was in fact, the current policy. And with regards to customers reading the update book, that i had, in fact, misunderstood your original post.   I have no problem admitting when I'm wrong, which i did, so slow your roll, back up, and drop the attitude.


----------



## DeAnn Smith (Sep 3, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> If it's MAC and it's glass, metal or plastic, it counts. Doesn't matter how old it is.


Any idea why brushes don't count? I had an old beat up eyelash brush and was told it didn't count. Because of other issues and how much I was buying, the lady at the counter overlooked it but I was surprised. I knew the plastic on an eyeliner didn't count but the brush surprised me. And I was able to get Lingering Kiss for my returned items


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 3, 2014)

DeAnn Smith said:


> Any idea why brushes don't count? I had an old beat up eyelash brush and was told it didn't count. Because of other issues and how much I was buying, the lady at the counter overlooked it but I was surprised. I knew the plastic on an eyeliner didn't count but the brush surprised me. And I was able to get Lingering Kiss for my returned items


  Because the items are melted down when they're recycled. You can't melt wood or brush hairs.


----------



## Seips (Sep 6, 2014)

I would like to know if germany have B2M?


----------



## Paeonia (Sep 6, 2014)

Seips said:


> I would like to know if germany have B2M?


  Yes! They do accept B2M but use slightly different rules for the different shops..
  I tried to B2M in Aachen, but they didn't accept my depotted eyeshadow cases because they wanted the original metal pans in it..


----------



## Seips (Sep 6, 2014)

Paeonia said:


> Yes! They do accept B2M but use slightly different rules for the different shops.. I tried to B2M in Aachen, but they didn't accept my depotted eyeshadow cases because they wanted the original metal pans in it..


  Thank you!  It is in Hamburg, but you think they will take lipsticks, powders and foundation packagings, right?


----------



## Paeonia (Sep 6, 2014)

I don't think that would be a problem if they are in the 'normal' packaging, meaning not limited edition packaging? Sometimes they don't accept the limited edition ones too..


----------



## Seips (Sep 6, 2014)

Paeonia said:


> I don't think that would be a problem if they are in the 'normal' packaging, meaning not limited edition packaging? Sometimes they don't accept the limited edition ones too..


  Thats good to know.  Thanks. They are not LE


----------



## kimchas (Sep 7, 2014)

I did my first B2M at Nordstrom MAC counter a week ago. I have 12 pieces of eyelashes box, dry concealer and lipglass to exchange 2 lipstick. I picked candy yum yum and I am impressed. But they would took the box if it is B2M, so if you are perfectionist you have to keep that in mind.


----------



## kimchas (Sep 7, 2014)

Thats good to know! Thank you!


----------



## dyingforyou (Sep 7, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Wipe packaging counts and so do the travel sizes. Each container counts as one. Hope this helps.


  so now with there being travel sized pigments, each pigment vial would be counted as one, correct? i have a couple of them that i've bought but i was worried they wouldn't be counted since they're the vials (and the last i knew, had to have 5 for a set etc like in the holiday sets).


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 7, 2014)

dyingforyou said:


> so now with there being travel sized pigments, each pigment vial would be counted as one, correct? i have a couple of them that i've bought but i was worried they wouldn't be counted since they're the vials (and the last i knew, had to have 5 for a set etc like in the holiday sets).


  My friend that works at a mac store said that they haven't received any direction as to how those with be recycled. Yes, the holiday sets need all 5 to count as 1, but how those will be distinguished from the individuals that are bought will be interesting. Wouldn't surprise me if they don't accept any minis for recycle altogether. :shrugs:


----------



## bluelitzer (Sep 7, 2014)

kimchas said:


> I did my first B2M at Nordstrom MAC counter a week ago. I have 12 pieces of eyelashes box, dry concealer and lipglass to exchange 2 lipstick. I picked candy yum yum and I am impressed. But they would took the box if it is B2M, so if you are perfectionist you have to keep that in mind. :bigstar:


 Did mac nordstrom put a permanent marker under your lipstick?


----------



## dyingforyou (Sep 7, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> My friend that works at a mac store said that they haven't received any direction as to how those with be recycled. Yes, the holiday sets need all 5 to count as 1, but how those will be distinguished from the individuals that are bought will be interesting. Wouldn't surprise me if they don't accept any minis for recycle altogether. :shrugs:


   That's what I was wondering (the last part). It would be difficult to know! I keep meaning to ask when I'm at my counter but I forget. Will make it a mission to find out what mine say and report back lol


----------



## kimchas (Sep 7, 2014)

bluelitzer said:


> Did mac nordstrom put a permanent marker under your lipstick?


  No she didn't. But the person who helped me don't work exclusively on MAC counter. So I don't know it is standard procedure?


----------



## lyseD (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi ladies (and any gentlemen), I have been on a depotting tear lately. In the last two weeks I have turned in 24 cases for four lipsticks. I should have about 60 in the next month or so.

  I do have a few questions if you don't mind.

            Can you B2MAC for limited edition products in regular black packaging?
            What can you M2MAC for at a MAC store? So far I have only been using a department store counter.
            How may packages can you take in at once?

  Thanks so much for all your help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 17, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Hi ladies (and any gentlemen), I have been on a depotting tear lately. In the last two weeks I have turned in 24 cases for four lipsticks. I should have about 60 in the next month or so.  I do have a few questions if you don't mind.            Can you B2MAC for limited edition products in regular black packaging?           What can you M2MAC for at a MAC store? So far I have only been using a department store counter.           How may packages can you take in at once?  Thanks so much for all your help. I really appreciate it.


  -Technically no, as the policy has changed, but some locations (mine does) still allow it.  -At stores you can get a small shadow, lipstick or lipglass (only, not lustre, cremesheen or other formulas).  -You can only take in 24 empties per person, per day. Enough for 4 freebies.


----------



## rachelizabethx (Sep 17, 2014)

Do they accept the hard plastic eyelash cases? not the trays they come on, the actual outer casing. I've had 50/50 answers when I've asked.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 17, 2014)

rachelizabethx said:


> Do they accept the hard plastic eyelash cases? not the trays they come on, the actual outer casing. I've had 50/50 answers when I've asked.


  You need both parts of the case, but yes, they accept them.


----------



## kimchas (Sep 18, 2014)

The Mac counter on St Louis Nordstorm accepts eyelashes case without any question asked. But I gave them both the box and the plastic case though.


----------



## VeronikaJ (Sep 19, 2014)

dyingforyou said:


> so now with there being travel sized pigments, each pigment vial would be counted as one, correct? i have a couple of them that i've bought but i was worried they wouldn't be counted since they're the vials (and the last i knew, had to have 5 for a set etc like in the holiday sets).


  glosses/pigments that come as a set typically have "not for individual sale" written on them, and without a sticker at all it is assumed they're part of set. Thats SOP at my store


----------



## Manufinn (Sep 29, 2014)

Can we b2m eye kohls or lip pencils?


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 29, 2014)

Manufinn said:


> Can we b2m eye kohls or lip pencils?


  No. They're not glass, metal or plastic.  Only technakohl, fluidline eye pencil, and cremestick lip liners can be B2M'd.


----------



## Manufinn (Sep 29, 2014)

I was hoping they would take back the plastic cap lol


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 29, 2014)

For those who've done B2M online: Have you ever sent in an unfinished lipstick? Did you have any issues?  And one more online B2M question, for future reference: While I know they are acceptable for B2M, I don't see empty concealers or any larger packaging (e.g., brush cleanser, skincare) listed in the dropdown menus when you go to select your B2M items. Is there a way around this? (The only way I can do B2M is online, as I don't live near a counter or store.)


----------



## lyseD (Oct 6, 2014)

When you B2MAC at a pro store can you get a pro-pan instead of the shadows in the pots?

  Thank you.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 6, 2014)

lyseD said:


> When you B2MAC at a pro store can you get a pro-pan instead of the shadows in the pots?  Thank you.


  Nope


----------



## CaseyC (Oct 9, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Nope


  Freestanding stores and pro stores offer the same products available for the B2M a program


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 9, 2014)

CaseyC said:


> Freestanding stores and pro stores offer the same products available for the B2M a program


  :nods:


----------



## lyseD (Oct 10, 2014)

I B2MAC yesterday for an LE lipstick from the matte collection. They also gave me the lipstick in the box without marking it.


----------



## CaseyC (Oct 10, 2014)

It's Prob hard to get every location to do the same thing my location here marks it cause b2m items are non returnable and that's how they know if people try to be sly about it


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 5, 2014)

I just read the posts mini size products are accepted first time b2mac and I have tons of empties yay


----------



## beautybrushed (Nov 6, 2014)

Darn, I have empties and expired/dried out products but half of them are LE packaging.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 6, 2014)

beautybrushed said:


> Darn, I have empties and expired/dried out products but half of them are LE packaging.


  You can turn in LE packaging for recycle.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 12, 2014)

Unfortunately, my Studio Fix Foundation glass bottle broke a bit a while ago. The upper part is damaged and I fixed it with tape so the make up won't dry out. Can I still B2M that bottle if it's empty?


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 12, 2014)

spitfire said:


> Unfortunately, my Studio Fix Foundation glass bottle broke a bit a while ago. The upper part is damaged and I fixed it with tape so the make up won't dry out. Can I still B2M that bottle if it's empty?


  Yes. Just put it in a ziploc bag (double bag it actually) for the safety of those handling it.


----------



## lyseD (Nov 12, 2014)

Back to MACd for these in the last couple of months

  Cream Cup*
  Brick-o-la*
  Half N Half*
  Blankety*
  Peach Blossom*
  Please Me*
  Shy Girl*
  Pervette*
  Sandy B.*
  Nouvelle Vogue*
  On Hold*
  Crème de la Femme*
  Coral Bliss*

  Florabundance gloss

  and two other lipsticks for my girls.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 12, 2014)

erine1881 said:


> Yes. Just put it in a ziploc bag (double bag it actually) for the safety of those handling it.


Ok, I will do that. Thank you


----------



## jetjet (Dec 24, 2014)

In Australia Back2Mac has gone back to normal, hooray! You can now pick any permanent standard lippy


----------



## rachelizabethx (Dec 28, 2014)

I've just depotted a lipstick which was broken beyond saving and I didn't have the heart to bin or b2m it. If i b2m the bullet does it need the sticker on the bottom still or can i put it on the depot?


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 28, 2014)

rachelizabethx said:


> I've just depotted a lipstick which was broken beyond saving and I didn't have the heart to bin or b2m it. If i b2m the bullet does it need the sticker on the bottom still or can i put it on the depot?


  A sticker isn't required for b2m.


----------



## lyseD (Jan 27, 2015)

Can eyelash curlers be used for B2MAC?

  Thanks for your help.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 27, 2015)

lyseD said:


> Can eyelash curlers be used for B2MAC?  Thanks for your help.


  Nope :nope:  Accessories don't count hun.


----------



## lyseD (Jan 28, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> lyseD said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your help.
> ...


Thanks erin.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 28, 2015)

lyseD said:


> Thanks erin.


  Sure thing doll :wink:


----------



## neonbright (Apr 21, 2015)

Do free standing stores B2m?


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 21, 2015)

neonbright said:


> Do free standing stores B2m?


  All locations b2m, but at stores you can b2m for a lipstick, lipglass formula only, or small shadow.


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Apr 22, 2015)

Are the travel size products eligible? 

  EDIT - Disregard, found the answer on page 50. Sized to go items are accepted.


----------



## neonbright (Apr 23, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> All locations b2m, but at stores you can b2m for a lipstick, lipglass formula only, or small shadow.


  Thanks


----------



## MissTania (Apr 23, 2015)

erine1881 said:


> Only technakohl, fluidline eye pencil, and cremestick lip liners can be B2M'd.


  I was told at my MAC Counter (in Australia) recently we can B2M for regular lip pencils (the SA/MUA said they have a plastic lid).

  I was quite surprised and didn't really believe it to be honest - I will see what happens when I actually finish one.


----------



## Kary9999 (Apr 27, 2015)

I have a few questions concerning b2m:  -are viva glam lipsticks, eye quads/trios and mineralize blushes allowed?  -are msf & powerchrome eye pencils (from a summer collec) allowed?  So far, i have empty polish bottles, lipsticks and lustreglass so hoping all of the above can apply to get me 3-4 more lippes


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Apr 27, 2015)

Kary9999 said:


> So far, i have empty polish bottles, lipsticks and lustreglass so hoping all of the above can apply to get me 3-4 more lippes


  Viva glam packing is something you can return, but you cannot redeem for a new Viva Glam. Everything else is returnable, but I'm not sure about the powerchromes. If they're wooden, I'd say no, as no other wood pencils are returnable.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Apr 27, 2015)

SatelliteDrmr said:


> Are the travel size products eligible?
> 
> EDIT - Disregard, found the answer on page 50. Sized to go items are accepted.


  I'm so glad you saw the answer so I didn't have to continue searching! Whewwww! I have two Cleanse off oil sized to go and wanted to see if I could add them to my B2M returns. Now I know I can!


----------



## Mixxi (Mar 30, 2016)

I've lost the lid to a twist up eyeliner and the wording has also faded off; can I still B2M this? Also, my mum has a super old MAC prism blusher in packaging with a twist off lid. Can we B2M this?


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 30, 2016)

Those should be good to B2M.

On another note: Can one of the other mods sticky this, pretty please?


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 16, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## shellygrrl (May 25, 2016)

Quick question for those who've done B2M online: How are you listing paint pots, if you're wanting to send them in? As empty eyeshadow pots? There is no option for that sort of thing in the drop-down menus on the B2M page.


----------



## leonah (May 26, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> Quick question for those who've done B2M online: How are you listing paint pots, if you're wanting to send them in? As empty eyeshadow pots? There is no option for that sort of thing in the drop-down menus on the B2M page.



from what I can recall from old threads someone was wondering that same thing and did a chat and they said that you can just list anything else as it's not that important as long as you list your 6 things or more.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 28, 2016)

Thumbs up!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 23, 2016)

So I was able to Back 2 MAC all my stuff successfully (yay!). I ended up not getting my first choice of lipstick, though (totally okay with that, though!). I listed my choices as: Fanfare, Blankety, and Modesty. But when I printed up the B2M thingie to put in my box to send out, the lipsticks were listed in alphabetical order.

Methinks next time I B2M, I'll just choose my most wanted list each time. 

(Oh, and my mod powers have been expanded to Veteran status, so I finally stickied this thread.)


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Mar 7, 2019)

Went today to the MAC store on 5th Ave at 54th.  The guy who helped me was so nice, he took all 24 of my empties with no hassle—he even took 2 old LE lipsticks—a Pedro Lourenco and a Carrie Roschild!  I got 4 free eyeshadows, Smut, Beauty Marked, Black Tied and Twinks.  I purchased a Brushstroke Liner.  All in all a great makeup day lol


----------



## rohinidubey (Mar 26, 2019)

well I'm off then. I bought it, but never used it because i saw all these empty containers i had and was wondering if it was true. And now that it is, I'm gonna return and get it for free. It really is true love!!


----------



## itskathleeeen (May 4, 2020)

This may sound like a dumb question but how does Back 2 Mac work online? I went to their website and I’m not sure if I have to pay shipping or not.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 4, 2020)

https://www.maccosmetics.com/giving_back/back_to_mac.tmpl

You do.

You choose the packaging you want to send back from the dropdown menus (if it isn't listed, just pick something close), then you make your top three lipstick shade choices that you'd like to receive, provide your  address, and then they'll provide a sheet for you to print out to include with your package that has them listed, along with the address to mail your package to.


----------



## itskathleeeen (May 4, 2020)

shellygrrl said:


> https://www.maccosmetics.com/giving_back/back_to_mac.tmpl
> 
> You do.
> 
> You choose the packaging you want to send back from the dropdown menus (if it isn't listed, just pick something close), then you make your top three lipstick shade choices that you'd like to receive, provide your  address, and then they'll provide a sheet for you to print out to include with your package that has them listed, along with the address to mail your package to.


Thank you so much!


----------

